# TV Station "Newsmax" CANCELS on Dinesh after his new Film 2000 Mules turns out to be Junk



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 9, 2022)

_BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_


Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Newsmucks is petrified of being sued.....Typical gutless republicans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Blocking news stories is common among the little Goebbels of the DNC media. A bit surprising that Newsmax is doing it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 9, 2022)

Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap. 

When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.



I haven't seen it, so can't really comment.

You haven't either - but you're a partisan hack and ignorantly bleat your party mantra.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blocking news stories is common among the little Goebbels of the DNC media. A bit surprising that Newsmax is doing it.


No it's not....They've run like scalded cats from every 2020 elecction fraud story, after Dominion threatened to sue them....They're the typical spineless republican scum who gave us Trump....Fuck Newsmucks.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 9, 2022)

It just needs a few plot twists and a new name like "2000 Mules for Sister Sara"


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


Yep. That's what you get with Dinesh. Trump showed it at his last rally.


----------



## toobfreak (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_  Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?



Why lie?  Newsmax cancelled merely because they said it wasn't real news, no where did they call it junk.  Your whole thread here is a lie.


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


It's


PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


It's Mule Shit


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


----------



## toobfreak (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.



Dummass-- -- -- do you know of any instance where information revealed in a movie led to prosecution?  Which court has jusrisdiction over the six swing states?  I thought so.  And which court, presented with new evidence that the 2020 election was rigged would hear it now to review the legality of an election now a year and a half old and cannot be undone nor rescinded when they wouldn't even hear it back in 2020?  Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Dummass-- -- -- do you know of any instance where information revealed in a movie led to prosecution?  Which court has jusrisdiction over the six swing states?  I thought so.  And which court, presented with new evidence that the 2020 election was rigged would hear it now to review the legality of an election now a year and a half old and cannot be undone nor rescinded when they wouldn't even hear it back in 2020?  Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2022)

Too lame even for Newsmax


----------



## toobfreak (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


>



I'll take that as your usual "no."  Even you can't make sense out of nor support your own claims.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I'll take that as your usual "no."  Even you can't make sense out of nor support your own claims.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 9, 2022)

Newsmax executives are trying to avoid a lynch mob at their doors.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Yep. That's what you get with Dinesh. Trump showed it at his last rally.



So, will you be countering his arguments, Hezbollah Hannah?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.



Have you seen the movie, Herr Mac? Or are you just spewing leftist talking points from your usual position of abject ignorance?


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Newsmax executives are trying to avoid a lynch mob at their doors.


Nah. People are too busy laughing. Trump showed it at his rally.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Have you seen the movie, Herr Mac? Or are you just spewing leftist talking points from your usual position of abject ignorance?


What does that have to do with my post, poopsie?

Cute little bunny, you.


----------



## Indeependent (May 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Too lame even for Newsmax


*Nothing* is too lame for Newsmax.
I have no idea how anybody can endure any ultra-partisan crap.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Newsmucks is petrified of being sued.....Typical gutless republicans.


Most people don’t want to be sued, that’s why they typically make choices that they can’t get sued for. Duh


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

NEWSMAX IS AFRAID OF DA TROOF

DAMN COMMIES


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


I wonder what Lastamender thinks about this? I know he is a huge fan of this flick. Is Newsmax the newest member of the liberal MSM elite now?!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> What does that have to do with my post, poopsie?
> 
> Cute little bunny, you.



So, you're flinging shit from a position of ignorance, as always.  

Hacks gunna hack


----------



## toobfreak (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


>



Leave it to a knucklehead like you to think being laughed at as a perennial buffoon by others to be a bonus.  Guess the democrat party really does attract all of the dickheads.


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Too lame even for Newsmax


A lame mule


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I wonder what Lastamender thinks about this? I know he is a huge fan of this flick. Is Newsmax the newest member of the liberal MSM elite now?!


He was absolutely sure that this was the big one.

Like the _*last *_thirty sure things.

Maybe the *next* one will be, huh?


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

2000 MULES | JANUARY 6TH
					

Dinesh D'Souza's new film, 2000 Mules, suggests election fraud in the 2020 election without bringing any solid evidence.




					www.jan-6.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Most people don’t want to be sued, that’s why they typically make choices that they can’t get sued for. Duh



How can you be sued for a review of a movie?


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I wonder what Lastamender thinks about this? I know he is a huge fan of this flick. Is Newsmax the newest member of the liberal MSM elite now?!


It sure is. They are scared to cross those with the power. Also the movie would be seen by a lot more people, plus it does prove fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> He was absolutely sure that this was the big one.
> 
> Like the _*last *_thirty sure things.
> 
> Maybe the *next* one will be, huh?


Yup, I'm still "Waiting  to see" on about a dozen different things from last year. There is no way this dude can take himself seriously at this point. All he's done is posted wrong things and seems forever banned to the Conspiracy Theory section  of this rightwing  leaning board.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> How can you be sued for a review of a movie?


Good question... Ask Oddball


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It sure is. They are scared to cross those with the power. Also the movie would be seen by a lot more people, plus it does prove fraud.


Pretty much every broadcast from Newsmax is crossing "Those with  power" as you like to call it. They are a Trump centric network that prides itself in posting stories that the liberal MSM won't cover.

Want to try addressing the question again? This time with an answer that makes a little more sense


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, I'm still "Waiting  to see" on about a dozen different things from last year. There is no way this dude can take himself seriously at this point. All he's done is posted wrong things and seems forever banned to the Conspiracy Theory section  of this rightwing  leaning board.


The fraud has been proven. The narrative can't and won't accept that. That is what you got, but the truth is out and it will get around.

Let's hope some politicians, besides Trump, jump on board to at least have the felons punished. If the FBI can find them.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Pretty much every broadcast from Newsmax is crossing "Those with  power" as you like to call it. They are a Trump centric network that prides itself in posting stories that the liberal MSM won't cover.
> 
> Want to try addressing the question again? This time with an answer that makes a little more sense


That is what FOX was supposed to be. Fail, try again. Newsmax is now controlled opposition.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. The narrative can't and won't accept that. That is what you got, but the truth is out and it will get around.
> 
> Let's hope some politicians, besides Trump, jump on board to at least have the felons punished. If the FBI can find them.



The FBI are chief among the felons.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. The narrative can't and won't accept that. That is what you got, but the truth is out and it will get around.
> 
> Let's hope some politicians, besides Trump, jump on board to at least have the felons punished. If the FBI can find them.


The fraud literally has not been proven. Fraud has been proclaimed by wingnuts like yourself and others who reference unfounded and unverified evidence. Attempt after attempt to present and argue that "evidence" in court has been laughed out of the room. So where you are at now is a traitorous position where you are spouting lies and demonizing your own country. #Pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is what FOX was supposed to be. Fail, try again. Newsmax is now controlled opposition.


Haha, you don't understand how crazy you sound do you?


----------



## AMart (May 9, 2022)

Dinesh is trolling people lol


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

AMart said:


> Dinesh is trolling people lol


Trump pardoned Dinesh, didn't he?


----------



## rightnow909 (May 9, 2022)

OP lied in the title

it was not called junk

but I know something tht is

libs


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The fraud literally has not been proven. Fraud has been proclaimed by wingnuts like yourself and others who reference unfounded and unverified evidence. Attempt after attempt to present and argue that "evidence" in court has been laughed out of the room. So where you are at now is a traitorous position where you are spouting lies and demonizing your own country. #Pathetic


Yes it has, they have the data and the videos. Case closed,


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you don't understand how crazy you sound do you?


Not crazy, just aware, something you will never be.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


They will.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It sure is. They are scared to cross those with the power. Also the movie would be seen by a lot more people, plus it does prove fraud.


A critical analysis of your beloved film aint looking too good. How about you turn that skeptic mind  on your own BS for a minute and see how well it holds up. Read the counter arguments. See how foolish your claims actually sound. 



			https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2022-05-03/fact-focus-gaping-holes-in-the-claim-of-2k-ballot-mules


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes it has, they have the data and the videos. Case closed,


They have unverified data and videos that only make a case with assumptions that they are making to fill an agenda. when pressed to prove and validate any of your so call evidence the building crumbles.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

I'm going to watch it tonight. I heard they dumped all the names of the mules also. Hopefully they will end up in jail. They have the cell phone information to prove they were there and security footage of them doing it.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> A critical analysis of your beloved film aint looking too good. How about you turn that skeptic mind  on your own BS for a minute and see how well it holds up. Read the counter arguments. See how foolish your claims actually sound.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2022-05-03/fact-focus-gaping-holes-in-the-claim-of-2k-ballot-mules


Look up the information on the internet. They have their cell phone tracking and security video of them doing it.


----------



## AMart (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump pardoned Dinesh, didn't he?


As he should have. Nobody goes to prison for what he did, except him. Dinesh did a Doc on Obama's life and world view that is why they went after him. Back in the late 90's Bill O' Reilly was critical of Clinton, he got audited 2 years in a row. Gay Dave Rubin is getting audited by Cali because he campaigned for Larry Elder (since moved to Texas). That just what leftists do here, now if they could genocide 40 Million like in China, they would.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> They have unverified data and videos that only make a case with assumptions that they are making to fill an agenda. when pressed to prove and validate any of your so call evidence the building crumbles.


Nope they have their phone tracking records and security of them stuffing drop off points.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> A critical analysis of your beloved film aint looking too good. How about you turn that skeptic mind  on your own BS for a minute and see how well it holds up. Read the counter arguments. See how foolish your claims actually sound.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2022-05-03/fact-focus-gaping-holes-in-the-claim-of-2k-ballot-mules


That is the only article I have seen and it debunks nothing. It deflects and talks about anything but what happened. Lame excuses like "it is not uncommon to go to non profits 5 or 6 times a day'. Yeah, right. They were just near the drop boxes, 30 to 50 times a day? How FUCKING STUPID are you?


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I haven't seen it, so can't really comment.
> 
> You haven't either - but you're a partisan hack and ignorantly bleat your party mantra.


None of them have seen it or will bother to....Ignoring the evidence means that there isn't any!


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is the only article I have seen and it debunks nothing. It deflects and talks about anything but what happened. Lame excuses like "it is not uncommon to go to non profits 5 or 6 times a day'. Yeah, right. They were just near the drop boxes, 30 to 50 times a day? How FUCKING STUPID are you?


In the dead of night....dropping off a dozen or more ballots.....and taking selfies every time.


Yeah, totally normal behavior!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Look up the information on the internet. They have their cell phone tracking and security video of them doing it.


If they have data and videos of people doing something illegal to rig an election then those people would be under arrest. That’s not happening. And why is Newsmax not covering such clear evidence? Easy answer… none of it is verified. You’re being fed lies


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Nope they have their phone tracking records and security of them stuffing drop off points.


Well then, they should have thousands of arrests. Why don’t they? It’s all on video, right??


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If they have data and videos of people doing something illegal to rig an election then those people would be under arrest. That’s not happening. And why is Newsmax not covering such clear evidence? Easy answer… none of it is verified. You’re being fed lies


Right....Like all the FBI scum who lied to the FISA court were arrested.....Oh wait.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well then, they should have thousands of arrests. Why don’t they? It’s all on video, right??


Like the hundreds of clearly identifiable looters and arsonists in the "Summer of Love" were arrested and convicted.....Oh wait.


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Right....Like all the FBI scum who lied to the FISA court were arrested.....Oh wait.


Do you understand that monitoring communication in and out of Russian embassies world wide is SOP since the Cold War?


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Do you understand that monitoring communication in and out of Russian embassies world wide is SOP since the Cold War?


I you really believe that was the impetus for lying to FISA and spying on Trump, you're even more fucking stupid than I had already surmised.


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I you really believe that, you're even more fucking stupid than I had already surmised.


I know it for a fact.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> In the dead of night....dropping off a dozen or more ballots.....and taking selfies every time.
> 
> 
> Yeah, totally normal behavior!


Whatever happened to the people being able to make up their own minds? Show the film on television. If it is so full of errors you can trust people to figure it out for themselves. Censorship amounts to admitting guilt and it will not be seen any other way.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is the only article I have seen and it debunks nothing. It deflects and talks about anything but what happened. Lame excuses like "it is not uncommon to go to non profits 5 or 6 times a day'. Yeah, right. They were just near the drop boxes, 30 to 50 times a day? How FUCKING STUPID are you?


I’m smart enough to not make traitorous claims about my country based on ASSUMPTIONS based geo data from cell phones. The fact they they used that BS to try and make an argument shows how very desperate they are. The fact that tards like yourself actually believe it is just sad.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Right....Like all the FBI scum who lied to the FISA court were arrested.....Oh wait.


How many lied to FISA?


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> I know it for a fact.


What? That you are stupid? You are finally right about something.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> I know it for a fact.


You don't know your ass from a hot rock.

It was already determined that numerous people lied to FISA in order to spy on Carter Page, Paul Manafort, and Trump, among others.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Like the hundreds of clearly identifiable looters and arsonists in the "Summer of Love" were arrested and convicted.....Oh wait.


Yeah, many were. You don’t think people were arrested during those riots?


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What? That you are stupid? You are finally right about something.


That the US routinely monitors communication in and out of Russian embassies.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m smart enough to not make traitorous claims about my country based on ASSUMPTIONS based geo data from cell phones. The fact they they used that BS to try and make an argument shows how very desperate they are. The fact that tards like yourself actually believe it is just sad.


The videos show they are not assumptions. The precincts getting 100% turnout only happened in the swing states. That is documented fact. You assholes and traitors got caught.


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> You don't know your ass from a hot rock.
> 
> It was already determined that numerous people lied to FISA in order to spy on Carter Page, Paul Manafort, and Trump, among others.


We were doing it in Libya in 1969.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> That the US routinely monitors communication in and out of Russian embassies.


That's nice but it has nothing to do with this. My posts off topic are deleted. I would like to see the same happen to yours.


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That's nice but it has nothing to do with this. My posts off topic are deleted. I would like to see the same happen to yours.


You brought up FISA warrants for some reason.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> We were doing it in Libya in 1969.


Libya in 1969?!?

I was right, you are dumber than a bag of hammers.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> You brought up FISA warrants for some reason.


I did not, you moron.


----------



## Orangecat (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


You'll be waiting a long time for that. 
From what I understand, 2000 Mules isn't an attempt to remove Biden. It's an attempt to shine a light the mass fraud that occurred in the 2020 election. 
Will it present indisputable evidence? Probably not.
Will it highlight the inconsistencies and convince many people to be skeptical? Probably so.
I haven't seen it, but I know people who have. They seem convinced that it does a remarkable job of revealing fraud.
In the end, it will hopefully inspire greater vigilance next time around. That's a good thing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> You'll be waiting a long time for that.
> From what I understand, 2000 Mules isn't an attempt to remove Biden. It's an attempt to shine a light the mass fraud that occurred in the 2020 election.
> Will it present indisputable evidence? Probably not.
> Will it highlight the inconsistencies and convince many people to be skeptical? Probably so.
> ...


I have seen it, and it does prove fraud  to my satisfaction. They use the technology law enforcement uses and these jerks say it means nothing. Authorities arrest people on phone ping locations. They did it Jan.6th.


----------



## Orangecat (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have seen it and it does prove fraud  to my satifaction. They use the technology law enforcement uses and these jerks say it means nothing. Authorities arrest people on phone ping locations. They did it Jan.6th.


Yep. Did you see the moron that just laughed at my post? That's how you know you've got the turd-brigade on the ropes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If they have data and videos of people doing something illegal to rig an election then those people would be under arrest. That’s not happening. And why is Newsmax not covering such clear evidence? Easy answer… none of it is verified. You’re being fed lies



Video is well known;


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If they have data and videos of people doing something illegal to rig an election then those people would be under arrest. That’s not happening. And why is Newsmax not covering such clear evidence? Easy answer… none of it is verified. You’re being fed lies


They just dumped the names and all the other records yesterday. But it was done for the democrat party and the fbi and DOJ will ignore it. Just like with Hunter's laptop.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Video is well known;


What exactly do you think that video is showing and proving?!


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well then, they should have thousands of arrests. Why don’t they? It’s all on video, right??


They should, but the fbi isn't interested in investigating Democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What exactly do you think that video is showing and proving?!


What the US Marshalls said - and I've shown YOU dozens of times, ballot box stuffing.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What exactly do you think that video is showing and proving?!


You can only drop off 1 ballot. Obviously had more than one.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They should, but the fbi isn't interested in investigating Democrats.


Why not?


----------



## BackAgain (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> I know it for a fact.


That you’re more fucking stupid than oddball had surmised?  What a masterful confession!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?



Who said it was junk, you?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You can only drop off 1 ballot. Obviously had more than one.


Is that right?! Well turn me in then cause we had one person drop off all the ballots from my household. Did we steal the election?!


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> That you’re more fucking stupid than oddball had surmises?  What a masterful confession!


 Since the cold war, kiddo.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why not?


Because they are the left arm of the Democrats. That’s okay if you want to ignore it. After they get us, they will come after you if you don't do as they want.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Is that right?! Well turn me in then cause we had one person drop off all the ballots from my household. Did we steal the election?!


It's illegal to drop more than one ballot. Unless the Democrats did away with that in the last election.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Because they are the left arm of the Democrats. That’s okay if you want to ignore it. After they get us, they will come after you if you don't do as they want.


Wasn’t Trump in charge of appointing their leadership for 4 years?? What happened?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Is that right?! Well turn me in then cause we had one person drop off all the ballots from my household. Did we steal the election?!


You should be turned in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Is that right?! Well turn me in then cause we had one person drop off all the ballots from my household. Did we steal the election?!



Probably.

In California, "ballot harvesting" is "legal." 

IN Georgia it is not and as you full well know, the man in the video was arrested and plead guilty.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wasn’t Trump in charge of appointing their leadership for 4 years?? What happened?


He tried, then he got investigated for a fake Russia collusion made up story. Fbi knew it wasn't true while they spent our millions investigating it.


----------



## AMart (May 9, 2022)

I heard the Doc is doing really well, it opened in a bunch of cinemas around the country, then there a special premier online, and pay per view streaming I believe.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The fraud literally has not been proven. Fraud has been proclaimed by wingnuts like yourself and others who reference unfounded and unverified evidence. Attempt after attempt to present and argue that "evidence" in court has been laughed out of the room. So where you are at now is a traitorous position where you are spouting lies and demonizing your own country. #Pathetic



"Proven" is a loaded term. Gravity hasn't been "proven," yet still has a significant impact. The EVIDENCE of election tampering, and particularly legal fraud - such as Pennsylvania violating their own constitution with the "no excuse" mail in fraud scheme is overwhelming. 

You got the outcome you wanted, and that's all you care about.

Evidence? Here Is The Evidence


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> It's illegal to drop more than one ballot. Unless the Democrats did away with that in the last election.


Really? What does this say??


authorizing someone to return the ballot on your behalf.

Anyone may return your ballot for you, as long as they do not get paid on a per ballot basis. In order for your ballot to be counted, you must fill out the authorization section found on the outside of your ballot envelope.







						Vote By Mail :: California Secretary of State
					

Find information on how to vote by mail in California here.




					www.sos.ca.gov


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2022)

Biggest problem with Dinesh is not just how poorly researched his films are but how boring they are


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Really? What does this say??
> 
> 
> authorizing someone to return the ballot on your behalf.
> ...


You're only suppose to drop off 1 ballot. But they dropped multiple ballots off multiple times in the same box. You good with that?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Biggest problem with Dinesh is not just how poorly researched his films are but how boring they are


He just dropped all his material on the movie on the internet if you want to educate yourself. Names of all the mules, hopefully they will be in jail soon.


----------



## BackAgain (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Since the cold war, kiddo.


I don’t think he wanted to know how long you’ve been more stupid than he had surmised. But that’s an interesting additional factoid.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> wasn't real news, no where did they call it junk



Isnt "not real news" the same thing as junk?


----------



## theHawk (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


Total cucks, afraid of being dropped by carriers.

Can you refute anything about the film?


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You're only suppose to drop off 1 ballot. But they dropped multiple ballots off multiple times in the same box. You good with that?


So what happens if they drop off more than one?

Show me the train of thought that leads to Trump being declared the winner


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You should be turned in.


Why?


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> He just dropped all his material on the movie on the internet if you want to educate yourself. Names of all the mules, hopefully they will be in jail soon.



My money says Dinesh has spent more time in prison than any of his “mules” will


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You're only suppose to drop off 1 ballot. But they dropped multiple ballots off multiple times in the same box. You good with that?


Did you read the passage of the law that I posted? The proper way to counter it would be to post a law negating the one that I posted or simply apologizing for making false statements


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Probably.
> 
> In California, "ballot harvesting" is "legal."
> 
> IN Georgia it is not and as you full well know, the man in the video was arrested and plead guilty.


Oh good, he was caught and the truth came out. So what happened? Did he drop off his families ballots for them or did he get counterfeit ballots and drop them in an attempt to steal the election from Trump?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So what happens if they drop off more than one?
> 
> Show me the train of thought that leads to Trump being declared the winner


Because there is proof that this was happening all over, but that's okay. Karma is coming early, roe vs wade, liberal school board members are getting voted out, and this November it's gonna be a blood bath for your party! Normalcy is going to be returning. South Carolina just passed you have to compete in sports as the gender you were born with! Life is good!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> "Proven" is a loaded term. Gravity hasn't been "proven," yet still has a significant impact. The EVIDENCE of election tampering, and particularly legal fraud - such as Pennsylvania violating their own constitution with the "no excuse" mail in fraud scheme is overwhelming.
> 
> You got the outcome you wanted, and that's all you care about.
> 
> Evidence? Here Is The Evidence


You don’t need absolute proof in science or in court. You simply need to meet reasonable standards of proof. Your agenda has not done this, hence, no action has been taken


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you read the passage of the law that I posted? The proper way to counter it would be to post a law negating the one that I posted or simply apologizing for making false statements


Multiple times, at the same box. Like I said they should be prosecuted.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


Explosions, even.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why?


In putting more than 1 ballot in the box.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They will.


Well maybe against him.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Multiple times, at the same box. Like I said they should be prosecuted.


You dodged. Try again. Show why it was illegal for me to have somebody else drop off my ballot. I posted the law saying it was ok. Can you counter it?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> My money says Dinesh has spent more time in prison than any of his “mules” will


Maybe I should look their names up, then check there history. Then we can see, heck if they are felons. That would also be a game changer!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> In putting more than 1 ballot in the box.


I showed the law permitting me to do so. Can you counter it?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you read the passage of the law that I posted? The proper way to counter it would be to post a law negating the one that I posted or simply apologizing for making false statements


Passage? So Democrats illegally changed voting laws at the last minute to make it easier to cheat?


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Whatever happened to the people being able to make up their own minds? Show the film on television. If it is so full of errors you can trust people to figure it out for themselves. Censorship amounts to admitting guilt and it will not be seen any other way.


It has to be profitable and not get them sued.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have seen it, and it does prove fraud  to my satisfaction. They use the technology law enforcement uses and these jerks say it means nothing. Authorities arrest people on phone ping locations. They did it Jan.6th.


Excellent. That and $2.00 will get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I showed the law permitting me to do so. Can you counter it?


Ok I looked up the revision you loons came up with. No more than 4 now, you guys are good at cheating. That's for sure.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Passage? So Democrats illegally changed voting laws at the last minute to make it easier to cheat?


Haha, you said I should be arrested for contributing to stealing an election. I showed you a law permitting somebody to drop my ballot off for me. You were wrong as I was legally able to do what I did. Correct?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you said I should be arrested for contributing to stealing an election. I showed you a law permitting somebody to drop my ballot off for me. You were wrong as I was legally able to do what I did. Correct?


Up till 4, changing the law at the last minute. Shows intent, more than you had on Kavanaugh.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Up till 4, changing the law at the last minute. Shows intent, more than you had on Kavanaugh.


I didn’t change a law. I went through a legal process to vote and you said I should be arrested. You were wrong. Correct?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Do you understand that monitoring communication in and out of Russian embassies world wide is SOP since the Cold War?



You do understand that Straw Man arguments are logical fallacy?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t change a law. I went through a legal process to vote and you said I should be arrested. You were wrong. Correct?


Changing voter laws at the last minute is unconstitutional, but that's okay. We will be able to do the same in 2024, since we will have a super majority in both houses next year. The sad part is they won't.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Changing voter laws at the last minute is unconstitutional, but that's okay. We will be able to do the same in 2024, since we will have a super majority in both houses next year. The sad part is they won't.


When did they change the law and make the one I posted? 

And regardless of how the law was made I personally followed the law so your claims about me personally breaking the law were unfounded and wrong… correct?


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> When did they change the law and make the one I posted?
> 
> And regardless of how the law was made I personally followed the law so your claims about me personally breaking the law were unfounded and wrong… correct?


They didn't have ballot boxed everywhere till the 2020 election. Like I say, karma is going to be a bitch for a while. Used to be you had to mail in your absentee ballot, with it being notified.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They didn't have ballot boxed everywhere till the 2020 election. Like I say, karma is going to be a bitch for a while. Used to be you had to mail in your absentee ballot, with it being notified.


You didn’t answer either of my questions


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


Newsmax probably doesn't want to be sued for slander or defamation. They decided to stick to lying about everything else.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They didn't have ballot boxed everywhere till the 2020 election. Like I say, karma is going to be a bitch for a while. Used to be you had to mail in your absentee ballot, with it being notified.


So what? Times change. You used to have to ride a horse 50 miles into town to vote, too. Join us in the 21st century.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Shows intent


It only shows intent to make it easier for people to vote during a global pandemic. Duh.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Because there is proof that this was happening all over, but that's okay. Karma is coming early, roe vs wade, liberal school board members are getting voted out, and this November it's gonna be a blood bath for your party! Normalcy is going to be returning. South Carolina just passed you have to compete in sports as the gender you were born with! Life is good!


And?

How does it result in a stolen election?
I will wait


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Newsmucks is petrified of being sued.....Typical gutless republicans.


Newsmax has really gone downhill fast in the last few years.  They used to be pretty fearless and ran good, well researched and confirmed stories for the most part and weren't afraid of any relevant subject matter.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It only shows intent to make it easier for people to vote during a global pandemic. Duh.


Intent to steal elections.

Ballot harvesting makes it so easy to cheat  it literally invites it.  So do mass mailings of ballots with no verification of who actually voted or if they are even eligible.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I showed the law permitting me to do so. Can you counter it?


In what state?


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Excellent. That and $2.00 will get you a cup of coffee.


Then publicize it. Show America they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Intent to steal elections.


Only in the damaged, stunted mind of a Trump cultist. How freakish. You should feel embarrassed of yourself


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only in the damaged, stunted mind of a Trump cultist. How freakish. You should feel embarrassed of yourself


It has been proven. Admit it, traitor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has been proven. Admit it, traitor.


Liar. Another embarrassing freak.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. Another embarrassing freak.


Watch the film. Until then STFU.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the film. Until then STFU.


Haha, no. If you have evidence, take it to the DHS. Otherwise, go sit in the corner with the spoonbenders and alien abductees, you freak.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, no. If you have evidence, take it to the DHS. Otherwise, go sit in the corner with the spoonbenders and alien abductees, you freak.


The authorities have the information. They are doing nothing. If people saw the film they would know that. That is why it is being censored because the inaction would prove their guilt. It already has. 

Wise up, you are supporting traitors.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The authorities have the information


Another embarrassing lie. Damn son. You are really embarrassing yourself


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Reality check:

The only evidence that exists of anyone trying to steal an election is the mountains of evidence we have of the criminal Trump cabal trying to steal the election. And that's it


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Another embarrassing lie. Damn son. You are really embarrassing yourself


Prove it is a lie. I watched the film. The state authorities were given the information. So prove your lie I'll wait.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In what state?


Ca


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it is a lie. I watched the film.


I don't give a shit what you watched, nor is it my job to prove false every idiot fantasy you shart out.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> It's
> 
> It's Mule Shit



You've seen it?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Nah. People are too busy laughing. Trump showed it at his rally.



You watched it?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't give a shit what you watched, nor is it my job to prove false every idiot fantasy you shart out.



Stuff it blackie ,watch it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You've seen it?


Only freakish cultists and pour souls who are paid to watch and review it are going to watch that steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Stuff it blackie ,watch it.


What do you mean by “blackie”?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What do you mean by “blackie”?


It means he got warned by the mods for calling me ni88er


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only freakish cultists and pour souls who are paid to watch and review it are going to watch that steaming pile of shit.



Says the illiterate darkie. It was very well done.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Why lie?  Newsmax cancelled merely because they said it wasn't real news, no where did they call it junk.  Your whole thread here is a lie.


I'm sure somebody hit them with a threat of the six to eight figure lawsuit. Their risk management team probably nixed it.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What do you mean by “blackie”?



He knows exactly what it means.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Says the illiterate darkie. It was very well done.


I doubt that very much.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> I'm sure somebody hit them with a threat of the six to eight figure lawsuit. Their risk management team probably nixed it.


Somebody already did. And their willingness to broadcast the lies of the felon cultist D'Souza would not help them in the case they are facing.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I doubt that very much.



Who cares what you think? Not me. The problem you have is that I think less of Rump than you do.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Somebody already did. And their willingness to broadcast the lies of the felon cultist D'Souza would not help them in the case they are facing.


The movie is revealing and alarming. In the current totaltarian atmosphere telling the truth is what brings the jeopardy. Being sued does not equate to lying. A judgement against doesn't mean that either. It just means a judgement against. That also means money.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Who cares what you think? Not me.


Then go diddle yourself, pussy boy.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then go diddle yourself, pussy boy.



Stuff it buckwheat. You're in Gary, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> The movie is revealing and alarming.


Hahahahaha


I doubt that very much. Just another desperate cult shart as mountains of evidence come forth about who actually tried to steal the 2020 election.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Stuff it buckwheat. You're in Gary, right?


Yes. By law, all black people in Indiana must live in Gary.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes. By law, all black people in Indiana must live in Gary.



LOL, get me some Fries boi.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> 
> I doubt that very much. Just another desperate cult shart as mountains of evidence come forth about who actually tried to steal the 2020 election.


Of course you doubt it. It's what you do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, get me some Fries boi.


Poor little racist puke really needs some attention ^^


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Of course you doubt it. It's what you do.


It's what any rational person does. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Poor little racist puke really needs some attention ^^



Nope, I'm good. But I do live in your head.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Reality check:
> 
> The only evidence that exists of anyone trying to steal an election is the mountains of evidence we have of the criminal Trump cabal trying to steal the election. And that's it


You have no evidence. Most of the evidence shows the FBI did it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ca


So what?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, I'm good. But I do live in your head.


Haha, sure bud. Sure.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It's what any rational person does. Thanks for the compliment.


Don't thank me. It wasn't one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Don't thank me. It wasn't one.


Actually it was. But since you are on the wrong side of ethics, history, and facts, you don't understand why it was.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually it was. But since you are on the wrong side of ethics, history, and facts, you don't understand why it was.


No It wasn't.... trust me.
What side I'm on is completely irrelevant to the fact that you simply doubt reflexively. However that is your choice.

Jo


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes. By law, all black people in Indiana must live in Gary.


Blacks are all for segregation now.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, sure bud. Sure.



As this post attests to...... you still dating IM2?


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Blacks are all for segregation now.


Yes...some of them have come full circle and now wish to create Black only communities.
The more intelligent ones simply integrate.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> As this post attests to...... you still dating IM2?


Careful he could be trans-racial.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> What side I'm on is completely irrelevant to the fact that you simply doubt reflexively.


No, that's just a pathetic strawman you have propped up in lieu of anything better. The reason I doubt this steaming pile of shit is because all the evidence pertaining to election theft supports the trump cult trying to steal the election. All of it. One would have to be some kind of gullible goober to believe this garbage video and reject all the evidence available.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> As this post attests to...... you still dating IM2?


Poor little racist puke really needs some attention ^^


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You've seen it?


Nope. If I walked by a drop box more than 5 times during elections, would that make me a mule? Hah!


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's just a pathetic strawman you have propped up in lieu of anything better. The reason I doubt this steaming pile of shit is because all the evidence pertaining to election theft supports the trump cult trying to steal the election. All of it. One would have to be some kind of gullible goober to believe this garbage video and reject all the evidence available.


The reason you doubt it is because you doubt reflexively.

Quite simple really.


----------



## justoffal (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You've seen it?


He's another reflexive toadstool who simply doubts reflexively.

Jo


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Poor little racist puke really needs some attention ^^


You have my fries yet boi?


okfine said:


> Nope. If I walked by a drop box more than 5 times during elections, would that make me a mule? Hah!



This makes you a liar.....


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's just a pathetic strawman you have propped up in lieu of anything better. The reason I doubt this steaming pile of shit is because all the evidence pertaining to election theft supports the trump cult trying to steal the election. All of it. One would have to be some kind of gullible goober to believe this garbage video and reject all the evidence available.


Videos do not lie. Phone pings are very accurate. Ask the FBI.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

justoffal said:


> The reason you doubt it is because you doubt reflexively.


No, I just explained why. But you seem to be of low intellectual capacity this evening and insist on clinging to your pathetic strawman anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what? Times change. You used to have to ride a horse 50 miles into town to vote, too. Join us in the 21st century.


Lol, so you saying today's people cannot drive a couple miles to vote? Yes, that's onething that's wrong with society.


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You have my fries yet boi?
> 
> 
> This makes you a liar.....


Come off your bs. You only care what you believe in. More bs.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Nope. If I walked by a drop box more than 5 times during elections, would that make me a mule? Hah!


If it was the same box no. 5 or 10 boxes would especially if you have been to your local non-profit stash house. You guys are so busted. Man up traitors.


----------



## jknowgood (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Videos do not lie. Phone pings are very accurate. Ask the FBI.


Yes! That's how they tracked the people that was let into the Capitol. Too bad when the same technology is used to show they cheated in an election. All a sudden, it's wrong.


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If it was the same box no. 5 or 10 boxes would especially if you have been to your local non-profit stash house. You guys are so busted. Man up traitors.


How much did I get paid? Better yet, how much did you pay to watch bs. Oops, mule shit?


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

Why won't true the vote answer critical questions? Probably thinking about how not to.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> How much did I get paid? Better yet, how much did you pay to watch bs. Oops, mule shit?


$3 per ballot and up. There have been whistle blowers. The authorities in those states will not investigate. They now have videos of felons taken by state cameras. And they still do nothing.

What does that tell you? Try being honest.


----------



## okfine (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> $3 per ballot and up. There have been whistle blowers. The authorities in those states will not investigate. They now have videos of felons taken by state cameras. And they still do nothing.
> 
> What does that tell you? Try being honest.


You hang with mule shit. Next week it will be something else. So predictable.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Answer the question okfine when you are done laughing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> You hang with mule shit. Next week it will be something else. So predictable.


There is nothing else necessary and you know it. The same technology used to censor news has bit them in the ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, so you saying today's people cannot drive a couple miles to vote?


Uh, no idea where you got that, so no.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Why won't true the vote answer critical questions? Probably thinking about how not to.


What questions?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It means he got warned by the mods for calling me ni88er


I sure hope so


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> He knows exactly what it means.


Im asking YOU what you mean


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I sure hope so


Hold up your virtue award.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So what?


You asked. So what?


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You asked. So what?


Which means in the states affected there was no such law. So you were just off topic.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Hold up your virtue award.


🖕it’s up


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Which means in the states affected there was no such law. So you were just off topic.


you’re lost in the conversation. Do better following discussions you chime in on next time. Another poster accused me of breaking the law and stealing an election.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> you’re lost in the conversation. Do better following discussions you chime in on next time. Another poster accused me of breaking the law and stealing an election.


The conversation is not about laws in other states. Why would I follow it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The conversation is not about laws in other states. Why would I follow it.


Don’t know. Why did you jump in on it?


----------



## Esdraelon (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie


All of them?  Does it surprise you that the media, in general, would go on offense against this documentary?  Those who hate Trump and his supporters will reject it, they will never be willing to admit ANY evidence of the event.  Fortunately, no one needs to convince THEM.  My guess is that the states where this occurred can expect to have independent citizens surveilling such locations from this point forward.


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t know. Why did you jump in on it?


Because it is irrelevant, every state has their own election laws. These states concerned did not allow ballot harvesting. In fact, it is a felony.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because it is irrelevant, every state has their own election laws. These states concerned did not allow ballot harvesting. In fact, it is a felony.


Wonderful. What does that have to do with the conversation I was having?


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

__





						President Trump will Show “2000 Mules” at Pennsylvania Rally on Friday Night
					

Found the link.  It takes a while to load up and activate, but it eventually started working.   First published at 13:57 UTC on May 8th, 2022.  "A new documentary film titled, 2000 Mules, is revealing the truth about what really happened in the 2020 election. “The election of 2020 haunts the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The film has been posted. Go watch it.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?



Media companies promote what will make them money.  If they think it's "yesterdays news" or it doesn't promote their hypocritical "at that particular time" agenda......they won't acknowledge it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


Word is boomers and independents are red pilling on it ....









						Dinesh D’Souza’s ‘2000 Mules’ Movie, Alleging Voter Fraud, Makes $1 Million On Streaming Sites | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				





The more they try and supress it the more people wanna see it 
Fox News not saying a word either ....can't do that 

Fox ,cnn,msnbc ....all the same


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed through half that shit… this is what you’re so amped about?! These people are jokes. They can hardly keep straight faces as they spew their BS and fake outrage. You’re getting played man and the “proof” isn’t even close to convincing. Hahahaha, dude you are in waaaaay toooo deep. These guys are just trying to make money off of fools like yourself


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I laughed through half that shit… this is what you’re so amped about?! These people are jokes. They can hardly keep straight faces as they spew their BS and fake outrage. You’re getting played man and the “proof” isn’t even close to convincing. Hahahaha, dude you are in waaaaay toooo deep. These guys are just trying to make money off of fools like yourself


Sure you did. They are very credible, you are dishonest. The election was stolen. The videos did not convince you those people committed felonies? Something is wrong with you.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sure you did. They are very credible you are dishonest.


Very credible?!?! Are you shitting me? Seabass and Elder?! Those guys are clowns. The whole bunch of them were complete jokes. That piece was almost as bad as the my pillow guys “documentary”

They should stick to selling fish oil.

You’re such a sucker


----------



## Lastamender (May 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Very credible?!?! Are you shitting me? Seabass and Elder?! Those guys are clowns. The whole bunch of them were complete jokes. That piece was almost as bad as the my pillow guys “documentary”
> 
> They should stick to selling fish oil.
> 
> You’re such a sucker


I am talking about the evidence you avoid discussing not who is talking about it.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


Another win for the good guys.

The morons amongst us actually believe this film.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am talking about the evidence you avoid discussing not who is talking about it.


I didn’t see evidence. I saw a ton of spin and assumptions and a weak attempt to create a narrative. I’m happy to talk about anything that you found convincing but pardon my chuckles


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t see evidence. I saw a ton of spin and assumptions and a weak attempt to create a narrative. I’m happy to talk about anything that you found convincing but pardon my chuckles


The pings are evidence, the videos are evidence. You refuse to acknowledge the obvious. Is it because it would make you a traitor?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The pings are evidence, the videos are evidence. You refuse to acknowledge the obvious. Is it because it would make you a traitor?


The pings are pings, they show people driving around, not evidence of fraud. The videos don’t show anything specific except for people dropping off votes. You don’t have proof of anything. This is why it’s being presented to wingnuts via a fake movie and not to judges in court


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The pings are pings, they show people driving around, not evidence of fraud. The videos don’t show anything specific except for people dropping off votes. You don’t have proof of anything. This is why it’s being presented to wingnuts via a fake movie and not to judges in court


Dropping off multiple ballots. Why are you fucking lying? You dishonest scumbag.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?



Of course 2000 Mules is bullshit. The man behind it, *Gregg Phillips*, lied in 2016 too, falsely claiming 3 million non-citizens voted; but when pressed for evidence to verify his empty claim, he fell flat on his face with no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Dropping off multiple ballots. Why are you fucking lying? You dishonest scumbag.


What do you think I lied about?


----------



## SweetSue92 (May 10, 2022)

We live in fascinating times.

The Leftists lied and "won". Their prize was Biden.

God is just amazing like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Changing voter laws at the last minute is unconstitutional, but that's okay. We will be able to do the same in 2024, since we will have a super majority in both houses next year. The sad part is they won't.



democrats had to extend the deadline for mail in ballots past election day. Filling out that many ballots takes time. Soros volunteers were filling them out as fast as they could...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Newsmax probably doesn't want to be sued for slander or defamation. They decided to stick to lying about everything else.



How is reviewing a movie defamation?

Should we ask CNN and MSNBC who have lost dozens of suits for defamation?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what? Times change. You used to have to ride a horse 50 miles into town to vote, too. Join us in the 21st century.



Maybe Fuhrer Soros can just appoint our president and no need to worry about pretending to have elections?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It only shows intent to make it easier for people to vote during a global pandemic. Duh.



Especially dead people and illegal aliens! 

Nazi democrats may get the 60 million living citizens who voted for them last time to vote for them again. The dead and illegals are going to be a problem though, with the new election integrity laws.

Republicans are DISENFRANCHISING deceased Americans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Intent to steal elections.
> 
> Ballot harvesting makes it so easy to cheat  it literally invites it.  So do mass mailings of ballots with no verification of who actually voted or if they are even eligible.



Ballot harvesting is how California ended free and fair elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ca



California has openly corrupt and rigged elections. 

Zimbabwe has more election integrity. Of course you can openly stuff ballot boxes here. The elections are decided long before election day - so you stuffing the ballot box is irrelevant. We are a third world shithole ruled by the corrupt Nazi party. democrats RULE without the consent of the citizens of this once great state.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> California has openly corrupt and rigged elections.
> 
> Zimbabwe has more election integrity. Of course you can openly stuff ballot boxes here. The elections are decided long before election day - so you stuffing the ballot box is irrelevant. We are a third world shithole ruled by the corrupt Nazi party. democrats RULE without the consent of the citizens of this once great state.


You’re in waaaay too deep. Grow up


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re in waaaay too deep. Grow up



I live here. If you actually do, you know every word is true.

Elections are a farce - we have zero say over anything. The ruling democrat party is autocratic.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I live here. If you actually do, you know every word is true.
> 
> Elections are a farce - we have zero say over anything. The ruling democrat party is autocratic.


So no Republicans hold office in California? Are you an idiot?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrats had to extend the deadline for mail in ballots past election day. Filling out that many ballots takes time. Soros volunteers were filling them out as fast as they could...



No ballots were accepted with a postmark later than election day, Fruitcake.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> So no Republicans hold office in California? Are you an idiot?


LOL

You got your mail in ballot for the upcoming primary, where two democrats will vie for the chance to replace Feinstein in November. No Republican will be on the ballot - the Reich now rigs elections to the point that only democrats are even CONSIDERED. 

No republicans hold POWER in California. A few lapdogs are put up for show. The state is RULED by the democrat Reich. You seized power with illegal aliens voting, using federal courts to crush the will of the people,  then corrupted us with "jungle primaries" to end the ability of people to elect Republicans, established ballot box stuffing (ballot harvesting) as state law.

In the days of Ronald Reagan, George Deukmejian, and Pete Wilson, this was a great state. Now? Not so much.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> No ballots were accepted with a postmark later than election day, Fruitcake.



It's good that you'll defend Iran - so leave.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's good that you'll defend Iran - so leave.



You're deranged, Fruitcake. No one's defending Iran. No one even said a word about Iran.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're deranged, Fruitcake. No one's defending Iran. No one even said a word about Iran.



Your sig says you'll defend your country. Everyone here knows "your" country is Iran.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your sig says you'll defend your country. Everyone here knows "your" country is Iran.



LOLOL

No, Fruitcake, no one thinks that except you. Which really is just more evidence that you're batshit insane. You _think_ there are Republicans in Iran??


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL
> 
> You got your mail in ballot for the upcoming primary, where two democrats will vie for the chance to replace Feinstein in November. No Republican will be on the ballot - the Reich now rigs elections to the point that only democrats are even CONSIDERED.
> 
> ...


Go to Fresno, orange country san diego, most of rural suburbia. You’re a fool if you don’t think republicans are running cities in CA


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t need absolute proof in science or in court. You simply need to meet reasonable standards of proof. Your agenda has not done this, hence, no action has been taken


When put under real scrutiny, the Big Lie fades.

Remember when Rudy admitted in court that the suit wasn't even about fraud?  We're constantly getting THIS IS THE BIG ONE threads here.  The courts, the states, the Supreme Court, multiple Attorneys General, election officials, the DHS, the Justice Department.  And now even OAN has had to fess up.

Of course, the rubes just brush reality aside.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> No, Fruitcake, no one thinks that except you. Which really is just more evidence that you're batshit insane. You _think_ there are Republicans in Iran??



Sure Farouk.

Now go clean your cab, it's a mess.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


Are libs like you so terrified by the movie that you dont even want it discussed in the national media?

What harm can it do for people to know it exists?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Go to Fresno, orange country san diego, most of rural suburbia. You’re a fool if you don’t think republicans are running cities in CA



I'm in Orange County, you retard.

We haven't been Republican since about 2000.  Corrupt Oligarchs out of Silicone Valley control the fascist democrats, who rule with an iron fist. Apple and Google decide who rules the state. The "people" have zero say.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> When put under real scrutiny, the Big Lie fades.


What scrutiny?

This thread is about hiding the fact that the movie exists 

which is the opposite of scrutiny in a free and open society


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> When put under real scrutiny, the Big Lie fades.
> 
> Remember when Rudy admitted in court that the suit wasn't even about fraud?  We're constantly getting THIS IS THE BIG ONE threads here.  The courts, the states, the Supreme Court, multiple Attorneys General, election officials, the DHS, the Justice Department.  And now even OAN has had to fess up.
> 
> Of course, the rubes just brush reality aside.



So the way to refute falsehoods is censorship?  

Looks to me like you Nazis fear open and honest discussion.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sure Farouk.
> 
> Now go clean your cab, it's a mess.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Are libs like you so terrified by the movie that you dont even want it discussed in the national media?
> 
> What harm can it do for people to know it exists?



Why not bitch at rightwing media like NewsMax?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why not bitch at rightwing media like NewsMax?


It hurts NewsMax’s reputation

But we dont know what threats there are against the network by biden’s censorship bureau or democrat party lawyers

I’m remembering the terrorist attack of the US embassy in libya that obama and hillary blamed on an anti Mohammed video

Obama had the man who made the movie arrested and put in jail

And for all I know the poor guy is still locked up


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why not bitch at rightwing media like NewsMax?


Not enough people know or care about this thing, so they're claiming victimhood.

I don't know how the rubes make it through the freakin' day, as victimized as they are.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It hurts NewsMax’s reputation


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Not enough people know or care about this thing, so they're claiming victimhood.
> 
> I don't know how the rubes make it through the freakin' day, as victimized as they are.



They drink a lot of spiked kool-aid.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


>


He explains how the NYT swears by cell phone pings giving exact precise locations. Our military uses the technology to kill people. The evidence is solid and conclusive. If it is not why not show it on network TV?

And like you had time to watch it, you lying asshole, try again.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He explains how the NYT swears by cell phone pings giving exact precise locations. Our military uses the technology to kill people. The evidence is solid and conclusive. If it is not why not show it on network TV?



First & foremost, the research was done by *Gregg Phillips*. Gregg Phillips has zero credibility. In 2016, he tweeted...





... despite claiming his research proved more than 3 million non-citizens voted in the 2016 election, *he never once* showed any data showing any such thing. That tweet got picked up by Trump who then launched his own investigation into voter fraud since *Gregg Phillips* couldn't prove his own claim to be true. Trump's investigation was abruptly called off when the states which complied failed to produce evidence of voter fraud.

Translation for the brain-dead like you -- Gregg Phillips lied. But we should believe him this time, right, loser?

As far as the video you posted, it starts off with, _"carrying *what appeared* to be illegal votes"_... That's from your own video. Shit, we heard it _*appeared*_ there were bamboo fibers in ballots. We heard it _*appeared*_ that hundreds of thousands of fake ballots were on Jesse Morgan's truck. We heard it _*appeared*_ thousands of dead people voted. It _*appeared*_ Georgia snuck in suitcases of illegal ballots. It _*appeared*_ voter data was routed through Germany. It _*appeared*_ Dominion was an Argentinian company who helped Chavez get elected.

_*appeared*_ is not proof.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL
> 
> You got your mail in ballot for the upcoming primary, where two democrats will vie for the chance to replace Feinstein in November. No Republican will be on the ballot - the Reich now rigs elections to the point that only democrats are even CONSIDERED.
> 
> ...


"Ronald Reagan, George Deukmejian, and Pete Wilson"

You are delusional. Especially Wilson. I get it, you like how racist that prick is.
Now, isn't this thread about Mule Shit of proof?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> First & foremost, the research was done by *Gregg Phillips*. Gregg Phillips has zero credibility. In 2016, he tweeted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn’t three million the number of votes Hillary beat Trump by?? Interesting. Haha


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> First & foremost, the research was done by *Gregg Phillips*. Gregg Phillips has zero credibility. In 2016, he tweeted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The evidence has 100% credibility or our weaponized FBI would not use the same method to catch criminals, would they? Smearing the man is unsurprising and means 0.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wasn’t three million the number of votes Hillary beat Trump by?? Interesting. Haha



Yes, according to rightwing nuttery, there were exactly the number of illegal votes by Hillary's margin over Trump plus one. Even odder... they were supposedly 100% votes for Hillary.

And they wonder why we laugh at them now.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, according to rightwing nuttery, there were exactly the number of illegal votes by Hillary's margin over Trump plus one. Even odder... they were supposedly 100% votes for Hillary.
> 
> And they wonder why we laugh at them now.


You are off topic Assflap. Killary has nothing to do with this, even though she surely knew about it.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence has 100% credibility or our weaponized FBI would not use the same method to catch criminals, would they? Smearing the man is unsurprising and means 0.



LOLOL 

Moron, geolocating CAN determine if someone's phone was inside the Capitol on January 6th. Likewise, it CAN determine if someone's phone was near a dropbox. What it can't determine is if someone illegally deposited ballots in those dropboxes. Even worse for you, even if someone did drop off ballots on behalf of someone else, that doesn't mean the ballots themselves are fraudulent.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are off topic Assflap. Killary has nothing to do with this, even though she surely knew about it.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, according to rightwing nuttery, there were exactly the number of illegal votes by Hillary's margin over Trump plus one. Even odder... they were supposedly 100% votes for Hillary.
> 
> And they wonder why we laugh at them now.


Ironic, since that's exactly the same margin their cult leader was asking of Georgia.

Seriously, I'm trying to think of a comparative period in world history to this orange mass pathology.  I can't think of a direct comparison.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm in Orange County, you retard.
> 
> We haven't been Republican since about 2000.  Corrupt Oligarchs out of Silicone Valley control the fascist democrats, who rule with an iron fist. Apple and Google decide who rules the state. The "people" have zero say.


>Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin<

I remember how the MAGAtards said the red wave was going to be Trump in those 5 states.
Guess what, Biden won those States.
Mule shit based their claim (via TTV) in those very States. So obvious since Trump lost in those very States.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


>


Great rebuttal, Farouk, you fucking mutt.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He explains how the NYT swears by cell phone pings giving exact precise locations. Our military uses the technology to kill people. The evidence is solid and conclusive. If it is not why not show it on network TV?
> 
> And like you had time to watch it, you lying asshole, try again.



Fuckwad farouk starts posting his smilies when he's backed into a corner. He's a mindless Iranian hack.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


Isnt Dsouza a convicted criminal ?


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Isnt Dsouza a convicted criminal ?


A fraudster.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> A fraudster.


I am guessing that fraud is not really a big crime in the GOP.


----------



## Burgermeister (May 10, 2022)

I'm sure there was a lot of the same shit going on with Hillary too. That's why they thought they had it in the bag and all the asshats felt safe breaking the law in service to Hillary. Then when she lost they had to manufacturing all kinds of distracting shit. They were lucky there wasn't a decent AG on duty during Trump's admin.

They just didn't know how hard they had to cheat to beat Trump. They figured it out by 2020.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Newsmucks is petrified of being sued.....Typical gutless republicans.



Because they clearly know this is not true. Newsmax finally admitted that another story they pushed was not true by settling another lawsuit. They realize this is bullshit as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> "Ronald Reagan, George Deukmejian, and Pete Wilson"
> 
> You are delusional. Especially Wilson. I get it, you like how racist that prick is.
> Now, isn't this thread about Mule Shit of proof?



Wilson was the last great governor of the state, before the Reich destroyed democracy.

Remember, Prop 187 PASSED by a massive margin. You Nazi vermin used the corrupt federal courts to end democracy in the state and flooded millions of illegals to corrupt the election system - effectively ending free and fair elections.  democrats will do anything for power.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am guessing that fraud is not really a big crime in the GOP.


De Sousa knows that the RWingers will believe anything. Trump said that is why he ran.
Hook line and sinker.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wilson was the last great governor of the state, before the Reich destroyed democracy.
> 
> Remember, Prop 187 PASSED by a massive margin. You Nazi vermin used the corrupt federal courts to end democracy in the state and flooded millions of illegals to corrupt the election system - effectively ending free and fair elections.  democrats will do anything for power.


Fuck you and your Nazi ass projection. You spew the same old shit daily. Try staying on topic for once.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wasn’t three million the number of votes Hillary beat Trump by?? Interesting. Haha




You Nazis tend to be delusional. Hillary LOST to Trump. But you fascists refused to accept the results of the election and engaged in 4 years of sedition and insurrection.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> No, Fruitcake, no one thinks that except you. Which really is just more evidence that you're batshit insane. You _think_ there are Republicans in Iran??



You are trying to turn this into a Christian version of Iran. You are the one who is insane.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm in Orange County, you retard.
> 
> We haven't been Republican since about 2000.  Corrupt Oligarchs out of Silicone Valley control the fascist democrats, who rule with an iron fist. Apple and Google decide who rules the state. The "people" have zero say.



The Republicans are the fascists. I would rather be in California than Texas or Florida.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ballot harvesting is how California ended free and fair elections.



There is nothing wrong with ballot harvesting. Trump voted that way.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> California has openly corrupt and rigged elections.
> 
> Zimbabwe has more election integrity. Of course you can openly stuff ballot boxes here. The elections are decided long before election day - so you stuffing the ballot box is irrelevant. We are a third world shithole ruled by the corrupt Nazi party. democrats RULE without the consent of the citizens of this once great state.



That is so much bullshit. Republicans have no election integrity. They are trying to establish a dictatorship.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL
> 
> You got your mail in ballot for the upcoming primary, where two democrats will vie for the chance to replace Feinstein in November. No Republican will be on the ballot - the Reich now rigs elections to the point that only democrats are even CONSIDERED.
> 
> ...



That is because the Republican Party is made up of right wing fascists. Moderates voted heavily against Republicans in the recall election. Pete Wilson was a moderate and was successful until he moved too far to the right. The Trump Republican Party is not the party of Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan would not be a Republican.


----------



## busybee01 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis tend to be delusional. Hillary LOST to Trump. But you fascists refused to accept the results of the election and engaged in 4 years of sedition and insurrection.



You are the Nazis. and you are delusional


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> Fuck you and your Nazi ass projection. You spew the same old shit daily. Try staying on topic for once.



You Nazis ended democracy in California and created the Autocratic fascist regime that now rules on behalf of the Oligarchs. The Middle Class is destroyed with a massive underclass of homelessness. Hollywood has gone from the glamour capitol to Calcutta. 

What was the envy of the world with the most massive middle class in history is now a third wold shithole with 90% of the wealth of the state in fewer than a dozen hands. Cook, Brin, Zuckerberg, Dorsey, Bezos, et al. outright own the fascist democrat party, which rules with an iron fist and has fought a decades long war to eradicate the middle class. Destroying the good paying Aerospace jobs, destroying the oil sector, destroying the semiconductor industry. What under Wilson provided countless jobs that allowed a thriving middle now sees this;






THIS is what Nazi democrat rule created.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis tend to be delusional. Hillary LOST to Trump. But you fascists refused to accept the results of the election and engaged in 4 years of sedition and insurrection.


Yes Hillary lost the election to Trump. But she got 3 million more votes.

It’s the Trumpers I see propelling the rigged election lie and storming the capital to try and block the certification of an election. Get a mirror man


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> The Republicans are the fascists. I would rather be in California than Texas or Florida.



What color is your tent?

Which homeless encampment do you live in?

Is this you, living the California dream?





This is what democrat rule brings.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, geolocating CAN determine if someone's phone was inside the Capitol on January 6th. Likewise, it CAN determine if someone's phone was near a dropbox. What it can't determine is if someone illegally deposited ballots in those dropboxes. Even worse for you, even if someone did drop off ballots on behalf of someone else, that doesn't mean the ballots themselves are fraudulent.


The videos take care of that. You got caught, denying it is all you got.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes Hillary lost the election to Trump. But she got 3 million more votes.
> 
> It’s the Trumpers I see propelling the rigged election lie and storming the capital to try and block the certification of an election. Get a mirror man


How come no one is addressing the proven theft of the election? What happened with Killary is irrelevant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> That is so much bullshit. Republicans have no election integrity. They are trying to establish a dictatorship.



In California, Republicans aren't even on the ballot. The fucking Nazis run two democrats and call it a "choice."

This was once a great state. Now the Nazi democrats have destroyed democracy leaving us a third world autocracy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> You are the Nazis. and you are delusional



You are mistaken, I am not a democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes Hillary lost the election to Trump. But she got 3 million more votes.



Which is irrelevant.



Slade3200 said:


> It’s the Trumpers I see propelling the rigged election lie and storming the capital to try and block the certification of an election. Get a mirror man



Preach it Nazi!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How come no one is addressing the proven theft of the election? What happened with Killary is irrelevant.


The same people who spread the 3 million illegal vote lie in 2016 are using their magic math for the 2020 election to push those lies . Bunch of idiots


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fuckwad farouk starts posting his smilies when he's backed into a corner. He's a mindless Iranian hack.


What is it with you guys and you’re retarded conspiracy theories?


----------



## Delldude (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


Have you seen it?


----------



## Delldude (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The same people who spread the 3 million illegal vote lie in 2016 are using their magic math for the 2020 election to push those lies . Bunch of idiots


I thought the left claimed the 2016 election was rigged.

The 2016 Presidential Election WAS Rigged | League of Women Voters

Being a Democrat means never having to accept an election loss | American Enterprise Institute - AEI

Hillary Clinton Maintains 2016 Election ‘Was Not On the Level’: ‘We Still Don’t Know What Really Happened’


XponentialChaos said:


> What is it with you guys and you’re retarded conspiracy theories?


Russia Russia Russia


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> De Sousa knows that the RWingers will believe anything. Trump said that is why he ran.
> Hook line and sinker.





busybee01 said:


> Because they clearly know this is not true. Newsmax finally admitted that another story they pushed was not true by settling another lawsuit. They realize this is bullshit as well.





Tommy Tainant said:


> I am guessing that fraud is not really a big crime in the GOP.





Faun said:


> First & foremost, the research was done by *Gregg Phillips*. Gregg Phillips has zero credibility.


This is how important and scary these people think this one-sided propaganda piece is to the world:


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The same people who spread the 3 million illegal vote lie in 2016 are using their magic math for the 2020 election to push those lies . Bunch of idiots


These are not lies. How many times do you have to be told this technology is precise( to quote the NYT)? And videos from state cameras filming felons in the act is also conclusive evidence.

The traitors have been caught. If you were any kind of American you would want those people and others responsible prosecuted. What do you think traitor?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Meditate


Delldude said:


> I thought the left claimed the 2016 election was rigged.
> 
> The 2016 Presidential Election WAS Rigged | League of Women Voters
> 
> ...



Some did… did you think they sounded sane or foolish? Because that’s exactly how the 2020 stolen election crew sounds right now.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> These are not lies. How many times do you have to be told this technology is precise( to quote the NYT)? And videos from state cameras filming felons in the act is also conclusive evidence.
> 
> The traitors have been caught. If you were any kind of American you would want those people and others responsible prosecuted. What do you think traitor?


The technology precisely proves nothing. If you want to go after people who dropped off their wife’s ballot along with there own then go ahead. Anybody caught with fake or forged ballots should absolutely be prosecuted. I’m not seeing any widespread effort to do that. This is a sour milk poor loser effort same as the 3 million fake vote claim in 2016. Amazing that suckers like yourself buy into it. How gullible can you be?!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Russia Russia Russia


It always comes back to that with you guys. Once again, there’s a report outlining what happened with that.

There’s nothing to defend the other dude’s ridiculous claim that someone lives in Iran.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The technology precisely proves nothing. If you want to go after people who dropped off their wife’s ballot along with there own then go ahead. Anybody caught with fake or forged ballots should absolutely be prosecuted. I’m not seeing any widespread effort to do that. This is a sour milk poor loser effort same as the 3 million fake vote claim in 2016. Amazing that suckers like yourself buy into it. How gullible can you be?!


Those people had a lot more than 2 ballots. Why are you lying? The election was stolen and the evidence they have proves it. Deal with it, traitor.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those people had a lot more than 2 ballots. Why are you lying?


How many did they have?


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It always comes back to that with you guys. Once again, there’s a report outlining what happened with that.
> 
> There’s nothing to defend the other dude’s ridiculous claim that someone lives in Iran.


A report from who the people who say there was no fraud? We know those people are liars. You have an illegitimate president.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> How many did they have?


Up to 10 or more. Cash for each ballot. Repeated trips to drop boxes and to non profits. Busted.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

^^^^^
Illegitimate president.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What is it with you guys and you’re retarded conspiracy theories?



You mean like Russian Collusion?

I agree that is the most retarded conspiracy theory of all time. BUT you didn't really believe it, you're just fucking traitors.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis ended democracy in California and created the Autocratic fascist regime that now rules on behalf of the Oligarchs. The Middle Class is destroyed with a massive underclass of homelessness. Hollywood has gone from the glamour capitol to Calcutta.
> 
> What was the envy of the world with the most massive middle class in history is now a third wold shithole with 90% of the wealth of the state in fewer than a dozen hands. Cook, Brin, Zuckerberg, Dorsey, Bezos, et al. outright own the fascist democrat party, which rules with an iron fist and has fought a decades long war to eradicate the middle class. Destroying the good paying Aerospace jobs, destroying the oil sector, destroying the semiconductor industry. What under Wilson provided countless jobs that allowed a thriving middle now sees this;
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah. Fucking fascist punk.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> Blah blah blah. Fucking fascist punk.


He is talking about fascists. You stuck on stupid?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Up to 10 or more. Cash for each ballot. Repeated trips to drop boxes and to non profits. Busted.


So what exactly do you think they did? Spell it out.


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The technology precisely proves nothing. If you want to go after people who dropped off their wife’s ballot along with there own then go ahead. Anybody caught with fake or forged ballots should absolutely be prosecuted. I’m not seeing any widespread effort to do that. This is a sour milk poor loser effort same as the 3 million fake vote claim in 2016. Amazing that suckers like yourself buy into it. How gullible can you be?!


The guy who had the ok to handle the drop. Could be from a rest home, family member. Could be a maid. You know. Everyday people doing their jobs. To insinuate it was rigged is total bs. Trump was screaming "rigged" way before anyone voted. Shameless loser(s)


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Have you seen it?



Nope, just read up on it.  I do not need to watch an x-rated movie to know there will be nudity and fucking in it


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He is talking about fascists. You stuck on stupid?


Hey shit for brains. Get a life.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> So what exactly do you think they did? Spell it out.


It is a felony. How many times do you need to be told?

StateMules IdentifiedDrop BoxesEstimated Illegal VotesPennsylvania1,15045275,000 *Michigan50050125,000Wisconsin1002814,000Georgia2502430,000 *Arizona2002020,000 **TOTAL*  *380,000*

The difference in the swing states was 267,000 votes.




__





						2000 Mules – Election Fraud at a Glance
					

A documentary covering True the Vote’s video evidence of a coordinated, funded, illegal ballot trafficking network across critical swing states including Arizona, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, and Texas.




					electionfraud20.org


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> Hey shit for brains. Get a life.


The election was stolen. Why don't you start a new life in another country, you hate this one.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> The guy who had the ok to handle the drop. Could be from a rest home, family member. Could be a maid. You know. Everyday people doing their jobs. To insinuate it was rigged is total bs. Trump was screaming "rigged" way before anyone voted. Shameless loser(s)


You are forgetting they keep going to different boxes with multiple votes, why?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a felony. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> StateMules IdentifiedDrop BoxesEstimated Illegal VotesPennsylvania1,15045275,000 *Michigan50050125,000Wisconsin1002814,000Georgia2502430,000 *Arizona2002020,000 **TOTAL**380,000*
> 
> ...



You post the best fiction!


----------



## okfine (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are forgetting they keep going to different boxes with multiple votes, why?


My brain is intact. Can't say much for yours.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You post the best fiction!


The evidence is the same used by law enforcement to get convictions. The videos do not lie. Plus they are from state installed cameras. The election was stolen. man up and admit it.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Prove it in a court of law.

That's not asking too much.

Then we're in.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Prove it in a court of law.
> 
> That's not asking too much.
> 
> Then we're in.


By the time they can do that Biden will be out of office so it's kind of pointless and we've already seen how you folks act when a court decision comes down you don't like.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> By the time they can do that Biden will be out of office so it's kind of pointless and we've already seen how you folks act when a court decision comes down you don't like.


Yeah, I keep getting responses like that.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

"You're traitors because you don't believe the election was rigged, but we can't be bothered to prove it in a court of law.  We believe it, so it's The Truth".

Another mark of a cult.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a felony. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> StateMules IdentifiedDrop BoxesEstimated Illegal VotesPennsylvania1,15045275,000 *Michigan50050125,000Wisconsin1002814,000Georgia2502430,000 *Arizona2002020,000 **TOTAL**380,000*
> 
> ...


Estimates won't win a court case.

Since you can't tie a vote directly to a voter much less confirm how they voted the fraud is unprovable.  Even if half the country were convinced it happened the evidence just doesn't exist to win a court case.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I keep getting responses like that.


I'm glad other people have a grip on reality here.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

You Trumpsters have indisputable proof of a massive, historic crime perpetrated on our country, and you're not _*demanding*_ to prove it in court.

Traitors.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> You Trumpsters have indisputable proof of a massive, historic crime perpetrated on our country, and you're not _*demanding*_ to prove it in court.
> 
> Traitors.


It can't be proven.  The system doesn't allow for it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a felony. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> StateMules IdentifiedDrop BoxesEstimated Illegal VotesPennsylvania1,15045275,000 *Michigan50050125,000Wisconsin1002814,000Georgia2502430,000 *Arizona2002020,000 **TOTAL**380,000*
> 
> ...


Keep going with it. Where did they get the ballots? We’re they real or fake?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence is the same used by law enforcement to get convictions. The videos do not lie. Plus they are from state installed cameras. The election was stolen. man up and admit it.



Let us know when they get the first conviction, till then it is just fiction.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Let us know when they get the first conviction, till then it is just fiction.


For some reason, they seem hesitant to prove this terribly conclusive and important evidence in a court of law.

Weird.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Newsmucks is petrified of being sued.....Typical gutless republicans.


Just tell ole Dinesh to send you are personal copy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I haven't seen it, so can't really comment.
> 
> You haven't either - but you're a partisan hack and ignorantly bleat your party mantra.


So what did it receive?  A negative star.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> It just needs a few plot twists and a new name like "2000 Mules for Sister Sara"


Is it going to star Clinton Eastwood and Shirley McClaine?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 642657


Tweet response:

No, I don't think so, and you are a gullible moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I keep getting responses like that.


Haha, exactly. Do they not understand what obvious frauds they are? A year later, after adopting a belief in an outrageous claim: "The evidence is coming soon!"

Self awareness level zero


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, exactly. Do they not understand what obvious frauds they are? A year later, after adopting a belief in an outrageous claim: "The evidence is coming soon!"
> 
> Self awareness level zero


I don't think they quite understand that the stuff they say to each other within their cult doesn't translate well out here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

okfine said:


> Blah blah blah. Fucking fascist punk.



Facts are facts Nazi - you vile fucks destroyed the golden state.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Facts are facts Nazi - you vile fucks destroyed the golden state.


You dumbasses wouldn't know a Nazi or Communist if they came up and slapped the shit out of you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I don't think they quite understand that the stuff they say to each other within their cult doesn't translate well out here.


Oh, they kind of do. They know to keep this hilarious nonsense to themselves, outside of their safe spaces. Else there goes the job, the friends, even maybe the family...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, just read up on it.  I do not need to watch an x-rated movie to know there will be nudity and fucking in it



So you know there is proof in it and are avoiding the facts because you love your Reich and want to pretend the election was legitimate since you got the outcome you wanted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a felony. How many times do you need to be told?
> 
> StateMules IdentifiedDrop BoxesEstimated Illegal VotesPennsylvania1,15045275,000 *Michigan50050125,000Wisconsin1002814,000Georgia2502430,000 *Arizona2002020,000 **TOTAL**380,000*
> 
> ...



Facts on the Nazis is like salt on slugs. Look at em' squirm and foam.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you know there is proof in it and are avoiding the facts because you love your Reich and want to pretend the election was legitimate since you got the outcome you wanted.


How can you prove how those ballots were cast since they cannot be tied to an actual voter?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You post the best fiction!



Heil Soros indeed.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Facts on the Nazis is like salt on slugs. Look at em' squirm and foam.


It's obvious they were acting unlawfully and should be prosecuted but there's no way to prove who those votes were cast for.  That's the big problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You dumbasses wouldn't know a Nazi or Communist if they came up and slapped the shit out of you.



Because I'd kick your faggot ass before you got a punch in, Nazi boi. Stick to sucking cocks, what you're really good at...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because I'd kick your faggot ass before you got a punch in, Nazi boi. Stick to sucking cocks, what you're really good at...


You couldn't kick your way out of a wet paper bag, fuck boy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because I'd kick your faggot ass before you got a punch in, Nazi boi. Stick to sucking cocks, what you're really good at...


Another internet pussy


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> How can you prove how those ballots were cast since they cannot be tied to an actual voter?



It was trolling traitor's thesis. He said he wouldn't watch it because he already knows it has proof - comparing it to a porno having sex.

I get it, he got the outcome he wanted. He doesn't care that there was fraud, but really doesn't want to be confronted with uncomfortable facts. The Lincoln Project types are like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It was trolling traitor's thesis. He said he wouldn't watch it because he already knows it has proof - comparing it to a porno having sex.
> 
> I get it, he got the outcome he wanted. He doesn't care that there was fraud, but really doesn't want to be confronted with uncomfortable facts. The Lincoln Project types are like that.


There was no widespread fraud. 

The your evidence to the DHS. Or sit down and shut up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You couldn't kick your way out of a wet paper bag, fuck boy.



I'm always impressed by you internet tough guys. 

But I suggest you stick to sucking cocks.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It was trolling traitor's thesis. He said he wouldn't watch it because he already knows it has proof - comparing it to a porno having sex.
> 
> I get it, he got the outcome he wanted. He doesn't care that there was fraud, but really doesn't want to be confronted with uncomfortable facts. The Lincoln Project types are like that.


And the problem of proving how those ballots were cast remains.

No court would ever toss out a presidential election in any state without absolute proof and you cant' get that because there's no way to prove how those votes were cast.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There was no widespread fraud.
> 
> The your evidence to the DHS. Or sit down and shut up.


That certainly cannot be proven.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

All this internet tough talk isn't needed.

Man up and prove it in court.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm always impressed by you internet tough guys.
> 
> But I suggest you stick to sucking cocks.


You're not helping yourself.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> All this internet tough talk isn't needed.
> 
> Man up and prove it in court.


It cannot be proven either way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> That certainly cannot be proven.


It doesn't need to be proven. Just as I don't have to prove unicorns don't exist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There was no widespread fraud.







Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The your evidence to the DHS. Or sit down and shut up.



You fucking retard, it would be the DOIJ, not homeland.

You have no fucking idea how our government works.

The Injustice Department under that corrupt hack Garland is responsible for upholding election laws. But he is compromised, tainted, corrupt, on the take. He protects the interest of the Nazi democrat party. There is no support of the law or Constitution by the department of injustice (DOIJ).


----------



## Mac1958 (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It doesn't need to be proven. Just as I don't have to prove unicorns don't exist.


Maybe they're just going through all these motions to lay a predicate for what they're going to do in future elections.

Obviously they're putting a great deal of effort into winning Secretary of State and election board leadership positions.

So when they lose a state, they'll just refuse to certify.  They'll point at all the various conspiracy theories as their excuse.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm always impressed by you internet tough guys.
> 
> But I suggest you stick to sucking cocks.


Damn you know a lot about sucking cocks, is that your part-time job.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

surada said:


> 2000 MULES | JANUARY 6TH
> 
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza's new film, 2000 Mules, suggests election fraud in the 2020 election without bringing any solid evidence.
> ...



The leftists created a Jan 6 website and you actually went there and used it as a factual source ! You can’t make this stuff up. Hahahhahaahhahaa


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The authorities have the information. They are doing nothing. If people saw the film they would know that. That is why it is being censored because the inaction would prove their guilt. It already has.
> 
> Wise up, you are supporting traitors.


Translation no prosecutor is dumb enough to fall for our bullshit.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 10, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Stuff it blackie ,watch it.


Mmm crazy conspirator AND racist. A twofer!


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It doesn't need to be proven. Just as I don't have to prove unicorns don't exist.


Proving unicorns don't' exist isn't possible, that's proving a negative.

You made a positive claim so you should be able to support it.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> They have unverified data and videos that only make a case with assumptions that they are making to fill an agenda. when pressed to prove and validate any of your so call evidence the building crumbles.



So you’ve seen the movie?
No?
Next.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You fucking retard, it would be the DOIJ, not homeland.
> 
> You have no fucking idea how our government works.
> 
> The Injustice Department under that corrupt hack Garland is responsible for upholding election laws. But he is compromised, tainted, corrupt, on the take. He protects the interest of the Nazi democrat party. There is no support of the law or Constitution by the department of injustice (DOIJ).


The proper venue is actually the State's AG and District Attorneys.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (May 10, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Mmm crazy conspirator AND racist. A twofer!



Fort and I have History. You're dismissed.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> They have unverified data and videos that only make a case with assumptions that they are making to fill an agenda. when pressed to prove and validate any of your so call evidence the building crumbles.


Well no, when you have video proof of people stuffing ballot boxes you don't need any assumptions.

The validity of the videos would be quite easy to prove or disprove.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m smart enough to not make traitorous claims about my country based on ASSUMPTIONS based geo data from cell phones. The fact they they used that BS to try and make an argument shows how very desperate they are. The fact that tards like yourself actually believe it is just sad.



The same geo data the military and the FBI and CIA use. The same  geo data thats accurate to within a couple of inches.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> So you’ve seen the movie?
> No?
> Next.


Yes, Seabass and Elder are complete jokes. Need to stick to selling fish oil.
Between this POS and the my pillow guy documentary it is very apparent that this narrative is total BS that people are trying to profit from


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The same geo data the military and the FBI and CIA use. The same  geo data thats accurate to within a couple of inches.


About 94 feet but close enough.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I laughed through half that shit… this is what you’re so amped about?! These people are jokes. They can hardly keep straight faces as they spew their BS and fake outrage. You’re getting played man and the “proof” isn’t even close to convincing. Hahahaha, dude you are in waaaaay toooo deep. These guys are just trying to make money off of fools like yourself


You have to respect their ability to milk the rubes...er enlightened supporters... Of every last dollar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Prove it in a court of law.
> 
> That's not asking too much.
> 
> Then we're in.



Prove WHAT in a court of law?

And wouldn't that require giving your enemies access to courts?  So far you have denied justice to the enemies of the Reich. Not a single case has been allowed - because enemies of the Reich are not entitled to their day in court - Heil Soros.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> By the time they can do that Biden will be out of office so it's kind of pointless and we've already seen how you folks act when a court decision comes down you don't like.



Courts would have to hear a case first. The biggest con of this fraud is the denial of the justice system. The courts will not hear any case that impugns the democrat election fraud machine from 2020.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Is that right?! Well turn me in then cause we had one person drop off all the ballots from my household. Did we steal the election?!



Each state has their own ballot box laws. It depends on your state. Did you bother to check? If not you may have broken the law. 
Don’t bother answering because I know leftists only obey the laws they feeeeelllllll they should.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Prove WHAT in a court of law?
> 
> And wouldn't that require giving your enemies access to courts?  So far you have denied justice to the enemies of the Reich. Not a single case has been allowed - because enemies of the Reich are not entitled to their day in court - Heil Soros.


It takes work and time but it can certainly be done.









						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> You Trumpsters have indisputable proof of a massive, historic crime perpetrated on our country, and you're not _*demanding*_ to prove it in court.
> 
> Traitors.



We did demand it. We were told that the courts are not available to us.

In order for democrats to break the law, they would first have to be subject to the law.  They are not.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

There’s not a leftist on this board the has the brains or the balls to step outside their bubble world and watch the film. The will comment with their “facts” regardless.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We did demand it. We were told that the courts are not available to us.
> 
> In order for democrats to break the law, they would first have to be subject to the law.  They are not.



Exactly. The best part is these leftists know it yet pretend it’s not true.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, Seabass and Elder are complete jokes. Need to stick to selling fish oil.
> Between this POS and the my pillow guy documentary it is very apparent that this narrative is total BS that people are trying to profit from



Sure you did.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> It takes work and time but it can certainly be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far, the courts will not hear evidence. Roberts betrayed the nation again by refusing to do his job and review the cases submitted. Instead we ridicule those who seek to use the justice system.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 10, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Fort and I have History. You're dismissed.


That's irrelevant, racist.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So far, the courts will not hear evidence. Roberts betrayed the nation again by refusing to do his job and review the cases submitted. Instead we ridicule those who seek to use the justice system.


Evidence is not presented because the lawyers know it's frivolous and they will be sanctioned.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> And the problem of proving how those ballots were cast remains.



Impossible to do.

It would be foolish to try and overturn the election. What we MUST do is expose and highlight the overwhelming irregularities in that election, and NEVER allow that to happen again.

I believe the full purpose of the Wuhan Designer Virus® was to corrupt the election - the left was that desperate to get rid of Trump.



Big Bend Texas said:


> No court would ever toss out a presidential election in any state without absolute proof and you cant' get that because there's no way to prove how those votes were cast.



No court would toss out a presidential election at all. 

This is about informing the American people about what the democrats did.

yes, they cheated on a massive scale.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> All this internet tough talk isn't needed.
> 
> Man up and prove it in court.



Your boyfriend doesn't use courts, he's too tough for that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You're not helping yourself.



Should I be scared? Is supergaybitch going to sissy slap me?



He loves making threats. And I admit I enjoy mocking the little blowhard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Damn you know a lot about sucking cocks, is that your part-time job.



I know you're not really in 3rd grade, supergaybitch, but your rhetoric sort of got stuck there. Besides, I thought you were going to beat me up? You were getting all butch....


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Sure you did.


Yes, sure I did


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?











						In Less Than 12 Hours, "2000 Mules" Grosses More Than One Million Dollars on Locals and Rumble
					

Dinesh D'Souza's new movie "2000 Mules," which launched on Saturday, May 7, 2022, grossed more than one million dollars in less than twelve hours on the video streaming platform Rumble and its subscription-based platform, Locals. The movie's gross sales on Rumble and Locals, which began on...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, Seabass and Elder are complete jokes. Need to stick to selling fish oil.
> Between this POS and the my pillow guy documentary it is very apparent that this narrative is total BS that people are trying to profit from



You haven't seen this.

I agree the Lindell thing was unconvincing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You mean like Russian Collusion?
> 
> I agree that is the most retarded conspiracy theory of all time. BUT you didn't really believe it, you're just fucking traitors.


No, I don’t. 

There’s a document outlining what happened with Russia. You’re just making up baseless bullshit with your Iran claim.

What is it with you guys and your retarded conspiracy theories?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A report from who the people who say there was no fraud? We know those people are liars. You have an illegitimate president.


You sound upset. Are you upset?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No, I don’t.
> 
> There’s a document outlining what happened with Russia. You’re just making up baseless bullshit with your Iran claim.
> 
> What is it with you guys and your retarded conspiracy theories?


OMG you fucking leftists idiot did nothing but push continued conspiracy theories for 5 fucking years.


----------



## Death Angel (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I haven't seen it, so can't really comment.
> 
> You haven't either - but you're a partisan hack and ignorantly bleat your party mantra.


No, he's an independent libertarian. I know this because he's told me do a thousand times. 😄


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OMG you fucking leftists idiot did nothing but push continued conspiracy theories for 5 fucking years.


What happened is thoroughly well-documented. It happened. Whether it was appropriate or not is the debatable issue, and that mostly landed along party lines.

That’s different than making up baseless bullshit conspiracy theories.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What happened is thoroughly well-documented. It happened. Whether it was illegal or not is the debatable issue, and that mostly landed along party lines.
> 
> That’s different than making up baseless bullshit conspiracy theories.


What happened did not happen that's why they are called conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What happened did not happen that's why they are called conspiracy theories.


It did happen. There’s a report outlining the details of it. It’s very thorough.

This is why you’re called a moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It did happen. There’s a report outlining the details of it. It’s very thorough.
> 
> This is why you’re called a moron.


Yeah the conspiracy theories it was all a lie that you fell for.


----------



## toobfreak (May 10, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, sure I did


What, crap your drawers like Joe Biden?  Because you certainly have not watched the movie which PROVES the fraud beyond any doubt with direct indisputable evidence.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yeah the conspiracy theories it was all a lie that you fell for.


No, you’re just a moron.

The team was agreed upon by both parties.  It was bipartisan and they outlined the details for what happened.  What reason do you have to deny what is in this bipartisan report?

Once again, that‘s not a conspiracy theory. It happened. Whether you think it’s appropriate or not is the only debatable issue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No, you’re just a moron.
> 
> The team was agreed upon by both parties.  It was bipartisan and they outlined the details for what happened.
> 
> What reason do you have to deny what is in this bipartisan report?


No moron you're just a conspiracy theorist


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No moron you're just a conspiracy theorist


My beliefs are grounded in reality. Yours are not. 

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> My beliefs are grounded in reality. You’re aren’t.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?


No they aren't their was no proof of trump Russian collusion , the Schiff sham was lies, all you have are conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No they aren't their was no proof of trump Russian collusion , the Schiff sham was lies, all you have are conspiracy theories.


The proof is within the document. The document was used in a vote that was partisan in deciding whether it was appropriate behavior or not. The team was bipartisan and the document was bipartisan. It all happened. That’s reality. I accept the outcome of this investigation. 

Your bullshit has gone exactly nowhere. Sucks for you huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The proof is within the document. The document was used in a vote that was partisan in deciding whether it was appropriate behavior or not. The team was bipartisan and the document was bipartisan. It all happened. That’s reality. I accept the outcome of this investigation.
> 
> Your bullshit has gone exactly nowhere. Sucks for you huh?


There is no proof you're blowing smoke up your ass. And pushing conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There is no proof you're blowing smoke up your ass. And pushing conspiracy theories.


No.  You’re blowing smoke up your own ass because you’re desperately try to deny the legitimacy of a bipartisan investigation lead by a guy that was appointed by YOUR OWN FUCKING PARTY.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No, I don’t.



So what retarded conspiracy theory?

I mean your sedition in trying to overthrow the executive branch of the United States government is based on the most retarded conspiracy theory of all time.








XponentialChaos said:


> There’s a document outlining what happened with Russia. You’re just making up baseless bullshit with your Iran claim.



Baseless bullshit was the treason you fascists engaged in for 4 years.

Then we found who was behind it all.

Spoiler Alert - it was you Nazis...



XponentialChaos said:


> What is it with you guys and your retarded conspiracy theories?



The only "conspiracy theory" floated around here is your sedition with Russian Collusion.

Hey, traitors gunna treason...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What happened is thoroughly well-documented. It happened. Whether it was appropriate or not is the debatable issue, and that mostly landed along party lines.
> 
> That’s different than making up baseless bullshit conspiracy theories.



The Russian collusion conspiracy theory is made up, baseless bullshit fabricated by the Obama/Clinton slander machine and pimped by the corrupt DNC press, while supported by the corrupt FBI.  There was never any foundation, just a political hit job by Hillary, with Obama sending his utterly corrupt DOJ to try and overthrow the executive branch of the United States government.

Treason is the term for what you did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No.  You’re blowing smoke up your own ass because you’re desperately try to deny the legitimacy of a bipartisan investigation lead by a guy that was appointed by YOUR OWN FUCKING PARTY.


You base your conspiracy theory on the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier. 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🖕


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So what retarded conspiracy theory?
> 
> I mean your sedition in trying to overthrow the executive branch of the United States government is based on the most retarded conspiracy theory of all time.


The retarded conspiracy theory that someone is from Iran based on nothing.

The impeachment process isn’t sedition. You’re just being overly dramatic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Russian collusion conspiracy theory is made up, baseless bullshit fabricated by the Obama/Clinton slander machine and pimped by the corrupt DNC press, while supported by the corrupt FBI.  There was never any foundation, just a political hit job by Hillary, with Obama sending his utterly corrupt DOJ to try and overthrow the executive branch of the United States government.
> 
> Treason is the term for what you did.


These wacko conspiracy theory nut jobs crack me up.😆😆😆🤣🤣😁🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Russian collusion conspiracy theory is made up, baseless bullshit fabricated by the Obama/Clinton slander machine and pimped by the corrupt DNC press, while supported by the corrupt FBI.


The guy who was appointed to investigate was appointed by your party.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You base your conspiracy theory on the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier. 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🖕


Who appointed Mueller?  Let’s start there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The retarded conspiracy theory that someone is from Iran based on nothing.
> 
> The impeachment process isn’t sedition. You’re just being overly dramatic.


No conspiracy theorist nut job he's being truthful.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed Mueller?  Let’s start there.


Doesn't matter the Steele dossier was Clinton campaign opposition research Russian disinformation. Which makes you a conspiracy theory nut job


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No conspiracy theorist nut job he's being truthful.


So where’s your evidence that he’s from Iran?  Let’s see it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Doesn't matter the Steele dossier was Clinton campaign opposition research Russian disinformation. Which makes you a conspiracy theory nut job


It doesn’t matter that the guy leading the investigation was appointed by your own party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So where’s your evidence that he’s from Iran?  Let’s see it.


I never said he was Ms. Bait and switch


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It doesn’t matter that the guy leading the investigation was appointed by your own party?


I'm not in the rino never Trumper party.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I never said he was Ms. Bait and switch


Well since you felt the need to jump in, is his claim that the other poster is from Iran a baseless conspiracy theory or not?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm not in the rino never Trumper party.


I’m aware that you are a loyal cultist. What does that have to do with anything?  Are you drunk?

😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Well since you felt the need to jump in, is his claim that the other poster is from Iran a baseless conspiracy theory or not?


Bait and switch. Conspiracy theorist


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> For some reason, they seem hesitant to prove this terribly conclusive and important evidence in a court of law.
> 
> Weird.


When have they said that? Got some sort of a quote? Also you could tell the corrupt states to enforce the law. Can't get to court until there are charges.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m aware that you are a loyal cultist. What does that have to do with anything?  Are you drunk?
> 
> 😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Rino's you dumbass are not Republicans.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bait and switch. Conspiracy theorist


So no answer. What’s the matter, coward?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rino's you dumbass are not Republicans.


You loyal cultist, you.

Unfortunately for you, the appointment of Mueller leads directly from Trump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So no answer. What’s the matter, coward?


Dumbass conspiracy theorist first you brought up the Steele dossier and the witch hunt then you bait and switch to some Iran bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So no answer. What’s the matter, coward?


Coward is a step up from traitor. You win again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You loyal cultist, you.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, the appointment of Mueller leads directly from Trump.


That hurts 😆 coming from a cultist who bases their beliefs on on Russian disinformation. Fucking conspiracy theorist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbass conspiracy theorist first you brought up the Steele dossier and the witch hunt then you bait and switch to some Iran bullshit.


That was the conversation you jumped into and you can‘t answer that simple question. What’s the matter, pussy?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That hurts 😆 coming from a cultist who bases their beliefs on on Russian disinformation. Fucking conspiracy theorist.


You don’t seem to want to address the fact that Mueller appointment leads directly from Trump. Now why is that?

😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> That was the conversation you jumped into and you can‘t answer that simple question. What’s the matter, pussy?


Iran you dumb fuck conspiracy theorist was not part of the Russian disinformation Steele dossier.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Coward is a step up from traitor. You win again.


You sound upset.  Are you upset?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You don’t seem to want to address the fact that Mueller appointment leads directly from Trump. Now why is that?
> 
> 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Mueller is a rino what fucking different does it make? He found nothing. FYI most on the Mueller team were democrats.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Iran you dumb fuck conspiracy theorist was not part of the Russian disinformation Steele dossier.


I didn’t bring any of that up, retard.

I replied to the retarded Iran conspiracy theory that your fellow Trumpster made up.  You little pussy bitch why won’t you answer that question?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So far, the courts will not hear evidence. Roberts betrayed the nation again by refusing to do his job and review the cases submitted. Instead we ridicule those who seek to use the justice system.


No he didn't.

The Supreme court is loathe to take up original jurisdiction cases related to political prodcesses and always has been.


XponentialChaos said:


> You don’t seem to want to address the fact that Mueller appointment leads directly from Trump. Now why is that?
> 
> 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Mueller found no collusion or any other crimes committed by Trump or his family.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mueller is a rino what fucking different does it make?


Who appointed him?  Answer the question this time you little pussy bitch, you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I didn’t bring any of that up, retard.
> 
> I replied to the retarded Iran conspiracy theory that your fellow Trumpster made up.  You little pussy bitch why won’t you answer that question?


Coward


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You sound upset.  Are you upset?


Why don't you stick to the topic. Did you forget fraud was proven?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 10, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> What, crap your drawers like Joe Biden?  Because you certainly have not watched the movie which PROVES the fraud beyond any doubt with direct indisputable evidence.


Ahh yes the irrefutable proof that is streaming to wingnuts and which law enforcement won’t touch. Haha, seriously, what’s wrong with you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed him?  Answer the question this time you little pussy bitch, you.


A never Trumper


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed Mueller?  Let’s start there.


Mueller was appointed by  Rod Rosenstein.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Coward


Still no answer.

Run away, coward.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A never Trumper


Who appointed him? Answer the question this time.  Stop running away.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't you stick to the topic. Did you forget fraud was proven?


Oh so he baited and switch earlier


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed him? Answer the question this time.  Stop running away.


Not a member of my party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed him? Answer the question this time.  Stop running away.


A rino is not a republican


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't you stick to the topic. Did you forget fraud was proven?


Nah you’re just a whiny crybaby. You’re upset, aren’t you?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed Mueller?  Let’s start there.





XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed him? Answer the question this time.  Stop running away.


Rod Rosenstein.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Not a member of my party.


Still running away from answering. Who appointed him?  

I love it when you run away from answering simple questions like the little bitch you are.

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Rod Rosenstein.


Explain that to bigrebnc1775.  He won’t answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Mueller was appointed by  Rod Rosenstein.


A never Trumper


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Still running away from answering. Who appointed him?
> 
> I love it when you run away from answering simple questions like the little bitch you are.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆😆😆😆😆🤣🤣🤣🤣


You got bigger problems. You fell for the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A never Trumper


And who appointed Rosenstein?  Come on now.  Don’t run off again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You got bigger problems. You fell for the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier.


Aaaaaand back to running off like a little bitch again. What’s the matter?  Don’t run away. Answer the question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Explain that to bigrebnc1775.  He won’t answer.


Why does that matter when he's a never Trumper who allowed the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier to proceed?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> And who appointed Rosenstein?  Come on now.  Don’t run off again.


Trump did based on really bad advice.  His boss, Barr had to recuse himself and that left it to Rosenstein.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> And who appointed Rosenstein?  Come on now.  Don’t run off again.


Why did they all the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier to proceed?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Rosenstein wasn't appointed.  His boss, Barr had to recuse himself and that left it to Rosenstein.


It wasn't barr originally.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Rosenstein wasn't appointed.  His boss, Barr had to recuse himself and that left it to Rosenstein.











						Trump to nominate Rod Rosenstein deputy attorney general
					

President Donald Trump will nominate Maryland U.S. Attorney Rod J. Rosenstein to be deputy attorney general, the White House said Tuesday.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump to nominate Rod Rosenstein deputy attorney general
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump will nominate Maryland U.S. Attorney Rod J. Rosenstein to be deputy attorney general, the White House said Tuesday.
> ...


An error which was already corrected.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It wasn't barr originally.


It would have been up to Barr but since he was named he recused himself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why did they all the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier to proceed?


Why do you keep side-stepping the question?  You need help?  Or are you just a little coward?

🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Trump did based on really bad advice.  His boss, Barr had to recuse himself and that left it to Rosenstein.


Sessions refused himself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> An error which was already corrected.


So Trump did appoint him. Thanks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Why do you keep side-stepping the question?  You need help?  Or are you just a little coward?
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣😆😆😆


Because your question vis irrelevant Rino's are not Republicans.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Because your question vis irrelevant Rino's are not Republicans.


His appointment came from Trump himself.  That’s why you won’t answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> His appointment came from Trump himself.  That’s why you won’t answer.


It doesn't matter when the information used was Clinton campaign opposition research Russian disinformation Steele dossier


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It doesn't matter when the information used was Clinton campaign opposition research Russian disinformation Steele dossier


It does matter when you say it was RINOs. Sorry, Trumpster. The line to appointment leads directly from Trump himself. 

That’s why you keep running away.  Unfortunately for you, facts don’t agree with your feelings.   😆 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah you’re just a whiny crybaby. You’re upset, aren’t you?


I am happy it happened, It will show the people they did it when they arrest no one. Remember, state authorities have the evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Great rebuttal, Farouk, you fucking mutt.



Yeah, it was perfect.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fuckwad farouk starts posting his smilies when he's backed into a corner. He's a mindless Iranian hack.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Isnt Dsouza a convicted criminal ?



Yeah, and he based his documentary on the word of a known hack who got caught lying about voter fraud in 2016. 

All he managed to prove is that rightards will believe ANYTHING you tell them as long as it comports with a fantasy they already believe is real.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am happy it happened, It will show the people they did it when they arrest no one. Remember, state authorities have the evidence.


You’re happy that Trump lost?  Yea, right.

You’re clearly upset.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> You are trying to turn this into a Christian version of Iran. You are the one who is insane.



LOL

I'm not even Christian. WTF are you smoking?


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re happy that Trump lost?  Yea, right.
> 
> You’re clearly upset.


Too bad, he did not lose and the vast majority will know it. I think you are upset. Wait until Trump goes back on Twitter.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Too bad, he did not lose and the vast majority will know it. I think you are upset. Wait until Trump goes back on Twitter.


Are you upset that Trump had to leave the White House?


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Are you upset that Trump had to leave the White House?


Irrelevant, much like your trolling.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Irrelevant, much like your trolling.


Nah, you’re just upset.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sessions refused himself.


That's right, the "pre Barr" days.

If Sessions was so compromised he should have resigned do a new AG could be appointed.  He was entirely neutered and ineffectual for his entire tenure.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> His appointment came from Trump himself.  That’s why you won’t answer.


No, when Sessions stepped out of the way he stepped up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No, when Sessions stepped out of the way he stepped up.


I’m aware of that. I’m saying that Rosenstein was appointed to deputy AG by Trump himself. I already posted the link.









						Trump to nominate Rod Rosenstein deputy attorney general
					

President Donald Trump will nominate Maryland U.S. Attorney Rod J. Rosenstein to be deputy attorney general, the White House said Tuesday.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 10, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m aware of that. I’m saying that Rosenstein was appointed to deputy AG by Trump himself. I already posted the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've been over that and agreed on it, he wasn't appointed by Trump to head up the investigation or to appoint a special prosecutor.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> We've been over that and agreed on it, he wasn't appointed by Trump to head up the investigation or to appoint a special prosecutor.


Correct. He was appointed by Trump to his position as deputy AG.

The guy I was arguing against said that he was appointed by RINOs. Not true. He was put into his position by Trump himself.

Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Lastamender (May 10, 2022)

This is the fact check article that several sites published and people have posted from the AP. This article destroys it.








						Fact Checking the Fact Checkers: Debunking AP's '2000 Mules' Hit Piece
					

The only thing that's being debunked here is The Associated Press.




					redstate.com
				



*
It’s clear that the “fact checks” claiming to debunk the content of “2000 Mules” don’t pass muster, and they certainly don’t contain factual information that could be considered in a courtroom — unlike the information presented in the movie.*


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The leftists created a Jan 6 website and you actually went there and used it as a factual source ! You can’t make this stuff up. Hahahhahaahhahaa


Have you watched 2000 Mules?


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Each state has their own ballot box laws. It depends on your state. Did you bother to check? If not you may have broken the law.
> Don’t bother answering because I know leftists only obey the laws they feeeeelllllll they should.











						Trump is Caligula
					

(a comparison chart)




					medium.com


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.



Conclusive evidence the reports are true whenever the full time Party shills are out spamming threads on that investigation of their crooks hauling zillions of ballots around. The usual Pod People are here spewing garbage.


----------



## toobfreak (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ahh yes the irrefutable proof that is streaming to wingnuts and which law enforcement won’t touch. Haha, seriously, what’s wrong with you?



Watch the movie then tell me what is wrong with the evidence instead of your usual posture of foot in mouth disease.  Tell me how hundreds of people paid with vast sums of dirty money tracked with their own cellphone data caught on live video stuffing handfuls of illegal ballots in dropbox after dropbox all around town in the middle of the night is not in violation of state laws and how you are good with that.  You were probably one of them.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Still waiting on the lawsuits to start flying over the indisputable revelations from the movie.


I love the smell of desperation in the morning.

It's coming.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> That's right, the "pre Barr" days.
> 
> If Sessions was so compromised he should have resigned do a new AG could be appointed.  He was entirely neutered and ineffectual for his entire tenure.


I'm not disagreeing with you. It was Sessions who refused himself from the Russian bullshit.


----------



## skews13 (May 11, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?



These pukes think this crap still sells. Given the mental ability of your average Fox News viewer, you can’t blame them for trying.

A fool ( right winger ) and his money are soon parted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

skews13 said:


> These pukes think this crap still sells. Given the mental ability of your average Fox News viewer, you can’t blame them for trying.
> 
> A fool ( right winger ) and his money are soon parted.


You're the very type low information person democrat communist controlled media is looking for. To push their propaganda.


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. It was Sessions who refused himself from the Russian bullshit.


Recused


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Recused


Refused and rescued mean practically the same thing. Both come to the same end refusal to do something.


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Refused and reduced mean practically the same thing. Both come to the same end refusal to do something.


RECUSED not reduced.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> RECUSED not reduced.


Dumbass go back and look at my post one more time.


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbass go back and look at my post one more time.


Legally one recused because of a conflict of interest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Legally one recused because of a conflict of interest.


Recused is the legal jargon for refusing to do something.


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Recused is the legal jargon for refusing to do something.


Because of conflict of interest.









						What ‘2000 Mules’ leaves out of ballot harvesting claims
					

The movie "2000 Mules" by Dinesh D'Souza alleges a ballot harvesting conspiracy in Georgia and four other states, but it lacks proof and context to support allegations of fraud in the 2020 presidential election.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Because of conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF the word recused is the legal jargon for everything refusing to do something.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yeah, and he based his documentary on the word of a known hack who got caught lying about voter fraud in 2016.
> 
> All he managed to prove is that rightards will believe ANYTHING you tell them as long as it comports with a fantasy they already believe is real.


I think that anyone who wants to get on in the Trump world has to have a conviction of some description.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I love the smell of desperation in the morning.
> 
> It's coming.


Okie dokie.  I'll wait here.

Prove it in court, and I'm in.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


>


The movie made a million in it's first 12 hours .


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


>


And this is what occupies your mind at night when you can't sleep?  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The movie made a million in it's first 12 hours .


Holy shit, sure.  The rubes are plentiful!  Tithe!  Tithe!


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And this is what occupies your mind at night when you can't sleep?  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


Believe whatever you'd like, rube!

Tithe!  Tithe!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, sure.  The rubes are plentiful!  Tithe!  Tithe!


The tiny high-pitched squeal of desperation.  Do this more.  It's fun to listen to.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The movie made a million in it's first 12 hours .


The movie opened with a lie in the first 12 seconds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The guy who was appointed to investigate was appointed by your party.



Well, that's a fucking lie. 

The CLAIM of the Nazis is that Mobbed Up Mueller was a Republican. The ones that foisted a special prosecutor were the fascists.

{The appointment comes as numerous Democratic lawmakers have called for a special counsel, colloquially known as a special prosecutor. Such calls increased in recent days after Mr. Trump fired FBI Director James Comey. On Tuesday, it was revealed the Comey had written a memo alleging that Mr. Trump had asked him to back off from investigation former National Security Adviser Michael Flynn. The memo allegedly says that the president said, in a private conversation with Comey at the White House, "I hope you can see your way clear to letting this go, to letting Flynn go. He is a good guy. I hope you can let this go." }









						Robert Mueller appointed special counsel
					

President Trump's Justice Department has appointed a special counsel -- former FBI Director Robert Mueller




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Of course Whitey Bulger's bought and paid for bitch didn't "investigate" anything, He was as senile as Quid Pro is by that time. Instead, radical hack Andrew Weissmann was the defacto Grand Inquisitor and led the inquisition. 

Now we know the whole thing was cooked up by Clinton and Obama.

Treason - pure and simple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The movie opened with a lie in the first 12 seconds.



Heil Soros, Uber Alles Democrat!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, that's a fucking lie.
> 
> The CLAIM of the Nazis is that Mobbed Up Mueller was a Republican.


Who appointed Mueller, genius?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> The Supreme court is loathe to take up original jurisdiction cases related to political prodcesses and always has been.
> 
> Mueller found no collusion or any other crimes committed by Trump or his family.



Yes, he did.









						Barrett, Kavanaugh didn't join conservative dissenters who called for SCOTUS to hear election challenge
					

Three conservative dissenting justices have called on the U.S. Supreme Court on Monday to hear a challenge to the 2020 presidential election in Pennsylvania.



					www.abajournal.com
				




Stick to facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Who appointed Mueller, genius?



democrat Rod Rosenstein appointed Mueller as Grand Inquisitor, at the bequest of the democrats in congress.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The tiny high-pitched squeal of desperation.  Do this more.  It's fun to listen to.


Prove it in a court of law, and we're in.  No desperation.  We're just not sheep.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 11, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Is it going to star Clinton Eastwood and Shirley McClaine?


Yep.  Filming to start second Tuesday of next week in fact.  Bound to be a bigger hit than Dinesh......


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Prove it in a court of law, and we're in.  No desperation.  We're just not sheep.


Prove that you lowlife leftists are desperate?  No need.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrat Rod Rosenstein appointed Mueller as Grand Inquisitor, at the bequest of the democrats in congress.


#1) Rosenstein isn’t a democrat, you moron.

#2) Who appointed Rod Rosenstein to deputy AG?


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove that you lowlife leftists are desperate?  No need.


Yeah, I didn't think so.

As long as you rubes believe it, it's da troof.

You have no balls.  You are dismissed, boy.


----------



## toobfreak (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so.


Another evasion.



Mac1958 said:


> As long as you rubes believe it, it's da troof.


How far not to go by someone who never left.



Mac1958 said:


> You have no balls.


I hope not, pretty sure OPJQ is a girl, moron.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so.
> 
> As long as you rubes believe it, it's da troof.
> 
> You have no balls.  You are dismissed, boy.


You flatter yourself to think that you have bigger balls than I, and I'm a 67 year old woman.

You're so funny.

Please do dismiss me.  That's what that button is for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it was perfect.


It's what we expect from a drooling retard Nazi like you.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The movie opened with a lie in the first 12 seconds.


I'm interested in finding out why they're so evasive when challenged to take this iron-clad evidence to court. A couple have told me that they somehow don't have access to courts.

Does this mean that this is all just theater?  Are they afraid to have their "evidence" challenged in court?  They should be SCREAMING to have this heard.

Instead, they just doing the only thing they know to do:  Attack, attack, attack, like children.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm not even Christian. WTF are you smoking?



You're a known pathological liar, so we have to take anything you claim with a grain of salt.

You claimed to be a Jew - though you are a vile Antisemite and toady of the Mullahs in Iran. 

Fun fact:

When the Shah was overthrown by your beloved Mullahs, your country was 9% Jewish. Iran was a haven in the Islamic world for Jews due to the secular government.  Now the theocracy you support has less than .01% Jews. Your Mullahs have killed or expelled virtually all Jews.

If you really are a Jew, it's why your family fled Iran. Yet you hate America and support Iran...

Well, you have the IQ of a soup can, so it fits.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm interested in finding out why they're so evasive when challenged to take this iron-clad evidence to court. A couple have told me that they somehow don't have access to courts.
> 
> Does this mean that this is all just theater?  Are they afraid to have their "evidence" challenged in court?  They should be SCREAMING to have this heard.
> 
> Instead, they just doing the only thing they know to do:  Attack, attack, attack, like children.



Then navigate away from DailyKOS and watch the fucking movie, moron.


----------



## sartre play (May 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


No one seems to remember that he was a proven crook & lier years ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Trump did based on really bad advice.  His boss, Barr had to recuse himself and that left it to Rosenstein.



Trump didn't appoint Mobbed Up Mueller - democrat Rod Rosenstein did.  Barr wouldn't be appointed AG for over a year after the Inquisition was formed. The Nazis had something on Jeff Sessions, and forced him to violate his oath of office by recusing himself.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then navigate away from DailyKOS and watch the fucking movie, moron.


It's a one-sided piece that doesn't provide the alternate view.  Am I wrong?  If you can't admit something that obvious, you're worthless.

Go to court.  PROVE IT through challenges.   Grow up for once.

Prove it, and we're in.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, that's a fucking lie.
> 
> The CLAIM of the Nazis is that Mobbed Up Mueller was a Republican. The ones that foisted a special prosecutor were the fascists.
> 
> ...



LOL

Poor, demented Fruitcake, *from your own link...*

_Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein has appointed former FBI Director Robert Mueller to serve as special counsel..._​
*Rod Rosenstein* was a *Republican*.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Heil Soros, Uber Alles Democrat!


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 11, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


ben shapiro hammered it pretty good.
said a crime would be if they would have shown a person going to multiple "different" drop boxes


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Prove it in a court of law, and we're in.  No desperation.  We're just not sheep.



Allow a case to be heard, and we will - Nazi Mac.

Justice denied is just SOP for the Nazicrat party.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrat Rod Rosenstein appointed Mueller as Grand Inquisitor, at the bequest of the democrats in congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> #1) Rosenstein isn’t a democrat, you moron.



Right, New York Jews are always republicans.... 



XponentialChaos said:


> #2) Who appointed Rod Rosenstein to deputy AG?



Jeff Sessions.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so.
> 
> As long as you rubes believe it, it's da troof.
> 
> You have no balls.  You are dismissed, boy.


 OhPleaseJustQuit is a woman, yet still more man than you, Nazi boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> It's a one-sided piece that doesn't provide the alternate view.  Am I wrong?  If you can't admit something that obvious, you're worthless.
> 
> Go to court.  PROVE IT through challenges.   Grow up for once.
> 
> Prove it, and we're in.  Easy peasy.



You need to argue from ignorance.

That way you can ensure you only bleat Reich talking points.

Willfully ignorant - one of the major attributes of you Nazis.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a known pathological liar, so we have to take anything you claim with a grain of salt.
> 
> You claimed to be a Jew - though you are a vile Antisemite and toady of the Mullahs in Iran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You need to argue from ignorance.
> 
> That way you can ensure you only bleat Reich talking points.
> 
> Willfully ignorant - one of the major attributes of you Nazis.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then navigate away from DailyKOS and watch the fucking movie, moron.



The movie opens with a lie, Fruitcake.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Why are the Trumpsters so unhinged over this?

You say you have the proof - okay, prove it in a court of law.

Enough bitching already.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Trump didn't appoint Mobbed Up Mueller - democrat Rod Rosenstein did.  Barr wouldn't be appointed AG for over a year after the Inquisition was formed. The Nazis had something on Jeff Sessions, and forced him to violate his oath of office by recusing himself.



Of course Trump nominated Rosenstein, Fruitcake. Why else do you think the Senate voted to confirm him??









						PN56 - Nomination of Rod J. Rosenstein for Department of Justice, 115th Congress (2017-2018)
					

PN56 - Nomination of Rod J. Rosenstein by the U.S. President for Deputy Attorney General at Department of Justice, 115th Congress (2017-2018)



					www.congress.gov


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Why are the Trumpsters so unhinged over this?
> 
> You say you have the proof - okay, prove it in a court of law.
> 
> Enough bitching already.



Not even prosecutors are taking this up, despite prosecuting ballot harvesters in the past.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Allow a case to be heard, and we will - Nazi Mac.
> 
> Justice denied is just SOP for the Nazicrat party.



Bring actual evidence into a courtroom and it will be heard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, demented Fruitcake, *from your own link...*
> 
> ...



As I said, democrat Rosenstein appointed Mobbed Up Mueller.

You really are astoundingly stupid, Farouk.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


>



Farouk has his smilies - we know the retard fuck is backed in a corner again.

Nothing on KOS or CNN to counter my facts?

Poor little Nazi.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, New York Jews are always republicans....
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Sessions.


He’s a registered Republican, you moron. You lied.

Donald Trump nominated him to his position as deputy AG.









						Trump to nominate Rod Rosenstein deputy attorney general
					

President Donald Trump will nominate Maryland U.S. Attorney Rod J. Rosenstein to be deputy attorney general, the White House said Tuesday.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Bring actual evidence into a courtroom and it will be heard.



So, you Nazis won't allow the cases to be heard in court, but if we present more evidence that you refuse to allow to be heard then it will be fine?



The talking points from the Nazi hate sites don't serve you as well as you think, Farouk.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Not even prosecutors are taking this up, despite prosecuting ballot harvesters in the past.





Faun said:


> Bring actual evidence into a courtroom and it will be heard.


I don't understand what they want.

What's the point of this if they don't want to prove it?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, New York Jews are always republicans....
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Sessions.



LOLOLOL 

You're such a retard, Fruitcake. Some NY Jews are Republican. Pretty demented of you to think 100% of NY Jews are Democrats. Your lunacy aside, Rosenstein isn't even a NY Jew. He's from PA, not NY. 

And no, Fruitcake, the AG does not nominate the Deputy AG, the president does...






						Rod Rosenstein
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org
				




_Rod Rosenstein was the deputy attorney general of the United States. *He was nominated by President Donald Trump* on February 1, 2017_​
You're fucked in the head, Fruitcake.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> He’s a registered Republican, you moron. You lied.
> 
> Donald Trump nominated him to his position as deputy AG.
> 
> ...



That says nothing about Rosenstein being registered as anything.

You lied, as usual.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I don't understand what they want.
> 
> What's the point of this if they don't want to prove it?



Ah yes, Mac firmly holds that "Ignorance is strength, knowledge is sedition."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


>


 So, ignorance is strength then, Nazi Mac? Heil Soros.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> As I said, democrat Rosenstein appointed Mobbed Up Mueller.
> 
> You really are astoundingly stupid, Farouk.



LOLOLOLOL 






						Rod Rosenstein
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org
				




_Rod Rosenstein was the deputy attorney general of the United States. *He was nominated by President Donald Trump* on February 1, 2017_​


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ah yes, Mac firmly holds that "Ignorance is strength, knowledge is sedition."


Answer this question like an adult: What do you want this movie to accomplish?

What do you want to happen now that The Truth is out?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Why are the Trumpsters so unhinged over this?
> 
> You say you have the proof - okay, prove it in a court of law.
> 
> Enough bitching already.


Having seen the film are you telling us its bunk?

I suspect NewsMax is afraid of getting hauled into court by the obama/biden DOJ - aka the Deep State led by the new censorship czar


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The movie opens with a lie, Fruitcake.



How would you know? Because the Nazi hate sites told you so?

You dumbfuck Nazis, bleating your hating points without a hint of a clue as to the facts. And you don't care, your Reich tells you what you think.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Farouk has his smilies - we know the retard fuck is backed in a corner again.
> 
> Nothing on KOS or CNN to counter my facts?
> 
> Poor little Nazi.



You're insane, Fruitcake. Batshit level.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Answer this question like an adult: What do you want this movie to accomplish?
> 
> What do you want to happen now that The Truth is out?



Watch the movie.

Oh, you can't, because "ignorance is strength, knowledge is sedition." 

What I want is what you fear, exposure of your crimes. What I want is already happening, election integrity laws are being put in place to keep you from repeating the massive fraud of the 2020 election.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're insane, Fruitcake. Batshit level.


Do you think they understand that this movie is going to be completely one sided?

Do you think they ever wonder if they're getting the whole story?

Do they care?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Having seen the film are you telling us its bunk?
> 
> I suspect NewsMax is afraid of getting hauled into court by the obama/biden DOJ - aka the Deep State led by the new censorship czar



Oh no, the Nazis aren't allowed to watch it, knowledge is sedition.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, you Nazis won't allow the cases to be heard in court, but if we present more evidence that you refuse to allow to be heard then it will be fine?
> 
> 
> 
> The talking points from the Nazi hate sites don't serve you as well as you think, Farouk.



LOL

Not even Trump appointed judges would hear evidence, Fruitcake?? The whole world was a conspiracy against Trump, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're insane, Fruitcake. Batshit level.



You're an irrelevant child, incapable of adult conversations.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the movie.
> 
> Oh, you can't, because "ignorance is strength, knowledge is sedition."
> 
> What I want is what you fear, exposure of your crimes. What I want is already happening, election integrity laws are being put in place to keep you from repeating the massive fraud of the 2020 election.


So that's it.  That's all there is to this.

Okay.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I don't understand what they want.
> 
> What's the point of this if they don't want to prove it?



The point is ... it's a manufactured Big Lie and they know it. They just want to muddy the waters so Americans lose faith in our election process and think maybe Trump really did win the election. Bottom line is they're sore losers who can't deal with losing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That says nothing about Rosenstein being registered as anything.
> 
> You lied, as usual.


My link says that Trump nominated him to his position as deputy AG.

Post a link saying that he’s a Democrat.

What planet are you living on?  You can’t even agree on simple facts and you‘re embarrassing yourself. Again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Do you think they understand that this movie is going to be completely one sided?
> 
> Do you think they ever wonder if they're getting the whole story?
> 
> Do they care?



Do you understand that what you've been presented is completely one sided? Is that why you are so afraid of being exposed to the other side?

Intelligent people look at both sides of an issue.

You serve your Reich and think what you are told.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you understand that what you've been presented is completely one sided? Is that why you are so afraid of being exposed to the other side?
> 
> Intelligent people look at both sides of an issue.
> 
> You serve your Reich and think what you are told.


Yes, I want the whole story.  I want all accusations from either side of it challenged and supported.  I want to know the whole thing.

Do you believe that, if all I do is watch this movie, I'll be getting the whole, complete, accurate story?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> So that's it.  That's all there is to this.
> 
> Okay.



You fight this because your Reich fears exposure.

IF what the Nazi hate sites that do your thinking for you were right, that there is nothing in the film, then why waste time trying to censor it?

The fact that you sheep have been mobilized to bleat hate slogans at a movie you're forbidden to see is ample evidence that the Reich fears the information this exposes.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're an irrelevant child, incapable of adult conversations.



LOLOL 

Slobbers the nut who's gotten just about everything wrong.

Rosenstein isn't from NY.

Rosenstein isn't a Democrat.

Rosenstein wasn't appointed by Sessions.

You're fucked in the head, Fruitcake.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The point is ... it's a manufactured Big Lie and they know it. They just want to muddy the waters so Americans lose faith in our election process and think maybe Trump really did win the election. Bottom line is they're sore losers who can't deal with losing.


Clearly the orange establishment is stoking all of this as an excuse to gain partisan control over the election process within states.

I'm still not sure about the rubes.  They really do seem to believe all of this.   It's interesting to see, though, how shifty they get about having both sides come out in court.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You fight this because your Reich fears exposure.
> 
> IF what the Nazi hate sites that do your thinking for you were right, that there is nothing in the film, then why waste time trying to censor it?
> 
> The fact that you sheep have been mobilized to bleat hate slogans at a movie you're forbidden to see is ample evidence that the Reich fears the information this exposes.


I'm not fighting anything. You really don't understand?

Let's bring this all out in court.  Why are you afraid of that?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yes, I want the whole story.  I want all accusations from either side of it challenged and supported.  I want to know the whole thing.
> 
> Do you believe that, if all I do is watch this movie, I'll be getting the whole, complete, accurate story?


I dont know how accurste the movie is

But you will definitely be getting a point of view that other libs do not want you to see

Just as you dont want them to see or hear

Call it a mutual ignorance society


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I dont know how accurste the movie is
> 
> Bit you will definitely be getting a point of view that other libs do not want you to see
> 
> ...


Let's bring it all out in court.  Let's go over everything.  Every piece of evidence.  Every accusation.

With challenges.

I keep saying this over and over, and you guys are pretending not to see it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm not fighting anything. You really don't understand?




You little minions are in a blind terror of this movie. 29 pages and counting of you of the Reich melting down over the exposure of your fraud.



Mac1958 said:


> Let's bring this all out in court.  Why are you afraid of that?



After your Reich is routed in November, you might very well get your wish.

Careful what you wish for, Nazi boi.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

What are these people afraid of?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Clearly the orange establishment is stoking all of this as an excuse to gain partisan control over the election process within states.
> 
> I'm still not sure about the rubes.  They really do seem to believe all of this.   It's interesting to see, though, how shifty they get about having both sides come out in court.


Maintain a paper ballot

Require voters to show up in person with a valid picture ID,

And do a fingerprint match

Then I will know that the democrats are not cheating and you only voted for biden once


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> What are these people afraid of?



You Nazis?

A movie that has facts you desperately need to suppress.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Let's bring it all out in court.  Let's go over everything.  Every piece of evidence.  Every accusation.
> 
> With challenges.
> 
> I keep saying this over and over, and you guys are pretending not to see it.


2000 mules is being denied its day in the court of public opinion


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I dont know how accurste the movie is
> 
> Bit you will definitely be getting a point of view that other libs do not want you to see
> 
> ...


It's actually chock full of rightwingnut talking points we've all heard 1000 times... Trump won the bellwethers... Biden campaigned from his basement... Biden couldn't get more votes from blacks than the first black president... Trump won on election night before Democrats stopped counting and shuffled in ballots for Biden... rince... blather... repeat.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's actually chock full of rightwingnut talking points we've all heard 1000 times... Trump won the bellwethers... Biden campaigned from his basement... Biden couldn't get more votes from blacks than the first black president... Trump won on election night before Democrats stopped counting and shuffled in ballots for Biden... rince... blather... repeat.


You’ve seen the film?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Maintain a paper ballot
> 
> Require voters to show up in person with a valid picture ID,
> 
> ...



LOL

Now that's funny given most of the people convicted of voter fraud in the 2020 election, if their party affiliation is known, were Republicans.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You’ve seen the film?



Yes.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You’ve seen the film?


I have not watched it yet. But from what I have read, it has to do with Cell Phone pings from people near ballot dropboxes or something?

I dunno, seems really arbitrary.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're an irrelevant child, incapable of adult conversations.


Irony can be very ironic.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Now that's funny given most of the people convicted of voter fraud in the 2020 election, if their party affiliation is known, were Republicans.


It doesnt matter who does the cheating

With my proposal everyone can have faith in the election results


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes.


I dont believe you

That would mean you were donating $25 to your enemy


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> 2000 mules is being denied its day in the court of public opinion



Yet seems to be getting out anyway.

The nature of censorship is that it drives innovation to get the message out.

The Reich threw D'Souza in prison last time he produced information embarrassing to them. They'll probably kill him this time.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis?
> 
> A movie that has facts you desperately need to suppress.



"Facts??"

The movie claims the ballots in the film are fraudulent.  D’Souza got his information from TrueTheVote and not even TrueTheVote claims those ballots are fraudulent. D’Souza just made that claim up out of whole cloth and never offers  proof on his movie they are fraudulent.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I dont believe you
> 
> That would mean you were donating $25 to your enemy



LOL

Nutcase, how on Earth would I be donating $25 to my "enemy?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes.



The fuck you have.

You're not ALLOWED to see the film, your Reich forbids it.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Nutcase, how on Earth would I be donating $25 to my "enemy?"


Thats what it costs to see the film


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet seems to be getting out anyway.
> 
> The nature of censorship is that it drives innovation to get the message out.
> 
> The Reich threw D'Souza in prison last time he produced information embarrassing to them. They'll probably kill him this time.



You're lying again, Fruitcake.  D’Souza was convicted of violating campaign finance laws and never went to prison.

You're having a pretty shifty morning. You can't get anything right.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The fuck you have.
> 
> You're not ALLOWED to see the film, your Reich forbids it.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats what it costs to see the film



It's online. Didn't cost me a penny. As always, you prove you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.

Did you see it?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's online. Didn't cost me a penny. As always, you prove you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


Sneaking into theater without paying is against the law

Just admit you were caught in a lie and move on

Better luck next time


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Sneaking into theater without paying is against the law
> 
> Just admit you were caught in a lie and move on
> 
> Better luck next time



LOLOL 

Online is not in a theater,  ya flamin' idiot.

The liar is you.

Did you see it? You seem embarrassed to answer.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Online is not in a theater,  ya flamin' idiot.
> 
> ...


You have not seen it at all

So you dont know what you are talking about

And no, I havent seen it


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You have not seen it at all
> 
> So you dont know what you are talking about
> 
> And no, I havent seen it



You're truly demented. It's online, moron, and yes I watched it. Don't you ever tire of making a fool of yourself??


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You little minions are in a blind terror of this movie. 29 pages and counting of you of the Reich melting down over the exposure of your fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it give you some kind of pleasure to imagine people freaking out and being terrified? Does it make you feel superior or fill some kind of sick need to see others in pain? Whats up with that??

You know in really normal people who haven't dranken the Koolaid laugh at people who think this movie is proving something, right? Actually most people have never heard of this flick and never will care enough to pay any attention to it. Those that do are laughing as the producers of this flick cash their checks for millions...  as the puppets happily pay for their conspiracy garbage. You are watching a soap opera dude. My Pillow guy did the same thing  last year. Theres a reason why the fish oil salesmen sellouts are the big dog features in this movie... wake up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, sure.  The rubes are plentiful!  Tithe!  Tithe!


And you TDSers are still pissing your pampers


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're truly demented. It's online, moron, and yes I watched it. Don't you ever tire of making a fool of yourself??
> 
> View attachment 643211


Post the link to that screenshot

because its not free and you have not seen it


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And you TDSers are still pissing your pampers


Over what, Trumpster?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Post your link to that screenshot
> 
> because its not free and you have not seen it



Moron,  look at the image. It shows I paused it at the end to take that screenshot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats what it costs to see the film



Fawn isn't the brightest black hole in the universe....


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron,  look at the image. It shows I paused it at the end to take that screenshot.


Post the link


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Post the link



Nope, that site has a huge library of movies to stream, including new releases. I don't do favors for rightards. That you _think_ no one's already uploaded that movie to stream reveals how stupid you are. That you're unable to comprehend I watched it as evidenced by the marker in the screenshot I posted, which shows i paused it near the end, reveals you're doubling down on stupid.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, that site has a huge library of movies to stream, including new releases. I don't do favors for rightards. That you _think_ no one's already uploaded that movie to stream reveals how stupid you are. That you're unable to comprehend I watched it as evidenced by the marker in the screenshot I posted, which shows i paused it near the end, reveals you're doubling down on stupid.


Yeah, sure

Post a link you lying asshole


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Yeah, sure
> 
> Post a link you lying asshole



LOL

Fuck off, retard. I already proved I watched it with that screenshot. Now I'm laughing my ass off at you for being too stupid to find yourself online for free.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, Fruitcake.  D’Souza was convicted of violating campaign finance laws and never went to prison.
> 
> You're having a pretty shifty morning. You can't get anything right.



What the trumped up bullshit was is irrelevant. He exposed your Reich, so you threw him in prison.

The bullshit charge was purely political - when Rosie O'Donnell did the same, no harm, no foul. Not only was she not sent to prison, she wasn't arrested or charged. One nation, two VERY different laws.

{
Liberal comedian Rosie O'Donnell is being accused of exceeding the legal limit for campaign donations, according to a weekend report from the New York Post.

The report claims that the Trump critic used fake names and addresses in the five donations that exceeded the limit of $2,700 per candidate.

Conservative filmmaker Dinesh D'Souza, who was convicted of making an illegal campaign contribution in 2014, posed the question on Fox & Friends Monday morning on whether or not O'Donnell would face charges for her alleged crimes.}









						Dinesh D'Souza got a felony conviction for illegal campaign donations; will Rosie O'Donnell get same treatment?
					

Liberal comedian Rosie O'Donnell is being accused of exceeding the legal limit with campaign donations, according to a weekend report from the New York Post.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


>


 Remember the motto you live by, "ignorance is power, knowledge is sedition against the Reich."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's online. Didn't cost me a penny. As always, you prove you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Did you see it?



So you committed a felony by bootlegging it?

No surprise, you are a Nazi psychopath.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Fuck off, retard. I already proved I watched it with that screenshot. Now I'm laughing my ass off at you for being too stupid to find yourself online for free.


You have been busted as a liar

Caught red handed


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What the trumped up bullshit was is irrelevant. He exposed your Reich, so you threw him in prison.
> 
> The bullshit charge was purely political - when Rosie O'Donnell did the same, no harm, no foul. Not only was she not sent to prison, she wasn't arrested or charged. One nation, two VERY different laws.
> 
> ...



You're still lying, Fruitcake. He was never sent to prison.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you committed a felony by bootlegging it?
> 
> No surprise, you are a Nazi psychopath.



I bootlegged nothing, Fruitcake. It's available online.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You have been busted as a liar
> 
> Caught red handed



LOLOL 

I'm not a liar just because you're too stupid to either know it's already online or where to find it.

Watch this...

Pick any time between 0:00:00 and 1:28:00 and I'll fast forward to that time in the movie and post another scrrenshot...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Does it give you some kind of pleasure to imagine people freaking out and being terrified? Does it make you feel superior or fill some kind of sick need to see others in pain? Whats up with that??
> 
> You know in really normal people who haven't dranken the Koolaid laugh at people who think this movie is proving something, right? Actually most people have never heard of this flick and never will care enough to pay any attention to it. Those that do are laughing as the producers of this flick cash their checks for millions...  as the puppets happily pay for their conspiracy garbage. You are watching a soap opera dude. My Pillow guy did the same thing  last year. Theres a reason why the fish oil salesmen sellouts are the big dog features in this movie... wake up



Honestly, you Nazis fill me with disgust. 

If you didn't care about this film, you wouldn't be here melting down. 

No one can overturn the 2020 election. But you can be exposed, the fact of the fraud involved in rigging the election is being shown to the public. The Reich narrative of "there is no proof" is collapsing.

Xi's man will remain in the White House serving the CCP.  Still, after 2020 the Reich believed that free and fair elections were a thing of the past, that the nation would be California, with third world rigged elections.

As ballot box stuffing is exposed as it is in this film, eyes may turn to the banana republic of California and the North Korea level elections.  Collecting names of people in nursing homes and voting in their names is a favorite of the corruptocrats. Maybe people will see that a democrat dropping 50 ballots in a box is the opposite of free elections. 

One thing is certain, the corruption of California has been shut down by a dozen states with voter integrity laws.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I'm not a liar just because you're too stupid to either know it's already online or where to find it.
> 
> ...


You have been caught lying and thats all there is to it


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Watch the movie then tell me what is wrong with the evidence instead of your usual posture of foot in mouth disease.  Tell me how hundreds of people paid with vast sums of dirty money tracked with their own cellphone data caught on live video stuffing handfuls of illegal ballots in dropbox after dropbox all around town in the middle of the night is not in violation of state laws and how you are good with that.  You were probably one of them.


For some reason I used to think you were an intelligent opposition but I must of had you confused with somebody else as it is very apparent that you are as lost in the narrative with the rest of the drones.   I went through the same BS with My Pillows blockbuster documentary. Tards like Lastamender seem to  have a new blockbuster smoking gun every few weeks and they all come up empty just like this "documentary". I remember hearing the arguments with the MyPillow doc and then sitting down for 2 hours and watching it. He had all these stats on spreadsheets backing up his arguments but he had zero sources or reference data. Anybody could sit down and create the data that he was presenting. And when pressed on validating the data his entire argument failed.

The same thing is happening here. They made a fancy movie set and war room... I've worked in tech for most my life. That BS tech center was something out of 24 or some CIA feature film with BS programs running BS graphics making it look like they have access to some world wide database and tracking system. And here you are feeding right into it.

*Take a step back and really look at this. A guy who Trump pardoned from a federal felony makes a film, hires two partisan sellouts Seabass and Elder who peddle fish oil on TV while awkwardly sandwiched between a father son duo... and they uncover all this unbelievable evidence collected by a guy who falsely claimed to have evidence there were 3 million fake votes in 2016, another bogus claim Trump made up to cover for losing the popular vote to Hillary. It really doesn't get any more retarded and transparent as this.  Instead of releasing all the evidence to the public and taking it to court, they release as pay  for play and are making millions off it.  Wake the hell up dude, you are embarrassing yourself. *


Fact check after fact check breaks down the claims in this video and then digs into them to see if they are validated and they all fall short... Shocking:








						Fact-checking “2000 Mules,” the movie alleging ballot fraud
					

A film debuting in over 270 theaters across the United States this week uses a flawed analysis of cellphone location data and ballot drop box surveillance footage to cast doubt on the results of th…




					www.denverpost.com
				





Ive also dug into the points they make and can't find a shred of evidence backing them up. Have you even tried that? Didn't think so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're still lying, Fruitcake. He was never sent to prison.






{In addition to the probationary term *with confinement to a community center,* Judge Berman sentenced D’SOUZA, 53, of San Diego, California, to a mandatory eight-hour day of community service every week of his five-year term of probation, weekly counseling sessions, and ordered him to pay a $30,000 fine, as well as a $100 special assessment.}








						Dinesh D'Souza got a felony conviction for illegal campaign donations; will Rosie O'Donnell get same treatment?
					

Liberal comedian Rosie O'Donnell is being accused of exceeding the legal limit with campaign donations, according to a weekend report from the New York Post.




					www.foxnews.com
				




The next time you tell the truth about anything will be the first time.

Of course what the Reich went after D'Souza for is something your Oligarchs do openly.

D'Souza was persecuted over a $10,000 donation.

{A former federal election official on Thursday called the $400 million-plus that Mark Zuckerberg spent to help finance local elections a “carefully orchestrated attempt” to influence the 2020 vote — and recommended that all states ban private funding of election offices.}










						Zuckerberg’s election spending was ‘carefully orchestrated’ to influence 2020 vote: ex-FEC member
					

A former federal election official called the $400 million-plus that Mark Zuckerberg spent a “carefully orchestrated attempt” to influence the 2020 vote.




					nypost.com
				






$400 million is ignored, because Heil Soros.


One Nation, two VERY different standards of law.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> I bootlegged nothing, Fruitcake. It's available online.



It's available to RENT online, you lying retard.

IF you watched without paying (you didn't) you had to bootleg it.

Are you a felon, or just a liar?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Honestly, you Nazis fill me with disgust.
> 
> If you didn't care about this film, you wouldn't be here melting down.
> 
> ...


You confuse mocking with melting down, but whatever helps you sleep at night. Live in a fantasyland where you need to pretend like everybody is freaking out and losing their minds while you and your superior mind sit on top the hill and laugh. #Retard

As for this film the fact that you are on board and buying into the BS shows how completely gullible you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You confuse mocking with melting down, but whatever helps you sleep at night. Live in a fantasyland where you need to pretend like everybody is freaking out and losing their minds while you and your superior mind sit on top the hill and laugh. #Retard
> 
> As for this film the fact that you are on board and buying into the BS shows how completely gullible you are.



What would you mock? You haven't seen the film? Your Reich prohibits you from unauthorized knowledge. "Ignorance is the strength of the democrat party."


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> For some reason I used to think you were an intelligent opposition but I must of had you confused with somebody else as it is very apparent that you are as lost in the narrative with the rest of the drones.   I went through the same BS with My Pillows blockbuster documentary. Tards like Lastamender seem to  have a new blockbuster smoking gun every few weeks and they all come up empty just like this "documentary". I remember hearing the arguments with the MyPillow doc and then sitting down for 2 hours and watching it. He had all these stats on spreadsheets backing up his arguments but he had zero sources or reference data. Anybody could sit down and create the data that he was presenting. And when pressed on validating the data his entire argument failed.
> 
> The same thing is happening here. They made a fancy movie set and war room... I've worked in tech for most my life. That BS tech center was something out of 24 or some CIA feature film with BS programs running BS graphics making it look like they have access to some world wide database and tracking system. And here you are feeding right into it.
> 
> ...


That article has been debunked. The fact checkers offer not one fact. They have suppositions at best that the evidence shoots down completely. The election was stolen with a massive organized conspiracy. The truth has come out.

If the movie got media recognition people might think differently but the media knows it is fact and that it cannot be debunked. Therefore censorship is being used to deceive the American public. It has caught up to you traitors. Deal with it but you will never change the evidence or the facts.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You have been caught lying and thats all there is to it



LOL

You're deranged, con. 

In reality, I proved I watched it by posting a screenshot of the movie being played on my phone. I'll do it again....

Here I am getting a spinner as the movie buffers as I start it...






... and since you don't want to post a time, I will go with the current time of 50 minutes past the hour...





Are ya feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> {In addition to the probationary term *with confinement to a community center,* Judge Berman sentenced D’SOUZA, 53, of San Diego, California, to a mandatory eight-hour day of community service every week of his five-year term of probation, weekly counseling sessions, and ordered him to pay a $30,000 fine, as well as a $100 special assessment.}
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbfuck, a "community center" is not prison.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's available to RENT online, you lying retard.
> 
> IF you watched without paying (you didn't) you had to bootleg it.
> 
> Are you a felon, or just a liar?



It's also available for free, Fruitcake.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That article has been debunked. The fact checkers offer not one fact. They have suppositions at best that the evidence shoots down completely. The election was stolen with a massive organized conspiracy. The truth has come out.
> 
> If the movie got media recognition people might think differently but the media knows it is fact and that it cannot be debunked. Therefore censorship is being used to deceive the American public. It has caught up to you traitors. Deal with it but you will never change the evidence or the facts.



Watch this....

Prove the ballots from the movie were votes for Biden...


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Watch this....
> 
> Prove the ballots from the movie were votes for Biden...


Coming from left wing non profits who else would they be for? Watch this ! You realize you just admitted it happened? Thanks.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Coming from left wing non profits who else would they be for? Watch this ! You realize you just admitted it happened? Thanks.



LOLOL 

They could have been for Trump too, ya moron. So how many were for Biden and how many were for Trump?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> They could have been for Trump too, ya moron. So how many were for Biden and how many were for Trump?


From Left wing non profits whose addresses are going to released? I do not think so, and you have just doubled down on saying the ballot stuffing did happen.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That article has been debunked. The fact checkers offer not one fact. They have suppositions at best that the evidence shoots down completely. The election was stolen with a massive organized conspiracy. The truth has come out.
> 
> If the movie got media recognition people might think differently but the media knows it is fact and that it cannot be debunked. Therefore censorship is being used to deceive the American public. It has caught up to you traitors. Deal with it but you will never change the evidence or the facts.


I dug into their suppositions and the points they made about the video. I also looked into the points being made by the video... Nothing verified or provable. Thats why this  is a pay for play piece and not evidence being used in court.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> From Left wing non profits whose addresses are going to released? I do not think so, and you have just doubled down on saying the ballot stuffing did happen.



No moron, I'm saying even if it did happen, you have no idea who the votes were for.

You already proved that when you guessed who they were for.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 643259


Yup, Fox, Newsmax and the far Right media outlets won't touch this load of crap because they can't verify the claims being made in it. Get a clue

When Tucker won't touch something you know its really bad


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I dug into their suppositions and the points they made about the video. I also looked into the points being made by the video... Nothing verified or provable. Thats why this  is a pay for play piece and not evidence being used in court.


Sorry it is very provable. How many times do you have to be told our law enforcement uses the same technology? When are you going to acknowledge that?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What would you mock? You haven't seen the film? Your Reich prohibits you from unauthorized knowledge. "Ignorance is the strength of the democrat party."


Have you seen the film? Did you pay money to watch it?


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Meditate
> 
> 
> Some did… did you think they sounded sane or foolish? Because that’s exactly how the 2020 stolen election crew sounds right now.


Mediate.....you couldn't find anything less biased than Mediate?

Must be nothing there to see then, yet when brought up, the left go full wiggout mode. They do everything they can in the courts and media to downplay and eliminate the issue.
Why? If they quit wigging, it will go away and die. They can't do that because they all were involved.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry it is very provable. How many times do you have to be told our law enforcement uses the same technology? When are you going to acknowledge that?


Yet Law enforcement hasn't done squat. You realize that don't you? Thats because they use verified evidence and not partisan claims made in a "for profit" documentary


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> No moron, I'm saying even if it did happen, you have no idea who the votes were for.
> 
> You already proved that when you guessed who they were for.


One more time, proven wrong loser, why would ballots for Trump come from left wing non-profits? What you are saying makes 0 sense. you are desperate now that fraud has been proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Mediate.....you couldn't find anything less biased than Mediate?
> 
> Must be nothing there to see then, yet when brought up, the left go full wiggout mode. They do everything they can in the courts and media to downplay and eliminate the issue.
> Why? If they quit wigging, it will go away and die. They can't do that because they all were involved.


This thread was started because Newsmax wouldn't touch this film. Are they the "Left"  Tucker too?

Get a clue


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, Fox, Newsmax and the far Right media outlets won't touch this load of crap because they can't verify the claims being made in it. Get a clue
> 
> When Tucker won't touch something you know its really bad


No, Tucker wants a job and his family safe. These people kill who gets in their way.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Have you seen the film? Did you pay money to watch it?


And that has what to do with the facts it reveals and proves?


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It always comes back to that with you guys. Once again, there’s a report outlining what happened with that.
> 
> There’s nothing to defend the other dude’s ridiculous claim that someone lives in Iran.


You clowns are always off and running pointing the 'Conspiracy Theory' finger at the right, when you have a room full of your own. But we don't bring that up.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're deranged, con.
> 
> ...


Post the link

Without it I call you a liar


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, just read up on it.  I do not need to watch an x-rated movie to know there will be nudity and fucking in it


You remind me of all the religious heads protesting the Exorcist or Harry Potter movies while never having seen them.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet Law enforcement hasn't done squat. You realize that don't you? Thats because they use verified evidence and not partisan claims made in a "for profit" documentary


They arrested people who were at the Capitol days after it happened using phone pings to prove they were there. The inaction from law enforcement only proves it happened. You are fucked anyway you look at it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No, Tucker wants a job and his family safe. These people kill who gets in their way.


Nope, that BS does not make any sense. Tucker’s popularity thrives off of controversy and going against the main Stream narrative . For you to claim that he’s scared to report on something that’s true is laughable.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And that has what to do with the facts it reveals and proves?


Thank you!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They arrested people who were at the Capitol days after it happened using phone pings to prove they were there. The inaction from law enforcement only proves it happened. You are fucked anyway you look at it.


The in action from law enforcement proves exactly the opposite of what you’re saying.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry it is very provable. How many times do you have to be told our law enforcement uses the same technology? When are you going to acknowledge that?



It's not provable, FruitLoops. You can't prove who the votes were for.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> This thread was started because Newsmax wouldn't touch this film. Are they the "Left"  Tucker too?
> 
> Get a clue


Big Corporate has made the election fraud item a liability for many other corporations through advertising, funding, etc, threats.

The 'N' word in corporate circles....

Hot potato issue from the people who were instrumental in giving the only mentally incapacitated candidate, who ran a campaign from his basement, was totally shielded from any questioning during his campaign, except pre-cleared questions from pre-picked 'journalists', and recorded the biggest vote total in history, more than Obama.

Get a clue yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Big Corporate has made the election fraud item a liability for many other corporations through advertising, funding, etc, threats.
> 
> The 'N' word in corporate circles....
> 
> ...


The narrative is a liability because so many lies have been spread about it. That’s quite literally why it’s a liability. But you go ahead and stick up for it by calling other people crazy.The narrative is a liability because so many lies have been spread about it. That’s quite literally why it’s a liability. But you go ahead and stick up for it by calling other people crazy.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're deranged, con.
> 
> ...


Post the link


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet Law enforcement hasn't done squat. You realize that don't you? Thats because they use verified evidence and not partisan claims made in a "for profit" documentary


They will always have an excuse.

The one I'm getting the most is, "we've been locked out of the justice system".

All you can do is shake your head.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The narrative is a liability because so many lies have been spread about it. That’s quite literally why it’s a liability. But you go ahead and stick up for it by calling other people crazy.The narrative is a liability because so many lies have been spread about it. That’s quite literally why it’s a liability. But you go ahead and stick up for it by calling other people crazy.


Where did I say anyone was crazy?

Like I said, Big Corporate was totally involved in 'The Conspiracy' along with media and others. It's not too hard to see.

You think Big Corporate and all the others involved in 'The Conspiracy' have skin in the game?

You don't think they would do everything possible to foster the lie that any possibility and inkling of any investigations into the election would be made into a big lie to protect themselves?

If it is a big lie, investigations would show that, yet they attempt to stop them in their tracks......'Because it's a lie'.........  



> ‘If a lie is only printed often enough, it becomes a quasi-truth, and if such a truth is repeated often enough, it becomes an article of belief, a dogma, and men will die for it.’


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You clowns are always off and running pointing the 'Conspiracy Theory' finger at the right, when you have a room full of your own. But we don't bring that up.


Because you guys constantly bring up retarded conspiracy theories.

- The covid vaccine kills you.
- Michelle Obama is a man.
- Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
- "Pizza" is Democrat code for sex with children.
- Sandy Hook was fake.
- Joe Biden has dementia.
- David Hogg is a crisis actor.
- The 2020 election was stolen.
- Jewish space lasers started the wildfires.
- Covid is no worse than the flu.
- Joe Biden is a pedophile.
- Jan 6 was planned by the FBI
- Ray Epps was working for the CIA
- Voting software was run by Hugo Chavez
- Joe Biden isn’t actually alive
- Dead people vote for Democrats


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's also available for free, Fruitcake.



Illegally.

So you're a felon?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Watch this....
> 
> Prove the ballots from the movie were votes for Biden...




Who cares?

The 2020 election was not valid. Rife with ballot box stuffing on a massive scale.

We can never again allow you Nazis to corrupt our democracy like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> They could have been for Trump too, ya moron. So how many were for Biden and how many were for Trump?



Unlikely, but irrelevant. 2020 was a corrupt process. The Nazi party destroyed the integrity of the American electoral system, undermining democracy.

Regardless of who the votes were for, that level of election fraud must NEVER be allowed to happen in this nation again.

The American people have no faith in our elections, nor should they. 

Restore democracy, restore election integrity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Have you seen the film? Did you pay money to watch it?



Yes, and yes.

Use Discount code SalemNOW and it's only $14.99

Y'all melting down in this thread convinced me to pop out the $15

My critique is that this is 30 minutes worth of information in a 90 minute presentation. There is a lot of redundant presentation. However, the evidence presented is irrefutable. All you of the fascist left can do is fling shit and have hack sites like Politifraud lie about it.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because you guys constantly bring up retarded conspiracy theories.
> 
> - The covid vaccine kills you.
> - Michelle Obama is a man.
> ...




Best comeback you can muster? LOL

Covid vax has killed many.
Obama Kenya was promoted by non other than the Hillary Clinton campaign.
Biden does have dementia.
David Hogg used dead schoolmates to make money.
2020 was stolen, is the why behind the Big Corporate Lie.
Joe Biden has many many pictures available of him fondling little girls. Even his wacko female carbon copy of Hunter, his daughter, claims he took showers with her.
Actually covid being no worse than the flu was Anthony Fauci.
FBI had CI's in the crowds at J6......we take the house, more will come of that.
Ray Epps was videoed inciting people to riot.....got a free pass from Big Nance. More to come of that.
Certified dead people have, in fact cast ballots for democrats. No wonder their party is DOA.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Best comeback you can muster? LOL
> 
> Covid vax has killed many.
> Obama Kenya was promoted by non other than the Hillary Clinton campaign.
> ...


Thanks for proving my point. You guys are conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thanks for proving my point. You guys are conspiracy theorists.


Anything I addressed has been proven.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because you guys constantly bring up retarded conspiracy theories.
> 
> - The covid vaccine kills you.











						Post-vaccination COVID-19 deaths: a review of available evidence and recommendations for the global population
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) vaccines undergo rigorous testing in clinical trials to meet high safety standards before rollout to the general population. While over 200 million vaccines are administered in more than 50 countries, coincidental adverse ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				






XponentialChaos said:


> - Michelle Obama is a man.


Probably not



XponentialChaos said:


> - Barack Obama was born in Kenya.



Obama shouldn't have lied and said he was.







XponentialChaos said:


> - "Pizza" is Democrat code for sex with children.



Yeah, the claims that there was some secret island for pedophiles with a private jet...

You know fucktard, it's better to call things "conspiracy" before they are proven....



XponentialChaos said:


> - Sandy Hook was fake.


No one ever said that



XponentialChaos said:


> - Joe Biden has dementia.


And water is wet



XponentialChaos said:


> - David Hogg is a crisis actor.


No one ever said that


XponentialChaos said:


> - The 2020 election was stolen.


And water is wet




XponentialChaos said:


> - Jewish space lasers started the wildfires.


No one ever claimed that


XponentialChaos said:


> - Covid is no worse than the flu.


{
Covid is now less deadly than the flu in England thanks to Omicron's milder nature and sky-high immunity rates, MailOnline analysis suggests.

Government figures indicate the virus had a mortality rate of around 0.2 per cent before the ultra-transmissible strain erupted onto the scene. But this has since plunged seven-fold to as little as 0.03 per cent, meaning it kills effectively just one in every 3,300 people who get infected.

For comparison, seasonal influenza's infection-fatality rate (IFR) sits between 0.01 and 0.05 per cent, suggesting that the two viruses now pose a similar threat.}









						Covid is now LESS deadly than the flu, scientists say
					

It is certainly possible that Covid is now less deadly than flu, infectious diseases expert Professor Paul Hunter said today, although he warned another variant could still change this.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





XponentialChaos said:


> - Joe Biden is a pedophile.



How could anyone think that?






XponentialChaos said:


> - Jan 6 was planned by the FBI



Planned? They definitely instigated violence



XponentialChaos said:


> - Ray Epps was working for the CIA


No one ever said that


XponentialChaos said:


> - Voting software was run by Hugo Chavez


No one ever said that


XponentialChaos said:


> - Joe Biden isn’t actually alive


No one ever said that


XponentialChaos said:


> - Dead people vote for Democrats


And water is wet.

So, you're a liar and a scumbag.

Of your list, you flat out lied about 7 items that no one ever claimed. 8 are proven fact, I'll give you the Michelle Obama one as a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Anything I addressed has been proven.


No, not even close.  Very few deaths can be confirmed as to being caused by the vaccine.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No, not even close.  Very few deaths can be confirmed as to being caused by the vaccine.


It has and is happening.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Post-vaccination COVID-19 deaths: a review of available evidence and recommendations for the global population
> 
> 
> Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) vaccines undergo rigorous testing in clinical trials to meet high safety standards before rollout to the general population. While over 200 million vaccines are administered in more than 50 countries, coincidental adverse ...
> ...



You should probably read your own citations before posting them. 




> After careful review of the reports, there is no enough evidence that the COVID-19 vaccine contributed to those fatalities [16]. Clinical information such as death certificates, autopsy, and medical records establish no causal link to the COVID-19 vaccines according to the CDC. The death of a person following vaccination does not necessarily mean, the vaccine caused health problems and could be coincidental.





> Research done by the Paul Ehrlich Institute (the body in charge of vaccines in Germany) stated that patients died of their underlying diseases in a coincidental time with vaccination. This came after 10 COVID-19 vaccination deaths were recorded in the country [17]. Early studies conducted by the Norwegian Medicine Agency on reports of 33 deaths in a nursing home following vaccination of residents’ revealed death occurred close to these terminally ill patients at the time of vaccination [17]. It does not imply a causal relation to the vaccine [17].


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No, not even close.  Very few deaths can be confirmed as to being caused by the vaccine.


Well that's not true.

Not even close to true.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> It has and is happening.


No significant number of deaths has been shown to be caused by the vaccines.

Your own citation makes that apparent.

After careful review of the reports, there is no enough evidence that the COVID-19 vaccine contributed to those fatalities [16]. Clinical information such as death certificates, autopsy, and medical records establish no causal link to the COVID-19 vaccines according to the CDC. *The death of a person following vaccination does not necessarily mean, the vaccine caused health problems* and could be coincidental. Research done by the Paul Ehrlich Institute (the body in charge of vaccines in Germany)* stated that patients died of their underlying diseases in a coincidental time with vaccination. *

This came after 10 COVID-19 vaccination deaths were recorded in the country [17]. Early studies conducted by the Norwegian Medicine Agency on reports of 33 deaths in a nursing home following vaccination of residents’ revealed *death occurred close to these terminally ill patients at the time of vaccination [17]. It does not imply a causal relation to the vaccine [17].*

Proximity does not equal causality.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well that's not true.
> 
> Not even close to true.
> 
> View attachment 643319


Anyone can file a VAERS report, they don't confirm anything until each case has been reviewed.

Read right below the table, what does that say?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Nope, that BS does not make any sense. Tucker’s popularity thrives off of controversy and going against the main Stream narrative . For you to claim that he’s scared to report on something that’s true is laughable.


Like intimidation is not a tool of the Left? You are just denying more reality as they are doing the same to the SCOTUS. Also you bragged about Dominions lawsuits to intimidate people questioning their machines. You are laughable.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like intimidation is not a tool of the Left? You are just denying more reality as they are doing the same to the SCOTUS. Also you bragged about Dominions lawsuits to intimidate people questioning their machines. You are laughable.


He's an unwitting co-conspirator to Big Corporate's Big Lie.


----------



## Delldude (May 11, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No significant number of deaths has been shown to be caused by the vaccines.
> 
> Your own citation makes that apparent.
> 
> ...


How's Rona?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> He's an unwitting co-conspirator to Big Corporate's Big Lie.


I will give you the unwitting as long as you add traitor to it.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thanks for proving my point. You guys are conspiracy theorists.


I swear, I'll never understand why they just line up to prove and illustrate points that are made about them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Over what, Trumpster?


Allowing president Trump to live rent free in your mind. I've never seen as much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I swear, I'll never understand why they just line up to prove and illustrate points that are made about them.


You are a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are a conspiracy theorist.


Mac1958  I wasn't joking you believing what I said as funny shows you mental state.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mac1958  I wasn't joking you believing what I said as funny shows you mental state.


Okie dokie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Okie dokie.


Conspiracy theorist


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> This thread was started because Newsmax wouldn't touch this film. Are they the "Left"  Tucker too?
> 
> Get a clue


Their own freaking propaganda "news" networks won't go near this thing, and they _*still*_ don't get it.  It must be a conspiracy.  They're victims.  Again.

How long is it going to take for this madness to work its way through our society?  If ever?  And how much damage will be done in the process?


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mac1958  I wasn't joking you believing what I said as funny shows you mental state.


You pay the $30.00 to the con-artist yet?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You pay the $30.00 to the con-artist yet?


Another conspiracy theorist nut job


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Their own freaking propaganda "news" networks won't go near this thing, and they _*still*_ don't get it.  It must be a conspiracy.  They're victims.  Again.
> 
> How long is it going to take for this madness to work its way through our society?  If ever?  And how much damage will be done in the process?


You conspiracy theorists have your own propaganda news media. It's controlled by the communist democrat party.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Anything I addressed has been proven.


Your tinfoil hat nonsense isn’t my problem.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I swear, I'll never understand why they just line up to prove and illustrate points that are made about them.


Yup.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your tinfoil hat nonsense isn’t my problem.


So what size tin foil hat do you wear conspiracy theorist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yup.


Conspiracy theorist alive


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Post-vaccination COVID-19 deaths: a review of available evidence and recommendations for the global population
> 
> 
> Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) vaccines undergo rigorous testing in clinical trials to meet high safety standards before rollout to the general population. While over 200 million vaccines are administered in more than 50 countries, coincidental adverse ...
> ...


Aaaaaand we have another conspiracy theorist.

Thanks for proving my point for me.


----------



## mamooth (May 11, 2022)

Sometimes I wish that I didn't have any scruples. Trump cult imbeciles are just so easy to fleece.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So what size tin foil hat do you wear conspiracy theorist?


Neat. Back in reality, I just listed off several conspiracy theories that you guys actually believe in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Aaaaaand we have another conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point for me.


Ironic


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Neat. Back in reality, I just listed off several conspiracy theories that you guys actually believe in.


First thing you need to do to get back to reality is admit you're a conspiracy theorist and remove your tin foil hat.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> First thing you need to do to get back to reality is admit you're a conspiracy theorist and remove your tin foil hat.


No thanks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> No thanks.


Well if that's the case continue on with your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You fucking retard, it would be the DOIJ, not homeland.


Wrong, as usual.

Your orange lard and master turned the investigation into 2020 election fraud over the the DHS.

Of course, they found not one shred of evidence, so they probably will laugh at you and refer you to the FBI:









						Election Crimes and Security | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

Fair elections are the foundation of our democracy, and the FBI is committed to protecting the rights of all Americans to vote. If you suspect a federal election crime, contact the FBI.




					www.fbi.gov
				




Then, after they hang up on you, they will probablykeep laughing at you. You will probably be the butt of jokes in the field office for a few days, until they grow bored of mocking you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well if that's the case continue on with your conspiracy theories.


K.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> K.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> View attachment 643363


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


>


As I always say if the tin foil fits you might as well wear it


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> As I always say if the tin foil fits you might as well wear it


Neat. Good luck with that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Neat. Good luck with that.


Fits you well


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fits you well


Oh yea?  Wow. That’s so interesting.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One more time, proven wrong loser, why would ballots for Trump come from left wing non-profits? What you are saying makes 0 sense. you are desperate now that fraud has been proven.



In typical fashion, you get caught lying yet again. Want to see the proof you're lying? 

At no point in the movie does D'Souza name any organization he claims was involved. He never identifies a single one. So when you claim they're "left wing," you're making that up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Aaaaaand we have another conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point for me.



Aaaaannd you're a fucking liar, flat out.

Now, as for the conspiracy theories of you Nazis...

Lets start with ..









Republicans are blocking the postal service from delivering mail-in ballots
Russian bounties on soldiers
Joe Biden is lucid

AND a 3 hour protest was the overthrow of the government...

Y'all Nazis are some fucked up conspiracy nuts.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Post the link
> 
> Without it I call you a liar



LOL

Who cares what you call me? I proved it with several screenshots of my phone.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aaaaannd you're a fucking liar, flat out.
> 
> Now, as for the conspiracy theories of your Nazis...
> 
> ...


You’re too far-gone to realize it but you’re only confirming exactly what I said about you guys.

It’s ok, your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Sometimes I wish that I didn't have any scruples.



Happy day - you don't - you're a Nazi



mamooth said:


> Trump cult imbeciles are just so easy to fleece.



Right - if you could steal from any person, close family, neighbor, accident victim, you would.

You're definitely the type who creeps through the halls of cancer wards looking for purses or wallets left unattended.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Happy day - you don't - you're a Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That certainly is a LOT of crybabying!

I suppose, when you have no evidence, that's all ya got.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re too far-gone to realize it but you’re only confirming exactly what I said about you guys.
> 
> It’s ok, your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.



LOL;

every one I listed is fact -as we all know.

You Nazis are the conspiracy nuts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL;
> 
> every one I listed is fact -as we all know.
> 
> You Nazis are the conspiracy nuts.


But in the mind of a squealing cultist, "fact" merely means "trump-approved".


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL;
> 
> every one I listed is fact -as we all know.


Again, your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Post the link



Suck it, con, I already proved it.


----------



## whitehall (May 11, 2022)

They are showing a puff piece about Hussein Obama almost every night on cable. "Southside With You" is nothing but propaganda junk. Just about everything on "Newsmax" is junk. That's how Newsmax makes a living. It's not hard to understand, unless you are a left wing political zombie moron, that they cancelled Dinesh because they disagreed with his message.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> In typical fashion, you get caught lying yet again. Want to see the proof you're lying?
> 
> At no point in the movie does D'Souza name any organization he claims was involved. He never identifies a single one. So when you claim they're "left wing," you're making that up.


I am sure they would be glad to show the investigators. Where the fuck are they? Your Big Lie is a dead as your gray matter.

I also told you they would releasing the addresses. They were identified as Left wing non-profits in the film.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Illegally.
> 
> So you're a felon?



LOL

Poor, deranged Fruitcake. Post the law that it's illegal to stream a movie....


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unlikely, but irrelevant. 2020 was a corrupt process. The Nazi party destroyed the integrity of the American electoral system, undermining democracy.
> 
> Regardless of who the votes were for, that level of election fraud must NEVER be allowed to happen in this nation again.
> 
> ...



Moron, if it even happened, without knowing who the ballots were for, claiming it's some "Nazi" party is merely you baying at the moon.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Educate yourselves.

People today are seldom separated from their cell phones and most people know that a cell phone can be “pinged”, to determine the location of the cell phone. You might not realize, however,* that cell service providers not only know where you are, but also where you’ve been.*

The Court reasoned that a person’s privacy interest in CLSI was even greater than the privacy interest that is breached when one’s vehicle is monitored by GPS. *This is because most service providers keep this data for up to five years and it reveals your physical location all the time, not just when you drive your car.*

This is what the government is saying. That evidence can be used to help prove a crime.








						Can Cell Phone Location Data Be Used as Evidence Against Me? | Best Tucson Criminal Defense & DUI Lawyer | Michael Harwin
					

In Carpenter v. U.S, the Supreme Court held that police generally need a search warrant to request this historical Cellular Location Site.



					www.michaelharwinlaw.com


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Who cares what you call me? I proved it with several screenshots of my phone.


You proved nothing except that you cant back up your claims


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2022)

whitehall said:


> They are showing a puff piece about Hussein Obama almost every night on cable. "Southside With You" is nothing but propaganda junk. Just about everything on "Newsmax" is junk. That's how Newsmax makes a living. It's not hard to understand, unless you are a left wing political zombie moron, that they cancelled Dinesh because they disagreed with his message.


Compared to what? An inside look into Trump's daily, 4 hour makeup session? The obamas are interesting people.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well that's not true.
> 
> Not even close to true.



LOLOL

You fucking imbecile ... read your own image...

_*Note: Submitting a report to VARES does not mean that healthcare personnel or the vaccine caused or contributed to the adverse event (possible side effect).*_​


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, if it even happened, without knowing who the ballots were for, claiming it's some "Nazi" party is merely you baying at the moon.


I told you where the ballots came from. Stop lying, you know they were for Biden. Not even a grade A idiot like you should think any different.

Why you are admitting it happened? Because that is what you have done with your argument.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

*Cell Phone Towers:* While not as accurate as GPS data, cell phone towers can provide an approximate location of the device and it has been used in numerous criminal cases, including the 48 Hours case mentioned above.

They have digital evidence of fraud. Case closed.









						Mobile Device Evidence | Forensics Discovery
					

Learn about the four ways to track a phone without location services and other helpful information regarding mobile forensics.




					forensicdiscovery.expert
				




Cell Phone Location Data Isn’t Just Applicable to Criminal Cases​*While cell phone location data is most often used in criminal cases, it can be important evidence in civil cases as well.* Here are a few examples where it could be important:

Employment dispute over wrongful termination where the location of the former employee during working hours could help or hinder their claims.
Economic or environmental disaster where the location data of employees could have an impact (like this case we covered last week).
IP theft case involving former employees where location could reveal meetings they had with a competitor before leaving the company (such as this case we covered back in June).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *Cell Phone Towers:* While not as accurate as GPS data, cell phone towers can provide an approximate location of the device and it has been used in numerous criminal cases, including the 48 Hours case mentioned above.
> 
> They have digital evidence of fraud. Case closed.
> 
> ...


Liar. So embarrassing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. So embarrassing.


Take it up with the source or just prove I am lying. They have digital evidence. Period.
Conclusion​When looking to protect or comprehensively preserve and collect mobile device data (including location data), it’s important to work with an experienced professional who understands the ins and outs of mobile devices. “Location, location, location” isn’t just a concept that applies to real estate property values; *it’s also a concept that applies to evidence in criminal AND civil litigation cases today.*


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conspiracy theorist alive



LOLOL 

Projects a nut who _thinks_ Obama faked his birth certificate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Again, your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.


No that would be you delou


Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Projects a nut who _thinks_ Obama faked his birth certificate.


Yes you are a conspiracy theorist. Five years running.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure they would be glad to show the investigators. Where the fuck are they? Your Big Lie is a dead as your gray matter.
> 
> I also told you they would releasing the addresses. They were identified as Left wing non-profits in the film.



Great, post a link to those "left wing" firms...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You proved nothing except that you cant back up your claims



Suck it, con, I already proved it.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I told you where the ballots came from. Stop lying, you know they were for Biden. Not even a grade A idiot like you should think any different.
> 
> Why you are admitting it happened? Because that is what you have done with your argument.



The movie doesn't identify where they supposedly came from, FruitLoops.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No that would be you delou
> 
> Yes you are a conspiracy theorist. Five years running.



Oh? What conspiracy have I pushed, *Birther*?


----------



## whitehall (May 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Compared to what? An inside look into Trump's daily, 4 hour makeup session? The obamas are interesting people.


Compared to freaking reality. It's a reasonable guess that almost nobody even knows or cares about "Southside With You" and nobody ever saw it and nobody cares. The point is that they cancelled Dinesh's stuff not because they thought it was junk but because they disagreed with the message. Anybody but a political left wing zombie moron can see it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> Use Discount code SalemNOW and it's only $14.99
> 
> ...


Haha, all I can do is shake my head


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Projects a nut who _thinks_ Obama faked his birth certificate.



It is a fact there is digital evidence. You have lost this argument.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The movie doesn't identify where they supposedly came from, FruitLoops.


It sure does. The lady on the team said they were Left wing non profits, many helping with getting the vote out.. They sure did. I watched it. Stop lying, massive organized fraud happened just like incest Joe said. You are a traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, all I can do is shake my head


Because you know fraud has proven and you are the traitor. I would hang my head not shake it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like intimidation is not a tool of the Left? You are just denying more reality as they are doing the same to the SCOTUS. Also you bragged about Dominions lawsuits to intimidate people questioning their machines. You are laughable.


Back to the topic… Tucker reports anti mainstream provocative stuff on a daily basis. He isn’t intimidated like you claim. He isn’t touching this story because it’s a load of crap money making scheme.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> Use Discount code SalemNOW and it's only $14.99
> 
> ...


Did you happen to donate to Bannons build the wall initiative?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a fact there is digital evidence. You have lost this argument.



LOLOLOLOL

Suuuure there is, nut!


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It sure does. The lady on the team said they were Left wing non profits, many helping with getting the vote out.. They sure did. I watched it. Stop lying, massive organized fraud happened just like incest Joe said. You are a traitor.



You're lying, con. All she called them were "non-profits." The words, "left wing non-profits were never uttered during the entire documentary.

Did you even see it?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Back to the topic… Tucker reports anti mainstream provocative stuff on a daily basis. He isn’t intimidated like you claim. He isn’t touching this story because it’s a load of crap money making scheme.


The real topic is fraud. It happened and it has been proven. I do not care what Tucker does or thinks.


----------



## Chillicothe (May 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> _I swear, I'll never understand why they just line up to prove and illustrate points that are made about them._


You know, '*58*, I used to marvel at that myself.
But I learned to accept it.  And then became almost endlessly bemused by 'em.

Eventually, I wrote it off as that old cliché from the 2015 Election run-up.
You know the one about........'_Uninformed'_.  
Yeah, I ain't saying I believe they all are.....but it does explain a significant share.
And they are overrepresented here.
True that?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Mac1958 said:


> _How long is it going to take for this madness to work its way through our society? If ever? And how much damage will be done in the process?_


Ah, merde', '*58.*.....then you go and get all heavyweight.
So my snark won't work for the real world questions you rightfully offer the forum.

And I have no answers. It is a vexation that will take America a bit of time to sand down the edges.
But look, we got through VietNam, 1968, and those warn up assassinations  --Kennedys, King, others ..... that unsettle the coop.  But we got through it in time.
This too will pass.
I am absolutely positive of that.  I think.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


bigrebnc1775 said:


> _I've never sees much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump._



*Mod Note: The above quote has been severely altered by this poster.  Warned. Chillicothe *
bigrebnc1775 

Well, maybe in some narrow quarters. OK.  We get it.
However, I would suggest that not a little of the interest in DTrump is akin to the not-little-interest one sees in those Interstate gawkers lookin' at the motorcycle crashed into the Exit sign.  

It backs traffic up somethin' awful.  And if you work your way along that humpy bumpy traffic line....well, one will eventually see all that teeth & tan splattered on the abutment. That you thought you'd would eventually see.

_THAT _may be the interest you seem to think is "hate".


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Suuuure there is, nut!


There is. Why do you think denying it will change the data? State authorities better start making some arrests or we know it is true. You guys are so fucked.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying, con. All she called them were "non-profits." The words, "left wing non-profits were never uttered during the entire documentary.
> 
> Did you even see it?


Bullshit. And when the addressees come out you will know. I will post them. Start packing for China, traitor.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The real topic is fraud. It happened and it has been proven. I do not care what Tucker does or thinks.


Yes the fraud is in this movie that even the right wing media nuts won’t touch. They want nothing to do with it because it’s an obvious load of horse crap.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is. Why do you think denying it will change the data? State authorities better start making some arrests or we know it is true. You guys are so fucked.



Post it ...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit. And when the addressees come out you will know. I will post them. Start packing for China, traitor.



Seems you didn't even watch it. How sad.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes the fraud is in this movie that even the right wing media nuts won’t touch. They want nothing to do with it because it’s an obvious load of horse crap.


You are not paying attention. That kind of evidence is rock solid. You are a traitor and has a sad.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Post it ...


I can't post that amount of data. Admit it. Massive fraud stole the election. Man up traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Seems you didn't even watch it. How sad.


I paid for it I watched it twice. One time with my son, who works in marketing and knows how precise geotracking and phone pings are. He says they have been caught.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention. That kind of evidence is rock solid. You are a traitor and has a sad.


If the evidence is rock solid then why arent the authorities and courts involved? Why aren’t the right wing media companies touching it? Why is it all hidden under a pay to view umbrella? Face it dude. This thing was made by a group of sell outs to make money. Thanks to suckers like yourself, they are getting rich off of it. Pathetic


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I can't post that amount of data. Admit it. Massive fraud stole the election. Man up traitor.



FruitLoops, we're talking g about Obama's birth certificate.  Can't you pay attention? You said there's digital evidence it's fake.

Post it...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I paid for it I watched it twice. One time with my son, who works in marketing and knows how precise geotracking and phone pings are. He says they have been caught.



That means you're lying when you claim she said they were "left wing" non-profits. I watched it a second time after you said that, listening for anyone in that documentary to say that... they didn't. 

You lie because you're deranged.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If the evidence is rock solid then why arent the authorities and courts involved? Why aren’t the right wing media companies touching it? Why is it all hidden under a pay to view umbrella? Face it dude. This thing was made by a group of sell outs to make money. Thanks to suckers like yourself, they are getting rich off of it. Pathetic


Because they are corrupt and their inaction proves it. This kind of evidence convicts people. 

Right wing media is not right wing. It is controlled opposition and many of them have simply sold out or don't want their family and dog murdered.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> FruitLoops, we're talking g about Obama's birth certificate.  Can't you pay attention? You said there's digital evidence it's fake.
> 
> Post it...


Who cares there is a stolen election. right? You have admitted the ballots were stuffed.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Who cares there is a stolen election. right? You have admitted the ballots were stuffed.



"If it hapoened" is an admission it happened to raving lunatics. 


That aside, you said there's digital evidence Obama's birth certificate is fake. Post it or you're lying again.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> That means you're lying when you claim she said they were "left wing" non-profits. I watched it a second time after you said that, listening for anyone in that documentary to say that... they didn't.
> 
> You lie because you're deranged.


It was said by someone and they have already identified some non- profits where Stacy Abrams is involved. If that is all you have you have not got a thing. Man up traitor. Fraud HAS BEEN PROVEN.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they are corrupt and their inaction proves it. This kind of evidence convicts people.
> 
> Right wing media is not right wing. It is controlled opposition and many of them have simply sold out or don't want their family and dog murdered.


Haha, all the cops and courts are corrupt. And I’m the traitor?!?! Haha ok buddy


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> "If it hapoened" is an admission it happened to raving lunatics.
> 
> 
> That aside, you said there's digital evidence Obama's birth certificate is fake. Post it or you're lying again.


The film shows me and millions other are not lunatics and shows you are a liar along with the media and our own government.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, all the cops and courts are corrupt. And I’m the traitor?!?! Haha ok buddy


The fact is it happened. It is undeniable. You want the country run by criminals I don't.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It was said by someone and they have already identified some non- profits where Stacy Abrams is involved. If that is all you have you have not got a thing. Man up traitor. Fraud HAS BEEN PROVEN.



LOL

You've been claiming fraud has been proven since the election. You're no closer now than you were then. Again, no one in that documentary identified any non-profit was "left wing."

Even you know you’re lying as you changed your position. Earlier you lied and claimed Engelbrecht said they were "left wing." Now you've changed your bullshit to "someone" said it.

You’re still lying to cover your earlier lie as no one said that.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The film shows me and millions other are not lunatics and shows you are a liar along with the media and our own government.



LOL

You're deranged, FruitLoops. You say that's what the film shows you ... but ... you also say the film claims the non-profits are "left-wing" but it doesn't.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fact is it happened. It is undeniable. You want the country run by criminals I don't.


It’s very deniable which is why it’s being denied


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No that would be you delou


Delou?  I don’t know what that’s supposed to mean.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're deranged, FruitLoops. You say that's what the film shows you ... but ... you also say the film claims the non-profits are "left-wing" but it doesn't.











						True The Vote and 2000 Mules Fact Check the "Fact Checkers", Debunk AP Hit Piece
					

The AP published a “hit piece” before the movie even came out, attempting to expose TTV’s “flawed analysis". Except... they're wrong.




					www.truethevote.org


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s very deniable which is why it’s being denied


You cannot deny the data. Our courts don't. Why start now?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You've been claiming fraud has been proven since the election. You're no closer now than you were then. Again, no one in that documentary identified any non-profit was "left wing."
> 
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot deny the data. Our courts don't. Why start now?


What data? Cell phone pings is people driving by ballot boxes. You’ve got to be shitting me. Do you realize how desperate you sound?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What data? Cell phone pings is people driving by ballot boxes. You’ve got to be shitting me. Do you realize how desperate you sound?


Driving and stopping. 4 million minutes of video prove that. Game over, a massive criminal conspiracy stole the election.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> True The Vote and 2000 Mules Fact Check the "Fact Checkers", Debunk AP Hit Piece
> 
> 
> The AP published a “hit piece” before the movie even came out, attempting to expose TTV’s “flawed analysis". Except... they're wrong.
> ...



You're still lying, FruitLoops.  Nothing in there states the non-profits were "left wing."

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What data? Cell phone pings is people driving by ballot boxes. You’ve got to be shitting me. Do you realize how desperate you sound?



Could include Uber drivers, for all they know.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're still lying, FruitLoops.  Nothing in there states the non-profits were "left wing."
> 
> If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.


Again, you stupid SOB, the addressees and names will be published soon. Massive fraud has been proven.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Could include Uber drivers, for all they know.


Yeah the same uber driver driving from box to box and then a non-profit then back to the boxes. Busted, traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

I have only seen one article that failed miserably trying to debunk the film. Where are the rest? There aren't any.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, you stupid SOB, the addressees and names will be published soon. Massive fraud has been proven.



LOL

That's more proof you're lying. If they haven't been published yet, how do you know what they are? They didn't say in the film where you falsely claimed they did say.

As always, you drown in a pool of your own lies.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot deny the data. Our courts don't. Why start now?



Courts only agree geolocating locates cell phones. They don't claim they indicate actions.


----------



## GWV5903 (May 11, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


Have you watched the movie? 

Are you saying that geo tracking is not valid?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yeah the same uber driver driving from box to box and then a non-profit then back to the boxes. Busted, traitor.



LOL

Dumbfuck, neither they, nor you, even possess a modicum of proof that the non-profits doled out ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's more proof you're lying. If they haven't been published yet, how do you know what they are? They didn't say in the film where you falsely claimed they did say.
> 
> As always, you drown in a pool of your own lies.


I have waited this long for proof of fraud. It has been proven. I can wait for the addresses. There is not a doubt in anyone.s mind they are Left wing


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Driving and stopping. 4 million minutes of video prove that. Game over, a massive criminal conspiracy stole the election.


4 million minutes of video proof. Are you Retarded?!. Stop being  a puppet and repeating lines that are spoon fed to you. It’s pathetic


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, neither they, nor you, even possess a modicum of proof that the non-profits doled out ballots.


Yes we do. The phone pings followed them for days. Back and forth. Again, massive fraud stole the election.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> 4 million minutes of video proof. Are you Retarded?!. Stop being  a puppet and repeating lines that are spoon fed to you. It’s pathetic


You are getting upset because you cannot debunk the evidence. No one can.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have waited this long for proof of fraud. It has been proven. I can wait for the addresses. There is not a doubt in anyone.s mind they are Left wing



You lied, FruitLoops. You claimed the NGO's were "left wing." Now you admit you don't know that but that you're waiting (and hoping) for that claim to be made.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You lied, FruitLoops. You claimed the NGO's were "left wing." Now you admit you don't know that but that you're waiting (and hoping) for that claim to be made.


What does that have to do with the evidence that will show they were? Remember some are involved with Abrams. Is she left wing besides being a hippo?

You are grasping at straws. Video evidence is undeniable and technology advancements make the other evidence the same. Traitor.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> 4 million minutes of video proof. Are you Retarded?!. Stop being  a puppet and repeating lines that are spoon fed to you. It’s pathetic



Dumbfuck, there is not 4 million minutes of "proof." 4 million minutes of video equates to 7.6 years which actually just covered several weeks of 24/7 recordings of many locations. There are merely hours, at most, of videos of whom they suspect were mules. In the movie, they gave only about 2 minutes worth.

As always, you're duped because you're a dupe.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes we do. The phone pings followed them for days. Back and forth. Again, massive fraud stole the election.



Dumbfuck, "pings" don't reveal actions. You have no proof those NGO's doled out ballots.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What does that have to do with the evidence that will show they were? Remember some are involved with Abrams. Is she left wing besides being a hippo?
> 
> You are grasping at straws. video evidence is undeniable and technology advancements make the other evidence the same. Traitor.



*"with the evidence that will show they were"*

"will show" proves you're lying, FruitLoops. Try harder if they ever do.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, there is not 4 million minutes of "proof." 4 million minutes of video equates to 7.6 years which actually just covered several weeks of 24/7 recordings of many locations. There are merely hours, at most, of videos of whom they suspect were mules. In the movie, they gave only about 2 minutes worth.
> 
> As always, you're duped because you're a dupe.


I don't give a fuck how long it is. You will not acknowledge the overwhelming evidence. You are a traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> *"with the evidence that will show they were"*
> 
> "will show" proves you're lying, FruitLoops. Try harder if they ever do.


They will, and you know it. How much longer are you going to make a fool out of yourself, although it is the only thing you are good at.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I don't give a fuck how long it is. You will not acknowledge the overwhelming evidence. You are a traitor.



LOL

Cries the idiot who claims to know things he admits haven't been revealed yet.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They will, and you know it. How much longer are you going to make a fool out of yourself, although it is the only thing you are good at.



LOLOLOL

First you claim Engelbrecht said the NGO's were leftwing.

Then you said it was actually someone who said that.

Then you said it was in a link, but it wasn't.

Then you said they know it is but haven't said it is yet.

Now you project I'm the one making a fool of myself here.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Cries the idiot who claims to know things he admits haven't been revealed yet.


You still will not deal with total validity of the evidence, why?


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> First you claim Engelbrecht said the NGO's were leftwing.
> 
> ...


Yes, a fool, since you came to this thread and in many others you visit. Do not sell yourself short, you are a first class troll, idiot, and traitor.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You still will not deal with total validity of the evidence, why?



Because it doesn't exist.

You have zero proof the NGO's supplied ballots.

You have zero proof if there was harvesting, it would have been for Biden which would have overturned the election.

All you have are hypotheses.


----------



## Lastamender (May 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Because it doesn't exist.
> 
> You have zero proof the NGO's supplied ballots.
> 
> ...


How can you say it does not exist?  Digital evidence is evidence. It is still out there. Videos are evidence. You are in a fantasy land.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are getting upset because you cannot debunk the evidence. No one can.


Upset? I’m not upset. You need to snap out of your fantasy land. There is no evidence to debunk.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can you say it does not exist?  Digital evidence is evidence. Videos are evidence. You are in a fantasy land.



You yourself already tacitly confessed it doesn't exist. You said you're waiting for them to announce the NGO's are "left wing."


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Upset? I’m not upset. You need to snap out of your fantasy land. There is no evidence to debunk.


Digital evidence is evidence. An ex cop and SS member says it is and that it is fact. It can be proven. And why don't you accept videos as evidence? You got caught, dumbass.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence. An ex cop and SS member says it is and that it is fact. It can be proven. And why don't you accept videos as evidence? You got caught, dumbass.


Of course digital evidence is evidence but it has to be verified and reflective of the case you’re making. None of this has been presented


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course digital evidence is evidence but it has to be verified and reflective of the case you’re making. None of this has been presented


It has been verified and can be reverified since the records are kept for five years. Can the government change that data? No, they can't. The election was stolen and it has been proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has been verified and can be reverified since the records are kept for five years. Can the government change that data? No, they can't. The election was stolen and it has been proven.


It’s hasn’t been verified or it would be in courts and all over fox and newsmax  and there would be arrests. But no, none of that is happening. So somebody tells you 4 million minutes of video and it’s all verified and you just believe and repeat?! Come on man, grow a brain


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s hasn’t been verified or it would be in courts and all over fox and newsmax  and there would be arrests. But no, none of that is happened. So somebody tells you 4 million minutes is video and it’s all verified and your just believe and repeat?! Come on man, grow a brain


What makes you think the people involved will be arrested in the corrupt states. Those states have seen the evidence. They have done nothing further enhancing their obvious guilt.

And the 4 million minutes in very believable. You are the one without a brain. We are talking five states for extended periods of time. Ever since the first camera went up.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the people involved will be arrested in the corrupt states. Those states have seen the evidence. They have done nothing further enhancing their obvious guilt.
> 
> And the 4 million minutes in very believable. You are the one without a brain. We are talking five states for extended periods of time. Ever since the first camera went up.


Because like a good American I have faith in our system. You as a traitor obviously do not. 

The 4 million BS is a talking point that targets tards like yourself that are looking for any nugget to repeat. 

Wow, 4 million minutes… that’s almost 240million seconds!!! With all that footage they must have everything and be believable!!!!


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Because like a good American I have faith in our system. You as a traitor obviously do not.
> 
> The 4 million BS is a talking point that targets tards like yourself that are looking for any nugget to repeat.
> 
> Wow, 4 million minutes… that’s almost 240million seconds!!! With all that footage they must have everything and be believable!!!!


Like a stupid American, and a piss poor one. The evidence is irrefutable. Your BIG Lie is as dead as your insides.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like a stupid American and a piss poor one. The evidence is irrefutable. Your BIG Lie is as dead as your insides.


The piss poor American is the one that shit talks America and our institutions on a daily business. That’s you dude


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The piss poor American is the one that shit talks America and our institutions on a daily business. That’s you dude


Your side censored all of this, why? Your side is also trying to intimidate the SCOTUS. Your side has weaponized our institutions to their bidding. It is all coming out. You and the scum you support are being seen for what you are.

I have never shit talked America, and I never will. I will talk shit about criminals who are in power.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your side censored all of this, why? Your side is also trying to intimidate the SCOTUS. Your side has weaponized our institutions to their bidding. It is all coming out. You and the scum you support are being seen for what you are.
> 
> I have never shit talked America, and I never will. I will talk shit about criminals who are in power.


The only shit being censored are the unverified lies… eroding the faith in our elections is dangerous and a  step away from anarchy or authoritarianism. It’s certainly anti-Democratic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? What conspiracy have I pushed, *Birther*?


Trump Russian collusion for starters. Or the conspiracy theory that Russia hacked the DNC computer. The Schiff sham conspiracy theory. 5 years worth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> You know, '*58*, I used to marvel at that myself.
> But I learned to accept it.  And then became almost endlessly bemused by 'em.
> 
> Eventually, I wrote it off as that old cliché from the 2015 Election run-up.
> ...


Dumbass you're new here editing someones post will get you banned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Delou?  I don’t know what that’s supposed to mean.


I just changed your name to delou short for delusional


----------



## Mac1958 (May 12, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> You know, '*58*, I used to marvel at that myself.
> But I learned to accept it.  And then became almost endlessly bemused by 'em.
> 
> Eventually, I wrote it off as that old cliché from the 2015 Election run-up.
> ...


I really do try to avoid the hyperbole that I myself condemn in today's political discourse, so this period is truly straining my commitment.  To keep this as brief as I can:

First, I don't think "uninformed" is as appropriate a term as "_mal_-informed".  What is being done to these people is purposeful and specific, and it began the day many decades ago when Limbaugh went national.  This now truly is a separate, closed circuit, fully functional, alternate informational/sociological universe.  This is a danger this country has not seen, and that the world has only seen in sporadic moments.  This is a literal group pathology that is pulling apart a great country right before our eyes.

Second, while the cult-like (again, trying desperately to avoid hyperbole) percentage of this board is obviously very high, it has been my experience in real life that this number is only increasing.  Many of my advisory clients are down the rabbit hole to some degree, and we stray near politics at times, especially when discussing economics and taxes.  And the look in their eyes -- abject fear and rage -- when they allow themselves to cut loose with their bizarre theories really is unnerving and disturbing.  And increasing.

Look, I don't think this is entirely fabricated by their media & political voices.  I have plenty of issues with the Left, some of which prohibit me from going anywhere near the Democratic party.  I have _*agreements*_ with these people, to some degree, on many issues.  A significant problem (to me) is the way the Left continues to feed these voices plenty of material that they can use as a foundation for their amplification, paranoia, rage and fantasy, making this worse and worse by the day.  I see problems on both ends.

Tried to keep that brief, failed somewhat, sorry.


----------



## Chillicothe (May 12, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> _"mal-informed". What is being done to these people is purposeful and specific, and it began the day many decades ago when Limbaugh went national. This now truly is a separate, closed circuit, fully functional, alternate informational/sociological universe._


----------------------------------------------------------------
That is perceptive.
The evidence of that is abundant and frequently displayed on this venue (and others).
Too many times we read  .... repeatedly....  the same mis-statements, the same wrongful 'facts', the same grievance-ridden belief in things that don't exist, or exist only in minor degrees.

I read with interest the observation of your clients that edge into that alternate universe.  I'm long past the 'client'-relationship stuff, but I have neighbors near our farm that fit that description. They will voice that 'Mexicans', 'lefties', the 'university-types' (we are near a Big10 school)...are all a threat in some fashion (despite hundreds of  immigrant...work permit .....Mexicans that work on the many nearby dairy farms). 

Now I like these people, these neighbors, a lot. They are generous with their time, their knowledge, their equipment when needed, and I love their ribald country-sly sense of humor .  I am fortunate to have such neighbors.

But......but, we never ever talk politics ---unless it is the township, road commission, or drain commissioner.  And I think that is because we are all fearful that it would be the third-rail for our mutual goodwill and enjoyment of each other.  We sense...without ever talking about it...that we could not reach agreement about the usefulness of a Don Trump or a Liz Cheney.  Or a Bill Barr or a James Comey.   So we don't bring 'em up.

And so, with that awareness by them and me and neighbors like me...I have hope. Lotsa hope. Such awareness signals to me that their is a recognition that there are more important real-world issues than who sits in the White House, or holds the Speaker's gavel in the House.   

That America is really alright,  and the times, mood, and realities will improve.

(all that while scrambling eggs and brewing coffee this morning)


----------



## Chillicothe (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> _you're new here editing someones post will get you banned._


Good to know.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 12, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> That is perceptive.
> The evidence of that is abundant and frequently displayed on this venue (and others).
> Too many times we read  .... repeatedly....  the same mis-statements, the same wrongful 'facts', the same grievance-ridden belief in things that don't exist, or exist only in minor degrees.
> ...


I very much hope you're right.  To take a stab at a little self-analysis here, I've spent the last six or so years wrestling with the probability that America just isn't what I thought we were, and sometimes my inner wrestling makes me outwardly cranky and impatient here.

And yes, there is _*plenty*_ of good in my clients, those who have fallen down the rabbit hole and look at me with such fear and rage when they talk politics.  They truly are good people, and I like them.  So I try to at least talk them down a bit when they're in front of me or when they call.  They seem to be a little more calm when they leave, but my assumption is that they get to their car, check their phone or turn on talk radio, and are fully unhinged again by the time they leave the parking lot.

I don't know where we're going, but my guess is that we're going to end up more like Europe and less like _E Pluribus Unum_.


----------



## Lesh (May 12, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Good to know.


If you edit a quote in a way that changes the meaning...you are in violation.

You don't have to use the entire quote at all times


----------



## Lesh (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Or the conspiracy theory that Russia hacked the DNC computer


That's fact retards.

Perpetrated by the GRU...Russian military intel...and "somehow" ended up with Assange


----------



## Lesh (May 12, 2022)

Dinesh DiFelon is grifting with this piece of garbage at $30 a pop.

Newsmax and Fox won't touch it.

WHat does that tell you?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Trump Russian collusion for starters. Or the conspiracy theory that Russia hacked the DNC computer. The Schiff sham conspiracy theory. 5 years worth.



LOL

Do you even know you’re fucked in the head, con? Or do you _think_ you’re normal?



Faun said:


> _I’ve seen no evidence to date that trump colluded with Russia in regards to them hacking Democrats. So no, I have not made any such accusation. Like most others, I’m waiting for Mueller to release his report on the matter before I render a judgement on it._


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbass you're new here editing someones post will get you banned.



Moron, he didn't edit the post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you even know you’re fucked in the head, con? Or do you _think_ you’re normal?
> 
> ​


Yes you are a conspiracy theorist. Those who believe in Conspiracy theories don't realize they are that because they are so hopeful those beliefs in those conspiracy theories are true.
Smoke some pot you'll feel better.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes you are a conspiracy theorist. Those who believe in Conspiracy theories don't realize they are that because they are so hopeful those beliefs in those conspiracy theories are true.
> Smoke some pot you'll feel better.



LOL

Imbecile, I just posted an old post of mine showing I didn't fall for the conspiracy you falsely attributed to me. What more proof is needed to show you're fucked in the head?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, I just posted an old post of mine showing I didn't fall for the conspiracy you falsely attributed to me. What more proof is needed to show you're fucked in the head?


Yep right as I said conspiracy theorist are so easily fooled.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, he didn't edit the post.


His edited post
bigrebnc1775 said:
_I've never sees much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump. 
my original post
Allowing president Trump to live rent free in your mind. I've never seen as much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump._


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That's fact retards.
> 
> Perpetrated by the GRU...Russian military intel...and "somehow" ended up with Assange


It's what normal people call conspiracy theories. You call fact


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yep right as I said conspiracy theorist are so easily fooled.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


>


It's true you're a conspiracy theorist nut job.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's true you're a conspiracy theorist nut job.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


>


What ever conspiracy theorist nut job. And that's a fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But in the mind of a squealing cultist, "fact" merely means "trump-approved".



Then it will be easy to dispute!

Or you could just fling shit like a feral baboon.

We know which you'll do...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Again, your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.







Fucking conspiracy theorist nutjob...


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What ever conspiracy theorist nut job. And that's a fact.



Cries a Birther who falsely claimed I pushed the Russian collusion thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cries a Birther who falsely claimed I pushed the Russian collusion thing.


Conspiracy theorist it all began with the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I just changed your name to delou short for delusional


Oh ok.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Suck it, con, I already proved it.



You proved that you're a lying psycho conspiracy whacko...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 643602
> 
> Fucking conspiracy theorist nutjob...


How’s that stolen election nonsense going?  Oh yea, nowhere.

Sucks for you huh?  Your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conspiracy theorist it all began with the Clinton Campaign paid for Russian disinformation Steele dossier.



Dumbfuck, I still didn't fall for it. You are so mentally deficient, you can't accept the fact you falsely claimed I did. And you're a committed Birther. You calling others a conspiracist is the epitome of irony.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You proved that you're a lying psycho conspiracy whacko...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, deranged Fruitcake. Post the law that it's illegal to stream a movie....



Farouk the felon..









						Intellectual Property Theft/Piracy | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

While investigating intellectual property theft, the FBI focuses on the theft of trade secrets and infringements on products that can impact consumers’ health and safety.




					www.fbi.gov
				




Hey, you're a lying psychopath, that you're a criminal as well surprises no one. Heil Soros.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, if it even happened, without knowing who the ballots were for, claiming it's some "Nazi" party is merely you baying at the moon.



You Nazis destroyed the democratic process of free elections. You are seditionists tearing down our Constitution.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Compared to what? An inside look into Trump's daily, 4 hour makeup session? The obamas are interesting people.



A documentary on how Obama gave Iran pallets of cash in the middle of the night and then Iran bought him an estate on the coast in Martha's Vineyard would be fascinating. 

"The art of the bribe!"

"Dreams of my corruption!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you happen to donate to Bannons build the wall initiative?



Did you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Suuuure there is, nut!



You said you watched the film?

I guess that's just another lie, Farouk the Felon.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis destroyed the democratic process of free elections. You are seditionists tearing down our Constitution.


You sound upset.  Need a tissue?  

Keep crying you little bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> How’s that stolen election nonsense going?  Oh yea, nowhere.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?  Your disconnect from reality isn’t my problem.



How are those "fiery but peaceful riots?"

Did a 3 hour unarmed protest overthrow the government? 

Did bigfoot collude with the Russians to make the Loch Ness monster president?



You fucking conspiracy whackjobs are a HOOT.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Farouk the felon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL 

You idiot, streaming is not piracy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You sound upset.  Need a tissue?
> 
> Keep crying you little bitch.



You insurrectionists are traitors to this nation.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis destroyed the democratic process of free elections. You are seditionists tearing down our Constitution.



Aww, poor baby. It must be hell for you to believe that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You idiot, streaming is not piracy.



"Theft of digital property is not piracy"  - Farouk the Felon!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, poor baby. It must be hell for you to believe that.



That's fact - unlike your Reichstag Fire hoax.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You said you watched the film?
> 
> I guess that's just another lie, Farouk the Felon.



I did. The post you replied to was not about the film, ya moron.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> "Theft of digital property is not piracy"  - Farouk the Felon!



LOL

Imbecile,  I didn't steal it. Piracy is the illegal duplication of copyrighted material. Streaming is not that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Imbecile,  I didn't steal it. Piracy is the illegal duplication of copyrighted material. Streaming is not that.



You did steal it. Unauthorized access to digital media is a felony. You are a felon by your own admission.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> How are those "fiery but peaceful riots?"
> 
> Did a 3 hour unarmed protest overthrow the government?
> 
> ...


What about those riots?  Do you see me supporting them?  See my signature. 

I’m glad those people were arrested.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You insurrectionists are traitors to this nation.


Awwwwwwwwww it must suck for you being so detached from reality.

Does it make you sad?  Your 4-year temper tantrum has gone exactly nowhere. Cry for me some more. It makes me happy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What about those riots?  Do you see me supporting them?  See my signature.
> 
> I’m glad those people were arrested.



Irrelevant. You and your whackjob Reich are the MASTERS of conspiracy theories - some of the most deranged in history.

Tell us again about Russian bounties on American soldiers?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Did a 3 hour unarmed protest overthrow the government?


No, Trump tried but fortunately failed.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> "Theft of digital property is not piracy"  - Farouk the Felon!



LOL

Moron, streaming isn't theft. Have someone explain your FBI link to you. It says nothing about streaming content. It says unlawfully duplicating copywritten material is a crime.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's fact - unlike your Reichstag Fire hoax.



Of course you _think_ that's a fact. You're that deranged.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Awwwwwwwwww it must suck for you being so detached from reality.
> 
> Does it make you sad?  Your 4-year temper tantrum has gone exactly nowhere. Cry for me some more. It makes me happy.



So "reality" for you conspiracy whack jobs is determined by the goals of the Reich? 

Name one thing in my list of fascist conspiracy theories that you claim is not real? I'll be happy to bury your seditious ass in documentation.

See, that's a big difference between us; you have "action alerts" from DailyKOS and CNN telling you what you think, I have actual facts.  You can't back anything up because you're merely a sheep bleating hating points from the Reich media.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You did steal it. Unauthorized access to digital media is a felony. You are a felon by your own admission.



LOL

My access was not unauthorized, ya moron. You're utterly clueless to how this works.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Irrelevant. You and your whackjob Reich are the MASTERS of conspiracy theories - some of the most deranged in history.
> 
> Tell us again about Russian bounties on American soldiers?


You bring it up and now you say it’s irrelevant. LoL

I have no idea what you’re talking about with bounties.

Looks like you’re just lashing out because you’re so upset about your stolen election nonsense going nowhere.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, streaming isn't theft. Have someone explain your FBI link to you. It says nothing about streaming content. It says unlawfully duplicating copywritten material is a crime.



"Theft of digital property is not piracy" - Farouk the Felon!

You illegally accessed the digital property of others to avoid paying.

That's theft. You're a thief and a felon, by your own admission.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So "reality" for you conspiracy whack jobs is determined by the goals of the Reich?
> 
> Name one thing in my list of fascist conspiracy theories that you claim is not real? I'll be happy to bury your seditious ass in documentation.


The election wasn’t stolen.

Have you ever noticed that reality doesn’t align with that claim of yours?  That’s because it’s bullshit.

It must suck for you being so far detached from reality huh?  Cry for me you little bitch.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> "Theft of digital property is not piracy" - Farouk the Felon!
> 
> You illegally accessed the digital property of others to avoid paying.
> 
> That's theft. You're a thief and a felon, by your own admission.



LOL

Streaming is not theft, moron. Not my fault you don't grasp the nuance. And I didn't illegally access it. That would have required me to either hack into their website or to illegally make a copy of the film or distribute it; of which, I did neither.

Still waiting for you to post the law you _think_ I violated.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You bring it up and now you say it’s irrelevant. LoL



You're clumsy.

You think you're super clever, but you're not. I brought up the fact that your filthy Reich spent two years lying about the Kristallnacht -"fiery but mostly peaceful." 


Tell us, which caused more property damage - the peaceful Kristallnacht in Kenosha, or the Reichstag Fire? Which had more assaults on police officers, the peaceful Kristallnacht in Kenosha, or the Reichstag Fire?  Hell, I'll even use your 167 bullshit figure from the Reichstag Fire. Which had more rapes, the peaceful Kristallnacht in Kenosha, or the Reichstag Fire?  I know, the right doesn't rape people - that's purely a leftist/fascist thing, but still. Which had more fires, the peaceful Kristallnacht in Kenosha, or the Reichstag Fire? Ironically there were no fires at the Reichstag Fire. NOW your Kristallnacht on the other hand...

So which undermined democracy, the peaceful Kristallnacht in Kenosha, or the Reichstag Fire? 



XponentialChaos said:


> I have no idea what you’re talking about with bounties.
> 
> Looks like you’re just lashing out because you’re so upset about your stolen election nonsense going nowhere.



Of course you don't. You're fed the hate of the day by your Reich. In a week you have no memory of what you bleated today. That is the nature of fascism, there is no past, only an eternal now to serve the party.









						Russian Bounty Story Falls Apart after Being Used to Slam Trump Admin
					

The credibility of last summer’s bombshell report alleging the Russian government was paying bounties to Taliban fighters to kill U.S. troops in Afghanistan took another hit this week when a senior Biden administration official told reporters they only have “low-to-moderate confidence” in the...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, I still didn't fall for it. You are so mentally deficient, you can't accept the fact you falsely claimed I did. And you're a committed Birther. You calling others a conspiracist is the epitome of irony.


That's some funny shit


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're clumsy.
> 
> You think you're super clever, but you're not. I brought up the fact that your filthy Reich spent two years lying about the Kristallnacht -"fiery but mostly peaceful."
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah Nazi. Blah blah blah Reich.  Blah blah blah blah blah Hitler blah blah blah.

You lost.  Reality doesn’t agree with your feelings. You can cry all you want and I encourage you to do so. Cry for me you little bitch.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's some funny shit



Truth is sometimes funny.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The election wasn’t stolen.



The 2020 election was the most corrupt in American history. Boss Tweed and Tamny Hall would be embarrassed at the level of corruption your party engaged in.

No one can undo the past - what we can and will do is expose you and ensure that the election fraud you engaged in is never again allowed in an American election.



XponentialChaos said:


> Have you ever noticed that reality doesn’t align with that claim of yours?  That’s because it’s bullshit.
> 
> It must suck for you being so far detached from reality huh?  Cry for me you little bitch.



"Reality" to you Nazis is unthinking obedience to your Reich.

I stick to facts. The past exists, even though it impugns your filthy Reich. You stick to long debunked conspiracy theories.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The 2020 election was the most corrupt in American history. Boss Tweed and Tamny Hall would be embarrassed at the level of corruption your party engaged in.
> 
> No one can undo the past - what we can and will do is expose you and ensure that the election fraud you engaged in is never again allowed in an American election.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Blah blah blah Nazi. Blah blah blah Reich.  Blah blah blah blah blah Hitler blah blah blah.
> 
> You lost.  Reality doesn’t agree with your feelings. Cry for me you little bitch.



I accept your surrender and defeat.

You have not facts, no reason, no rationality. You are a drone of democrat machine, an unthinking automaton.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Truth is sometimes funny.


Truth is you're a conspiracy theory nut job and that is the most funny thing


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


>



Farouk the Felon is once again reduced to smilies.  

Ooze back into your gutter now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The 2020 election was the most corrupt in American history. Boss Tweed and Tamny Hall would be embarrassed at the level of corruption your party engaged in.
> 
> No one can undo the past - what we can and will do is expose you and ensure that the election fraud you engaged in is never again allowed in an American election.
> 
> ...


“I stick to facts.”

Here’s a fact: you lost. 

Here’a another fact: widespread fraud hasn’t been proven. 

Here’s another fact: I like seeing you so upset.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Farouk the Felon is once again reduced to smilies.
> 
> Ooze back into your gutter now.


He can't handle the truth that he's a conspiracy theorist so he does emojs like he would a box of crayons


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> “I stick to facts.”
> 
> Here’s a fact: you lost.
> 
> ...


Nope you hang your beliefs on conspiracy theories.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, Trump tried but fortunately failed.



He couldn't selfie the combined military forces into surrender?

Surprising...


BTW, can you show us video of Trump at the Reichstag Fire?

I've never seen any indication that he was there - nor that Nazi Piglousi was there either, come to think of it.  Maybe the old Nazi cvnt knew something in advance?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I accept your surrender and defeat.
> 
> You have not facts, no reason, no rationality. You are a drone of democrat machine, an unthinking automaton.


Fact: you lost. 
Fact: widespread fraud has not been proven.

Your idiotic ramblings of Nazi-Rrich-Hitlers don’t change that. Sucks for you huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> My access was not unauthorized, ya moron. You're utterly clueless to how this works.



You said you didn't pay - hence your access was unauthorize.

You're caught in a web of your own lies - yet again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope you hang your beliefs on conspiracy theories.


How’s that stolen election nonsense going?  Not so good?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> How’s that stolen election nonsense going?  Not so good?


That has been explained if judges had the balls the discussion would be over.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That has been explained if judges had the balls the discussion would be over.


So it’s not going good? Aw, sucks for you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So it’s not going good? Aw, sucks for you.


It's going great watching you conspiracy theorist nut jobs squirm with your decision to stick with the conspiracy theory


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> “I stick to facts.”
> 
> Here’s a fact: you lost.



With a bit of help.

And it wasn't the "blue wave" you Nazis predicted. You had to go back to the well and corrupt another election in Georgia to get an even split in the Senate.

But here's the thing - you were able to steal the election, yet you awakened the people of Georgia who stood up and put election integrity laws in place. So Warnock will lose in a big way in November - you know it, I know it, the Reich knows it. Without the option of fraud, you simply can't win.

No one thinks 2020 will be overturned, we are just shutting down your fraud machine.



XponentialChaos said:


> Here’a another fact: widespread fraud hasn’t been proven.
> 
> Here’s another fact: I like seeing you so upset.



Yet the one pissing their pants with no ability to address even a single point of fact is you...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's going great watching you conspiracy theorist nut jobs squirm with your decision to stick with the conspiracy theory


Your stolen election nonsense is going great by not going anywhere? lol ok.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> With a bit of help.
> 
> And it wasn't the "blue wave" you Nazis predicted. You had to go back to the well and corrupt another election in Georgia to get an even split in the Senate.
> 
> ...


What is there to point out?  The fact remains that your claim has not been proven. Boom. Done.

Your detachment from reality isn’t my problem. Sucks for you huh?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truth is you're a conspiracy theory nut job and that is the most funny thing



LOL

Projects a birther who actually accused me of promoting a conspiracy I actually discarded.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your stolen election nonsense is going great by not going anywhere? lol ok.


More validity to a stolen election than the whole Russia conspiracy theory.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Projects a birther who actually accused me of promoting a conspiracy I actually discarded.


Nope you dodging what you are is the most funniest thing ever to watch.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So it’s not going good? Aw, sucks for you.



I'm really looking forward to November!  

You?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> He couldn't selfie the combined military forces into surrender?
> 
> Surprising...
> 
> ...



I didn't say he was there. He inspired that assault with his Big Lie and he himself tried to overthrow the government by trying to get his VP to unilaterally declare him the winner of the election. When Pence didn't, he then enraged his cult against the VP to the point some of them stormed the Capitol chanting, _"Hang Mike Pence!"_


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope you dodging what you are is the most funniest thing ever to watch.



LOL

I agree that making an ass of you is cracking everyone up.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Farouk the Felon is once again reduced to smilies.
> 
> Ooze back into your gutter now.



"Felon?"

Need I point out you utterly failed to post the law you _think_ I broke?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You said you didn't pay - hence your access was unauthorize.
> 
> You're caught in a web of your own lies - yet again.



I didn't have to pay, ya moron. The site I went to wasn't charging.

You really suck at this.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That has been explained if judges had the balls the discussion would be over.



Conspiracy nut...

_Trump's judges can't be trusted ... the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your stolen election nonsense is going great by not going anywhere? lol ok.



It already has.

Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa, Wyoming - all states lost to you forever. Four of which you were sure you had locked down with your voter fraud machine.

California lost 3 electoral votes because of population loss, the war on the middle class driving working people from the state. Arizona, which you'll never win another election in, picked up two.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More validity to a stolen election than the whole Russia conspiracy theory.


And yet it has gone exactly nowhere.

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm really looking forward to November!
> 
> You?


I’m not expecting it to go well for us.

I won’t be here whining fraud if we lose. How about you?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope you dodging what you are is the most funniest thing ever to watch.



LOLOL 

By "dodge," you mean prove you lied about me promoting Russian collusion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It already has.
> 
> Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa, Wyoming - all states lost to you forever. Four of which you were sure you had locked down with your voter fraud machine.
> 
> California lost 3 electoral votes because of population loss, the war on the middle class driving working people from the state. Arizona, which you'll never win another election in, picked up two.


Neat. That has nothing to do with your stolen election nonsense failing to go anywhere.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What is there to point out?  The fact remains that your claim has not been proven. Boom. Done.
> 
> Your detachment from reality isn’t my problem. Sucks for you huh?



Pathetic fool.

2020 is done - but you exposed yourself.

You've already lost. Censorship failed. 7 States secured elections, 11 more have legislation pending.

Without election fraud, you can't win - we all know it. The terrorism you've engaged in over Roe has HURT you in the polls, you thought it would save you - that's why the democrat seditionist leaked the SCOTUS memo - but the issue has caused you to LOSE support.

Must suck to be you.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It already has.
> 
> Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa, Wyoming - all states lost to you forever. Four of which you were sure you had locked down with your voter fraud machine.
> 
> California lost 3 electoral votes because of population loss, the war on the middle class driving working people from the state. Arizona, which you'll never win another election in, picked up two.



LOLOL 

It's bad enough you're crazy as shit; now you _think_ you can predict the future???


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> I didn't have to pay, ya moron. The site I went to wasn't charging.
> 
> You really suck at this.



So you pirated the movie from a pirate site, a felony.

You're a thief, a liar, and a criminal. IOW a typical democrat.

Farouk the Felon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> It's bad enough you're crazy as shit; now you _think_ you can predict the future???



I never make bets, but you want to put a wager on whether you Nazis retain the house? 

How stupid are you, Farouk the Felon? You're pretty fucking stupid, so step up cabbie!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not expecting it to go well for us.



Hmmm, so I guess it wouldn't be me that is upset...





XponentialChaos said:


> I won’t be here whining fraud if we lose. How about you?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you pirated the movie from a pirate site, a felony.
> 
> You're a thief, a liar, and a criminal. IOW a typical democrat.
> 
> Farouk the Felon.



Holyfuckingshit.  

Are you ever not retarded, Fruitcake? 

Ever??

Piracy is...





I didn't make, distribute or sell the movie. How many times are you going to demonstrate you have no fucking clue what piracy is until you finally realize you're making a complete ass of yourself?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit.
> 
> Are you ever not retarded, Fruitcake?
> 
> ...



You're a thief, a liar, and a criminal. IOW a typical democrat.

Farouk the Felon.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I never make bets, but you want to put a wager on whether you Nazis retain the house?
> 
> How stupid are you, Farouk the Felon? You're pretty fucking stupid, so step up cabbie!



I don't bet with righties because those welchers never honor their bets when they lose. That aside, where did I say Republicans would lose in November? Your brain is non-functional.  I can't help you with that.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a thief, a liar, and a criminal. IOW a typical democrat.
> 
> Farouk the Felon.



LOLOL 

Yet you can't seem to post the law you delude yourself into believing I broke.

Imagine that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pathetic fool.
> 
> 2020 is done - but you exposed yourself.
> 
> ...


You guys are STILL crying about 2020. What do you think this topic is about?

You mean the election fraud that you haven’t proven?  That election fraud?

It must be difficult to deal with reality for you huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> By "dodge," you mean prove you lied about me promoting Russian collusion.


Conspiracy theorist now that's funny your bait and switch don't work well in reality. I'm not a leftist I never promoted Russian collusion. That would be your leftists commrades


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conspiracy theorist



There was no need for you to sign your post. 
As a confirmed Birther, it's already known you're a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hmmm, so I guess it wouldn't be me that is upset...


I‘m not going to throw a 2-year hissy fit about it if we lose. It is what it is, you win some and you lose some. That’s just the way things go.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> I don't bet with righties because those welchers never honor their bets when they lose. That aside, where did I say Republicans would lose in November? Your brain is non-functional.  I can't help you with that.


You're a thief, a liar, a criminal, and a coward.

Despite you flinging shit like the feral baboon you are, you know full well that you filthy Nazis are going to be routed in November.

Ooze back into your sewer, Farouk the Felon.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It sure is. They are scared to cross those with the power. Also the movie would be seen by a lot more people, plus it does prove fraud.


Does it prove fraud?   LOLOOLOLL


Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. The narrative can't and won't accept that. That is what you got, but the truth is out and it will get around.


Do we have to wait another 3-4 Explosive weeks. LOLOOOLOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You guys are STILL crying about 2020. What do you think this topic is about?
> 
> You mean the election fraud that you haven’t proven?  That election fraud?
> 
> It must be difficult to deal with reality for you huh?



LOL; says the retard that is STILL pimping the Russian Collusion Hoax - 6 years later.

You've already lost. Election integrity is the end of your filthy Reich.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a thief, a liar, a criminal, and a coward.
> 
> Despite you flinging shit like the feral baboon you are, you know full well that you filthy Nazis are going to be routed in November.
> 
> Ooze back into your sewer, Farouk the Felon.



I expect Republicans will win in November since the president's opposition party almost always wins their first midterm. Yet there you were, idiotically predicting Republicans will never again lose Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa or Wyoming.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> There was no need for you to sign your post.
> As a confirmed Birther, it's already known you're a conspiracy theorist.


Here's what I said
Conspiracy theorist now that's funny your bait and switch don't work well in reality. I'm not a leftist I never promoted Russian collusion. That would be your leftists commrades


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here's what I said
> Conspiracy theorist now that's funny your bait and switch don't work well in reality. I'm not a leftist I never promoted Russian collusion. That would be your leftists commrades



So? I never promoted Russian collusion either. But you did promote Obama's birth certificate as fake. That makes you a conspiracy nut.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I‘m not going to throw a 2-year hissy fit about it if we lose. It is what it is, you win some and you lose some. That’s just the way things go.



That's all you've been doing for 2 days. I keep pounding you with facts and you respond with "nuh uhn."

Worthless fascist fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> I expect Republicans will win in November since the president's opposition party almost always wins their first midterm. Yet there you were, idiotically predicting Republicans will never again lose Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa or Wyoming.



They won't lose Georgia, Arizona, Florida, or Texas again in our lifetimes - as I said.  You've been cut off by losing your ability to defraud elections.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> They won't lose Georgia, Arizona, Florida, or Texas again in our lifetimes - as I said.  You've been cut off by losing your ability to defraud elections.



LOLOL 

Suuuuure, Fruitcake. Uh-huh.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Neat. That has nothing to do with your stolen election nonsense failing to go anywhere.



Oh, so it's "stolen election nonsense?"

This is Quid Pro's new press secretary:





Wait, didn't you just say that alleging stolen elections is sedition?

Oh, only if enemies of the Reich do it.  You Nazis are such clowns.


----------



## Lesh (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> His edited post
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> _I've never sees much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump.
> my original post
> Allowing president Trump to live rent free in your mind. I've never seen as much unprovoked hate for one president as I have witnessed over president Trump._


Doesn't change the meaning of the quote. You lose


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your side censored all of this, why? Your side is also trying to intimidate the SCOTUS. Your side has weaponized our institutions to their bidding. It is all coming out. You and the scum you support are being seen for what you are.
> 
> I have never shit talked America, and I never will. I will talk shit about criminals who are in power.


You’re shit talking our police, our courts, our judicial system and our democratically elected leadership system. That’s shit talking America. You’re trying to see distrust in our elections using unverified and dishonest talking points. Yes, you are shit talking America and acting like a traitor


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Did you?


I did not. Did you? Why did you dodge the question?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I did not. Did you? Why did you dodge the question?



Of course not. 

Now back to the subject;


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Now back to the subject;
> 
> View attachment 643646


Just curious, you throw your money away on a conspiracy theory video and help a bunch of hack sellouts get rich, figured you may have been stupid enough to fall for Bannons con job as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Just curious, you throw your money away on a conspiracy theory video and help a bunch of hack sellouts get rich, figured you may have been stupid enough to fall for Bannons con job as well.



The film was full of great facts.

As I said, it was 30 minutes of information in 90 minutes. But the facts are irrefutable, They have you nailed, using exactly the same technology the FBI used to try and entrap Trump, they proved as absolute fact that mules were shuttling ballots from democrat front groups to ballot drop off boxes in key battle ground states. Massive fraud.

Can anyone prove the fraudulent ballots were all for Biden? Nope, but we know they were - as will ANY thinking person who sees the evidence. If Farouk the Felon actually watched this - which I doubt - he knows that your sleazy Reich is caught red handed, which is why the Leftroll patrol is here flinging shit mindlessly.

My concern with these things is that you'll lose the audience. They needed to pad it to make it a full length documentary - but the material only supports a half-hour analysis - which means too many talking heads. 

This will go free in a few weeks, and you of the Reich will lie as much as you can in the meantime. But it's going to hurt you. 7 States already passed election integrity laws. 11 more have legislation pending. As people are shown facts that your Reich stuffed ballot boxes - which you did - then the efforts to secure elections will increase exponentially.  Free and fair elections destroy you, democrats can't win fair elections. You know and fear this.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The only shit being censored are the unverified lies… eroding the faith in our elections is dangerous and a  step away from anarchy or authoritarianism. It’s certainly anti-Democratic.


They are not lies and they are verified. You cannot accept that fact. Come back when you can explain why the same kind of evidence our law enforcement uses is not good enough for you.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Just curious, you throw your money away on a conspiracy theory video and help a bunch of hack sellouts get rich, figured you may have been stupid enough to fall for Bannons con job as well.


Notice this thread is not in Conspiracy theories.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 12, 2022)

Let's get those lawsuits going so we can see the WHOLE picture, shall we?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 12, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Let's get those lawsuits going so we can see the WHOLE picture, shall we?


When the public is informed then the finger-wetting judges will come around


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re shit talking our police, our courts, our judicial system and our democratically elected leadership system. That’s shit talking America. You’re trying to see distrust in our elections using unverified and dishonest talking points. Yes, you are shit talking America and acting like a traitor


I have the evidence now that proves what I have been saying since the election. You have nothing, traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Let's get those lawsuits going so we can see the WHOLE picture, shall we?


They will come. They will try but they cannot scare or intimidate everyone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Let's get those lawsuits going so we can see the WHOLE picture, shall we?



Which lawsuits, Nazi Mac?

Your Reich just got smacked down on another one in New York...


----------



## Mac1958 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Which lawsuits, Nazi Mac?
> 
> Your Reich just got smacked down on another one in New York...


My goodness, you really are nuts.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> Does it prove fraud?   LOLOOLOLL
> 
> Do we have to wait another 3-4 Explosive weeks. LOLOOOLOL


What part of this don't you understand? The evidence is there and the same kind of evidence gets convictions for law enforcement. There are also very clear videos of felonies. 4 million minutes from state installed cameras.

It is over fraud has been and can be proven.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> So? I never promoted Russian collusion either. But you did promote Obama's birth certificate as fake. That makes you a conspiracy nut.


You supported the conspiracy theory with your attacks against president Trump.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The film was full of great facts.
> 
> As I said, it was 30 minutes of information in 90 minutes. But the facts are irrefutable, They have you nailed, using exactly the same technology the FBI used to try and entrap Trump, they proved as absolute fact that mules were shuttling ballots from democrat front groups to ballot drop off boxes in key battle ground states. Massive fraud.
> 
> ...


I don’t give two shits what the Democratic Party wants to do. You’re little jabs are comical and falling flat. I see you’ve taken the bait and think you’ve got a feast. 

I don’t believe a word of what these clowns put out from their fake war room, running fake computer programs that look like they are actively scanning the world big brother style for criminals. Those were screen savers and a staged movie set. 

Lindell did the same crap. Came up with all these spreadsheets of data and even made fancy charts. Set up a “newsroom” style set to it seem like he was reporting the news. It all supported his narrative. Only thing was none of it was verified, sources or backed up. So he made his money and five minutes of fame from it and then it fizzled. Same shit here. 

Funny how all the cynics who don’t trust a thing the gov or msm tell them are all gung Ho to believe this stolen election crap without giving it a second thought. Weak minds


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Doesn't change the meaning of the quote. You lose


It's still edited little hitler


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not lies and they are verified. You cannot accept that fact. Come back when you can explain why the same kind of evidence our law enforcement uses is not good enough for you.


Evidence needs to be verified for the government to use it. This isn’t verified which is why it’s all hiding behind a for sale video


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> I expect Republicans will win in November since the president's opposition party almost always wins their first midterm. Yet there you were, idiotically predicting Republicans will never again lose Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa or Wyoming.


You need to step away from the box of crayons.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Notice this thread is not in Conspiracy theories.


Hahaha, yes that is because you didn’t start it AND more importantly because the thread is about OAN not covering this unverified propaganda piece.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Evidence needs to be verified for the government to use it. This isn’t verified which is why it’s all hiding behind a for sale video


It is verified. The data is still out and it can be verified again. The videos are self explanatory.  Face it, they got caught red handed. You have an illegitimate president and you are one stupid traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahaha, yes that is because you didn’t start it AND more importantly because the thread is about OAN not covering this unverified propaganda piece.


Is that why? Which mod told you that? Are you speaking for them now you desperate dumbass?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have the evidence now that proves what I have been saying since the election. You have nothing, traitor.


You really don’t. You have Lindell part 2 showing people driving by ballot boxes. Literally proving nothing that supports a stolen election. 

Even if all your claims were verified, which they aren’t. All your showing is that people dropped off other people ballots. Now in some states that is against the rules. 

The most your gonna get from that is a debate about reforming election laws and getting rid of drop boxes, which is the intent behind the video, IMO. But you’re not going to get anything that supports a stolen election.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Is that why? Which mod told you that? Are you speaking for them now you desperate dumbass?


I don’t need to speak to mods to observe the simple facts


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahaha, yes that is because you didn’t start it AND more importantly because the thread is about OAN not covering this unverified propaganda piece.


Well at least it wasn't that guy the propagandist at NBC cbs abc CNN MSNBC  used in their propaganda hit piece Ms unnamed source


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well at least it wasn't that guy the propagandist at NBC cbs abc CNN MSNBC  used in their propaganda hit piece Ms unnamed source


Don’t know what ur talking about


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You really don’t. You have Lindell part 2 showing people driving by ballot boxes. Literally proving nothing that supports a stolen election.
> 
> Even if all your claims were verified, which they aren’t. All your showing is that people dropped off other people ballots. Now in some states that is against the rules.
> 
> The most your gonna get from that is a debate about reforming election laws and getting rid of drop boxes, which is the intent behind the video, IMO. But you’re not going to get anything that supports a stolen election.


You say I don't. The service providers can verify the data because they supplied it. It is over, it is provable, and you can bitch all you want but those phone pings do not lie. Wise up traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t need to speak to mods to observe the simple facts


You do not seem capable of doing any such thing. Your ignorance of law enforcement's dependence on the same kind of evidence proves that.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You say I don't. The service providers can verify the data because they supplied it. It is over, it is provable, and you can bitch all you want but those phone pings do not lie. Wise up traitor.


Hey guess what, I just dusted off an old phone book. Look at all this verified data I just found!!!! This proves that Trump is guilty of Russian collusion!!! Wow, this game is fun. I’m gonna start using your logic more often!!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LOL; says the retard that is STILL pimping the Russian Collusion Hoax - 6 years later.
> 
> You've already lost. Election integrity is the end of your filthy Reich.


I didn’t bring up Russia. You did.

Look at the topic you’re in and look at what you’re still crying about.

Cry for me you little bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t know what ur talking about


Ok you're deep into the conspiracy theory world got it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not seem capable of doing any such thing. Your ignorance of law enforcement's dependence on the same kind of evidence proves that.


Yet law enforcement won’t touch your imaginary lines. Face it dude. Y’all can’t connect dots. All you can do is create more dots and pretend they connect and make a picture. They don’t


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hey guess what, I just dusted off an old phone book. Look at all this verified data I just found!!!! This proves that Trump is guilty of Russian collusion!!! Wow, this game is fun. I’m gonna start using your logic more often!!!


Dust off the voter rolls and eliminate the people the Democrats voted for in this organized fraud.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I didn’t bring up Russia. You did.
> 
> Look at the topic you’re in and look at what you’re still crying about.
> 
> Cry for me you little bitch.


Conspiracy theory 2008


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ok you're deep into the conspiracy theory world got it.


Because I don’t know about some random documentary maker I’m deep into a conspiracy world?! Haha, are you serious?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet law enforcement won’t touch your imaginary lines. Face it dude. Y’all can’t connect dots. All you can do is create more dots and pretend they connect and make a picture. They don’t


The dots are connected. Drop boxes, non-profit, drop boxes. Videos that prove it. Massive fraud, you massive fool and traitor.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Dust off the voter rolls and eliminate the people the Democrats voted for in this organized fraud.


Excellent. Let’s do an audit then shall we. Lets even let a Republican pro trump organization run it. Lets do it in let’s say… Arizona. Can’t wait to see how many fraudulent votes they find for the Dems!!!! Oh wait a minute….


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Because I don’t know about some random documentary maker I’m deep into a conspiracy world?! Haha, are you serious?


No you don't recall what those propagandist reported because one name your conspiracy theory delusions Trump


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's all you've been doing for 2 days. I keep pounding you with facts and you respond with "nuh uhn."
> 
> Worthless fascist fool.


The facts are that you lost and widespread election fraud hasn’t been proven. Those are facts.

All you have are incoherent rants about Nazis and unproven claims.

Sucks for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The dots are connected. Drop boxes, non-profit, drop boxes. Videos that prove it. Massive fraud, you massive fool and traitor.


Drop boxes what??? Drop boxes don’t prove an election was stolen. They just show people dropping off ballots. Are you high??


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No you don't recall what those propagandist reported because one name your conspiracy theory delusions Trump


Was that statement supposed to make sense? Take a breath and try again


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The facts are that you lost and widespread election fraud hasn’t been proven. Those are facts.
> 
> All you have are incoherent rants about Nazis and unproven claims.
> 
> Sucks for you.


It was proven we have covered this already


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wait, didn't you just say that alleging stolen elections is sedition?


Post where I said that. 

(This is the part where you flail like a moron and avoid the question and I call you out for being a coward and a liar.)

You guys are ridiculously easy to predict.

Reality doesn’t agree with your feelings so you guys just make things up.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Excellent. Let’s do an audit then shall we. Lets even let a Republican pro trump organization run it. Lets do it in let’s say… Arizona. Can’t wait to see how many fraudulent votes they find for the Dems!!!! Oh wait a minute….


We can ask AZ. why many of the cameras at drop boxes were turned off. How about that? That, again, is a proven fact. Why turn the cameras off? I know why, and now so does anyone who watched or was told about the movie.

WI. also had cameras that were never activated. It can be proven. Again, why weren't the cameras on?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conspiracy theory 2008


Do you have some kind of point you’re trying to make?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Was that statement supposed to make sense? Take a breath and try again


Your mind is twisted with conspiracy theories it might not make sense to you. But it makes sense to those who live in reality.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It was proven we have covered this already


Reality doesn’t agree with your feelings.

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You need to step away from the box of crayons.


The crayons you are currently using have colored you and your ilk as traitors.


Lastamender said:


> and you can bitch all you want but those phone pings do not lie.


The phone pings count 'trips near the drop box'
You won't answer, but does a person simply walking by the drop box register a ping?
These 'pings' prove nothing about the number of ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Drop boxes what??? Drop boxes don’t prove an election was stolen. They just show people dropping off ballots. Are you high??


People going to multiple boxes multiple times and back to non-profits prove it. In the states in question it is illegal to drop off more that one ballot. Are you really as stupid as you sound?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We can ask AZ. why many of the cameras at drop boxes were turned off. How about that? That, again, is a proven fact. Why turn the cameras off? I know why, and now so does anyone who watched or was told about the movie.
> 
> WI. also had cameras that were never activated. It can be proven. Again, why weren't the cameras on?


Sure ask all you want. That’s just a conspiracy talking point. Not proof of a stolen election. The actual audit turned up a fair count. The margin of error actually favored trump over Biden. Whoops

But you keep whining about cameras that weren’t functional


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> The crayons you are currently using have colored you and your ilk as traitors.
> 
> The phone pings count 'trips near the drop box'
> You won't answer, but does a person simply walking by the drop box register a ping?
> These 'pings' prove nothing about the number of ballots.


I don't use crayons I use leads for traitors leftists conspiracy theorist


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Your mind is twisted with conspiracy theories it might not make sense to you. But it makes sense to those who live in reality.


Cool, can you explain it to me then please


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> My goodness, you really are nuts.



Ohh, butthurt much?









						Judge Conditionally Lifts Trump Contempt Ruling
					

A judge in New York has ruled that former president Donald Trump can avoid contempt of court if he pays a fine and jumps through a couple of other hoops. New York Justice Arthur F. Engoron determined...




					pjmedia.com
				




Poor Nazi Mac.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> The crayons you are currently using have colored you and your ilk as traitors.
> 
> The phone pings count 'trips near the drop box'
> You won't answer, but does a person simply walking by the drop box register a ping?
> These 'pings' prove nothing about the number of ballots.


You assholes keep leaving out the fact the pings come from multiple drop boxes sometimes for days. You got caught. The evidence is rock solid and cannot be debunked.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Sure ask all you want. That’s just a conspiracy talking point. Not proof of a stolen election. The actual audit turned up a fair count. The margin of error actually favored trump over Biden. Whoops
> 
> But you keep whining about cameras that weren’t functional


Actually it was the first time I said anything about the cameras being turned of. Desperate and stupid, aren't you?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People going to multiple boxes multiple times and back to non-profits prove it. In the states in question it is illegal to drop off more that one ballot. Are you really as stupid as you sound?


 It doesn’t prove it. Again, assume all of that is verified and true. That doesn’t prove anything. You’re saying it does but it doesn’t. You will soon shift to saying that it warrants an investigation to see what these people were doing and then you will default to the “wait and see” talking point. I already have half a dozen “wait and see” requests from you. The inbox is full.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't use crayons I use leads for traitors leftists conspiracy theorist


So how many people have you shot with your 'leads'?
How many times have you used crayons?

See, caught in your own LIE, now go buy another Big Box of Crayons.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You assholes keep leaving out the fact the pings come from multiple drop boxes sometimes for days. You got caught. The evidence is rock solid and cannot be debunked.


You keep ignoring the FACT that these pings count people passing by a drop box, these pings don't count ballots.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t give two shits what the Democratic Party wants to do. You’re little jabs are comical and falling flat. I see you’ve taken the bait and think you’ve got a feast.
> 
> I don’t believe a word of what these clowns put out from their fake war room, running fake computer programs that look like they are actively scanning the world big brother style for criminals. Those were screen savers and a staged movie set.
> 
> ...



No one cares what a fascist hack believes. What matters is getting facts out to the public. You're doing everything you can to censor information, and failing that trying to discredit it. But you're failing miserably on both counts.

No one who sees this film will doubt the veracity of the information it contains. If you fail to suppress it, the public will see the facts. Seeing the facts they will press for election integrity - with election integrity, you lose.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It doesn’t prove it. Again, assume all of that is verified and true. That doesn’t prove anything. You’re saying it does but it doesn’t. You will soon shift to saying that it warrants an investigation to see what these people were doing and then you will default to the “wait and see” talking point. I already have half a dozen “wait and see” requests from you. The inbox is full.


You fucking idiot. The same kind of evidence is verifiable and used by law enforcement to get convictions. The movie informs people of that fact. Why isn't it good enough here? Because you do not like what it proves? Sorry that does not fly. Massive fraud happened and it was a criminal conspiracy. PERIOD.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Evidence needs to be verified for the government to use it. This isn’t verified which is why it’s all hiding behind a for sale video



This is for the public. We know the DOJ is 100% corrupt.  Garland serves the party and has utter contempt for the law.

You get destroyed by free and fair elections. THIS shows how you cheated and drives demand by the public for secure and legitimate elections - which is death for you fascists. You can't with without cheating - no way in hell.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You fucking idiot. The same kind of evidence is verifiable and used by law enforcement to get convictions. The movie informs people of that fact. Why isn't it good enough here?



He's scared, they all are - and rightfully so. 

No one can refute the evidence - it's fact and every single person on this thread knows it.

Nazi Mac wants to put up a straw man - "pwoov it in the courts that won't accept evidence."

But fuck Nazi Mac, he's an irrelevant troll. Getting the facts to the public destroys the fascists, and they know it. Which is why they're melting down.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No one cares what a fascist hack believes. What matters is getting facts out to the public. You're doing everything you can to censor information, and failing that trying to discredit it. But you're failing miserably on both counts.
> 
> No one who sees this film will doubt the veracity of the information it contains. If you fail to suppress it, the public will see the facts. Seeing the facts they will press for election integrity - with election integrity, you lose.


I’m doing everything I can?! Like what mocking retards on a message board? Give me a break. 

You’ve taken the con and are blindly believe what you saw in a movie. I can’t fix stupid.

Do you happen to also believe that Optimus Prime and the Autobots saved earth from the deceptacons? If not I can send you a couple films that shows exactly what happened there too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Post where I said that.
> 
> (This is the part where you flail like a moron and avoid the question and I call you out for being a coward and a liar.)
> 
> ...





You Nazis are so easy..









						Rob Reiner: ANYONE Who Questions Election Results Is 'Committing Sedition and Treason' - News Punch
					

Rob Reiner has accused Republican lawmakers who are planning on challenging the fraudulent election results of committing "sedition and treason."



					newspunch.com
				




You fucking Nazis have been spewing this for two years,


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You fucking idiot. The same kind of evidence is verifiable and used by law enforcement to get convictions. The movie informs people of that fact. Why isn't it good enough here? Because you do not like what it proves? Sorry that does not fly. Massive fraud happened and it was a criminal conspiracy. PERIOD.


If somebody was caught making fake ballots and then they had geo tracking software of that person going to ballot drops and video of that person dropping fake ballots then there could certainly be a conviction. You’re taking unlinked cell phones and the movement of people and taking an extraordinary leap to just say that since the drove by ballot boxes and non profits election was stolen. Not even close dude.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> This is for the public. We know the DOJ is 100% corrupt.  Garland serves the party and has utter contempt for the law.
> 
> You get destroyed by free and fair elections. THIS shows how you cheated and drives demand by the public for secure and legitimate elections - which is death for you fascists. You can't with without cheating - no way in hell.


 Before Garland there was a Trump DOJ ran by Billy Barr who trashed his career and reputation to hold trumps water in the Russian collision investigation. Do you want me to pull a few quote about what he said about the stolen election madness?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We can ask AZ. why many of the cameras at drop boxes were turned off. How about that? That, again, is a proven fact. Why turn the cameras off? I know why, and now so does anyone who watched or was told about the movie.
> 
> WI. also had cameras that were never activated. It can be proven. Again, why weren't the cameras on?



BUT Arizona passed voter integrity laws... democrats have won their last election in the state. 

The Leftroll patrol is utterly melting down.

Obama threw D'Souza in prison for exposing him.

I fear that this time the Reich will kill him, like they did Andrew Breitbart.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If somebody was caught making fake ballots and then they had geo tracking software of that person going to ballot drops and video of that person dropping fake ballots then there could certainly be a conviction. You’re taking unlinked cell phones and the movement of people and taking an extraordinary leap to just say that since the drove by ballot boxes and non profits election was stolen. Not even close dude.


The ballots are not fake. The harvesting is illegal. The pings do not lie. You have lost this argument at least one hundred times. The evidence cannot be debunked. Man up traitor and admit the election stolen by massive organized criminal fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> He's scared, they all are - and rightfully so.
> 
> No one can refute the evidence - it's fact and every single person on this thread knows it.
> 
> ...


Y’all just keep giving your money to these political arsonists and they will keep feed you your talking points. Mindless drones you are. As Yoda would say


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Before Garland there was a Trump DOJ ran by Billy Barr who trashed his career and reputation to hold trumps water in the Russian collision investigation. Do you want me to pull a few quote about what he said about the stolen election madness?


Irrelevant. Stick to the topic. No politicians were involved with D'Souza's investigation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Y’all just keep giving your money to these political arsonists and they will keep feed you your talking points. Mindless drones you are. As Yoda would say


They are FACTS, not talking points. You cannot lie your way out of this. Traitor .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People going to multiple boxes multiple times and back to non-profits prove it. In the states in question it is illegal to drop off more that one ballot. Are you really as stupid as you sound?



You're not going to "convince" the Leftrolls. They already are painfully aware that these are proven facts. They need to fling as much shit as they can to distract, because this is destroying them. 

7 States already passed election integrity laws - 11 more have pending legislation. This only furthers the demand by the public for free and fair elections, which are death to the democrat Reich.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The ballots are not fake. The harvesting is illegal. The pings do not lie. You have lost this argument at least one hundred times. The evidence cannot be debunked. Man up traitor and admit the election stolen by massive organized criminal fraud.


Ok, so real ballots. Real votes from real people which lead to Joe winning. But you want to declare the election stolen because you have some data that says some people had their legit votes dropped into a mailbox by somebody else. Is that what your moronic narrative has been reduced to??


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are FACTS, not talking points. You cannot lie your way out of this. Traitor .


Not facts. You say the election was stolen. That’s not a fact. It’s a lie


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Sure ask all you want. That’s just a conspiracy talking point. Not proof of a stolen election. The actual audit turned up a fair count. The margin of error actually favored trump over Biden. Whoops
> 
> But you keep whining about cameras that weren’t functional



We did ask, and now Arizona has a brand new election integrity law. 

Bummer - no more wins for the fascist dims....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You assholes keep leaving out the fact the pings come from multiple drop boxes sometimes for days. You got caught. The evidence is rock solid and cannot be debunked.



When the evidence is irrefutable, they have no choice but to fling shit.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're not going to "convince" the Leftrolls. They already are painfully aware that these are proven facts. They need to fling as much shit as they can to distract, because this is destroying them.
> 
> 7 States already passed election integrity laws - 11 more have pending legislation. This only furthers the demand by the public for free and fair elections, which are death to the democrat Reich.


The election laws are the entire motive behind this movie and the groups funding it. The stolen election narrative is a farce but it energizes gullible tards like yourself to donate and support and vote. It’s a game and y’all are being very good puppets.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We did ask, and now Arizona has a brand new election integrity law.
> 
> Bummer - no more wins for the fascist dims....


Correct, you lost fair and square so to gain an advantage next election let’s try and change the laws to depress the vote count which we know favors the right. That’s the game


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m doing everything I can?! Like what mocking retards on a message board? Give me a break.
> 
> You’ve taken the con and are blindly believe what you saw in a movie. I can’t fix stupid.
> 
> Do you happen to also believe that Optimus Prime and the Autobots saved earth from the deceptacons? If not I can send you a couple films that shows exactly what happened there too.



Like flinging shit on a message board to try to distract from facts that expose your filthy party.

Again, you're utterly irrelevant.  4 million people have watched this so far.

Look at the start of this thread. I had very little to say on it, UNTIL you of the Leftroll patrol melted down and piqued my interest enough to plop down $15 (it's not free - Farouk is a thief, a liar, or both) 

Once I watched it though, it all changed, because the facts presented are simply beyond question. They have you absolutely nailed. It's out with the public. Even paid it's spreading like wildfire. D'Souza vowed that as soon as they recoup their costs, it gets released free.  Rumble won't censor it, there is nothing you can do to suppress the facts.

You're fucked, and you know it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis are so easy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not Rob Reiner.

Post where I said that or admit that you lied.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Before Garland there was a Trump DOJ ran by Billy Barr who trashed his career and reputation to hold trumps water in the Russian collision investigation. Do you want me to pull a few quote about what he said about the stolen election madness?



Barr was a beltway insider.

Garland is just a corrupt Reich operative. Zero integrity in that pile of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not Rob Reiner.



I'm not Donald Trump.

But you make me responsible for anything he ever did. You are a vocal soldier of the democrat Reich, I hold you responsible for the sins of your party.



XponentialChaos said:


> Post where I said that or admit that you lied.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The film was full of great facts.
> 
> As I said, it was 30 minutes of information in 90 minutes. But the facts are irrefutable, They have you nailed, using exactly the same technology the FBI used to try and entrap Trump, they proved as absolute fact that mules were shuttling ballots from democrat front groups to ballot drop off boxes in key battle ground states. Massive fraud.
> 
> ...



*Can anyone prove the fraudulent ballots were all for Biden? Nope, but we know they were*

LOLOLOLOL 

Insists a lunatic. 

You "know" that like you know Republicans will never again lose Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Florida, Tennessee, Iowa or Wyoming, right Fruitcake? 

You must believe in the Tooth Fairy too, huh? You can't prove that either but you "know" it exists.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re taking unlinked cell phones and the movement of people and taking *an extraordinary leap *to just say that since the drove by ballot boxes and non profits election was stolen.


indeed. ^^^^


Lastamender said:


> The pings do not lie.


D'Souza is making a leap that Evil Knievel wouldn't even attempt.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They will come. They will try but they cannot scare or intimidate everyone.



That's what you claimed would happen in Arizona.  Where are all the lawsuits from there?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's what you claimed would happen in Arizona.  Where are all the lawsuits from there?


It all ties into the massive fraud that has been proven and you refuse to admit. Come back when you can.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You supported the conspiracy theory with your attacks against president Trump.



Retard, I said I saw no connection between Trump and Russian collusion.  That's your idea of me supporting the conspiracy?

A pity your remaining 2 brain cells can't form a spark.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t give two shits what the Democratic Party wants to do. You’re little jabs are comical and falling flat. I see you’ve taken the bait and think you’ve got a feast.
> 
> I don’t believe a word of what these clowns put out from their fake war room, running fake computer programs that look like they are actively scanning the world big brother style for criminals. Those were screen savers and a staged movie set.
> 
> ...



Gregg Phillips, who is at the center of this, was caught lying about voter fraud in 2016. Now these rubes want us to believe this time, he's telling the truth.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not Donald Trump.
> 
> But you make me responsible for anything he ever did. You are a vocal soldier of the democrat Reich, I hold you responsible for the sins of your party.


I didn’t say you’re Donald Trump. I also didn’t falsely claim that you said something because Donald Trump said it.

I asked you to back up your claim. You couldn’t. You lied.  You’re so easy to predict.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Gregg Phillips, who is at the center of this, was caught lying about voter fraud in 2016. Now these rubes want us to believe this time, he's telling the truth.


Source? The evidence proves what he said. You keep forgetting that.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's still edited little hitler



So? It's allowed to be edited as long the context is not altered.

Stop crying like a baby and grow the fuck up.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Like flinging shit on a message board to try to distract from facts that expose your filthy party.
> 
> Again, you're utterly irrelevant.  4 million people have watched this so far.
> 
> ...


Ok so flinging shit on a message board is me doing everything I can?! Idiot


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Source? The evidence proves what he said. You keep forgetting that.



False, I've posted this before.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You need to step away from the box of crayons.



I did that when you started eating them.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> False, I've posted this before.


OK. How about the evidence he has now that back up his claims? Remember law enforcement and courts convict people with the same kind of evidence, and that is a FACT.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Like flinging shit on a message board to try to distract from facts that expose your filthy party.
> 
> Again, you're utterly irrelevant.  4 million people have watched this so far.
> 
> ...


Ohhh that’s scary!!!! I have a few QAnon videos I can send you next. Verified proof that Hillary ran a child porn ring out of a pizza shop basement and most global elites drink virgin blood to rejuvenate their skin. Send me $100 and all this truth can be yours!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Barr was a beltway insider.
> 
> Garland is just a corrupt Reich operative. Zero integrity in that pile of shit.


Why would a beltway insider say the things he said to defend Trump regarding the Russia investigation and several other controversial issues? How does that make sense in your warped mind?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is verified. The data is still out and it can be verified again. The videos are self explanatory.  Face it, they got caught red handed. You have an illegitimate president and you are one stupid traitor.



Who on Earth knows how you and that D'Souza felon conclude Biden is illegitimate given you have no idea how many of those ballots were even for Biden even if those ballots were actually harvested.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Gregg Phillips, who is at the center of this, was caught lying about voter fraud in 2016. Now these rubes want us to believe this time, he's telling the truth.


Right… he had proof of 3 million illegal votes back then!! Amazing how all of his “proof” lines up exactly with the BS claims that Trump flings out there.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> OK. How about the evidence he has now that back up his claims? Remember law enforcement and courts convict people with the same kind of evidence, and that is a FACT.


Wow, you breezed right by that one!!!


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People going to multiple boxes multiple times and back to non-profits prove it. In the states in question it is illegal to drop off more that one ballot. Are you really as stupid as you sound?



LOLOL 

It proves no such thing, FruitLoops.  Prove any of those NGO's paid anyone to harvest ballots.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Cool, can you explain it to me then please


If you must ask you aren't bright enough to understand the explanation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Who on Earth knows how you and that D'Souza felon conclude Biden is illegitimate given you have no idea how many of those ballots were even for Biden even if those ballots were actually harvested.


There you go again. Of course they were for Biden. How do you think the precincts in the shitholes got 100% turnout or very close to it. Also the shitholes in the non swing states did not get close to that turn out. That is documented fact. You have not even come close to disproving this. If you are dumb enough to keep trying, go right ahead.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> It proves no such thing, FruitLoops.  Prove any of those NGO's paid anyone to harvest ballots.....


The whistle blowers in three of the states did that for me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> So how many people have you shot with your 'leads'?
> How many times have you used crayons?
> 
> See, caught in your own LIE, now go buy another Big Box of Crayons.


Enough not to give a shit about you and yours


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You assholes keep leaving out the fact the pings come from multiple drop boxes sometimes for days. You got caught. The evidence is rock solid and cannot be debunked.



Could be Uber drivers.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People going to multiple boxes multiple times and back to non-profits prove it. In the states in question it is illegal to drop off more that one ballot. Are you really as stupid as you sound?


Let’s dig a little deeper into the the illegality of the ballot harvesting. For sake of this debate let’s assume all your claims are true and people were dropping off
Multiple ballots into ballot boxes. Let’s drill in on that. Pick a state and let’s look at the laws and penalties….









						Ballot harvesting laws by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No one who sees this film will doubt the veracity of the information it contains.



I'm proof that's an outright lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, I said I saw no connection between Trump and Russian collusion.  That's your idea of me supporting the conspiracy?
> 
> A pity your remaining 2 brain cells can't form a spark.


Tell me more about your conspiracy theories?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If you must ask you aren't bright enough to understand the explanation.


Give it a shot. Cause I don’t think you’re bright enough to give an explanation


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You fucking idiot. The same kind of evidence is verifiable and used by law enforcement to get convictions. The movie informs people of that fact. Why isn't it good enough here? Because you do not like what it proves? Sorry that does not fly. Massive fraud happened and it was a criminal conspiracy. PERIOD.



False. That technology is only used to determine someone's location. It's not used to determine someone's actions. For example, it was used to determine some people were inside the Capitol on Sedition Day.  It wasn't used to determine what they were doing inside the Capitol. Likewise, that technology can show who was near drop boxes; but it doesn't reveal what they were doing there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Give it a shot. Cause I don’t think you’re bright enough to give an explanation


Nooe


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It all ties into the massive fraud that has been proven and you refuse to admit. Come back when you can.



Dumbfuck, you said convictions in Arizona would prove the nonsense you posted here. Not only did that never happen, but no one was even indicted on related charges. Now despite making a complete ass of yourself over the Arizona audit, you're doing it again with this.

You're utterly ineducable.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Could be Uber drivers.


That is just plain stupid and you know it. Those boxes were where people could walk to them. No one takes an Uber to vote at 3AM.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, you said convictions in Arizona would prove the nonsense you posted here. Not only did that never happen, but no one was even indicted on related charges. Now despite making a complete ass of yourself over the Arizona audit, you're doing it again with this.
> 
> You're utterly ineducable.


That never happened because the AG is a RINO. And who needs AZ now? The evidence they have now is irrefutable, using law enforcement and the courts own standards.

Done. Over with. The election was stolen by a vast criminal conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> OK. How about the evidence he has now that back up his claims? Remember law enforcement and courts convict people with the same kind of evidence, and that is a FACT.



LOLOL 

There is no such evidence, you unmitigated imbecile. Phillips was hard pressed to produce any such evidence but he couldn't. So then Trump took the ball and ran with it. He started an investigation looking for those 3 million illegal votes. But then he prematurely shut down the investigation when none of the compliant states found the voter fraud he was hoping & praying they would find.

Seriously, tard, what the fuck is wrong with you??


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is just plain stupid and you know it. Those boxes were where people could walk to them. No one takes an Uber to vote at 3AM.



Moron, not everyone lived near a drop box.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Right… he had proof of 3 million illegal votes back then!! Amazing how all of his “proof” lines up exactly with the BS claims that Trump flings out there.



^^^ exactly


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There you go again. Of course they were for Biden. How do you think the precincts in the shitholes got 100% turnout or very close to it. Also the shitholes in the non swing states did not get close to that turn out. That is documented fact. You have not even come close to disproving this. If you are dumb enough to keep trying, go right ahead.



Moron, precincts are for in-person voting. WTF does that have to do with dropboxes?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The whistle blowers in three of the states did that for me.



LOLOL 

Prove D'Souza didn't hire them as "crisis actors"...


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That never happened because the AG is a RINO. And who needs AZ now? The evidence they have now is irrefutable, using law enforcement and the courts own standards.
> 
> Done. Over with. The election was stolen by a vast criminal conspiracy.



LOLOLOL 

All you ever do when caught lying is make up excuses.

Fact remains, you were 100% wrong about Arizona. But this time, folks should b'lieve you, right?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> There is no such evidence, you unmitigated imbecile. Phillips was hard pressed to produce any such evidence but he couldn't. So then Trump took the ball and ran with it. He started an investigation looking for those 3 million illegal votes. But then he prematurely shut down the investigation when none of the compliant states found the voter fraud he was hoping & praying they would find.
> 
> Seriously, tard, what the fuck is wrong with you??


That is not what we are talking about. Do you admit the 2020 was stolen?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> All you ever do when caught lying is make up excuses.
> 
> Fact remains, you were 100% wrong about Arizona. But this time, folks should b'lieve you, right?


That is the truth. Your buddy Trump called him out on it. Admit the election was stolen, then act like an American and demand those responsible are punished.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, not everyone lived near a drop box.


Not everyone went to 30 to 50 of them either. But they caught the people that did. Admit the election was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, precincts are for in-person voting. WTF does that have to do with dropboxes?


Because ballots from those precincts were dropped there. Are you trying to say everyone voted in person? Check the voter rolls, that is how turnout is determined.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is not what we are talking about. Do you admit the 2020 was stolen?



I would certainly admit it if there was actual proof. There is none nor is there simply because nuts like you insists there is.

And again, Gregg Phillips flat our lied about voter fraud in 2016. So why should anyone believe that lying hack now? Excluding desperation, of course.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nooe


Thank you!


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> I would certainly admit it if there was actual proof. There is none nor is there simply because nuts like you insists there is.
> 
> And again, Gregg Phillips flat our lied about voter fraud in 2016. So why should anyone believe that lying hack now? Excluding desperation, of course.


Why isn't the same technology gathering evidence good enough to convict criminals, and used by law enforcement a lot, valid here? You have never answered that. Guess what, there is no answer that you would like. Busted, traitor.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because ballots from those precincts were dropped there. Are you trying to say everyone voted in person? Check the voter rolls, that is how turnout is determined.



Holy shit. You moron, mail-in ballots neither come from precincts nor get returned to precincts. As always, you prove you have no fucking clue what you're talking about. 

Rules vary from state to state but essentially, each county's election offices are responsible for sending out and collecting mail-in ballots.

So your complaint about those mail-in ballots contributing to some precincts being all-in for Biden is utterly ludicrous and based on nothing but the overactive imagination of a raving madman -- you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Thank you!


Ok conspiracy theorist


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Holy shit. You moron, main-in ballots neither come from precincts nor get returned to precincts. As always, you prove you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Rules vary from state to state but essentially, each county's election offices are responsible for sending out and collecting mail-in ballots.
> 
> So your complaint about those mail-in ballots contributing to some precincts being all-in for Biden is utterly ludicrous and based on nothing but the overactive imagination of a raving madman -- you.


It is based on evidence. Now answer my question. If our justice system convicts people on this kind of evidence why is this different?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ok conspiracy theorist


If you can’t back the claim then it’s nothing more than hot air.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is the truth. Your buddy Trump called him out on it. Admit the election was stolen, then act like an American and demand those responsible are punished.



If it were the truth, there would have been indictments. There were none. You simply made a fool of yourself fir the umpteenth time.

Insert lame excuses here --> __________


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not everyone went to 30 to 50 of them either. But they caught the people that did. Admit the election was stolen.



Uber drivers may have. 

Answer this ... if any one person made 30 to 50 trips to drop off multiple ballots ... *how come D'Souza, with 4 million minutes of video, didn't show anybody dropping off ballots twice?*


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> If it were the truth, there would have been indictments. There were none. You simply made a fool of yourself fir the umpteenth time.
> 
> Insert lame excuses here --> __________


No. Not by corrupt state officials. The video evidence is enough. They are doing nothing. Using corrupt people not doing anything is not an excuse it is a cover up. You cannot win this argument. That is another fact.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Uber drivers may have.
> 
> Answer this ... if any one person made 30 to 50 trips to drop off multiple ballots ... *how come D'Souza, with 4 million minutes of video, didn't show anybody dropping off ballots twice?*


May have? Since when has that been good enough for you? You demand proof from me. You are such a lying hypocrite. Your should be totally ignored by anyone who can think. And you probably are.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Answer this ... if any one person made 30 to 50 trips to drop off multiple ballots ... *how come D'Souza, with 4 million minutes of video, didn't show anybody dropping off ballots twice?*


Easy, because D’Souza is an agent of the deep state and is covering for the Libs.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is based on evidence. Now answer my question. If our justice system convicts people on this kind of evidence why is this different?



Moron, you claimed those ballots contributed to some precincts going all for Biden. But those ballots never saw the inside of a precinct. They went straight to an election office where they were validated and held onto until election day so they could be counted officially. 

Do you ever  man up and admit when you're proven wrong?

And I've answered that question multiple times.  That technology only reveals a person is almost certainly at a location. It doesn't reveal a person's actions. For Sedition Day, it could be used to determine who went inside the Capitol.  It couldn't be used to determine who assaulted police. Likewise, it can be used to determine who was in close proximity to a drop box. But it can't be used to determine if they inserted ballots into a drop box.

That's just yet another reason 2000 Mules failed to hit its target.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No. Not by corrupt state officials. The video evidence is enough. They are doing nothing. Using corrupt people not doing anything is not an excuse it is a cover up. You cannot win this argument. That is another fact.



Thanks for offering g up yet more lame excuses. You helped prove my point.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Let’s dig a little deeper into the the illegality of the ballot harvesting. For sake of this debate let’s assume all your claims are true and people were dropping off
> Multiple ballots into ballot boxes. Let’s drill in on that. Pick a state and let’s look at the laws and penalties….
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lastamender dont ignore the question above. Pick a state, let’s dig into the election laws and see where we land


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> May have? Since when has that been good enough for you? You demand proof from me. You are such a lying hypocrite. Your should be totally ignored by anyone who can think. And you probably are.



It's your baseless claim that people kept returning to a drop box to deliver ballots. It's easy for me to throw out alternative possibilities for why they may have made repeated trips to drop boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, you claimed those ballots contributed to some precincts going all for Biden. But those ballots never saw the inside of a precinct. They went straight to an election office where they were validated and held onto until election day so they could be counted officially.
> 
> Do you ever  man up and admit when you're proven wrong?
> 
> ...


I do not care about that shit. I care they tracked people and filmed people committing felonies to steal an election. They have proven massive organized fraud. A conspiracy theory that came true like so many others.

Crawl back in your hole traitor, the game is over.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Uber drivers may have.
> 
> Answer this ... if any one person made 30 to 50 trips to drop off multiple ballots ... *how come D'Souza, with 4 million minutes of video, didn't show anybody dropping off ballots twice?*


It did, and they can. They track the people to different boxes and the camera shows them. That simple, traitor.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not care about that shit. I care they tracked people and filmed people committing felonies to steal an election. They have proven massive organized fraud. A conspiracy theory that came true like so many others.
> 
> Crawl back in your hole traitor, the game is over.



Liar. Not a single person was proven to have committed a felony. They didn't prove any of the people shown in the film were illegally dropping off ballots. They didn't even show anyone dropping off ballots more than once.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not care about that shit. I care they tracked people and filmed people committing felonies to steal an election. They have proven massive organized fraud. A conspiracy theory that came true like so many others.
> 
> Crawl back in your hole traitor, the game is over.


Since when is dropping off legit votes stealing an election? If laws were broken dropping off the votes that doesn’t mean the election was stolen. You have to show fraudulent votes being counted or the count being manipulated or something that would impact the results of the true vote. You haven’t done any of this. And you’ve ignored my question twice about digging into the actual state laws about ballot harvesting. Why you dodging that?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It did, and they can. They track the people to different boxes and the camera shows them. That simple, traitor.



Liar, in the movie, they didn't show a single person making more than one drop.

4 million minutes of video and zero people appearing twice.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> False. That technology is only used to determine someone's location. It's not used to determine someone's actions. For example, it was used to determine some people were inside the Capitol on Sedition Day.  It wasn't used to determine what they were doing inside the Capitol. Likewise, that technology can show who was near drop boxes; but it doesn't reveal what they were doing there.


I've said this to Lastamender multiple times and he just deflects.
"The proof is there."  he says.    With NO actual proof at all.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Liar. Not a single person was proven to have committed a felony. They didn't prove any of the people shown in the film were illegally dropping off ballots. They didn't even show anyone dropping off ballots more than once.


Because they have not been charged, idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Since when is dropping off legit votes stealing an election? If laws were broken dropping off the votes that doesn’t mean the election was stolen. You have to show fraudulent votes being counted or the count being manipulated or something that would impact the results of the true vote. You haven’t done any of this. And you’ve ignored my question twice about digging into the actual state laws about ballot harvesting. Why you dodging that?


Because they are not legit the way they were cast. You lose. Game over.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why isn't the same technology gathering evidence good enough to convict criminals


This technology may track people walking/driving by, but it doesn't, in ANY way, determine if they dropped of ballot(s).


Lastamender said:


> Crawl back in your hole traitor, the game is over.


Do we have to wait another 3-4 explosive weeks, for the game to be over?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> This technology may track people walking/driving by, but it doesn't, in ANY way, determine if they dropped of ballot(s).
> 
> Do we have to wait another 3-4 explosive weeks, for the game to be over?


The videos determine that. Try again.

How do you end up walking by 30 drop boxes in one day?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they have not been charged, idiot.



False. Because there's no proof they committed a crime.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The videos determine that. Try again.
> 
> How do you end up walking by 30 drop boxes in one day?



No, they don't. The videos don't reveal they're doing anything illegal. And there's been no video shown of anyone else going to more than one dropbox.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> False. Because there's no proof they committed a crime.


The movie by D’Souza “2000 Mules” is still another profound and legitimate set of steps revealing the absolute disgrace and sophisticated operation that occurred to remove a President of the United States rather then allowing the People of America that privilege as given to us by our founders. Dinesh D’Souza presents clear and convincing evidence by which each American should ponder most seriously, most soberly who is seeking an office this coming November. Not simply be swayed by political ads or brochures, not taken in merely by a candidate’s presence or speech style, but what evidence is there in the candidate’s life and actions that he/she shall truly protect and defend our constitutional rights, our individual freedoms, and not merely talk-the-talk! *The movie “2000 Mules” is profound, and Dinesh D’Souza is to be complimented for taking on an investigation many in public office to this day refuse to address, other than to mock and ridicule, and through willful ignorance pretend nothing irregular occurred in the November 2020 election.









						Of Mules and Donkeys: Dinesh D’Souza's '2000 Mules' Documentary - Dr. Rich Swier
					

The Epoch Times provides below a wonderful overview of the movie “2000 Mules” by Dinesh D’Souza. Both The Epoch Times and D’Souza have investigated and



					drrichswier.com
				



*


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> False. Because there's no proof they committed a crime.


If they have more than one ballot it is a felony. Video proves it. You have lost this argument. The election was stolen and it has been proven.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, they don't. The videos don't reveal they're doing anything illegal. And there's been no video shown of anyone else going to more than one dropbox.


You really think that ? They could easily find those videos. How stupid are you? Is this for real?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

D’Souza Film Takes Proof of 2020 Election Fraud to Mass Audience​Got to love it. Notice it says proof.





						Proof of 2020 Election Fraud
					

D’Souza’s ‘2000 Mules’ Is an Absolute Must-See A view of one of six Michigan theaters that hosted the premier of Dinesh D'Souza's "2000 Mules" in Sterling Heights, Mich., on May 2, 2022. (Steven Kovac/The Epoch Times) D’Souza Film Takes Proof of 2020 Election Fraud to Mass Audience By Steven...




					elquanah.com


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie by D’Souza “2000 Mules” is still another profound and legitimate set of steps revealing the absolute disgrace and sophisticated operation that occurred to remove a President of the United States rather then allowing the People of America that privilege as given to us by our founders. Dinesh D’Souza presents clear and convincing evidence by which each American should ponder most seriously, most soberly who is seeking an office this coming November. Not simply be swayed by political ads or brochures, not taken in merely by a candidate’s presence or speech style, but what evidence is there in the candidate’s life and actions that he/she shall truly protect and defend our constitutional rights, our individual freedoms, and not merely talk-the-talk! *The movie “2000 Mules” is profound, and Dinesh D’Souza is to be complimented for taking on an investigation many in public office to this day refuse to address, other than to mock and ridicule, and through willful ignorance pretend nothing irregular occurred in the November 2020 election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Quoting conservatives who agree with you does not win an argument. Show videos of someone stuffing a dropbox more than once. That is the claim made in that documentary but for some reason, despite claiming they have 4 million minutes of video, they don't offer even one.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Quoting conservatives who agree with you does not win an argument. Show videos of someone stuffing a dropbox more than once. That is the claim made in that documentary but for some reason, despite claiming they have 4 million minutes of video, they don't offer even one.


Stop lying. The evidence they have proves fraud. PERIOD.

Why won't the media report on this and let Americans decide? Because it proves fraud.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If they have more than one ballot it is a felony. Video proves it. You have lost this argument. The election was stolen and it has been proven.



That's a lie and you know it. Here's an example of one of those videos which was investigated and turned out to be completely legal...









						What ‘2000 Mules’ leaves out of ballot harvesting claims
					

The movie "2000 Mules" by Dinesh D'Souza alleges a ballot harvesting conspiracy in Georgia and four other states, but it lacks proof and context to support allegations of fraud in the 2020 presidential election.




					www.ajc.com
				




_Election investigators have reviewed several videos included in “2000 Mules” and found no illegal behavior, including a video that showed a Gwinnett County man inserting ballots into a drop box, according to the secretary of state’s office.

*“We investigated, and the five ballots that he turned in were all for himself and his family members,”* said Republican Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger during a debate last week._​


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You really think that ? They could easily find those videos. How stupid are you? Is this for real?



LOL

Moron, the very first video they showed, they claimed the guy was carrying multiple ballots. But it's clear in the video he has only one. He drops it and they claim he picks up multiple ballots but again, it's clear he picked up only one. They're telling you what you want to hear and you believe them, and not your own eyes, because you're brain-dead.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's a lie and you know it. Here's an example of one of those videos which was investigated and turned out to be completely legal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is ballot trafficking. Even your link fails.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, the very first video they showed, they claimed the guy was carrying multiple ballots. But it's clear in the video he has only one. He drops it and they claim he picks up multiple ballots but again, it's clear he picked up only one. They're telling you what you want to hear and you believe them, and not your own eyes, because you're brain-dead.


Please. Everyone knows that is ridiculous. You are fucked troll, fraud has been proven. I do not give a fuck what you think but will no longer reply to your stupid posts that never address the evidence that law enforcement uses to convict criminals that they have.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie by D’Souza “2000 Mules” is still another profound and legitimate set of steps revealing the absolute disgrace and sophisticated operation that occurred to remove a President of the United States rather then allowing the People of America that privilege as given to us by our founders. Dinesh D’Souza presents clear and convincing evidence by which each American should ponder most seriously, most soberly who is seeking an office this coming November. Not simply be swayed by political ads or brochures, not taken in merely by a candidate’s presence or speech style, but what evidence is there in the candidate’s life and actions that he/she shall truly protect and defend our constitutional rights, our individual freedoms, and not merely talk-the-talk! *The movie “2000 Mules” is profound, and Dinesh D’Souza is to be complimented for taking on an investigation many in public office to this day refuse to address, other than to mock and ridicule, and through willful ignorance pretend nothing irregular occurred in the November 2020 election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL@Epochtimes! You do know that it's a  Falun Gong owned operation, right?









						Falun Gong - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_*
The performance arts group Shen Yun and the media organization The Epoch Times are the major outreach organizations of Falun Gong.[5] Both promote the spiritual and political teachings of Falun Gong.[33][34][35] They and a variety of other organizations such as New Tang Dynasty Television (NTD) operate as extensions of Falun Gong. These extensions promote the new religious movement and its teachings. In the case of The Epoch Times, they also promote conspiracy theories such as QAnon and anti-vaccine misinformation[279] and far-right politics in both Europe and the United States.[21][19][32] Around the time of the 2016 United States presidential election, The Epoch Times began running articles supportive of Donald Trump and critical of his opponents.[31][32]

According to a 2020 report by the Los Angeles magazine:

*_


> _*Both Shen Yun and Epoch Times are funded and operated by members of Falun Gong, a controversial spiritual group that was banned by China's government in 1999. [...] Falun Gong melds traditional Taoist principles with occasionally bizarre pronouncements from its Chinese-born founder and leader, Li Hongzhi. Among other pronouncements, Li has claimed that aliens started invading human minds in the beginning of the 20th century, leading to mass corruption and the invention of computers. He has also denounced feminism and homosexuality and claimed he can walk through walls and levitate. But the central tenet of the group's wide-ranging belief system is its fierce opposition to communism.
> In 2000, Li founded Epoch Times to disseminate Falun Gong talking points to American readers. Six years later he launched Shen Yun as another vehicle to promote his teachings to mainstream Western audiences. Over the years Shen Yun and Epoch Times, while nominally separate organizations, have operated in tandem in Falun Gong's ongoing PR campaign against the Chinese government, taking directions from Li.
> Despite its conservative agenda, Epoch Times took pains until recently to avoid wading into partisan U.S. politics. That all changed in June 2015 after Donald Trump descended on a golden escalator to announce his presidential candidacy, proclaiming that he "beat China all the time." In Trump, Falun Gong saw more than just an ally—it saw a savior. As a former Epoch Times editor told NBC News, the group's leaders "believe that Trump was sent by heaven to destroy the communist party."[34]*_


_*
Falun Gong extensions have also been active in promoting the European alt-right.[21]
*_
*The exact financial and structural connections between Falun Gong, Shen Yun and The Epoch Times remains unclear. According to NBC News:*




> The Epoch Media Group, along with Shen Yun, a dance troupe known for its ubiquitous advertising and unsettling performances, make up the outreach effort of Falun Gong, a relatively new spiritual practice that combines ancient Chinese meditative exercises, mysticism and often ultraconservative cultural worldviews. Falun Gong's founder has referred to Epoch Media Group as "our media," and the group's practice heavily informs _The Epoch Times'_ coverage, according to former employees who spoke with NBC News. _The Epoch Times_, digital production company NTD and the heavily advertised dance troupe Shen Yun make up the nonprofit network that Li calls "our media." Financial documents paint a complicated picture of more than a dozen technically separate organizations that appear to share missions, money and executives. Though the source of their revenue is unclear, the most recent financial records from each organization paint a picture of an overall business thriving in the Trump era.[121]


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> LOL@Epochtimes! You do know that it's a  Falun Gong owned operation, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that, the evidence of fraud is refutable. It is the same evidence used by law enforcement  to convict criminals. And who cares what NBC news says.

Address the facts not the messenger. The election was stolen by a massive criminal conspiracy just like Biden said it would be. There is also video. Lots of them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck that, the evidence of fraud is refutable. It is the same evidence used by law enforcement  to convict criminals. And who cares what NBC news says.
> 
> Address the facts not the messenger. The election was stolen by a massive criminal conspiracy just like Biden said it would be. There is also videos. Lots of them.


Indeed, the evidence IS refutable..and easily done~


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Most people don’t want to be sued, that’s why they typically make choices that they can’t get sued for. Duh


Ballot harvesting isn’t illegal in some states but it should be outlawed in every state.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ballot harvesting isn’t illegal in some states but it should be outlawed in every state.


It is not legal in any of the states they investigated. In most cases another's ballot must be taken to a polling place. You are not allowed multiple trips.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not legal in any of the states they investigated.


They definitely showed a delta in patterns. What they need to do is show if the same thing happens in non swing states. If it doesn’t then you know there is something fishy going on.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They definitely showed a delta in patterns. What they need to do is show if the same thing happens in non swing states. If it doesn’t then you know there is something fishy going on.


It did not. The close to 100% turnout was only in the swing states. That is documented fact and has been out there for awhile.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ohhh that’s scary!!!! I have a few QAnon videos I can send you next. Verified proof that Hillary ran a child porn ring out of a pizza shop basement and most global elites drink virgin blood to rejuvenate their skin. Send me $100 and all this truth can be yours!!!



Actually, didn't Jeff Epstein end up in prison, then murdered by Hillary because the whole "democrats are pedophiles" thing was proven??

Shouldn't you vile Nazis be calling things "Conspiracy Theories" before they are proven in a court of law?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is ballot trafficking. Even your link fails.



Liar. In Georgia. household members, family members and caregivers can drop off ballots for others who reside with them.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why would a beltway insider say the things he said to defend Trump regarding the Russia investigation and several other controversial issues? How does that make sense in your warped mind?




Assumes facts not in reality.

You fling shit. Nothing more.

Make a specific, documented case and I'll address it.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You post the best fiction!


Is that the new catch phrase by you liberals to play down voter fraud?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Please. Everyone knows that is ridiculous. You are fucked troll, fraud has been proven. I do not give a fuck what you think but will no longer reply to your stupid posts that never address the evidence that law enforcement uses to convict criminals that they have.



LOLOLOL

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they are not legit the way they were cast. You lose. Game over.


Excellent so if you are going to claim a stolen election you would need to isolate those votes that were improperly cast and then deduct them from each candidates totals. You can’t do that can you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It did not. The close to 100% turnout was only in the swing states. That is documented fact and has been out there for awhile.


Then that needs to be investigated and reported on


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ballot harvesting isn’t illegal in some states but it should be outlawed in every state.


I got no issues with taking my families ballots to the mailbox. Don’t see what the big fuss is about that. The ballots still undergo verification. We are talking about real votes


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not legal in any of the states they investigated. In most cases another's ballot must be taken to a polling place. You are not allowed multiple trips.


Name a state. Let’s dig in


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck that, the evidence of fraud is refutable. It is the same evidence used by law enforcement  to convict criminals. And who cares what NBC news says.
> 
> Address the facts not the messenger. The election was stolen by a massive criminal conspiracy just like Biden said it would be. There is also video. Lots of them.



LOLOL

It's sooo irrefutable, they never once show any single person dropping off ballots more than one time. *4 million minutes of video*... geolocations to the second ... and they couldn't produce one single mule on camera.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, didn't Jeff Epstein end up in prison, then murdered by Hillary because the whole "democrats are pedophiles" thing was proven??
> 
> Shouldn't you vile Nazis be calling things "Conspiracy Theories" before they are proven in a court of law?


Oh good youve already seen the videos and bought into that craziness. I should have known!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I got no issues with taking my families ballots to the mailbox. Don’t see what the big fuss is about that. The ballots still undergo verification. We are talking about real votes


I ll explain it to you since you’re dumb. The Democratic Party invests $50mil to go into swing states and Democrat households and tells em, here are ballots, sign em and I ll drop em off for you. Don’t know how to fill it out? I ll Do it for you. That’s ballot harvesting that should be illegal. No one cares about your leftist family, transocrat.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Assumes facts not in reality.
> 
> You fling shit. Nothing more.
> 
> Make a specific, documented case and I'll address it.


Nice dodge.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I got no issues with taking my families ballots to the mailbox. Don’t see what the big fuss is about that. The ballots still undergo verification. We are talking about real votes


Listen to yesterday’s episode of the Ben Shapiro podcast. He explains it well and fairly. You claim you respect Ben. So do it. Or did you lie about that as well?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Name a state. Let’s dig in


GA
AZ
PA

Three states


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I ll explain it to you since you’re dumb. The Democratic Party invests $50mil to go into swing states and Democrat households and tells em, here are ballots, sign em and I ll drop em off for you. Don’t know how to fill it out? I ll Do it for you. That’s ballot harvesting that should be illegal. No one cares about your leftist family, transocrat.


That wasn’t what I was talking about but out of curiosity…. Why do you want that to be illegal?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GA
> AZ
> PA
> 
> Three states


All three of those states allow for people to drop ballots for others.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That wasn’t what I was talking about but out of curiosity…. Why do you want that to be illegal?


Because then the party is essentially buying votes. And it’s not what you were talking about but that is what happened. So I come to a door of an old lady, and I say give me your ballot. I ll help you fill it out and mail it for you. Just sign it. That’s at worst voter intimidation and it’s certainly buying votes. If you want to vote do so in person unless you have a valid reason as to why you cannot. Sick, out of state for business or military duty, etc.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> All three of those states allow for people to drop ballots for others.


And should not. Therein lies the point.  Duh. As I said it’s not illegal but it should be.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Name a state. Let’s dig in



He's lying. Clear evidence that even he knows he's full of shit.

*Specific people may return ballot (household members, caregivers, and/or family members)*


Arizona

Georgia

Michigan

Nevada

*Unspecified (no laws specifying whether someone may return ballots on behalf of voters)*


Wisconsin

*Someone chosen by voter may return ballot*


Pennsylvania

In every single state in that film, it's legal for someone to drop off ballots for another, though it varies who is eligible.









						Ballot harvesting (ballot collection) laws by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not legal in any of the states they investigated. In most cases another's ballot must be taken to a polling place. You are not allowed multiple trips.



Liar...









						Ballot harvesting (ballot collection) laws by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org
				




If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because then the party is essentially buying votes. And it’s not what you were talking about but that is what happened. So I come to a door of an old lady, and I say give me your ballot. I ll help you fill it out and mail it for you. Just sign it. That’s at worst voter intimidation and it’s certainly buying votes. If you want to vote do so in person unless you have a valid reason as to why you cannot. Sick, out of state for business or military duty, etc.


 Buying votes would be going to somebody’s door and offering people money for their ballots and then filling it out against the wishes of the person signing the ballot. You’re not saying that’s what’s happening are you? 

It sounds like your implying that there is force or intimidation involved where outsiders are deciding who other people vote for. Do you have evidence of this?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> He's lying. Clear evidence that even he knows he's full of shit.
> 
> *Specific people may return ballot (household members, caregivers, and/or family members)*​​
> Arizona
> ...


Agreed. I’ve posted this link three times now trying to get Lastamender to discuss the actual law and he has ignored me every time


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Assumes facts not in reality


You just said Hillary murdered Epsten


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Buying votes would be going to somebody’s door and offering people money for their ballots and then filling it out against the wishes of the person signing the ballot. You’re not saying that’s what’s happening are you?
> 
> It sounds like your implying that there is force or intimidation involved where outsiders are deciding who other people vote for. Do you have evidence of this?


Can you not read? You are paying for people to walk to persons houses and basically tell ‘em to fill out the ballot to your liking and you ll mail it for em. That’s for all intents and purposes buying votes. As I said listen to yesterdays Ben Shapiro podcast. That’s my evidence. I already said this. Can you not fucking read, transocrat or are you trolling again? It’s free on Spotify. Check it out.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And should not. Therein lies the point.  Duh. As I said it’s not illegal but it should be.


Well perhaps you should correct your buddies here who keep repeating that it is illegal. Start with Lastamender


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You just said Hillary murdered Epsten


Who the fuck is “Epsten”?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are paying for people to walk to persons houses and *basically tell ‘em to fill out the ballot to your liking *and you ll mail it for em


And they can say no, or vote how they want. So is that what you would do? Just say "mkay" and fill out whatever?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well perhaps you should correct your buddies here who keep repeating that it is illegal. Start with Lastamender


I said it should be illegal and he is not my buddy, transocrat. I am My own person. I do not need “buddies” to make you look like an idiot. You do that well on your own. Tell me again how boring Biden is as mothers cannot find enough baby formula to feed their kids. Biden is a moron like his voter base.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Can you not read? You are paying for people to walk to persons houses and basically tell ‘em to fill out the ballot to your liking and you ll mail it for em. That’s for all intents and purposes buying votes. As I said listen to yesterdays Ben Shapiro podcast. That’s my evidence. I already said this. Can you not fucking read, transocrat or are you trolling again? It’s free on Spotify. Check it out.


That’s not buying votes. Not even close. If street teams are pressuring or intimidating citizens to vote against their will then that is an obvious issue and should not be legal. You are implying this is being done. Do you have proof?


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Liar. In Georgia. household members, family members and caregivers can drop off ballots for others who reside with them.
> 
> If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


All ten of them or more? Multiple times? You are being ridiculous. The reality says you got caught by the same technique law enforcemwnt uses. That is a fact you cannot change.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And they can say no, or vote how they want. So is that what you would do? Just say "mkay" and fill out whatever?


They may say “no” but why would they? They are registered Democrats and on your list as having requested a ballot, you race baiting idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s not buying votes. Not even close. If street teams are pressuring or intimidating citizens to vote against their will then that is an obvious issue and should not be legal. You are implying this is being done. Do you have proof?


Whistle blowers in three states say they are.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I said it should be illegal and he is not my buddy, transocrat. I am My own person. I do not need “buddies” to make you look like an idiot. You do that well on your own. Tell me again how boring Biden is as mothers cannot find enough baby formula to feed their kids. Biden is a moron like his voter base.


Biden is boring and he isn’t in charge of baby formula production. Nice change of subject. You do a fine job making yourself look foolish


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s not buying votes. Not even close. If street teams are pressuring or intimidating citizens to vote against their will then that is an obvious issue and should not be legal. You are implying this is being done. Do you have proof?


What the fuck? You troll. Listen to the podcast. You claim you respect Ben. So give him a listen. Duh. And yeah it is buying votes IMO. You’re paying people to go out and collect ballots that normally would not be cast and only those who agree with your political views.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Excellent so if you are going to claim a stolen election you would need to isolate those votes that were improperly cast and then deduct them from each candidates totals. You can’t do that can you?



He doesn't want to do that. Like D'Souza, he wants to presume 100% of them were for Biden so that 3 states would be flipped, conveniently giving Trump a 279 to 259 edge.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How do you end up walking by 30 drop boxes in one day?


So which is it?

1). Just walking by 30 times in one day?  Delivery or Ride Share.
or
2). Dropping off these harvested ballots each time?  30 Different times.

Show us proof from D'Souzas film where this actually happened.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden is boring and he isn’t in charge of baby formula production. Nice change of subject. You do a fine job making yourself look foolish


To you he isn’t in charge or responsible for anything. You troll so Why cant I? I told you my evidence was the podcast and you conveniently ignored that, transocrat.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well perhaps you should correct your buddies here who keep repeating that it is illegal. Start with Lastamender


I never said it was illegal if they are taken to a polling place or dropped in front of an election officials. Find me a law that says differently in one of the 5 states. I'll wait.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden is boring and he isn’t in charge of baby formula production. Nice change of subject. You do a fine job making yourself look foolish


 They want laissez faire, they get laissez faire, then they blame the president for baby formula shortages. It makes sense, after a botched lobotomy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> So which is it?
> 
> 1). Just walking by 30 times in one day?  Delivery or Ride Share.
> or
> ...


Why didn’t he walk by 30 times any other time but only during  the voting timeframe? Hmmmm


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> They want laissez faire, they get laissez faire, then they blame the president for baby formula shortages. It makes sense, after a botched lobotomy.


So nothing is his fault? Polls say otherwise, race baiter.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What the fuck? You troll. Listen to the podcast. You claim you respect Ben. So give him a listen. Duh. And yeah it is buying votes IMO. You’re paying people to go out and collect ballots that normally would not be cast and only those who agree with your political views.


I’ll listen next time I’m on the road. The situation you paint is promoting turn out, not forcing people to do anything against their own free will…. why do you have an issue with that?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GA
> AZ
> PA
> 
> Three states



All legal for family members or care givers to drop off ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> So which is it?
> 
> 1). Just walking by 30 times in one day?  Delivery or Ride Share.
> or
> ...


The phone pings and videos prove it. What part of that don't you understand? 

And why isn't the ministry of truth chiming in? I'll tell you why. They are scared to death of it because it proves fraud. Surely they would have said something by now. More OBVIOUS guilt.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> All legal for family members or care givers to drop off ballots.


How many? And where should they be dropped off? I'll wait, each state please. And sources.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’ll listen next time I’m on the road. The situation you paint is promoting turn out, not forcing people to do anything against their own free will…. why do you have an issue with that?


Nope it’s allowing those with the deepest pockets to essentially buy votes. Ben explains it very well and also questions much of 2000 mules. He is very fair IMO. But you ll never listen. But regardless. That is my proofz


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I never said it was illegal if they are taken to a polling place or dropped in front of an election officials. Find me a law that says differently in one of the 5 states. I'll wait.


You said it was illegal for somebody to drop off somebody else’s ballot in a dropbox. That just not true


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> All legal for family members or care givers to drop off ballots.


That’s what I said but said it should not be. Ben Shapiro explains it very well on his Wed podcast, Fido aka my stalker.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Can you not read? You are paying for people to walk to persons houses and basically tell ‘em to fill out the ballot to your liking and you ll mail it for em. That’s for all intents and purposes buying votes. As I said listen to yesterdays Ben Shapiro podcast. That’s my evidence. I already said this. Can you not fucking read, transocrat or are you trolling again? It’s free on Spotify. Check it out.



Which is already illegal in 4 of the 5 states in question and no one is claiming that happened.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You said it was illegal for somebody to drop off somebody else’s ballot in a dropbox. That just not true


But it should be. My POV.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Which is already illegal in 4 of the 5 states in question and no one is claiming that happened.


People are claiming it happened actually. The podcast explains it quite well, Fido. I find Ben Shapiro to be fair and I disagree with him frequently as well.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope it’s allowing those with the deepest pockets to essentially buy votes. Ben explains it very well and also questions much of 2000 mules. He is very fair IMO. But you ll never listen. But regardless. That is my proofz


Well in that case every candidate that spends money on campaigning is buying votes. What an idiotic argument you are making.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope it’s allowing those with the deepest pockets to essentially buy votes. Ben explains it very well and also questions much of 2000 mules. He is very fair IMO. But you ll never listen. But regardless. That is my proofz


What does he question? The evidence does not lie.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But it should be. My POV.


I don’t care what you think it should be. Go vote for it. This debate is about fake claims of a stolen election and a main point being made is that people illegally dropped multiple ballots in drop boxes. Try and keep up


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well in that case every candidate that spends money on campaigning is buying votes. What an idiotic argument you are making.


Not all have a massive criminal conspiracy to steal an election until 2020. It has been proven.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> All ten of them or more? Multiple times? You are being ridiculous.



Liar, the film doesn't prove anyone dropped off ballots more than once.



Lastamender said:


> The reality says you got caught by the same technique law enforcemwnt uses. That is a fact you cannot change.



LOLOL

You moron, law enforcement doesn't utilize geolocations to catch ballot harvesters. To do that, they rely on fingerprints.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope it’s allowing those with the deepest pockets to essentially buy votes. Ben explains it very well and also questions much of 2000 mules. He is very fair IMO. But you ll never listen. But regardless. That is my proofz


What does Benny boy question about 2000 mules. Please share with the class


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well in that case every candidate that spends money on campaigning is buying votes. What an idiotic argument you are making.


Right so now who spends the most will garner the most votes. Is that how we want to be run? And it’s HIS argument and I agree with him, you fucking waste of life.


Lastamender said:


> What does he question? The evidence does not lie.


listen to it and hear for yourself


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t care what you think it should be. Go vote for it. This debate is about fake claims of a stolen election and a main point being made is that people illegally dropped multiple ballots in drop boxes. Try and keep up


Why don't you ever mention the same people are dropping ballots at different boxes all fucking day long and into the AM hours?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What does Benny boy question about 2000 mules. Please share with the class


Listen to it and see for yourself, transocrat. I am not doing the work for you.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Whistle blowers in three states say they are.



You mean the actors they hired to appear as whistleblowers? Real whistleblowers go to the authorities. Who in the movie did that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Liar, the film doesn't prove anyone dropped off ballots more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Law enforcement uses geo for other purposes so geo is widely known and used frequently. Listen to the podcast and educate yourself, stalker.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> So which is it?
> 
> 1). Just walking by 30 times in one day?  Delivery or Ride Share.
> or
> ...



There is no such proof. That is why he makes up excuses for why he can't deliver the goods.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Right so now who spends the most will garner the most votes. Is that how we want to be run? And it’s HIS argument and I agree with him, you fucking waste of life.
> 
> listen to it and hear for yourself


Please give me a link.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not all have a massive criminal conspiracy to steal an election until 2020. It has been proven.


Did you hear somewhere that if you keep repeating lies people will start to believe them? You’re not being coy. Nothing has been proven


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Please give me a link.











						‎The Ben Shapiro Show on Apple Podcasts
					

‎News · 2022



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you hear somewhere that if you keep repeating lies people will start to believe them? You’re not being coy. Nothing has been proven


Nothing yet. Doesn’t mean it didn’t happen and should just be dismissed, transocrat.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> There is no such proof. That is why he makes up excuses for why he can't deliver the goods.


The goods have been delivered. Part of the point of the movie was that state authorities have this evidence and are doing nothing. They are still covering up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't you ever mention the same people are dropping ballots at different boxes all fucking day long and into the AM hours?


Here is the direct link to the 2000 Mules podcast by Ben. Slade3200 check it out.









						‎The Ben Shapiro Show: Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show The Ben Shapiro Show, Ep Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election - May 10, 2022



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings and videos prove it. What part of that don't you understand?



No they don't as the never actually tied a single person's video to their geolocation in the movie.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ‎The Ben Shapiro Show on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎News · 2022
> ...


Could you give the approximate time, the thing is 49 minutes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> No they don't as the never actually tied a single person's video to their geolocation in the movie.


The point is they can. You realize every time you say something like that you are admitting it happened? You are probably not smart enough to figure that out, Assflap.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many? And where should they be dropped off? I'll wait, each state please. And sources.



There's no limit as long as their household members, family members or care givers.

And I've posted this link at least twice so far. Stop ignoring it...









						Ballot harvesting (ballot collection) laws by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Could you give the approximate time, the thing is 49 minutes.


It’s toward the middle end


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> People are claiming it happened actually. The podcast explains it quite well, Fido. I find Ben Shapiro to be fair and I disagree with him frequently as well.



Oh? Who claimed that happened?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Right so now who spends the most will garner the most votes. Is that how we want to be run?


I'm fine with taking big money out of politics.

Are we in agreement on that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Could you give the approximate time, the thing is 49 minutes.


Go to minute 47.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? Who claimed that happened?











						‎The Ben Shapiro Show: Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show The Ben Shapiro Show, Ep Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election - May 10, 2022



					podcasts.apple.com
				




Listen for yourself


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not all have a massive criminal conspiracy to steal an election until 2020. It has been proven.



Trump did. That's been proven too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I'm fine with taking big money out of politics.
> 
> Are we in agreement on that?


100%


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ‎The Ben Shapiro Show: Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Show The Ben Shapiro Show, Ep Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election - May 10, 2022
> ...



At what minute mark of that 1:17:00 podcast does he claim that?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Law enforcement uses geo for other purposes so geo is widely known and used frequently. Listen to the podcast and educate yourself, stalker.



Try to pay attention, GayShortBus, we're talking about ballot harvesters, not others.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> At what minute mark of that 1:17:00 podcast does he claim that?


Already answered that. It starts at minute 47 and lasts about 20 min.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The goods have been delivered. Part of the point of the movie was that state authorities have this evidence and are doing nothing. They are still covering up.



LOL

They're doing nothing because the movie fails to prove fraud. You just tacitly admitted that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Try to pay attention, GayShortBus, we're talking about ballot harvesters, not others.


So if geo may be used for others why is it not credible here, Fido? Again, calling me gay for calling you out for using a gay slur is like calling me black for calling you out for using the “N” word. It doesn’t make sense. Typical for your posts, stalker. Are you ever not a complete waste of life?


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why didn’t he walk by 30 times any other time but only during  the voting timeframe? Hmmmm


Who walked by 30 times? 
Did D'Souza show the SAME person walking by the drop box 30 times?
Why no other time except during the voting timeframe?
Please tell me that D'Souza documented other days outside the voting timeframe to PROVE that this happened or didn't happen.


Lastamender said:


> The phone pings and videos prove it. What part of that don't you understand?


What part........the part that PROVES that a 'ping' means a dropped ballot(s).  <<< that part.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> They're doing nothing because the movie fails to prove fraud. You just tacitly admitted that.


You mean they aren’t doing anything? Are you ever not a dickhead lapdog? You fucking waste of life piece of filth.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The point is they can.














Moron -- if they could have, they would have. After all, that's what the movie was about.

Holyfuckingshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> Who walked by 30 times?
> Did D'Souza show the SAME person walking by the drop box 30 times?
> Why no other time except during the voting timeframe?
> Please tell me that D'Souza documented other days outside the voting timeframe to PROVE that this happened or didn't happen.
> ...











						‎The Ben Shapiro Show: Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show The Ben Shapiro Show, Ep Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election - May 10, 2022



					podcasts.apple.com
				





I believe Ben over a failed broke school teacher.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> There's no limit as long as their household members, family members or care givers.
> 
> And I've posted this link at least twice so far. Stop ignoring it...
> 
> ...


I see all those people with families big enough to keep them dropping ballots all day long. The evidence proves that is what they did.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron -- if they could have, they would have. After all, that's what the movie was about.
> 
> Holyfuckingshit.


Can you prove they did not? Why announce it, faces were not blurred. You realize you have totally lost this argument and have admitted it happened? You are a class A fool.


----------



## Winco (May 12, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you hear somewhere that if you keep repeating lies people will start to believe them? You’re not being coy. Nothing has been proven


Yes he did hear somewhere.
Trump started the Fake News chant, long before he decided to run.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> ‎The Ben Shapiro Show: Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Show The Ben Shapiro Show, Ep Examining 2000 Mules And The 2020 Election - May 10, 2022
> ...


LOOLOLLLOL.  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Can you prove they did not? Why announce it, faces were not blurred. You realize you have totally lost this argument and have admitted it happened? You are a class A fool.


Agreed. TransFido is a class A fool.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So if geo may be used for others why is it not credible here, Fido?



You really are retarded, GayShortBus, to not already understand why. But I'm a kind-hearted Liberal so I'll explain it to ya .... geolocating only reveals a person's probably location. It does nothing to reveal a person's actions. While it can show a dot on a map, it can't show a person illegally stuffing ballots into a drop box.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, calling me gay for calling you out for using a gay slur is like calling me black for calling you out for using the “N” word. It doesn’t make sense.



LOL

Now that's one fucked up analogy, even for you, GayShortBus. I didn't do the equivalent of using the N-word so you didn't call me out for doing anything like that regarding gays. I used a word which has absolutely nothing to do with homosexuality. But being a gay man yourself, your delicate sensitivities to that subject led you to think I did. That's how I now know you're a flaming faggot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yes he did hear somewhere.
> Trump started the Fake News chant, long before he decided to run.
> 
> LOOLOLLLOL.  ^^^^^^^^^


Can’t dispute what he says. I accept Your surrender, failed history teacher.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> You really are retarded, GayShortBus, to not already understand why. But I'm a kind-hearted Liberal so I'll explain it to ya .... geolocating only reveals a person's probably location. It does nothing to reveal a person's actions. While it can show a dot on a map, it can't show a person illegally stuffing ballots into a drop box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Probably location” lol. You said “flaming”. That’s the equivalent of the “N” word. I called You out for being a hypocrite Dembot and you start calling me “gay”. Are you ever not a complete tard, transFido?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You mean they aren’t doing anything? Are you ever not a dickhead lapdog? You fucking waste of life piece of filth.



LOL

Means the same thing, GayShortBus. It's fun though to see how easy it is to trigger you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> You really are retarded, GayShortBus, to not already understand why. But I'm a kind-hearted Liberal so I'll explain it to ya .... geolocating only reveals a person's probably location. It does nothing to reveal a person's actions. While it can show a dot on a map, it can't show a person illegally stuffing ballots into a drop box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TransFido, Ben Shapiro is smarter than you and makes a credible case. Something a lapdog like you would not fucking understand you waste of life pathetic old fool.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Means the same thing, GayShortBus. It's fun though to see how easy it is to trigger you.


It does? Guess you failed grammar too, eh TransFido? Can you identify what a woman is, you fucking waste of life?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I see all those people with families big enough to keep them dropping ballots all day long. The evidence proves that is what they did.



LOL

You're lying again FruitLoops. In reality, you've seen no one drop off more than a few ballots and you've seen no one drop off ballots at more than one location.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## cnm (May 12, 2022)

Oddball said:


> No it's not....They've run like scalded cats from every 2020 elecction fraud story, after Dominion threatened to sue them....They're the typical spineless republican scum who gave us Trump....Fuck Newsmucks.


I thought truth was a complete defence...


----------



## cnm (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TransFido, Ben Shapiro is smarter than you and makes a credible case. Something a lapdog like you would not fucking understand you waste of life pathetic old fool.


Ben Shapiro thinks he knows stuff without doing the most basic preparation.

_Ben Shapiro apologises to Andrew Neil after being 'destroyed' in BBC interview_​_[...] The US conservative pundit Ben Shapiro has said he was “destroyed” by Andrew Neil in a TV debate in which he accused the veteran broadcaster of being a “lefty” before abruptly ending the interview._​​_Neil, chair of the group that owns the right wing magazine the Spectator, subjected Shapiro to a robust interrogation about previous remarks such as “Israelis like to build, Arabs like to bomb crap”, and highlighted his support for new hardline abortion laws in the state of Georgia. [...]_​


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Shapiro is selling out. The conclusion that the ballots are not fraudulent but cast fraudulently? Sorry that is good enough for me. It makes the vote uncertifiable because of how it was cast.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

cnm said:


> Ben Shapiro thinks he knows stuff without doing the most basic preparation.
> 
> _Ben Shapiro apologises to Andrew Neil after being 'destroyed' in BBC interview_​_[...] The US conservative pundit Ben Shapiro has said he was “destroyed” by Andrew Neil in a TV debate in which he accused the veteran broadcaster of being a “lefty” before abruptly ending the interview._​​_Neil, chair of the group that owns the right wing magazine the Spectator, subjected Shapiro to a robust interrogation about previous remarks such as “Israelis like to build, Arabs like to bomb crap”, and highlighted his support for new hardline abortion laws in the state of Georgia. [...]_​


Shapiro is not the topic. His opinion of the movie is.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Can you prove they did not? Why announce it, faces were not blurred. You realize you have totally lost this argument and have admitted it happened? You are a class A fool.



Moron... THEY prove they can't. Their claim was they tracked 54,000 mules. They claim they knew at precisely what moment in time each of them were at a drop box. They claim they have 4 million minutes of video.  You realize how easy it would have been to pull up videos of several drop boxes and go to the precise moment where they would have been able to show the same person at multiple drop boxes?

Do you have any idea how powerful that would have been for the sake of the movie? Without question, if they could have done that, they would have. That would have made their claims believable.

Instead, they just want people to take them at their word that it happened. And unfortunately for them, their word is utterly worthless since it's built upon the foundation of a known liar who was caught lying about voter fraud following the 2016 election; and on the word of a felon, convicted on campaign finance violations.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> They're doing nothing because the movie fails to prove fraud. You just tacitly admitted that.


They will not even investigate the evidence they have. It is a cover up. They are not going to turn themselves in if they were , and they were, complicit.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron... THEY prove they can't. Their claim was they tracked 54,000 mules. They claim they knew at precisely what moment in time each of them were at a drop box. They claim they have 4 million minutes of video.  You realize how easy it would have been to pull up videos of several drop boxes and go to the precise moment where they would have been able to show the same person at multiple drop boxes?
> 
> Do you have any idea how powerful that would have been for the sake of the movie? Without question, if they could have done that, they would have. That would have made their claims believable.
> 
> Instead, they just want people to take them at their word that it happened. And unfortunately for them, their word is utterly worthless since it's built upon the foundation of a known liar who was caught lying about voter fraud following the 2016 election; and on the word of a felon, convicted on campaign finance violations.


They could be coming out with just that hearing the ridiculous excuses. The computer can match them easily. They promised much more would come out.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Shapiro is selling out. The conclusion that the ballots are not fraudulent but cast fraudulently. Sorry that is good enough for me. It makes the vote uncertifiable because of how it was cast.



So those votes shouldn't count?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They will not even investigate the evidence they have. It is a cover up. They are not going to turn themselves in if they were , and they were, complicit.



LOL

Who is "they," FruitLoops.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TransFido, Ben Shapiro is smarter than you and makes a credible case. Something a lapdog like you would not fucking understand you waste of life pathetic old fool.



Moron, Shapiro made claims that not even the movie made. You fail yet again because you're a failure.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> So those votes shouldn't count?


I do not think they should. Why would they end up at a non-profit to be doled out? Fraud, pinhead.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Who is "they," FruitLoops.


The state authorities.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It does? Guess you failed grammar too, eh TransFido?



Yes, GayShortBus, it does.









						No one, nobody, nothing, nowhere
					

No one, nobody, nothing, nowhere - English Grammar Today - a reference to written and spoken English grammar and usage - Cambridge Dictionary




					dictionary.cambridge.org
				


​*I did nothing. (stronger than I didn’t do anything.)*​


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Can you identify what a woman is, you fucking waste of life?



Sure GayShortBus -- my wife and every woman on the planet like her.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The state authorities.



LOLOL 

Every time this shit blows up in your face, your conspiracy grows wider. 

Let's add them to your ever growing list...

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... *state authorities can't be trusted* ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

*But Donald Trump can be trusted.*_​


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not think they should. Why would they end up at a non-profit to be doled out? Fraud, pinhead.



There's no evidence those votes were all for Biden nor is there evidence non-profits doled anything out to anyone regarding ballots nor is there evidence anyone dropped off ballots illegally. All you just did was to once again reveal your zest to declare Trump the winner of the election he lost at the expense of disenfranchising hundreds of thousands of voters.

G'head, keep projecting it's others who are the traitor, ya cretin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

cnm said:


> Ben Shapiro thinks he knows stuff without doing the most basic preparation.
> 
> _Ben Shapiro apologises to Andrew Neil after being 'destroyed' in BBC interview_​_[...] The US conservative pundit Ben Shapiro has said he was “destroyed” by Andrew Neil in a TV debate in which he accused the veteran broadcaster of being a “lefty” before abruptly ending the interview._​​_Neil, chair of the group that owns the right wing magazine the Spectator, subjected Shapiro to a robust interrogation about previous remarks such as “Israelis like to build, Arabs like to bomb crap”, and highlighted his support for new hardline abortion laws in the state of Georgia. [...]_​


One example. Got any more you idiot Brit?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, Shapiro made claims that not even the movie made. You fail yet again because you're a failure.


What? Was that even English? You are a waste of life. Tell me again how calling someone a “flaming asshole” isn’t a gay slur. Call me the N word and see how that goes for you, TransFido. You are a waste of life, you fat ugly asshole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, GayShortBus, it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did nothing? LMaO!!! Your wife is a man? What? What the hell are you talking about, transFido. You’ve lost me. Whatever. You do you. Explains a lot about you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> There's no evidence those votes were all for Biden nor is there evidence non-profits doled anything out to anyone regarding ballots nor is there evidence anyone dropped off ballots illegally. All you just did was to once again reveal your zest to declare Trump the winner of the election he lost at the expense of disenfranchising hundreds of thousands of voters.
> 
> G'head, keep projecting it's others who are the traitor, ya cretin.


TransFido, ballot harvesting is stupid and should be illegal. That is all I am saying and Ben Shapiro made several salient points as to why. Duh. Just cause you’re trans doesn’t mean you can’t understand that point. Stupid lapdog.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What? Was that even English? You are a waste of life.



It was perfect English, GayShortBus. A pity you struggle so much with the English langauge.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tell me again how calling someone a “flaming asshole” isn’t a gay slur.



Because "flaming" is adjective used to intensify the word which follows. There's nothing gay about the word, "flaming." Again, you only think there is because you're gay and so you're ultra-sensitive to it.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Call me the N word and see how that goes for you, TransFido. You are a waste of life, you fat ugly asshole.



LOLOL

You're fatter than me, ya moron. 

And I call you whatever the fuck I want and there's absolutely nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You did nothing? LMaO!!! Your wife is a man? What? What the hell are you talking about, transFido. You’ve lost me. Whatever. You do you. Explains a lot about you.



LOL

I say my wife is a woman and your defective brain translates that into thinking my wife is a man?? 

LOLOL

Now everyone here sees you're the one who doesn't know what a woman is. Prolly explains why you're gay.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TransFido, ballot harvesting is stupid and should be illegal. That is all I am saying and Ben Shapiro made several salient points as to why. Duh. Just cause you’re trans doesn’t mean you can’t understand that point. Stupid lapdog.



It is illegal, ya flaming idiot. And who cares what Shapiro says when we're here discussing 2000 Mules but he was talking about something else?


----------



## cnm (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Shapiro is not the topic. His opinion of the movie is.


Which makes the value of his opinion relevant, and his opinion has been shown in the past to be based on stuff he's pulled from his arse.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't you ever mention the same people are dropping ballots at different boxes all fucking day long and into the AM hours?


What evidence do you have of that?!?!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen to it and see for yourself, transocrat. I am not doing the work for you.


Can’t you make arguments for yourself?!


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What evidence do you have of that?!?!


The data, you idiot.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The data, you idiot.



LOLOL

You haven't seen the data. All you've been shown is a rudimentary map with some lines drawn on it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You haven't seen the data. All you've been shown is a rudimentary map with some lines drawn on it.











						Sheriff of Arizona county featured in '2000 Mules' announces 2020 voting fraud investigations
					

Alleged Yuma County ballot harvesting "mule" interviewed in the documentary is cooperating with authorities, says the film's director, Dinesh D'Souza.




					justthenews.com
				




I hope he can get around the RINO AG.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nothing yet. Doesn’t mean it didn’t happen and should just be dismissed, transocrat.


Your butt buddy keeps repeating that it’s a sure thing, all proven.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Your butt buddy keeps repeating that it’s a sure thing, all proven.


That is what I say because that is what I believe. I can see no other explanation. I do not know how anyone can.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sheriff of Arizona county featured in '2000 Mules' announces 2020 voting fraud investigations
> 
> 
> Alleged Yuma County ballot harvesting "mule" interviewed in the documentary is cooperating with authorities, says the film's director, Dinesh D'Souza.
> ...



So? He'll turn up nothing, just like in Georgia, and then you'll simply add him to your conspiracy. How many times have we seen you do this in the past? I've literally lost count.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is what I say because that is what I believe. I can see no other explanation. I do not know how anyone can.



LOLOL

in 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So if geo may be used for others why is it not credible here, Fido? Again, calling me gay for calling you out for using a gay slur is like calling me black for calling you out for using the “N” word. It doesn’t make sense. Typical for your posts, stalker. Are you ever not a complete waste of life?


You get more and more retarded by the day. Geo is used to place people at the scene of crimes.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It does? Guess you failed grammar too, eh TransFido? Can you identify what a woman is, you fucking waste of life?


Awww look who can’t keep up in the actual debate and is resorting to petty insults again… shocking


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The data, you idiot.


The data doesn’t show what you claim


Lastamender said:


> That is what I say because that is what I believe. I can see no other explanation. I do not know how anyone can.


there you go, the first truthful thing youve said. You believe it. Your belief is blinding you from the facts and objectivity. That’s why you won’t dove into details and keep repeating falsehoods.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> there you go, the first truthful thing youve said. You believe it. Your belief is blinding you from the facts and objectivity. That’s why you won’t dove into details and keep repeating falsehoods.


Yeah, that's a great example of being intellectually calcified within an ideology.

It's _*bad enough*_ to not know or understand contrary perspectives and opinions, to be incurious; it's _*much worse*_ when they are conditioned to _*actively avoid*_ contrary perspectives and opinions as "fake news".

And then, the ultimate step from obedient, mindless tribalism to contemporary cultism only requires one additional ingredient:  A singular, powerful, dynamic leader to whom they commit, and around whom they rally.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 13, 2022)

Not that it matters, but:









						Fact-checking “2000 Mules,” the movie alleging ballot fraud
					

A film debuting in over 270 theaters across the United States this week uses a flawed analysis of cellphone location data and ballot drop box surveillance footage to cast doubt on the results of th…




					www.denverpost.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> It was perfect English, GayShortBus. A pity you struggle so much with the English langauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaming isn’t a gay slur? You’re a moron and you’re married to a man, transFido


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> It is illegal, ya flaming idiot. And who cares what Shapiro says when we're here discussing 2000 Mules but he was talking about something else?


We are discussing 2000 mules? I was Speaking with Slade and you butted in. Why? You’re obsessed with me and now you’re wishing I were gay. You’re sick and demented. Leave me alone. I am happily married to a WOMAN. You fat lapdog


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Your butt buddy keeps repeating that it’s a sure thing, all proven.


Another gay slur from a Democrat. Hilarious. You’re obviously an idiot since I told you several times. I do not have any “buddies” on this board. I am a lone wolf. I am married with kids. You’re a 50 yr old man who has never been married or been with a woman. Project much?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Can’t you make arguments for yourself?!


I did and you asked for proof. Reread what I wrote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You get more and more retarded by the day. Geo is used to place people at the scene of crimes.


So if it can be used for other purposes why can’t it be used here? Obviously it has some uses. You’re a waste of life like your little boyfriend Faun.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Awww look who can’t keep up in the actual debate and is resorting to petty insults again… shocking


I am the one who called Lastamender mu “but buddy”? That was you. So you began the mudslinging and now you’re crying about it. Pathetic. You’re a waste of life.


----------



## Delldude (May 13, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your tinfoil hat nonsense isn’t my problem.


But your false claims are.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 13, 2022)

Delldude said:


> But your false claims are.


What you consider false isn’t my problem either.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Not that it matters, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That article left out the most important reason the movie fails to prove it's claims...

Despite claiming there were as many as *54,000* mules in those 5 states who went to multiple dropboxes, and despite claiming they obtained *4 million minutes* of corroborating video ... *they were unable to show videos of anybody dropping off ballots at more than one dropbox.*


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Flaming isn’t a gay slur?



No, you flaming queer, it's not. Again, you only think it is because you're gay so you're ultra-sensitive to those things.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We are discussing 2000 mules? I was Speaking with Slade and you butted in. Why? You’re obsessed with me and now you’re wishing I were gay. You’re sick and demented. Leave me alone. I am happily married to a WOMAN. You fat lapdog



Yes, GayShortBus, this thread is about 2000 Mules. You have a problem discussing the thread topic?

And you already revealed you don't know what a woman is.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So if it can be used for other purposes why can’t it be used here? Obviously it has some uses. You’re a waste of life like your little boyfriend Faun.



Again, GayShortBus, it doesn't apply here because it's incapable of discerning the action of dropping ballots into a dropbox.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Who on Earth knows how you and that D'Souza felon conclude Biden is illegitimate given you have no idea how many of those ballots were even for Biden even if those ballots were actually harvested.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did and you asked for proof. Reread what I wrote.


I didn’t ask for proof, I asked for you to explain your argument and you said to listen to Shapiro. Think for yourself


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So if it can be used for other purposes why can’t it be used here? Obviously it has some uses. You’re a waste of life like your little boyfriend Faun.


It can be used here, got no issues with it being used. It’s not showing what these idiots are saying that it shows though. All it  shows are lines on a map


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 644000



LOL

Nah, you'll just shit yourself again like you always do.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It can be used here, got no issues with it being used. It’s not showing what these idiots are saying that it shows though. All it  shows are lines on a map



Lines which could represent election officials going from dropbox to dropbox to collect ballots.

The rubes fell hard for this one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Is that the new catch phrase by you liberals to play down voter fraud?


Well, the fascist lefty Golfing Gator can't use the "show us the evidence" dodge anymore.  He's got to support his Reich somehow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Nah, you'll just shit yourself again like you always do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You just said Hillary murdered Epsten



And?

Oh, water is wet too.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 644007



Nah, you'll have another one of these moments...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> All three of those states allow for people to drop ballots for others.



All three of those states changed election laws within three months of the election. Arizona and Georgia ONLY permitted dropping off ballots for family members in the same household.

You got caught.

Dude, you can't engage in the level of fraud you committed without someone seeing you.

You're busted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nah, you'll have another one of these moments...



Photoshop is so fun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> All three of those states changed election laws within three months of the election. Arizona and Georgia ONLY permitted dropping off ballots for family members in the same household.
> 
> You got caught.
> 
> ...



LOL

Moron, 2000 Mules didn't show a single person depositing multiple ballots in more than one dropbox.

Like you, the movie is a monumental fail.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, the fascist lefty Golfing Gator can't use the "show us the evidence" dodge anymore.  He's got to support his Reich somehow.


The only evidence that you THINK you have is people dropping off multiple ballots to drop boxes which is legal in the states being questioned. You are combining videos of individuals dropping off multiple ballots with random unlinked geo data showing nameless people driving around town. Then you make the retarded link that if people drive by a non profit and ballot box then they must be dumping ballots… yet there is not actual proof of this happening. Furthermore you have zero evidence that any fake ballots or votes were made. We are still talking about real verified votes from real people. 

You’re too deep down the wormhole to see how weak your talking points are. The flashiness of a con video has you stuck in tunnel vision.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> All three of those states changed election laws within three months of the election. Arizona and Georgia ONLY permitted dropping off ballots for family members in the same household.
> 
> You got caught.
> 
> ...


Well there you go, people dropping off multiple ballots were acting within the law. So when you show these videos of people doing legal drops what exactly do you think you are proving? The law changes were not a new revelation revealed through this video.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, 2000 Mules didn't show a single person depositing multiple ballots in more than one dropbox.
> 
> Like you, the movie is a monumental fail.



Retard, your straw man has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The only evidence that you THINK you have is people dropping off multiple ballots to drop boxes which is legal in the states being questioned. You are combining videos of individuals dropping off multiple ballots with random unlinked geo data showing nameless people driving around town. Then you make the retarded link that if people drive by a non profit and ballot box then they must be dumping ballots… yet there is not actual proof of this happening. Furthermore you have zero evidence that any fake ballots or votes were made. We are still talking about real verified votes from real people.
> 
> You’re too deep down the wormhole to see how weak your talking points are. The flashiness of a con video has you stuck in tunnel vision.



All those people with 40 and 50 immediate family members living in the same house..

You Nazis are quite prolific....


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> All those people with 40 and 50 immediate family members living in the same house..
> 
> You Nazis are quite prolific....


How many people do you have evidence of dropping 40-50 ballots?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, your straw man has nothing to do with my post.
> 
> View attachment 644015



Moron, the movie failed to prove their claims. It ends there. State laws don't factor into the equation since 2000 Mukes failed to prove any state laws were violated.


----------



## Delldude (May 13, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> What you consider false isn’t my problem either.


Keeps you typing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, you flaming queer, it's not. Again, you only think it is because you're gay so you're ultra-sensitive to those things.


Why are you so triggered? LOL
You’re married to a man but I am queer? You have lost your mind, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, GayShortBus, this thread is about 2000 Mules. You have a problem discussing the thread topic?
> 
> And you already revealed you don't know what a woman is.


Again, I was speaking with Slade and you butted in, transFido. You’re obsessed with me. Won’t your husband object?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 13, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Dummass-- -- -- do you know of any instance where information revealed in a movie led to prosecution?  Which court has jusrisdiction over the six swing states?  I thought so.  And which court, presented with new evidence that the 2020 election was rigged would hear it now to review the legality of an election now a year and a half old and cannot be undone nor rescinded when they wouldn't even hear it back in 2020?  Yeah, I thought so.


Why are you triggered bro??


Simply ask Dinesh to turn over his proof that the election was stolen to the police

Are you saying Biden is controlling all of the police departments across the country?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Again, GayShortBus, it doesn't apply here because it's incapable of discerning the action of dropping ballots into a dropbox.


Where did I say it’s discerning action, transFido. Why did these people only have these habits during election season? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t ask for proof, I asked for you to explain your argument and you said to listen to Shapiro. Think for yourself


Nope. You asked for proof. I explained my argument. It started with “Since you’re dumb” check it out.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why are you so triggered? LOL
> You’re married to a man but I am queer? You have lost your mind, Fido.


Why don’t y’all talk about your love for men in a private thread. We are here to mock a con job of a movie. Let’s get back to that shall we?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It can be used here, got no issues with it being used. It’s not showing what these idiots are saying that it shows though. All it  shows are lines on a map


It shows that patterns differed during election season vs other times. It’s one piece of course but the puzzle is being filled in. To me 2000 mules shows that we need to make ballot harvesting illegal. Optics are bad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why don’t y’all talk about your love for men in a private thread. We are here to mock a con job of a movie. Let’s get back to that shall we?


The movie shows that ballot harvesting is bad even if it’s just optics. How do you not see that? I am married with children. Faun is married to a man but lashing out at me. He is weird and butted into our salient debate.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 13, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Like the hundreds of clearly identifiable looters and arsonists in the "Summer of Love" were arrested and convicted.....Oh wait.


Cool story bro...










						Hundreds of BLM rioters, looters and vandals have charges DROPPED
					

HUNDREDS of Black Lives Matter protesters who were arrested for looting, vandalising and rioting across New York have had their charges dropped. Protests that were sparked by the death of George Fl…




					www.the-sun.com
				





Why do you folks continually have to lie??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The movie shows that ballot harvesting is bad even if it’s just optics. How do you not see that? I am married with children. Faun is married to a man but lashing out at me. He is weird and butted into our salient debate.


The optics of high black voter turnout looks bad to Conservatives...


Should we do away with that too??  Oh wait!

Yall tried that already...and failed...


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It shows that patterns differed during election season vs other times. It’s one piece of course but the puzzle is being filled in. To me 2000 mules shows that we need to make ballot harvesting illegal. Optics are bad.


Right your playing off optics and assumptions to progress strict voting legislation. That’s the entire point of this thing. Its obvious, except of course for these tards like Lastamender and Uncensored2008 that actually think it is showing proof that the election was stolen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The optics of high black voter turnout looks bad to Conservatives...
> 
> 
> Should we do away with that too??  Oh wait!
> ...


Why do you always play the race card? I never Once mentioned race. Go deny the Holocaust elsewhere. I am tired of your ignorance Biff. DM me if you like and I ll give you my address and you can try and finish what Hitler started. See how it goes for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The movie shows that ballot harvesting is bad even if it’s just optics. How do you not see that? I am married with children. Faun is married to a man but lashing out at me. He is weird and butted into our salient debate.


Bad optics is not proof of illegality or a stolen election like so many are claiming.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Right your playing off optics and assumptions to progress strict voting legislation. That’s the entire point of this thing. Its obvious, except of course for these tards like Lastamender and Uncensored2008 that actually think it is showing proof that the election was stolen.


What? Why do you bring others into it? I think For myself. Do you agree or disagree that ballot harvesting should be illegal?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Bad optics is not proof of illegality or a stolen election like so many are claiming.


So what. Doesn’t mean we should ban ballot harvesting. I explained why.


----------



## Oddball (May 13, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Cool story bro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic, cement head.

Why are you moonbats so fucking stupid?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why do you always play the race card? I never Once mentioned race. Go deny the Holocaust elsewhere. I am tired of your ignorance Biff. DM me if you like and I ll give you my address and you can try and finish what Hitler started. See how it goes for you.


Oh boy, tough guy wants to fight!!! How about we stick to the topic though


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 13, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Keeps you typing.


Keeps both of us typing. What’s the issue with that?


----------



## Delldude (May 13, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Keeps both of us typing. What’s the issue with that?


Arthritis


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Oh boy, tough guy wants to fight!!! How about we stick to the topic though


I am. He began by bringing the race card into it. Have I ever played the race card here? Back up what you say or STFU. My motto. Are you going to be a pussy your entire life, Slade?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What? Why do you bring others into it? I think For myself. Do you agree or disagree that ballot harvesting should be illegal?


Of course not. If your wife drops off your ballot for you I have zero issues with that, in fact I think it’s silly to make everybody drive to the Dropbox.  If a rep at a nursing home wants to do the same for the residents there I have no issues. As long as the votes are verified to registered voters I don’t care how they get submitted


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am. He began by bringing the race card into it. Have I ever played the race card here? Back up what you say or STFU. My motto. Are you going to be a pussy your entire life, Slade?


I am what I eat


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course not. If your wife drops off your ballot for you I have zero issues with that, in fact I think it’s silly to make everybody drive to the Dropbox.  If a rep at a nursing home wants to do the same for the residents there I have no issues. As long as the votes are verified to registered voters I don’t care how they get submitted


Then we disagree. Excellent. That’s how it should be. Let’s let the voters decide. In your world, those with the most money get the most votes. No thank you.


----------



## toobfreak (May 13, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why are you triggered bro??


So typical.  Ask four questions and you cannot answer any of them!  Not even one.



Biff_Poindexter said:


> Simply ask Dinesh to turn over his proof that the election was stolen to the police
> Are you saying Biden is controlling all of the police departments across the country?


Idiot, police departments don't prosecute election fraud, they merely enforce civil laws and social disobedience and the crooks running the elections have been careful to skirt or avoid laws or at least make it unenforceable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I am what I eat


You’re a dickhead? OK

I ll go with that. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## toobfreak (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I am what I eat


Then I'd hate to see your dinners!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re a dickhead? OK
> 
> I ll go with that. Whatever floats your boat.


You called me a pussy smart guy. Selective memory strikes again.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Then I'd hate to see your dinners!


Last night was a landing strip medium rare


----------



## toobfreak (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You called me a pussy smart guy. Selective memory strikes again.



At least he has a memory.  All you got is that Biden schwang you like to suck on.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> At least he has a memory.  All you got is that Biden schwang you like to suck on.


Wow good one


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You called me a pussy smart guy. Selective memory strikes again.


Then you changed the operational definition. So I adjusted.


----------



## toobfreak (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Last night was a landing strip medium rare


Broiled horsecock might suit you but I prefer normal food.

Do you play with your plastic toys too while you eat?  No doubt.


----------



## toobfreak (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wow good one


^^^^Famous last statement as Joe unzips for him!


----------



## surada (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One more time, proven wrong loser, why would ballots for Trump come from left wing non-profits? What you are saying makes 0 sense. you are desperate now that fraud has been proven.


Why hasn't Dinesh taken his evidence to the police?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, I was speaking with Slade and you butted in, transFido. You’re obsessed with me. Won’t your husband object?



You know you’re posting in a public thread, right, GayShortBus?


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The only evidence that you THINK you have is people dropping off multiple ballots to drop boxes which is legal in the states being questioned. You are combining videos of individuals dropping off multiple ballots with random unlinked geo data showing nameless people driving around town. Then you make the retarded link that if people drive by a non profit and ballot box then they must be dumping ballots… yet there is not actual proof of this happening. Furthermore you have zero evidence that any fake ballots or votes were made. We are still talking about real verified votes from real people.
> 
> You’re too deep down the wormhole to see how weak your talking points are. The flashiness of a con video has you stuck in tunnel vision.


Amen!

the *registered* to vote citizen in Georgia had to request their own absentee ballot.... They were *not* mailed out in mass without request.

The *registered* to vote citizen had to fill out their own ballot and seal their ballot, and then sign the ballot envelope for it to be checked by election officials as a signature match, before their vote could be counted.

Unless the absentee ballots were somehow changed by the collectors of ballots, and opened and resealed somehow, or not dropped off...held back, how was the vote of these registered citizens not the vote they cast?


----------



## Delldude (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Last night was a landing strip medium rare


 LSL in Romulus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> You know you’re posting in a public thread, right, GayShortBus?


Yep and you stalk me in all of them, transFido.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Where did I say it’s discerning action, transFido. Why did these people only have these habits during election season? Inquiring minds want to know.



LOL

Moron, I didn't say you said that. ¿Se habla inglés? You asked why it shouldn't be used in these cases and I explained why.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep and you stalk me in all of them, transFido.



LOL

You're hallucinating again, GayShortBus. I have no doubt there are plenty of threads you post in I have never been in. But I still get a laugh at an idiot who mentions me in every post but think projects I'm stalking him.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 13, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Arthritis


I’ll take that risk. Don’t care if you get it or not.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What? Why do you bring others into it? I think For myself. Do you agree or disagree that ballot harvesting should be illegal?



Ballot harvesting is already illegal, moron. What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Delldude said:


> LSL in Romulus?


MSM in Uranus


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Broiled horsecock might suit you but I prefer normal food.
> 
> Do you play with your plastic toys too while you eat?  No doubt.



You realize that says more about you than I'm sure you intended, right?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Why hasn't Dinesh taken his evidence to the police?



I'm waiting for the defamation suits to be filed against him.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> So? He'll turn up nothing, just like in Georgia, and then you'll simply add him to your conspiracy. How many times have we seen you do this in the past? I've literally lost count.


You mean he will be ordered to turn up nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> How many people do you have evidence of dropping 40-50 ballots?



Watch the film.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, the movie failed to prove their claims. It ends there. State laws don't factor into the equation since 2000 Mukes failed to prove any state laws were violated.



Retard, how would you know? Did you bootleg it, Farouk the Felon?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Right your playing off optics and assumptions to progress strict voting legislation. That’s the entire point of this thing. Its obvious, except of course for these tards like Lastamender and Uncensored2008 that actually think it is showing proof that the election was stolen.


So what you mean is you know the election was stolen but it cannot be proven. We know you could care less about this country because you confirm it daily.


----------



## Lesh (May 13, 2022)

If I understand the concept here...cell phones were geolocated near drop boxes and ten geolocated near Democratic headquarters

Newsflash...they were in lots of other places too.

Fucking lame ass shit.

But hey...give Dinesh DiFelon $ 30 and he'll "explain it"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Right your playing off optics and assumptions to progress strict voting legislation. That’s the entire point of this thing. Its obvious, except of course for these tards like Lastamender and Uncensored2008 that actually think it is showing proof that the election was stolen.



It does indeed show proof of massive election tampering. 

And that's what has you Leftrolls melting down. ANYONE seeing this knows it's factual and shows massive election fraud. 

Decent people will demand action to create integrity in our elections. And we all know that free and fair elections are a death knell to your Reich. Without fraud, you don't win - period. 

7 states with election integrity now. 11 more with pending legislation - this just strengthens the demand for honest elections. Other states will follow.

You democrats are fucked.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I am what I eat



You ARE kind of a dick....


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the film.



Why watch it when the answer is *zero*?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, how would you know? Did you bootleg it, Farouk the Felon?



Nope, I didn't bootleg it. How many times need I explain to you I streamed it until you finally understand I streamed it? Streaming is not a crime since it doesn't make a copy of it, which would be a crime. You really are dumber than shit. Are just jealous because you wanted money on something you could have gotten for free?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Ballot harvesting is already illegal, moron. What part of that don't you understand?



You lied that you saw the film. IF ballot harvesting were illegal, you have dozens of prosecutable cases.

But of course your just flinging shit, and like everything you post it has no basis in fact. 

Ballot Harvesting is legal and encouraged in states like California, where Reich operatives request ballots for comatose and other incapacitated people and vote in their names - for democrats. 

You didn't watch the film, as always you're a lying blowhard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why watch it when the answer is *zero*?


Poor Farouk the Felon...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, I didn't bootleg it. How many times need I explain to you I streamed it until you finally understand I streamed it? Streaming is not a crime since it doesn't make a copy of it, which would be a crime. You really are dumber than shit. Are just jealous because you wanted money on something you could have gotten for free?



It's not available to stream free. 

You either bootlegged it, a felony - or you're lying about seeing it (well DUH!)

Caught in your own lies again, Farouk the Felon.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You lied that you saw the film. IF ballot harvesting were illegal, you have dozens of prosecutable cases.
> 
> But of course your just flinging shit, and like everything you post it has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...



There are none based on the movie. In each of those states, it's legal to have a family member, household member or care giver to drop off ballots for said groups. There is zero evidence in that movie that anyone of the people shown that they were ineligible to drop those ballots off. And there was zero evidence that any of the people shown went to more dropboxes beyond the one they showed. And if I were one of those people in that film, I'd be suing the shit out of D'Felon.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It does indeed show proof of massive election tampering.
> 
> And that's what has you Leftrolls melting down. ANYONE seeing this knows it's factual and shows massive election fraud.
> 
> ...


where did the ballots dropped off come from?

Only ballots sent out, we're ballots requested by a legally registered voter.

only ballots that were legally requested by the registered to vote individual were counted in the election results.

only ballots that were requested, completely sealed, and signature matched were counted.... and only if there was no record of them voting in person.

So please tell us, how voter fraud occurred?  Did NGOs gather votes from citizens and change any citizens vote?  Did the mules dropping off change citizen's votes on their ballot cast?  

Has there been any Georgia citizen that said they gave their ballot to a harvester collecting ballots in their neighborhood?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's not available to stream free.
> 
> You either bootlegged it, a felony - or you're lying about seeing it (well DUH!)
> 
> Caught in your own lies again, Farouk the Felon.



LOLOL 

Moron, of course it's free to stream. And I've already showed you the definition of "bootleg." Apparently, but not surprisingly, you didn't learn.

Bootleg is to "make, distribute, or sell" something belonging to sp.eone else without their permission.

I did not make a copy of it. I did not distribute it. I did not sell it.  I streamed it. And also not surprisingly,  you couldn't even post the statute you _think_ I violated.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> If I understand the concept here...cell phones were geolocated near drop boxes and ten geolocated near Democratic headquarters
> 
> Newsflash...they were in lots of other places too.
> 
> ...


But among those places were 50 drop boxes and five non-profits. No one does that unless they are part of a criminal conspiracy to steal an election. How would the movie play if these people were Trump supporters? I bet you would feel much differently. Would you be defending them?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> There are none based on the movie. In each of those states, it's legal to have a family member, household member or care giver to drop off ballots for said groups. There is zero evidence in that movie that anyone of the people shown that they were ineligible to drop those ballots off. And there was zero evidence that any of the people shown went to more dropboxes beyond the one they showed. And if I were one of those people in that film, I'd be suing the shit out of D'Felon.







{
Until 2016, someone could turn in a voter’s ballot only if he or she was related to the voter or lived in the same household.

But that changed in 2016, when Gov. Jerry Brown signed AB 1921, making it legal for anyone to collect and turn in an absentee or mail-in ballot. The bill’s author, Assemblywoman Lorena Gonzalez, D-San Diego, said the family restriction, while well-meaning, “simply provide(s) yet another obstacle for individuals attempting to vote, without any evidence-based justification against voter fraud.”}









						Is ballot harvesting legal in California? Yes, and that worries some Republicans
					

GOP lawmakers view the practice with suspicion and it’s led to criminal charges – against someone helping a Republican congressional candidate in North Carolina.




					www.pe.com


----------



## surada (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You lied that you saw the film. IF ballot harvesting were illegal, you have dozens of prosecutable cases.
> 
> But of course your just flinging shit, and like everything you post it has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...











						Watch 2000 Mules Online - Streaming Free Movies at Home | Profile
					






					www.rsg.gg


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> where did the ballots dropped off come from?
> 
> Only ballots sent out, we're ballots requested by a legally registered voter.
> 
> ...


The ballots came from non profits that has access to voter rolls and knew these peoole would bnot or could not vote. That is why the cities had close to 100% turn out . That only happened in the swing states and that is a documented fact.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> But among those places were 50 drop boxes and five non-profits. No one does that unless they are part of a criminal conspiracy to steal an election. How would the movie play if these people were Trump supporters? I bet you would feel much differently. Would you be defending them?



They presented no evidence anyone dropped off ballots in more than one dropbox.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, of course it's free to stream. And I've already showed you the definition of "bootleg." Apparently, but not surprisingly, you didn't learn.
> 
> ...



Repeating the same lies doesn't alter the fact that you're a sleazy liar.

No, it is not available to "stream free," you sleazy fucking liar.









						2000 Mules documentary has its virtual premiere on Saturday, May 7th
					

Wondering where to watch 2000 Mules? The 2022 documentary has arrived and is generating discussion, so is it in theaters or on streaming?




					www.hitc.com
				




You can see it in the theaters, you can buy a blue ray, or you can pay to stream it.

It WILL be free in the future. But in order to watch it now, you must pay.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> They presented no evidence anyone dropped off ballots in more than one dropbox.


There sure is. Stop lying. The movie would not have been made if they could not prove that. More is coming out. It will destroy your lies and I think you know it.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 644053
> 
> 
> {
> ...



Retard, California has nothing to do with 2000 Mules.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Watch 2000 Mules Online - Streaming Free Movies at Home | Profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 seconds in... "Create and account to keep watching."

You Nazis just can't stop lying.


----------



## surada (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There sure is. Stop lying. The movie would not have been made if they could not prove that. More is coming out. It will destroy your lies and I think you know it.


Watch it.. it's being hailed as high farce.









						Watch 2000 Mules Online - Streaming Free Movies at Home | Profile
					






					www.rsg.gg


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, California has nothing to do with 2000 Mules.




ROFL

Desperate lying fuck is desperate.

Go clean your cab, stupid.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Watch 2000 Mules Online - Streaming Free Movies at Home | Profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you giving that away for free to the rubes. Make 'em part with their money.


----------



## surada (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why are you giving that away for free to the rubes. Make 'em part with their money.











						Port: '2000 Mules' is an exercise in exploiting Trump supporters for money
					

This film won't convince you that the 2020 election was stolen, but it is an excellent mechanism for extracting money from the wallets of MAGA-world.




					www.inforum.com


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Desperate lying fuck is desperate.
> 
> Go clean your cab, stupid.



LOL

You should watch the movie, Fruitcake. Then you'd understand California has nothing to do with it and why you look like a mental case talking about California's laws


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Exposing America's Ballot Trafficking Cartel - Part II
					

True the Vote used two petabytes of data, ten trillion cell phone pings, and four million minutes of surveillance video to uncover a nationwide organized criminal ballot trafficking ring.




					kanekoa.substack.com
				




Furthermore, “Many of these mules are coming from nonprofit centers, which are 501(c)(3) organizations, which means they are prohibited from election activities. These are people that have a tax exemption from the IRS conditioned upon them not getting directly involved in electioneering… You’re seeing a coordinated ring of corruption and the evidence for it is decisive,” he added. Kirk later noted that a number of the non-profits were “closely aligned with Stacey Abrams.”


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There sure is. Stop lying. The movie would not have been made if they could not prove that. More is coming out. It will destroy your lies and I think you know it.



Moron, they don't show anybody dropping off ballots in more than one dropbox. That was the claim they made, but despite having 4 million minutes of video, they showed zero. You're well acquainted with zero as it matches your IQ.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Port: '2000 Mules' is an exercise in exploiting Trump supporters for money
> 
> 
> This film won't convince you that the 2020 election was stolen, but it is an excellent mechanism for extracting money from the wallets of MAGA-world.
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, they don't show anybody dropping off ballots in more than one dropbox. That was the claim they made, but despite having 4 million minutes of video, they showed zero. You're well acquainted with zero as it matches your IQ.


“You have the surveillance video that Dinesh is using in his upcoming movie where people are coming out of the car with piles of ballots. Illegal… Stuffing them into ballot boxes funded by Mark Zuckerberg… *Coming night after night after night, the same guys. *They’re wearing latex gloves… because they don’t want fingerprints on the ballots… *They saw that some of these mules would visit these drop boxes every night and then go to Stacey Abrams’ headquarters and then go back to the drop boxes.”*








						Exposing America's Ballot Trafficking Cartel - Part II
					

True the Vote used two petabytes of data, ten trillion cell phone pings, and four million minutes of surveillance video to uncover a nationwide organized criminal ballot trafficking ring.




					kanekoa.substack.com


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Exposing America's Ballot Trafficking Cartel - Part II
> 
> 
> True the Vote used two petabytes of data, ten trillion cell phone pings, and four million minutes of surveillance video to uncover a nationwide organized criminal ballot trafficking ring.
> ...



LOLOL 

Imbecile, they provided zero proof that anyone went to a non-profit and then dropped off ballots. None. All they did was say that is what happened. They never showed it. They never proved it. And while I get you're so desperate to find fraud, you'll accept them merely claiming it; no thinking person will.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why are you giving that away for free to the rubes. Make 'em part with their money.



No worries, the link isn't what she claims. 

Join their club and they will let you watch it.

It ain't free - no matter how much you Nazis lie.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, they provided zero proof that anyone went to a non-profit and then dropped off ballots. None. All they did was say that is what happened. They never showed it. They never proved it. And while I get you're so desperate to find fraud, you'll accept them merely claiming it; no thinking person will.


The phone pings are proof those people were there. What else would they be doing? What do you think they were doing, hanging out. You dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You should watch the movie, Fruitcake. Then you'd understand California has nothing to do with it and why you look like a mental case talking about California's laws



Hey stupid, tell us again how California only allows family members to harvest ballots? Then lie about it after you're proven wrong, then try and change the subject.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The ballots came from non profits that has access to voter rolls and knew these peoole would bnot or could not vote. That is why the cities had close to 100% turn out . That only happened in the swing states and that is a documented fact.


So you are saying non profits illegally requested absentee ballots and forged the signature of legal registered voters who were known not to vote, 

and either stole out of the voters mail box, the ballot they deceptively requested for them, and used this ballot to fraudulently cast a vote for them?  

Or had their fraudulent individual ballot request sent to to an address of theirs, which would be on record, to get the ballot, so they could forge every one of them? I

  And not any of them would be caught by anyone in any election district?  Not one single voter that never or rarely voted previously, came out to vote or requested an absentee ballot in 2020, and found out that some fraudster, voted in their place?

You are just not thinking this through....


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> So you are saying non profits illegally requested absentee ballots and forged the signature of legal registered voters who were known not to vote,
> 
> and either stole out of the voters mail box, the ballot they deceptively requested for them, and used this ballot to fraudulently cast a vote for them?
> 
> ...


Yes I am saying that. When you have the voter rolls you can do that. Put the movie on network television and let Americans decide. You cool with that?

Why won't the MSM even mention it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> So you are saying non profits illegally requested absentee ballots and forged the signature of legal registered voters who were known not to vote,
> 
> and either stole out of the voters mail box, the ballot they deceptively requested for them, and used this ballot to fraudulently cast a vote for them?
> 
> ...



Why would we need to say that?

Let the facts speak for themselves. democrat operatives stuffed the ballot boxes with thousands of ballots. No need to speculate on the origin of the ballots - the FACT that you were stuffing ballot boxes is incriminating enough.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Exposing America's Ballot Trafficking Cartel - Part II
> 
> 
> True the Vote used two petabytes of data, ten trillion cell phone pings, and four million minutes of surveillance video to uncover a nationwide organized criminal ballot trafficking ring.
> ...


are there NAMES for these non profits that you are accusing?  If not, why not?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> are there NAMES for these non profits that you are accusing?  If not, why not?



I see the Nazi hate sites have a "how to attack 2000 mules" advisory out for you sheep!


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> are there NAMES for these non profits that you are accusing?  If not, why not?


Yes there are and True the Vote is planning on releasing the names and addresses.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why would we need to say that?
> 
> Let the facts speak for themselves. democrat operatives stuffed the ballot boxes with thousands of ballots. No need to speculate on the origin of the ballots - the FACT that you were stuffing ballot boxes is incriminating enough.


Stuffing a ballot box has specific meaning.

Loading the box with votes from voters, who did not vote.

You have to prove the ballots stuffed, were not from legal voters.

YOU have no proof ballot boxes of mail boxes for that manner were stuffed with votes that individual registered voters, never made.

Have you done that?  NO!

If you ever do, you'll have a case, to be brought, even this late, in the contest.....

But, as shown, YOU DONT.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I see the Nazi hate sites have a "how to attack 2000 mules" advisory out for you sheep!


YOUR silly deflection failed.

do you have the names of these non profits, OR NOT?

If not, why not?

isn't that a pretty important factor to know?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, I didn't say you said that. ¿Se habla inglés? You asked why it shouldn't be used in these cases and I explained why.


And I disagree. You trans moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're hallucinating again, GayShortBus. I have no doubt there are plenty of threads you post in I have never been in. But I still get a laugh at an idiot who mentions me in every post but think projects I'm stalking him.


You would know since you stalk me. Did you or did you not ping me first in this thread when I was debating Slade? You deranged trans lapdog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Ballot harvesting is already illegal, moron. What part of that don't you understand?


In some states not in all states, transFido. Are you ever not a complete dickhead? Fuck you.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> “You have the surveillance video that Dinesh is using in his upcoming movie where people are coming out of the car with piles of ballots. Illegal… Stuffing them into ballot boxes funded by Mark Zuckerberg… *Coming night after night after night, the same guys. *They’re wearing latex gloves… because they don’t want fingerprints on the ballots… *They saw that some of these mules would visit these drop boxes every night and then go to Stacey Abrams’ headquarters and then go back to the drop boxes.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*“You have the surveillance video that Dinesh is using in his upcoming movie where people are coming out of the car with piles of ballots. Illegal… *_

Not illegal if the person dropping off the ballots lives with, is related to, or is a care giver of the voter. 2000 Mules makes no effort to show they were not qualified as such. They merely assume they're not and idiots like you merely accept that.

*Stuffing them into ballot boxes funded by Mark Zuckerberg… Coming night after night after night, the same guys.*

2000 Mules presents zero evidence that any of the ballots they showed being placed in dropboxes were paid for by Zuckerberg.

*They’re wearing latex gloves… because they don’t want fingerprints on the ballots…*

There's no "they." The film shows only one person wearing latex gloves; and claiming it's to avoid fingerprints is only a guess. She could have been wearing them to avoid covid.

_*They saw that some of these mules would visit these drop boxes every night and then go to Stacey Abrams’ headquarters and then go back to the drop boxes.”*_

They only claim to see that. Yet they offered no proof they dropped off ballots.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the film.


Answer the question


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So what you mean is you know the election was stolen but it cannot be proven. We know you could care less about this country because you confirm it daily.


If it can’t be proven then you can’t know it happened. You can only believe… maybe next December you and Santa Claus can discuss over some milk and cookies


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It does indeed show proof of massive election tampering.
> 
> And that's what has you Leftrolls melting down. ANYONE seeing this knows it's factual and shows massive election fraud.
> 
> ...


Riiiight it shows massive election tampering but you can’t describe exactly what that is. The only way to know is to watch the video. And when somebody who has watched the video shoots down your claims you go dark. Grow up.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You ARE kind of a dick....


Yeah right, you love me


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Stuffing a ballot box has specific meaning.
> 
> Loading the box with votes from voters, who did not vote.
> “[Kemp] led a fight alright - against us,” Catherine said. “I personally briefed Kemp's team,” added Gregg. “They not only refused [to investigate]… they sent one of their henchmen, the guy that runs the GBI, down to the FBI office where our data lived — not to see the data, but to get into the metadata and figure out who the analysts were and then burn me and a couple of my analysts,” Gregg explained. “Releasing it all to the press... They did everything they could to stop us,” Catherine said.
> ...


“[Kemp] led a fight alright - against us,” Catherine said. “I personally briefed Kemp's team,” added Gregg. “They not only refused [to investigate]… they sent one of their henchmen, the guy that runs the GBI, down to the FBI office where our data lived — not to see the data, but to get into the metadata and figure out who the analysts were and then burn me and a couple of my analysts,” Gregg explained. “Releasing it all to the press... They did everything they could to stop us,” Catherine said.


What about that? No corruption? What are they hiding?









						Exposing America's Ballot Trafficking Cartel - Part II
					

True the Vote used two petabytes of data, ten trillion cell phone pings, and four million minutes of surveillance video to uncover a nationwide organized criminal ballot trafficking ring.




					kanekoa.substack.com


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You lied that you saw the film. IF ballot harvesting were illegal, you have dozens of prosecutable cases.
> 
> But of course your just flinging shit, and like everything you post it has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...


Ballot harvesting is only illegal in one state and it’s not the state in question. What crimes do you have proof of being committed?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Riiiight it shows massive election tampering but you can’t describe exactly what that is. The only way to know is to watch the video. And when somebody who has watched the video shoots down your claims you go dark. Grow up.


Massive tampering is alright with you? The country is being destroyed because of that massive tampering.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No worries, the link isn't what she claims.
> 
> Join their club and they will let you watch it.
> 
> It ain't free - no matter how much you Nazis lie.



LOLOLOL 

Holy shit, are you ever rightarded. Moron, signing up is also free. Anyone can watch it on that site for free. And BTW, that's not even the site I watched it on. The site I went to doesn't require anyone sign up, though they do offer that option.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings are proof those people were there. What else would they be doing? What do you think they were doing, hanging out. You dumbass.



LOLOL 

Imbecile...

"Were there" is not proof of dropping off ballots. That's why the video matching the pings was crucial to them proving their case.

Like you, they failed miserably.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> ...


Again, if this were evidence against Trump or his supporters you would have them in jail. Do not even try to deny it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Massive tampering is alright with you? The country is being destroyed because of that massive tampering.


I haven’t seen a shred of proof that massive tampering took place. You’re lying


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, if this were evidence against Trump or his supporters you would have them in jail. Do not even try to deny it.


And guess what… you’d be defending it. Shame shame


----------



## surada (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, if this were evidence against Trump or his supporters you would have them in jail. Do not even try to deny it.


You're wrong. Most people have more integrity than Trump... And most people are not vengeful.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t seen a shred of proof that massive tampering took place. You’re lying


Really? Here is what you said.



> *Riiiight it shows massive election tampering but you can’t describe exactly what that is.*


----------



## Hellbilly (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? Here is what you said.


Reading comprehension is not your thing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Reading comprehension is not your thing.


Tell me what he said. It is right there.


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And that's what has you Leftrolls melting down. ANYONE seeing this knows it's factual and shows massive election fraud.


Actually we are just dumb founded and gob smacked by your lack of the ability to discern fact from fiction, your inability to logically follow scenarios through, while earnestly swallowing bull shit you're fed as facts from your handlers, if it is what you want to hear....


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey stupid, tell us again how California only allows family members to harvest ballots? Then lie about it after you're proven wrong, then try and change the subject.



Why do you get mad at me because you're s moron?? In California, which is not included in the movie anyway, any voter who can't drop off their own ballot may ask anyone they wish to drop off their ballot for them, without compensation. Anything beyond that is illegal..


*§ 3017*

2) A vote by mail voter who is unable to return the ballot may designate another person to return the ballot to the elections official who issued the ballot, to the precinct board at a polling place or vote center within the state, or to a vote by mail ballot dropoff location within the state that is provided pursuant to Section 3025 or 4005 .  The person designated shall return the ballot in person, or put the ballot in the mail, no later than three days after receiving it from the voter or before the close of the polls on election day, whichever time period is shorter.  Notwithstanding subdivision (d), a ballot shall not be disqualified from being counted solely because it was returned or mailed more than three days after the designated person received it from the voter, provided that the ballot is returned by the designated person before the close of polls on election day. ...

(e)(1) A person designated to return a vote by mail ballot shall not receive any form of compensation based on the number of ballots that the person returns and an individual, group, or organization shall not provide compensation on this basis.

(2) For purposes of this paragraph, “compensation” means any form of monetary payment, goods, services, benefits, promises or offers of employment, or any other form of consideration offered to another person in exchange for returning another voter's vote by mail ballot.

(3) A person in charge of a vote by mail ballot and who knowingly and willingly engages in criminal acts related to that ballot as described in Division 18 (commencing with Section 18000 ), including, but not limited to, fraud, bribery, intimidation, and tampering with or failing to deliver the ballot in a timely fashion, is subject to the appropriate punishment specified in that division​


----------



## Hellbilly (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Tell me what he said. It is right there.


He was putting you in your place. You run around claiming all this fraud, yet you can’t prove any of it. That’s what I see.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? Here is what you said.


Yes that’s what I said, what are you confused about?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> He was putting you in your place. You run around claiming all this fraud, yet you can’t prove any of it. That’s what I see.


No one puts me anywhere Chief Fuckface.


----------



## Hellbilly (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No one puts me anywhere Chief Fuckface.


And there it is.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> And there it is.


And there you are. Next.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes I am saying that. When you have the voter rolls you can do that. Put the movie on network television and let Americans decide. You cool with that?
> 
> Why won't the MSM even mention it?



They won't mention that because they're not batshit cray-cray like you are. The fact is....

You have zero evidence NGO's requested ballots.

You have zero evidence NGO's obtained ballots.

You have zero evidence NGO's doled out ballots to "mules."

You have zero evidence NGO's paid anyone to drop off ballots you can't even prove they had.

As you ALWAYS do, you're making this shit up.

Lemme guess, you'll have explosive proof of the above in 3-4 weeks. Amirite?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> They won't mention that because they're not batshit cray-cray like you are. The fact is....
> 
> You have zero evidence NGO's requested ballots.
> 
> ...


They are scared shitless of the truth. Case closed.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> are there NAMES for these non profits that you are accusing?  If not, why not?



No, he can't name a single one. 

Know why? Because 2000 Mules didn't name a single one. 

Know why? Because D'Felon knew he'd get the shit sued out of him for defamation if he did.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are scared shitless of the truth. Case closed.


Instead of dodging like you just did why don’t you provide evidence of the items that he listed?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, he can't name a single one.
> 
> Know why? Because 2000 Mules didn't name a single one.
> 
> Know why? Because D'Felon knew he'd get the shit sued out of him for defamation if he did.


I told it is coming and I will post the addresses and names when it does. You just STFU and wait.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes there are and True the Vote is planning on releasing the names and addresses.



Post a link stating they are planning on publishing their names...


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Instead of dodging like you just did why don’t you provide evidence of the items that he listed?


Post #1389.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Post a link stating they are planning on publishing their names...


No. Post a link that says they are not.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Instead of dodging like you just did why don’t you provide evidence of the items that he listed?



Obviously, he can't. He will do whatever his miniscule brain needs to do to filter out the gaping holes punched into that fakeumentary.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Post #1389.



LOL

That post doesn't even address what I pointed out.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Post #1389.


What about it?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And I disagree. You trans moron.



You disagree? 

Great moron, present evidence that these dots show someone picking up ballots from an NGO and depositing them in dropboxes...


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You would know since you stalk me. Did you or did you not ping me first in this thread when I was debating Slade? You deranged trans lapdog.



LOL

You're such an imbecile, GayShortBus. 

You came onto this thread and "pinged" Slade3200.

According to your idiocy, that means you stalk Slade3200.

Are ya feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> In some states not in all states, transFido. Are you ever not a complete dickhead? Fuck you.



In every state being discussed in this movie.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Massive tampering is alright with you? The country is being destroyed because of that massive tampering.



Prove it.


----------



## Hellbilly (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Prove it.


He/she can’t and he/she knows it.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, if this were evidence against Trump or his supporters you would have them in jail. Do not even try to deny it.



At least you finally admit you have no evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No. Post a link that says they are not.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you made that up too.

That means there will be no NGO names forthcoming.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Stuffing a ballot box has specific meaning.



Yep, and you stuffed ballot boxes.



Care4all said:


> Loading the box with votes from voters, who did not vote.
> 
> You have to prove the ballots stuffed, were not from legal voters.
> 
> YOU have no proof ballot boxes of mail boxes for that manner were stuffed with votes that individual registered voters, never made.



Lying again? How typical of you.




Care4all said:


> Have you done that?  NO!
> 
> If you ever do, you'll have a case, to be brought, even this late, in the contest.....
> 
> But, as shown, YOU DONT.



You have your talking points from the Nazi hate sites, but frankly they and you are laughable.

What we have to do is expose you.  What you demand to try and negated the damage that exposure does means nothing.

You are NAILED stuffing ballot boxes. 5 million people and counting have seen the proof. I don't give a fuck about the fake litmus test your filthy, corrupt Reich puts out.  People are seeing what you did.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> You disagree?
> 
> Great moron, present evidence that these dots show someone picking up ballots from an NGO and depositing them in dropboxes...


Show that he isn’t. Lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such an imbecile, GayShortBus.
> 
> ...


 I did and Slade pings me and actually brings me into discussions. I never Ping your first. Why? You’re trans and that equates to being a defect.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> YOUR silly deflection failed.
> 
> do you have the names of these non profits, OR NOT?
> 
> ...



Really?

5 million people have now watched you stuffing ballot boxes - with about 2 million more views every single day.

No one gives a fuck about your whiney demands. You're caught. America is seeing what you did. Scream about names all you like - no one needs to bow to your demands. Fuck off, you are exposed stuffing ballot boxes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> In every state being discussed in this movie.


So then by your own definition they are breaking the law. Thanks for playing, transFido. You pussy.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Show that he isn’t. Lol



Thanks for proving dots don't reveal ballot harvesting.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Answer the question



Watch the film and the question will be answered - in the film.

Or don't - you melting down is fine too.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So then by your own definition they are breaking the law. Thanks for playing, transFido. You pussy.



LOL

Breaking the law? Who's breaking the law, GayShortBus? 2000 Mules doesn't prove anyone broke any laws.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Thanks for proving dots don't reveal ballot harvesting.


Dots are bad optics. I have said that from the start. You just bury your trans head in the sand.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Breaking the law? Who's breaking the law, GayShortBus? 2000 Mules doesn't prove anyone broke any laws.


You just said ballot harvesting is illegal. What was the person doing? Voting for himself 50x, transFido? Identify as a man and get back to me.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the film and the question will be answered - in the film.
> 
> Or don't - you melting down is fine too.



Why? They don't provide any evidence in that film that anyone dropped off 40-50 ballots. They merely claim it without showing even an iota of proof.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Thanks for proving dots don't reveal ballot harvesting.



I'm sure the talking points your drooling morons are bleating will keep America from viewing what you did as election fraud.. 

You Nazis are fucked - the smarter among you know it - you don't even know how to use a doorknob, but your rulers grasp that this is yet another blow against your filthy Reich.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dots are bad optics. I have said that from the start. You just bury your trans head in the sand.



Your brain is bad optics. Dots are just dots.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why? They don't provide any evidence in that film that anyone dropped off 40-50 ballots. They merely claim it without showing even an iota of proof.



How would you know?

Did you join club Hezbollah Hannah linked to?

Nah, you never watched it.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You just said ballot harvesting is illegal. What was the person doing? Voting for himself 50x, transFido? Identify as a man and get back to me.



They didn't show a single person dropping off 50 ballots. Seriously GayShortBus, what the fuck is wrong with you??


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm sure the talking points your drooling morons are bleating will keep America from viewing what you did as election fraud..
> 
> You Nazis are fucked - the smarter among you know it - you don't even know how to use a doorknob, but your rulers grasp that this is yet another blow against your filthy Reich.



LOLOL 

By "fucked," you mean Biden is still the duly elected president while Trump is still crying about it from Florida.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> They didn't show a single person dropping off 50 ballots. Seriously GayShortBus, what the fuck is wrong with you??


So he was stopping by the boxes to take a piss? Man you can lead a trans horse to water but can't make it drink. You are a homophobic idiot


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> By "fucked," you mean Biden is still the duly elected president while Trump is still crying about it from Florida.


Biden's approval rating sucks and you admit he sucks but you voted for him. You're a trans lapdog and a waste of life. A 60 year old dress wearing douche


----------



## Lesh (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> But among those places were 50 drop boxes and five non-profits. No one does that unless they are part of a criminal conspiracy to steal an election. How would the movie play if these people were Trump supporters? I bet you would feel much differently. Would you be defending them?


What do you mean “no one does that”?

Thousands of people walked past those drop boxes and went all sorts of places.

What a retarded claim


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So he was stopping by the boxes to take a piss? Man you can lead a trans horse to water but can't make it drink. You are a homophobic idiot



Imbecile, you asked if he was voting for himself 50 times; but the movie doesn't show anyone voting 50 times. What a pity you're too slow to keep up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What do you mean “no one does that”?
> 
> Thousands of people walked past those drop boxes and went all sorts of places.
> 
> What a retarded claim


Same 1000 walked past all of them over and over again? Link


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Imbecile, you asked if he was voting for himself 50 times; but the movie doesn't show anyone voting 50 times. What a pity you're too slow to keep up.


50 times was hyperbole. You take everything literally as you have severe ocd you trans idiot. So did you watch the movie? Yes or no?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (May 13, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> _BTW @newsmax is also blocking coverage of “2000 Mules.”* I was booked on Grant Stinchfield’s Newsmax show and then the network cancelled on me.* Criticize the move if you like, but why isn’t this a legitimate news story? How can so-called news networks pretend it doesn’t exist?_
> 
> 
> Even GOP stations are not playing this movie, what are your thoughts?


I think the government back channeled some threats.  That's the current state of affairs.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You just stalked Slade too. Wow you're a real winner. And nice self portrait with the dog emoji. I love when I get your ocd going. Too easy. TransFido.



You're still off-topic, GayShortBus,  but according to you, just posting to someone is stalking. Like you do to so many on this site?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're still off-topic, GayShortBus,  but according to you, just posting to someone is stalking. Like you do to so many on this site?


Not remotely. I believe the movie shows the dangers of ballot harvesting. That's my opinion post watching it. Now I am not entitled to an opinion? You're a trans idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> Thanks for proving dots don't reveal ballot harvesting.


I proved it? You're easily convinced. Too easy transFido


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Same 1000 walked past all of them over and over again? Link



Where's your proof anyone walked past all of them?


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 50 times was hyperbole. You take everything literally as you have severe ocd you trans idiot. So did you watch the movie? Yes or no?



So I'm supposed to know you’re making up numbers? A pity you don't have a real number.


----------



## Delldude (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> MSM in Uranus



You still flying the Millennial Falcon? 

Great steaks and a few other things at the LSL:


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes I am saying that. When you have the voter rolls you can do that. Put the movie on network television and let Americans decide. You cool with that?
> 
> Why won't the MSM even mention it?



because it's not proven, to even be possible.  Not without being caught.... 2020 was a very very contentious election....it pulled near everyone out to vote, even the infrequent passive voters.... and EVERYONE was predicting such, a huge turnout, long before election day...

there is no way that such a scheme would not be exposed near immediately, with people trying to cast their vote, only to find someone sent in a a fraudulent absentee ballot in their name.

All the election office would need to do to track who did it, is get the address the thief had the ballot mailed to, and trace it from there if needed.

you are talking 11,780 votes that would be needed in fraudulent absentee ballots in order for Trump to beat Biden in Georgia,

and then you would need three additional states out of the swing states to be reversed to Trump, in order for Trump to win the electoral college vote that he lost to biden.

and a non profit would not set up such an operation in plain view at their headquarters....

 if they ever turned crooked and contemplated it....it would be undercover, like the Republican operative who committed absentee voter fraud thru harvesters in North Carolina.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> because it's not proven, to even be possible.  Not without being caught.... 2020 was a very very contentious election....it pulled near everyone out to vote, even the infrequent passive voters.... and EVERYONE was predicting such, a huge turnout, long before election day...
> 
> there is no way that such a scheme would not be exposed near immediately, with people trying to cast their vote, only to find someone sent in a a fraudulent absentee ballot in their name.
> 
> ...


Who said it was in plain sight?


----------



## Care4all (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Who said it was in plain sight?


Mules going back and forth to their headquarters to pick up phony ballots, as you said....would be in plain sight.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Mules going back and forth to their headquarters to pick up phony ballots, as you said....would be in plain sight.


How about if they put them in a backpack or bag. Do you think they came out fanning the ballots. What is your excuse for going to one five times in one day? And back the next day?


----------



## Lesh (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How about if they put them in a backpack or bag. Do you think they came out fanning the ballots. What is your excuse for going to one five times in one day? And back the next day?


Then again...someone (or many someones) who happened to live near the Dem headquarters and work or shop near a ballot box...would "geolocate" this way wouldn't they


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Then again...someone (or many someones) who happened to live near the Dem headquarters and work or shop near a ballot box...would "geolocate" this way wouldn't they


That many times and that many boxes? Be serious. And they are not near it they are there. The technology is perfected.


----------



## Winco (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I believe the movie shows the dangers of ballot harvesting. That's my opinion post watching it.


Sure you can express your opinion.
Just quit claiming it as fact.

btw, I'm a Math teacher, not a history teacher.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Can’t dispute what he says. I accept Your surrender, failed history teacher.



also, go play with your children you claim you have, or work at that job you claim you have.

SAD to see you post ALL DAY, give your children some LOVE.


Lastamender said:


> What is your excuse for going to one five times in one day? And back the next day?


AGAIN, where in the film does it show 'going to one five times in one day, and back the next.
Can you show us where D'Souza shows this 'evidence' ?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure you can express your opinion.
> Just quit claiming it as fact.
> 
> btw, I'm a Math teacher, not a history teacher.
> ...


All through the film.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such an imbecile, GayShortBus.
> 
> ...


He loves me


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did and Slade pings me and actually brings me into discussions. I never Ping your first. Why? You’re trans and that equates to being a defect.


There’s a whole lot of pinging going on!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Watch the film and the question will be answered - in the film.
> 
> Or don't - you melting down is fine too.


Does that mean you can’t answer the question?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Care4all said:


> because it's not proven, to even be possible.  Not without being caught.... 2020 was a very very contentious election....it pulled near everyone out to vote, even the infrequent passive voters.... and EVERYONE was predicting such, a huge turnout, long before election day...
> 
> there is no way that such a scheme would not be exposed near immediately, with people trying to cast their vote, only to find someone sent in a a fraudulent absentee ballot in their name.
> 
> ...


No no no, you’re missing the point. The Democratic Party who the Right believes is completely incompetent to run any kind of effective or efficient program was able to pull off a multi state campaign to fake votes and steal an election without leaving any evidence. Until some dude that Trump pardon met with a guy that lied about having evidence of 3 million fake votes in the 2016 election, these two unlocked the key find is by buying geo data from cell phones that showed a bunch of little dots moving around. In the dots they found what they were looking for 💩


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No no no, you’re missing the point. The Democratic Party who the Right believes is completely incompetent to run any kind of effective or efficient program was able to pull off a multi state campaign to fake votes and steal an election without leaving any evidence. Until some dude that Trump pardon met with a guy that lied about having evidence of 3 million fake votes in the 2016 election, these two unlocked the key find is by buying geo data from cell phones that showed a bunch of little dots moving around. In the dots they found what they were looking for 💩


If they had the FBI and the whole bureaucracy with them it could be done easily. Most likely that is what happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If they had the FBI and the whole bureaucracy with them it could be done easily. Most likely that is what happened.


Oh yeah if they had a little thing like the FBI and all of bureaucracy with them. All those people betraying their country’s and risking their freedom. No big deal, easily done. You’re retarded


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Oh yeah if they had a little thing like the FBI and all of bureaucracy with them. All those people betraying their country’s and risking their freedom. No big deal, easily done. You’re retarded


Organized  crime can do about anything. And after all this you have not explained the multiple trips to drop boxes by the same people all day long. No way to get around that.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Organized  crime can do about anything. And after all this you have not explained the multiple trips to drop boxes by the same people all day long. No way to get around that.


I’m sorry did you have video of people dropping multiple ballots at multiple boxes??


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m sorry did you have video of people dropping multiple ballots at multiple boxes??


The pings say they were there. I am sure they could show that out of 4 million minutes. Is that all you need to believe them?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The pings say they were there. I am sure they could show that out of 4 million minutes. Is that all you need to believe them?


The pings say they were there? Then it should be pretty easy to get video to see what they were doing, right? You know the time and location and ballot boxes have video surveillance. So did they show you video of the same person dropping multiple ballots at multiple boxes?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The pings say they were there? Then it should be pretty easy to get video to see what they were doing, right? You know the time and location and ballot boxes have video surveillance. So did they show you video of the same person dropping multiple ballots at multiple boxes?


If that all you need for proof?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If that all you need for proof?


That’s what you’d need to substantiate your claim. I’m just asking if you have that proof. I’m guessing the answer is no. Correct?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s what you’d need to substantiate your claim. I’m just asking if you have that proof. I’m guessing the answer is no. Correct?


I am guessing the computer could very easily produce the videos. Just program to look for it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am guessing the computer could very easily produce the videos. Just program to look for it.


Why wouldn’t your blockbuster movie have the videos? Why wouldnt they show a car drive from a non profit to a ballot box then cut to the video of the person dumping ballots and then Follow them to another ballot box and then cut to video of them dumping more ballots. If they aren’t showing that then it means they don’t have it. But instead they show you a bunch of dots and tell you what you can assume might be happening. And turds like yourself buy it and lie about it.

One thing is for sure… you certainly don’t have the proof that you claim you have


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why wouldn’t your blockbuster movie have the videos? Why wouldnt they show a car drive from a non profit to a ballot box then cut to the video of the person dumping ballots and then Follow them to another ballot box and then cut to video of them dumping more ballots. If they aren’t showing that then it means they don’t have it. But instead they show you a bunch of dots and tell you what you can assume might be happening. And turds like yourself buy it and lie about it.
> 
> One thing is for sure… you certainly don’t have the proof that you claim you have


They said there is more to come. You just keep sweating.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They said there is more to come. You just keep sweating.


Hahahaha, Please just pretend for one second that I made these claims and you were pressing me for proof and details… and then I respond with the crap you are responding with. “They say there is more to come”

You just told me that the proof that would verify your claims does not exist in the video but they said there is more to come. You’ve got to be shitting me. So we are back to “wait and see”

You been ranting for days about the absolute proof that this movie presents. And now it’s wait and see. You’re a joke man, give it up, you’re not even good at this.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahahaha, Please just pretend for one second that I made these claims and you were pressing me for proof and details… and then I respond with the crap you are responding with. “They say there is more to come”
> 
> You just told me that the proof that would verify your claims does not exist in the video but they said there is more to come. You’ve got to be shitting me. So we are back to “wait and see”
> 
> You been ranting for days about the absolute proof that this movie presents. And now it’s wait and see. You’re a joke man, give it up, you’re not even good at this.


I doubt it. The addresses of the non-profits should be coming out. Who knows what threats have been made by the FBI.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I doubt it. The addresses of the non-profits should be coming out. Who knows what threats have been made by the FBI.


Fact remains that the movie does not have the proof that you said it had. You’ve been lying this whole time


----------



## dblack (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I doubt it. The addresses of the non-profits should be coming out. Who knows what threats have been made by the FBI.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Fact remains that the movie does not have the proof that you said it had. You’ve been lying this whole time


It has enough proof for me and any other sane person. No one who makes up fairy tales about people appearing at fifty boxes like it is normal. And then going back.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has enough proof for me and any other sane person. No one who makes up fairy tales about people appearing at fifty boxes like it is normal. And then going back.


Of course it has “enough” proof for you. If somebody told you a fart proved the election was stolen you’d support it. But back in reality proof is a simple thing your claims are not proven in this video… you’ve been lying about it. 

You have no damn clue who showed up at 50 boxes… could have been the ice cream truck guy… the easiest way to connect the dots would be to show video of the same dude dropping multiple ballots at 50 different boxes. If there was video of that don’t you think it would  have been front and center?? not hidden away for a rainy day?! 

Face it. You got conned and now you’re stuck with your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it has “enough” proof for you. If somebody told you a fart proved the election was stolen you’d support it. But back in reality proof is a simple thing your claims are not proven in this video… you’ve been lying about it.
> 
> *You have no damn clue who showed up at 50 boxes*… could have been the ice cream truck guy… the easiest way to connect the dots would be to show video of the same dude dropping multiple ballots at 50 different boxes. If there was video of that don’t you think it would  have been front and center?? not hidden away for a rainy day?!
> 
> Face it. You got conned and now you’re stuck with your foot in your mouth.


You have the capacity for any honesty at all? That film has compelling evidence. Convincing evidence.

At what do mean no clue? That same phone and that same person were there and that is a fact.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have the capacity for any honesty at all? That film has compelling evidence. Convincing evidence.
> 
> At what do mean no clue? That same phone and that same person were there and that is a fact.


Don’t talk to me about honesty… you’ve been saying proof… now it’s “compelling evidence” and “wait and see”

If the same phone and same person were at 50 boxes then there should be 50 videos showing what that person was doing at the boxes. But no, there isn’t video. There are just questions and assumptions which is exactly how conspiracy theories work. You’re a sucker


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t talk to me about honesty… you’ve been saying proof… now it’s “compelling evidence” and “wait and see”
> 
> If the same phone and same person were at 50 boxes then there should be 50 videos showing what that person was doing at the boxes. But no, there isn’t video. There are just questions and assumptions which is exactly how conspiracy theories work. You’re a sucker


Really? That is a lot of scrutiny. You did not need any evidence to think the election was secure. The media and politicians told you. They offered 0 evidence and censored people. I hope they string some pings and people together on video and release it. Then what?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Really? That is a lot of scrutiny. You did not need any evidence to think the election was secure. The media and politicians told you. They offered 0 evidence and censored people. I hope they string some pings and people together on video and release it. Then what?


I don't need evidence that the election was secure. As a good American I respect the system and institution that has been operational and electing our presidents since our counties inception. 

Since we are back to the “wait and see” like I predicted days ago, we can confidently say that you are full of shit and have failed in another debate. Thanks for playing


----------



## Care4all (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How about if they put them in a backpack or bag. Do you think they came out fanning the ballots. What is your excuse for going to one five times in one day? And back the next day?


Lastamender, I know you really want to believe that this movie is it, the proof, but you are going to be disappointed again, like the other ten or twenty times you've declared there is solid proof....

What you're getting time and time again, is Trumpists seeding doubt, playing with your head...they are not really trying to PROVE the election was stolen, because if they were, they wouldn't be spending their money on making films about it, but on hiring private investigators to get the evidence needed....  

Like, round up those who were paid to drop the ballots off, or even volunteered to do so....  Surely they could track down a few dozen out of the hundreds or thousands they claim there were dropping the ballots off....  And surely the P/Is could find out where and who was making the absentee ballot requests fraudulently, if they did what you said.... And who and where were the ballots fraudulently filled out?  And who paid the mules?  

Do the legwork, get some REAL evidence, that would hold up in court....  These con artists, never do that...

The movie is propaganda, just to seed doubt and get believers in the con, that trump won, all excited and hanging on....


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The pings say they were there.


But is there video of them dropping off ballots?


Slade3200 said:


> So did they show you video of the same person dropping multiple ballots at multiple boxes?


Exactly ^^^ he has no evidence, just very accurate  and precise pings.
Which has NOTHING to do with dropping off ballots.



Lastamender said:


> *I am guessing the computer could very easily produce the videos.* Just program to look for it.


Guessing is NOT proof.


Lastamender said:


> They said there is more to come.


in 3-4 explosive weeks?????  Movie #2?  To con you out of more money.


Slade3200 said:


> Fact remains that the movie does not have the proof that you said it had. You’ve been lying this whole time


Exactly


Slade3200 said:


> Don’t talk to me about honesty… you’ve been saying proof… now it’s “compelling evidence” and “wait and see”


I expect another 100+ posts from Lastamender telling us to look at the evidence that doesn't exist, or is coming 'later'.

And they laughed at Russia, Russia, Russia.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 14, 2022)

I haven't seen it, but with all the USMB Liberals smearing the film I looked for some online reviews. Sounds like a lot of folks disagree with the typical Leftist smears. Read them for yourself.









						2000 Mules (Video 2022) - IMDb
					

2000 Mules (Video 2022) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Lesh (May 14, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I haven't seen it, but with all the USMB Liberals smearing the film I looked for some online reviews. Sounds like a lot of folks disagree with the typical Leftist smears. Read them for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folks like Lastmander?

Oh...


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Lastamender, I know you really want to believe that this movie is it, the proof, but you are going to be disappointed again, like the other ten or twenty times you've declared there is solid proof....
> 
> What you're getting time and time again, is Trumpists seeding doubt, playing with your head...they are not really trying to PROVE the election was stolen, because if they were, they wouldn't be spending their money on making films about it, but on hiring private investigators to get the evidence needed....
> 
> ...


Do the leg work the evidence they have is admissible in court. Someone has to get it there and they will. No one is giving up on proving the fraud that was more than obvious for any person capable of being honest with themselves. You, and so many others missed that boat.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

2000 Mules Confirmed as a “Huge Hit” for Rumble and Locals, Reported Biggest Political Documentary in a Decade
					

Salem Media Group, a media company that specializes in conservative and Christian content, claims that its two-week-old political…




					redwave.press
				



The company describes the movie as being a “huge hit” on Rumble and its Locals platform.

The documentary makes allegations that the November 2020 elections might have been rigged, is popular with conservative audiences, and grossed over $1 million in less than 12 hours of its launch.

Locals President Assaf Lev said: “Supporting creative independence is core to our values, and we are thrilled to offer creators a new way to distribute and sell movies independently.”

“The success of ‘2000 Mules’ on Rumble is a great sign for creators who do not want to be silenced or censored for their speech,” D’Souza added.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Winco said:


> But is there video of them dropping off ballots?
> 
> Exactly ^^^ he has no evidence, just very accurate  and precise pings.
> Which has NOTHING to do with dropping off ballots.
> ...


There will be posts until it is accepted there was fraud. Millions more think there was fraud now, and anyone who sees the film will join them. Game over.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do the leg work the evidence they have is admissible in court. Someone has to get it there and they will. No one is giving up on proving the fraud that was more than obvious for any person capable of being honest with themselves. You, and so many others missed that boat.


So what's stopping them?


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There will be posts until it is accepted there was fraud. Millions more think there was fraud now, and anyone who sees the film will join them. Game over.


In other words the BS will continue until you wear down the other side.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> So what's stopping them?


Our corrupt state governments.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> In other words the BS will continue until you wear down the other side.


it isn't BS. None of you can handle the truth.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do the leg work the evidence they have is admissible in court. Someone has to get it there and they will. No one is giving up on proving the fraud that was more than obvious for any person capable of being honest with themselves. You, and so many others missed that boat.





meaner gene said:


> So what's stopping them?





Lastamender said:


> Our corrupt state governments.


You know the majority of the states are controlled by republicans.
Now what's your excuse?


----------



## Lesh (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do the leg work the evidence they have is admissible in court. Someone has to get it there and they will. No one is giving up on proving the fraud that was more than obvious for any person capable of being honest with themselves. You, and so many others missed that boat.


Your "geolocation" evidence ain 't gonna mean shit in court

Hell you even admitted its shortcomings


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You know the majority of the states are controlled by republicans.
> Now what's your excuse?


No excuse, just massive fraud. Have you ever heard of RINOs?


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Your "geolocation" evidence ain 't gonna mean shit in court
> 
> Hell you even admitted its shortcomings


That kind of evidence was just accepted in the SCOTUS. You are wrong, like fucking usual. It was discussed in post #1442 on this thread.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Your "geolocation" evidence ain 't gonna mean shit in court
> 
> Hell you even admitted its shortcomings


He doesn't realize that evidence on a court of law is based on actual facts, not statistical probabilities.

Just because something is either likely or unlikely, doesn't prove it did or didn't happen.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don't need evidence that the election was secure. As a good American I respect the system and institution that has been operational and electing our presidents since our counties inception.
> 
> Since we are back to the “wait and see” like I predicted days ago, we can confidently say that you are full of shit and have failed in another debate. Thanks for playing


There is not one good reason to respect those in government. It is not a duty when they are destroying the country.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There will be posts until it is accepted there was fraud. Millions more think there was fraud now, and anyone who sees the film will join them. Game over.


This reminds me of how George W. Bush "pushed the propaganda" and continued to repeat the lies about WMD's in Iraq until the majority of Americans believed not only did Saddam have WMD's but was responsible for 9-11.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> He doesn't realize that evidence on a court of law is based on actual facts, not statistical probabilities.
> 
> Just because something is either likely or unlikely, doesn't prove it did or didn't happen.


The courts never even looked at those things, so you are talking out of your ass.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This reminds me of how George W. Bush "pushed the propaganda" and continued to repeat the lies about WMD's in Iraq until the majority of Americans believed not only did Saddam have WMD's but was responsible for 9-11.


Very similar to the safe secure election bullshit. You dumbass, thanks for help.


----------



## Lesh (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The courts never even looked at those things, so you are talking out of your ass.


Because as noted...courts deal in FACTS no probabilities

Dumbass


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Because as noted...courts deal in FACTS no probabilities
> 
> Dumbass


The reason is no evidentiary hearings, idiot.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The courts never even looked at those things, so you are talking out of your ass.


A federal judge specifically looked at all the affidavits the Trump lawyers presented, and sanctioned them because none of them were worthy of being submitted to a federal court.  They stated no actual facts, and instead were hearsay, rumors, and suspicions.  No actual evidence.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Very similar to the safe secure election bullshit. You dumbass, thanks for help.


And like Iraq, after two years of looking for either fraud or WMD's, they were unable to find any.

At least in Iraq they gave up after it became obvious they were wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> And like Iraq, after two years of looking for either fraud or WMD's, they were unable to find any.
> 
> At least in Iraq they gave up after it became obvious they were wrong.


Like we have found out that the 2020 was neither safe or secure? Another thing that was more, much more, than obvious. Still helping, huh?


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The reason is no evidentiary hearings, idiot.


An evidentiary hearing is when you cross examine evidence already presented to the court (affidavits).  The court already ruled that the affidavits contained no actual evidence, hence no need to hold a hearing to cross examine.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> An evidentiary hearing is when you cross examine evidence already presented to the court (affidavits).  The court already ruled that the affidavits contained no actual evidence, hence no need to hold a hearing to cross examine.


The court cannot do that because *affidavits are not evidence until they are presented in a hearing.* That never happened. Stop lying.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The court cannot do that because *affidavits are not evidence until they are presented in a hearing.* That never happened. Stop lying.







__





						Loading…
					





					www.uscourts.gov
				




(1) Supporting Factual Positions. A party asserting that a fact
cannot be or is genuinely disputed must support the assertion
by:
(A) citing to particular parts of materials in the record,
including depositions, documents, electronically stored information, *affidavits* or declarations, stipulations (including those made for purposes of the motion only), admissions, interrogatory answers, or other materials; or
(B) showing that the materials cited do not establish the
absence or presence of a genuine dispute, or that an adverse party cannot produce admissible evidence to support
the fact

(4) Affidavits or Declarations. An affidavit or declaration used
to support or oppose a motion must be made on personal
knowledge, set out facts that would be admissible in evidence,
and show that the affiant


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There will be posts until it is accepted there was fraud. Millions more think there was fraud now, and anyone who sees the film will join them. Game over.


Well you are playing a game of Tic-Tac-Toe and in that game you should NEVER lose. 

You are finding a way to actually LOSE at TTT.  

As expected. 
But keep claiming victory when you haven’t won shit. Genius.


----------



## beagle9 (May 14, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but the most devout sheep know the movie is total horse crap.
> 
> When something is too much BS for even NewsMax that is a very bad sign.


Big fan of Newsmax now are you ? Of course you are Mr. bandwagon jumper..


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

FRCP Rule 56

(h) AFFIDAVIT OR DECLARATION SUBMITTED IN BAD FAITH. If satisfied that an affidavit or declaration under this rule is submitted in bad faith or solely for delay, the court—after notice and a reasonable time to respond—may order the submitting party to pay the other party the reasonable expenses, including attorney’s fees,
it incurred as a result. An offending party or attorney may also
be held in contempt or subjected to other appropriate sanctions. 


A federal judge sanctioned the Trump attorneys for this violation.

No evidentiary hearing an be held on affidavits already tossed out under Rule 56


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the rest of it?


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Winco said:


> Well you are playing a game of Tic-Tac-Toe and in that game you should NEVER lose.
> 
> You are finding a way to actually LOSE at TTT.
> 
> ...


Same thing you are doing, Einstein.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Winco said:


> Well you are playing a game of Tic-Tac-Toe and in that game you should NEVER lose.
> 
> You are finding a way to actually LOSE at TTT.
> 
> ...


He says there was no evidentiary hearings.  Which is true, since the judges already ruled the affidavits submitted weren't evidence (contained no actual facts)


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> He says there was no evidentiary hearings.  Which is true, since the judges already ruled the affidavits submitted weren't evidence (contained no actual facts)


Then how is evidence presented? So your court excuse is a joke. Keep digging.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Where is the rest of it?


You have the link.

If you think the remaining 139 pages show something different, post it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 14, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Big fan of Newsmax now are you ? Of course you are Mr. bandwagon jumper..



Of course I am not, but they are proud of being a far right, Trump loving news source.   The fact even they would not push this stupid fucking movie is telling


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then how is evidence presented? So your court excuse is a joke. Keep digging.


Evidence is presented in the form of affidavit.  Which may be cross examined at an evidentiary hearing.  But if the affidavits were thrown out under Rule 56, there is no need for a hearing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Evidence is presented in the form of affidavit.  Which may be cross examined at an evidentiary hearing.  But if the affidavits were thrown out under Rule 56, there is no need for a hearing.


Stealing an election on a legal technicality. That's nice.


----------



## meaner gene (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Stealing an election on a legal technicality. That's nice.











						‘This is simply not how the Constitution works’: Federal judge eviscerates Trump lawsuit
					

The judge issued a withering opinion in his dismissal of the suit that Rudy Giuliani turned up to argue in a small Pennsylvania city this week.




					www.politico.com
				




A federal judge in Pennsylvania eviscerated President Donald Trump’s attempt to throw out millions of votes Saturday, dismissing his campaign’s lawsuit with a withering opinion that described a dearth of proof to justify the drastic demand.

“This Court has been presented with strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations, unpled in the operative complaint and unsupported by evidence,” U.S. District Judge Matthew Brann wrote.

The sharply worded, 37-page opinion is a blow to the lawyer Trump picked just last weekend to spearhead his legal efforts to challenge the election

 “One might expect that when seeking such a startling outcome, a plaintiff would come formidably armed with compelling legal arguments and factual proof of rampant corruption … That has not happened.”

Brann was appointed by President Barack Obama, but is regarded as a conservative judge and an atypical Obama nominee. Brann, who was selected by Sen. Pat Toomey (R-Pa.), served as a regional Republican Party chairman in Pennsylvania for about a decade before being nominated to the federal bench.


----------



## Hellbilly (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Stealing an election on a legal technicality. That's nice.


Give it up, dude. This is one fight you won't win.


----------



## Lesh (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> A federal judge specifically looked at all the affidavits the Trump lawyers presented, and sanctioned them because none of them were worthy of being submitted to a federal court.  They stated no actual facts, and instead were hearsay, rumors, and suspicions.  No actual evidence.


And this garbage is no better


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is not one good reason to respect those in government. It is not a duty when they are destroying the country.


Spoke like a true anti American traitor. I disrespectfully disagree


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> ‘This is simply not how the Constitution works’: Federal judge eviscerates Trump lawsuit
> 
> 
> The judge issued a withering opinion in his dismissal of the suit that Rudy Giuliani turned up to argue in a small Pennsylvania city this week.
> ...


Old news. Next.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Spoke like a true anti American traitor. I disrespectfully disagree


The traitors are in power.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The traitors are in power.


Elected leaders are in power. Traitors are lying about an election being stolen and talking shit about our country. That’s you


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Elected leaders are in power. Traitors are lying about an election being stolen and talking shit about our country. That’s you


No they aren't.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they aren't.


Yes you are.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes you are.


You can't change what happened. You refuse to do a thing about it. That is on you.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You can't change what happened. You refuse to do a thing about it. That is on you.


I wouldn’t want to change what happened. Trump is gone and America is better for it. You are the one trying to change what happened as you beray your country and lie to push your agenda on a daily basis.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I wouldn’t want to change what happened. Trump is gone and America is better for it. You are the one trying to change what happened as you beray your country and lie to push your agenda on a daily basis.


Better for it? Look around you brainwashed idiot.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Better for it? Look around you brainwashed idiot.


I’m looking and I don’t see Trump sucking the life out of our country so I am very happy about that. Meanwhile we have mindless puppets like yourself still lying and whining about a stolen election. Grow up and move on.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m looking and I don’t see Trump sucking the life out of our country so I am very happy about that. Meanwhile we have mindless puppets like yourself still lying and whining about a stolen election. Grow up and move on.


Trump never did that. How did he do it? Be specific.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump never did that. How did he do it? Be specific.


Trolling and lying and manipulating every time he got in front of a camera. I see you copying many of his tactics as you lie and try to manipulate narratives throughout this board. You are just no good at it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Trolling and lying and manipulating every time he got in front of a camera. I see you copying many of his tactics as you lie and try to manipulate narratives throughout this board. You are just no good at it.


What did he do that hurt this country in a way that matters? His personality has nothing to do with governing. You got nothing but a constant six year hate going for you. Are you that small of a man?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What did he do that hurt this country in a way that matters? His personality has nothing to do with governing. You got nothing but a constant six year hate going for you. Are you that small of a man?


On the contrary when you are a publicly elected representative your words and personality absolutely matter. Especially as president. Trump was a disgrace to the office.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> On the contrary when you are a publicly elected representative your words and personality absolutely matter. Especially as president. Trump was a disgrace to the office.


A president has every right to be his own man. This country was safe, except in Democratic shitholes and he was working on that. The border was secure and the economy was booming. Then the scamdemic.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A president has every right to be his own man. This country was safe, except in Democratic shitholes and he was working on that. The border was secure and the economy was booming. Then the scamdemic.


Of course he has a right to be his own man… why would you even say that, I never said a president doesn’t have the right to be his own man. You’re one of the most dishonest posters I’ve seen on this board. This thread is a perfect example


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course he has a right to be his own man… why would you even say that, I never said a president doesn’t have the right to be his own man. You’re one of the most dishonest posters I’ve seen on this board. This thread is a perfect example


Dishonest? You are projecting.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Dishonest? You are projecting.


Not at all. How many lies have we caught you in on this thread alone?! I lost count


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Not at all. How many lies have we caught you in on this thread alone?! I lost count


What lies?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What lies?


Haha. I’ll show ya. I can get you to lie with 1 or 2 questions….

1. Is there verified proof that the 2020 election was stolen?


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha. I’ll show ya. I can get you to lie with 1 or 2 questions….
> 
> 1. Is there verified proof that the 2020 election was stolen?


Verified by the data, yes. It happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Verified by the data, yes. It happened.


Cool, it only took one question. You’ve been pressed all thread on this data you claim is verified and it led to another “wait and see”. If we are waiting for the actual proof then that means the proof has not been presented… this means what you just said is a lie. Case closed.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Cool, it only took one question. You’ve been pressed all thread on this data you claim is verified and it led to another “wait and see”. If we are waiting for the actual proof then that means the proof has not been presented… this means what you just said is a lie. Case closed.


The data verifies that activity went on. That fact is really impossible to deny. Trying to explaining any other way and you come up empty.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The data verifies that activity went on. That fact is really impossible to deny. Trying to explaining any other way and you come up empty.


Hey Lastamender. I didn’t ask if there was verified proof that activity went on. I asked if there was verified proof that the election was stolen. You said yes. You lied.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hey Lastamender. I didn’t ask if there was verified proof that activity went on. I asked if there was verified proof that the election was stolen. You said yes. You lied.


What other way can you explain it?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What other way can you explain it?


You can explain it in an honest way. You are not doing that. You are making assumptions and then lying by saying your assumptions are backed by evidence. This evidence has not been presented which means you are lying. That’s the only way to explain it.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Better for it? Look around you brainwashed idiot.


The CULT is strong with you 
Shame that you continue to get conned.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You can explain it in an honest way. You are not doing that. You are making assumptions and then lying by saying your assumptions are backed by evidence. This evidence has not been presented which means you are lying. That’s the only way to explain it.


Assumptions about people going to different drop boxes all day long and stopping at a non-profit between trips? What could possibly be wrong? Did it hurt falling of the turnip truck, you dumb fuck?


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Winco said:


> The CULT is strong with you
> Shame that you continue to get conned.


Are you saying the country is better of under the illegitimate Biden? Are you that stupid?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Assumptions about people going to different drop boxes all day long and stopping at a non-profit between trips? What could possibly be wrong? Did it hurt falling of the turnip truck, you dumb fuck?


Yes those are assumptions, not proof. Proof would be video showing if these people were dropping ballots into drop boxes. You know drop boxes have video surveillance right? You don’t find it curious that this movie of yours didn’t link the geo data with video? That should tell you something right there. The missing gaps of proof of a stolen election goes on and on and on but what is painfully obvious is the fact that the proof has not been presented and you have been lying.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes those are assumptions, not proof. Proof would be video showing if these people were dropping ballots into drop boxes. You know drop boxes have video surveillance right? You don’t find it curious that this movie of yours didn’t link the geo data with video? That should tell you something right there. The missing gaps of proof of a stolen election goes on and on and on but what is painfully obvious is the fact that the proof has not been presented and you have been lying.


WI. never turned their cameras on. Why was that? AZ. also shut certain ones off. And GA. claimed they had no video. Maybe you should look into that?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> WI. never turned their cameras on. Why was that? AZ. also shut certain ones off. And GA. claimed they had no video. Maybe you should look into that?


Haha, oh really, all the cameras are shut off?! What’s with all the videos y’all have been posting?


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m smart enough to not make traitorous claims about my country based on ASSUMPTIONS based geo data from cell phones. The fact they they used that BS to try and make an argument shows how very desperate they are. The fact that tards like yourself actually believe it is just sad.


Oh so you don't think that cell phones can play a significant role in solving crimes like that eh ? Well you are absolutely wrong about it, because I know for a fact that cell phones can be used in these ways.

I know of a crime that was committed, and the way they caught the guy is through his cell phone showing that he was at the location when he claimed that he wasn't there, and the excuse was that he had no idea what they were talking about. Well don't you know that he got a surprise when his cell phone geo tracking information done him in like that ?  So yes cell phone geo tracking is a real thing. It solved that crime, and that was awesome.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh so you don't think that cell phones can play a significant role in solving crimes like that eh ? Well you are absolutely wrong about it, because I know for a fact that cell phones can be used in these ways.
> 
> I know of a crime that was committed, and the way they caught the guy is through his cell phone showing that he was at the location when he claimed that he wasn't there, and the excuse was that he had no idea what they were talking about. Well don't you know that he got a surprise when his cell phone geo tracking information done him in like that ?  So yes cell phone geo tracking is a real thing. It solved that crime, and that was awesome.


Of course I think cell phones can play a roll in solving crimes. Why would you assume I think otherwise?!?! I never said anything of the sort!!!


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wasn’t Trump in charge of appointing their leadership for 4 years?? What happened?


He didn't drain the swamp because he didn't realize how bad it actually was. Who would have known how deep it actually went ? We are talking years and years of certain agenda's operating in and along side of administration after administration. Like a cat just waiting to strike, they saw that Trump was pulling on their strings to much, and so of course they couldn't stand it, and it was on and they pounced.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> He didn't drain the swamp because he didn't realize how bad it actually was. Who would have known how deep it actually went ? We are talking years and years of certain agenda's operating in and along side of administration after administration. Like a cat just waiting to strike, they saw that Trump was pulling on their strings to much, and so of course they couldn't stand it, and it was on and they pounced.


There were a lot of things he didn’t know. That was very very apparent


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course I think cell phones can play a roll in solving crimes. Why would you assume I think otherwise?!?! I never said anything of the sort!!!


You called it "assumptions" based geo data taken from cell phones, otherwise attempting to separate the data from the actions of the user's by claiming that the users intent doesn't match up with the interpretation of the data and investigative journalism being used. In your assumption or attempt used, law enforcement in the case I'm talking about never could have made the connection stick if you were the deciding interpretor of the data and action's of the crook, and this by way of your huge bias on the case.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You called it "assumptions" based geo data taken from cell phones, otherwise attempting to separate the data from the actions of the user's by claiming that the users intent doesn't match up with the interpretation of the data and investigative journalism being used. In your assumption or attempt used, law enforcement in the case I'm talking about never could have made the connection stick if you were the deciding interpretor of the data and action's of the crook, and this by way of your huge bias on the case.


They are assumptions based on geo data. What do you think is being proven by the geo data?


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> They are assumptions based on geo data. What do you think is being proven by the geo data?


Without it going to trial we'll never know, and we all know why the court's won't go anywhere near that political football for fear of being sacked as soon as they touch it. The Democrat force was strong in their opinions, and the court's wanted to stay out of it because they didn't want the mob after them, otherwise like they still ran into over the R-v-W case now being revisited.

Hopefully they've grown some, and aren't intimidated as much as they were in the recent past. The law must rule again, instead of deflecting out of fear or going along to get along.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Without it going to trial we'll never know, and we all know why the court's won't go anywhere near that political football for fear of being sacked as soon as they touch it. The Democrat force was strong in their opinions, and the court's wanted to stay out of it because they didn't want the mob after them, otherwise like they still ran into over the R-v-W case now being revisited.
> 
> Hopefully they've grown some, and aren't intimidated as much as they were in the recent past. The law must rule again, instead of deflecting out of fear or going along to get along.


Ok good so you are admitting that this movie did not prove a stolen election but only fuels suspicion of fraud.

It’s political propaganda  and unsubstantiated assumptions. Nothing more


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

https://banned.video/watch?id=627f96d5b7204774a396c1cd
		



Slade3200 said:


> Haha, oh really, all the cameras are shut off?! What’s with all the videos y’all have been posting?


I never said all the cameras were shut off. Some were never turned on. Can you comprehend what you read? Or is the fact that fraud is all but proven rattle your tiny traitor brain?


----------



## dblack (May 15, 2022)

*Linus: *"Just wait 'til next year, Charlie Brown. You'll see! Next year at this same time, I'll find a pumpkin patch that is _real_ sincere and I'll sit in that pumpkin patch until the Great Pumpkin appears. He'll rise out of that pumpkin patch and he'll fly through the air with his bag of toys. The Great Pumpkin will appear and I'll be waiting for him! I'll be there! I'll be sitting there in that pumpkin patch... and I'll see the Great Pumpkin. Just wait and see, Charlie Brown."


_*Linus* _[writing]: "Everyone tells me you are a fake, but I believe in you. P.S.: if you really are a fake, don't tell me. I don't want to know."


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok good so you are admitting that this movie did not prove a stolen election but only fuels suspicion of fraud.
> 
> It’s political propaganda  and unsubstantiated assumptions. Nothing more


They are not unsubstantiated. The evidence put forward establishes multiple people going to multiple drop boxes and going to non-profits in between trips. Those are facts. You claim they are doing something else while repeatably showing up at those places is what is unsubstantiated.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> https://banned.video/watch?id=627f96d5b7204774a396c1cd
> 
> 
> 
> I never said all the cameras were shut off. Some were never turned on. Can you comprehend what you read? Or is the fact that fraud is all but proven rattle your tiny traitor brain?


You’ve been boasting about 1000s of mules and 4 million minutes of video correct?  Are you telling me not one of the videos has an actual geo tracked mule going to multiple boxes on it?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not unsubstantiated. The evidence put forward establishes multiple people going to multiple drop boxes and going to non-profits in between trips. Those are facts. You claim they are doing something else while repeatably showing up at those places is what is unsubstantiated.


I’m not claiming they are doing something else. I’m not claiming they are doing anything because THERE IS NO EVIDENCE SHOWING WHAT THEY ARE DOING. You are the dimwit claiming to know what they are doing and saying that your assumptions are verified proof of a stolen election. That’s you lying


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’ve been boasting about 1000s of mules and 4 million minutes of video correct?  Are you telling me not one of the videos has an actual geo tracked mule going to multiple boxes on it?


No I am not telling you that. I say they could easily show that. In fact, the movie did show one black man doing exactly that in the early AM hours. You just were not paying attention. Now you prove that it did not.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not claiming they are doing something else. I’m not claiming they are doing anything because THERE IS NO EVIDENCE SHOWING WHAT THEY ARE DOING. You are the dimwit claiming to know what they are doing and saying that your assumptions are verified proof of a stolen election. That’s you lying


What would any sane person think they are doing? You are not qualified to answer.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No I am not telling you that. I say they could easily show that. In fact, the movie did show one black man doing exactly that in the early AM hours. You just were not paying attention. Now you prove that it did not.


Oh wow, interesting, what’s the time code on that, I’d love to take a look


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What would any sane person think they are doing? You are not qualified to answer.


It makes zero difference what anybody thinks they are doing. We are talking about proof of a stolen election. There needs to be proof of such a dangerous claim…. Not assumptions of what you think dots on a map are doing. Admit you’ve been lying


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Oh wow, interesting, what’s the time code on that, I’d love to take a look


Watch the movie again and pay attention this time.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It makes zero difference what anybody thinks they are doing. We are talking about proof of a stolen election. There needs to be proof of such a dangerous claim…. Not assumptions of what you think dots on a map are doing. Admit you’ve been lying


People going repeatably to different boxes and non-profits, that you have admitted they have done, would be for what other purpose? 100% turnout in cities where the mules were is another way to prove it. As I have said before only the swing states large shitholes had that kind of turnout, why?








						Vote Totals Show Unusual Turnout In Dem Controlled Areas In Swing States...Not In Non-Swing States
					

Vote totals from Dem Run controlled areas in key swing states show unusual turnout for Biden that is not found in other Dem controlled areas. 🚨THREAD🚨




					thepalmierireport.com


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the movie again and pay attention this time.


Can’t point to the “proof” you claim is there?! Shocking


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok good so you are admitting that this movie did not prove a stolen election but only fuels suspicion of fraud.
> 
> It’s political propaganda  and unsubstantiated assumptions. Nothing more


Circumstantial evidence is being ignored by the court's and the DOJ, and after the mob went after SC justice's, we can easily see why.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Can’t point to the “proof” you claim is there?! Shocking


Watch it again, you will see it. Can you prove it is not there?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People going repeatably to different boxes and non-profits, that you have admitted they have done, would be for what other purpose? 100% turnout in cities where the mules were is another way to prove it. As I have said before only the swing states large shitholes had that kind of turnout, why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know if they were going to the drop boxes or the Starbucks next to the Dropbox or the post office behind the Dropbox. You don’t know either because all you have are assumptions and dots on a map. Not proof of anything. Yet you lie about it and pretend that your claims are verified. They are not. Not even close


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch it again, you will see it. Can you prove it is not there?


I don’t need to prove it isn’t there. You’re claiming it is there, so back up your statement.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Circumstantial evidence is being ignored by the court's and the DOJ, and after the mob went after SC justice's, we can easily see why.


We could be in court for the rest of our lives if we took all the conspiracy theory circumstantial evidence seriously. Waste of time. If something substantial is found then it can be used in law enforcement. Y’all cried wolf too many times with nothing to show but lies. Game over


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t know if they were going to the drop boxes or the Starbucks next to the Dropbox or the post office behind the Dropbox. You don’t know either because all you have are assumptions and dots on a map. Not proof of anything. Yet you lie about it and pretend that your claims are verified. They are not. Not even close


The pings and locations are very accurate. That excuse is total bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We could be in court for the rest of our lives if we took all the conspiracy theory circumstantial evidence seriously. Waste of time. If something substantial is found then it can be used in law enforcement. Y’all cried wolf too many times with nothing to show but lies. Game over


Law enforcement has been notified and they are doing nothing. That is admitting guilt. Do not tell it would not be if all of this put a Trump victory in question. Your double standards and blatant dishonesty are showing. Traitor.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The pings and locations are very accurate. That excuse is total bullshit.


It’s not an excuse it’s an accurate statement. We don’t know what dots on a map are doing. If I geo tracked you to the lumber yard can I say that’s verified proof  you stole wood? The comical thing about your argument is you want to say it proves you stole wood and there isn’t even evidence that wood was stolen!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Law enforcement has been notified and they are doing nothing. That is admitting guilt. Do not tell it would not be if all of this put a Trump victory in question. Your double standards and blatant dishonesty are showing. Traitor.


There were plenty of wingnuts claiming Trump stole the 2016 election. Go find one post of me supporting that narrative. I dare you


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> There were plenty of wingnuts claiming Trump stole the 2016 election. Go find one post of me supporting that narrative. I dare you


Irrelevant.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Law enforcement has been notified and they are doing nothing. That is admitting guilt. Do not tell it would not be if all of this put a Trump victory in question. Your double standards and blatant dishonesty are showing. Traitor.


Law enforcement isn’t doing anything because there is no proof of a crime!!! You don’t seem to get that. The evidence is not there. You are being lied to and you are spreading lies


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Irrelevant.


It’s relevant to your last comment


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not an excuse it’s an accurate statement. We don’t know what dots on a map are doing. If I geo tracked you to the lumber yard can I say that’s verified proof  you stole wood? The comical thing about your argument is you want to say it proves you stole wood and there isn’t even evidence that wood was stolen!


How many time did I go to the lumber yard? 30 or 40 times in one day?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many time did I go to the lumber yard? 30 or 40 times in one day?


I’m sorry, is it a crime to go tot he lumber yard 30-40 times?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m sorry, is it a crime to go tot he lumber yard 30-40 times?


No, but it is fucking ridiculous, and you know it. Next.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No, but it is fucking ridiculous, and you know it. Next.


Ok thank you!!! Not a crime so why are you lying and claiming there is proof of fraud and a stolen election?! You are so damn far away from that it’s a joke.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok thank you!!! Not a crime so why are you lying and claiming there is proof of fraud and a stolen election?! You are so damn far away from that it’s a joke.


I am not the one saying thousands of people showing up at drop boxes 30 times a day is somehow normal behavior. You are the one who is stupid enough to believe that, not me.

Also why is no one in the government or media trying to debunk this? Is it because they would have to reveal the accusations and let people decide for themselves? You better fucking believe that because that is why no government official or network is saying one thing about it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not the one saying thousands of people showing up at drop boxes 30 times a day is somehow normal behavior


And neither am I. You’re lying again


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

*What happens next? #Ripcord*
We are now preparing the next phase of our project: pulling the #Ripcord!
*Since 2020, we’ve collected a tremendous amount of data and video, along with thousands of pages of documents from open records requests. Our plan is to release it all publicly for crowdsourced review and research. We’ve only analyzed the tip of the iceberg, and there’s far more that will be revealed with the public’s help.
We will post all video and data as soon as possible. *Everything must be reformatted, compressed, and organized for easier access. This is a priority for us, but it will take time. We appreciate your patience while we prepare and we share your excitement for what comes next!
If research isn’t your thing, that’s a-ok. This is just step one. There’s a lot more work to be done.
Please stay tuned. We’ll communicate via email. More information will follow.









						TTV and 2000 Mules: Frequently Asked Questions - TrueTheVote
					

Know about Post - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org
				




Game over.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> And neither am I. You’re lying again


I am not lying, their phones said they were there. That has been proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Also why is no one in the government or media trying to debunk this? Is it because they would have to reveal the accusations and let people decide for themselves? You better fucking believe that because that is why no government official or network is saying one thing about it.


At a certain point grown ups start ignoring wingnut conspiracy theorists and they move on with their business. Y’all cried wolf waaaaaaay to many times. You can’t be taken seriously


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying, their phones said they were there. That has been proven.


You’re saying that 1000s of people would go to drop boxes 30-40 times a day?! Haha. You sure about that?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> At a certain point grown ups start ignoring wingnut conspiracy theorists and they move on with their business. Y’all cried wolf waaaaaaay to many times. You can’t be taken seriously


You mean at a certain point an obvious crime and the criminal is going to get caught. That is what has happened.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re saying that 1000s of people would go to drop boxes 30-40 times a day?! Haha. You sure about that?


The data says so. Our law enforcement swears by the same kind of evidence the technology supplies. FACT.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying, their phones said they were there. That has been proven.


Not 1000s of people 30-40 times a day, there’s not one shred of evidence showing that.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The data says so. Our law enforcement swears by the same kind of evidence the technology supplies. FACT.


Law enforcement uses the data to place suspects at the locations of crimes. You have no proof of a crime. You have unlinked geo data with out a clue about what anybody was doing. And your lying by stating conclusions.

Let me ask you something. If somebody was giving people rides to ballot boxes to drop off their votes would that be illegal? Would that yield the geo data that you find so incriminating?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Law enforcement uses the data to place suspects at the locations of crimes. You have no proof of a crime. You have unlinked fro data with out a clue about what anybody was doing. And your lying by stating conclusions.
> 
> Let me ask you something. *If somebody was giving people rides to ballot boxes to drop off their votes would that be illegal?* Would that yield the geo data that you find so incriminating?


Let me ask you how fucking stupid someone would have to be to believe that? No need to answer, in your case it is a rhetorical question.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Let me ask you how fucking stupid someone would have to be to believe that? No need to answer, in your case it is a rhetorical question.


You’re believing that a vast nationwide conspiracy went down. That 10s of thousands of people risked their freedom to break law to collect legit ballots from people then go drop them off in ballot boxes. Do you realize how retarded that sounds. You pretend that their are no other explanations for people to drive between Non profit organizations and ballot boxes. Well shuttle service is an obvious explanation, hanging posters is another, handing out stickers and supporting candidates is another, collecting emails another. Since you have no evidence of what these dots on your map are doing then you don’t have evidence of fraud. You have suspicion and assumptions. So yes you are lying when you say there is verified proof of a stolen election


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re believing that a vast nationwide conspiracy went down. That 10s of thousands of people risked their freedom to break law to collect legit ballots from people then go drop them off in ballot boxes. Do you realize how retarded that sounds. You pretend that their are no other explanations for people to drive between Non profit organizations and ballot boxes. Well shuttle service is an obvious explanation, hanging posters is another, handing out stickers and supporting candidates is another, collecting emails another. Since you have no evidence of what these dots on your map are doing then you don’t have evidence of fraud. You have suspicion and assumptions. So yes you are lying when you say there is verified proof of a stolen election


No a five state conspiracy. Pay attention dumbass.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No a five state conspiracy. Pay attention dumbass.


Yup, and all my points still stand. Why did you ignore them? Liar


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, and all my points still stand. Why did you ignore them? Liar


You have no points. You expect people to believe a fairy tale. That going to boxes and non profits back and forth all day is somehow normal behavior. You fucking idiot.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have no points. You expect people to believe a fairy tale. That going to boxes and non profits back and forth all day is somehow normal behavior. You fucking idiot.


What do you think non profits do?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What do you think non profits do?


In this case they collect ballots from voter rolls of people who have not voted and forge their signatures and give them to the mules.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have no points. You expect people to believe a fairy tale. That going to boxes and non profits back and forth all day is somehow normal behavior. You fucking idiot.


I made several points. You ignored them. Because you aren’t equipped with the ability to properly address them


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I made several points. You ignored them. Because you aren’t equipped with the ability to properly address them


Again you made no points and refuse to accept what the data found. That being thousands of people going to multiple drop boxes and non-profits daily.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In this case they collect ballots from voter rolls of people who have not voted and forge their signatures and give them to the mules.


Another claim that you have no evidence for. What do you think the legal mission of a  political non profit is intended to do?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again you made no points and refuse to accept what the data found.


The data certainly did not find what you claim it found. This is why you are a liar


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Hey Faun Lastamender said there was video of a black guy driving to multiple ballot boxes in the middle of the night stuffing ballots. He said the the NOn profits were stealing ballots and forging signatures then stuffing boxes. 

Is that what you saw this blockbuster documentary show proof of? 



Lastamender said:


> In fact, the movie did show one black man doing exactly that in the early AM hours.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hey Faun Lastamender said there was video of a black guy driving to multiple ballot boxes in the middle of the night stuffing ballots. He said the the NOn profits were stealing ballots and forging signatures then stuffing boxes.
> 
> Is that what you saw this blockbuster documentary show proof of?


From Faun….

Unfortunately, thanks to azog, I got thread banned so I can't post a response to that. But FruitLoops is lying like he always does. The movie shows a grand total of 9 people depositing ballots into a dropbox and it doesn't show anyone of them twice. It also makes up assertions for the behavior of the nine, always without a shred of evidence. That included the unsubstantiated claim that a woman wearing latex gloves, did so to avoid getting her fingerprints on ballots. Another was because a guy jogged back to his car to avoid detection. Another was the invented claim that they had to take pictures of their ballots to get paid, even though they showed a video of a guy taking a picture of the dropbox and not his ballots. And while they painted all 9 as being illegal, they completely ignore the fact that all 5 states they observed have laws allowing others to drop off ballots for someone else, with certain restrictions


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The data certainly did not find what you claim it found. This is why you are a liar


It has to be investigated by your weaponized government. Do you think there is a chance of that? Do not tell me it is not worthy of investigation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> From Faun….
> 
> Unfortunately, thanks to azog, I got thread banned so I can't post a response to that. But FruitLoops is lying like he always does. The movie shows a grand total of 9 people depositing ballots into a dropbox and it doesn't show anyone of them twice. It also makes up assertions for the behavior of the nine, always without a shred of evidence. That included the unsubstantiated claim that a woman wearing latex gloves, did so to avoid getting her fingerprints on ballots. Another was because a guy jogged back to his car to avoid detection. Another was the invented claim that they had to take pictures of their ballots to get paid, even though they showed a video of a guy taking a picture of the dropbox and not his ballots. And while they painted all 9 as being illegal, they completely ignore the fact that all 5 states they observed have laws allowing others to drop off ballots for someone else, with certain restrictions


Does Faun want that video collage enlarged or shown individually? Are you people dumb enough to think they don't have more videos? They are  the only ones they saved. That collage was to show how many they have. Busted.

And the guy forgot to take a picture of ballots so he took a picture of the drop box to hoping get paid. 10 to 1 the assholes stiffed him.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has to be investigated by your weaponized government. Do you think there is a chance of that? Do not tell me it is not worthy of investigation.


If it was verified proof of a stolen election then you wouldnt need to investigate. The fact that you just said that proves that you’ve been lying. Ur done


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If it was verified proof of a stolen election then you wouldnt need to investigate. The fact that you just said that proves that you’ve been lying. Ur done


Verified proof is not investigated, evidence is, you total moron.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Does Faun want that video collage enlarged or shown individually? Are you people dumb enough to think they don't have more videos? They are  the only ones they saved. That collage was to show how many they have. Busted.
> 
> And the guy forgot to take a picture of ballots so he took a picture of the drop box to hoping get paid. 10 to 1 the assholes stiffed him.


I would love to see a video of anybody who dropped multiple ballots at a Dropbox 30-40 times. Please show that!

That photo line y’all are trying to use makes me laugh every time. Haha. What In the world do you think somebody taking a photos of the ballot box proves?!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Verified proof is not investigated, evidence is, you total moron.


Exactly. You claim there is verified proof but now you’re saying there should be an investigation. You’ve been lying this whole time


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Exactly. You claim there is verified proof but now you’re saying there should be an investigation. You’ve been lying this whole time


No, I have been saying why hasn't it been investigated. The authorities have this evidence, They are ignoring it because they know it happened.  It means it did happen.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No, I have been saying why hasn't it been investigated. The authorities have this evidence, They are ignoring it because they know it happened.  It means it did happen.


It has been investigated genius. Your “verified proof” is equivalent to dogshit


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It has been investigated genius. Your “verified proof” is equivalent to dogshit


It has not been investigated. Stop lying. The authorities have done 0.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has not been investigated. Stop lying. The authorities have done 0.


That’s another lie. But according to you it’s all proven so there is no need to investigate. Take your proof to court and get laughed at again. Please, do that


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s another lie. But according to you it’s all proven so there is no need to investigate. Take your proof to court and get laughed at again. Please, do that


I never said an investigation was not necessary. I told you how investigations with that kind of evidence end up. They find the people guilty. If it does get to court that is what the court will find the people, guilty.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I never said an investigation was not necessary. I told you how investigations with that kind of evidence end up. They find the people guilty. If it does get to court that is what the court will find the people, guilty.


You're wrong. You have no evidence of any crimes. All you have are dots on a map showing where people traveled to. What evidence do you have of a crime?? Nothing. You just lie and make up stories of stealing ballots and forging signatures. None of which you have proof of.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You're wrong. You have no evidence of any crimes. All you have are dots on a map showing where people traveled to. What evidence do you have of a crime?? Nothing. You just lie and make up stories of stealing ballots and forging signatures. None of which you have proof of.


Showing places people traveled to 30 times a day, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Showing places people traveled to 30 times a day, you dumb fuck.


Haha, you must be the lowest IQ poster on this board. Why do you think somebody would travel to a ballot box 30 times in one day. Tell me the picture your imagination paints…


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you must be the lowest IQ poster on this board. Why do you think somebody would travel to a ballot box 30 times in one day. Tell me the picture your imagination paints…


Because they have the phone pings that prove it. You have been arguing how it means nothing so you already admitted it happened. Do not talk about anyone's IQ.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they have the phone pings that prove it. You have been arguing how it means nothing so you already admitted it happened. Do not talk about anyone's IQ.


I can’t say whether it happened or not. If geo data says that people traveled to certain locations then Im sure that is accurate. My argument is… so fucking what?! No crimes have been shown to have even occurred 

Let’s assume somebody went back and forth between a non profit and ballot box 30 times in one day. What in the world do you think that proves?!?! Nothing


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I can’t say whether it happened or not. If geo data says that people traveled to certain locations then Im sure that is accurate. My argument is… so fucking what?! No crimes have been shown to have even occurred
> 
> Let’s assume somebody went back and forth between a non profit and ballot box 30 times in one day. What in the world do you think that proves?!?! Nothing


Anyone with more than one ballot committed a felony.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Anyone with more than one ballot committed a felony.


Well that has zero to do with geo data. But there are a few videos of people dropping off multiple ballots. Now how is that a felony?!


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well that has zero to do with geo data. But there are a few videos of people dropping off multiple ballots. Now how is that a felony?!


We have gone over this. Are you playing stupid, because you are sure good at it.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have gone over this. Are you playing stupid, because you are sure good at it.


If we have gone over this then there is a major piece that you are not understanding so lets review it again. Why did "anyone with more than one ballot" commit a felony?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If we have gone over this then there is a major piece that you are not understanding so lets review it again. Why did "anyone with more than one ballot" commit a felony?


Because putting more than one ballot at a drop box is illegal. It has to be taken to a polling place. The people doing it knew it was a crime. That is why there were gloves used by many.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because putting more than one ballot at a drop box is illegal. It has to be taken to a polling place. The people doing it knew it was a crime. That is why there were gloves used by many.


Can you show me the law that says that? Cuz I'm pretty sure I've posted several links to laws that allow for it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Can you show me the law that says that? Cuz I'm pretty sure I've posted several links to laws that allow for it.


How does that apply to 30 or 40 trips to the boxes? Those families are huge. There is no plausible explanation, except fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How does that apply to 30 or 40 trips to the boxes? Those families are huge. There is no plausible explanation, except fraud.


Don't dodge my question, I'll address your 30-40 stupidity in a minute. First show the law that says its a felony to drop off somebody else's ballot. Or admit what we both know... You were lying.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Don't dodge my question, I'll address your 30-40 stupidity in a minute. First show the law that says its a felony to drop off somebody else's ballot. Or admit what we both know... You were lying.


That would be known as ballot harvesting, which happens when someone other than the voter delivers a ballot to be counted.* This practice is illegal under Georgia law, which requires absentee ballots to be either mailed in or personally delivered unless the voter is disabled, in which case a family or household member can deliver the ballot.*

One down.








						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 21 - ELECTIONS ::  CHAPTER 2 - ELECTIONS AND PRIMARIES GENERALLY ::  ARTICLE 10 - ABSENTEE VOTING ::  § 21-2-385 - Procedure for voting by absentee ballot
					






					law.justia.com
				




The elector shall then fill out,  subscribe, and swear to the oath printed on such envelope. Such envelope  shall then be securely sealed and the elector* shall then mail or  personally deliver same to the board of registrars or absentee ballot  *clerk, provided that delivery by a physically disabled elector may be  made by any adult person upon satisfactory proof that such adult person  is such elector's mother, father, grandparent, aunt, uncle, brother,  sister, spouse, son, daughter, niece, nephew, grandchild, son-in-law,  daughter-in-law, mother-in-law, father-in-law, brother-in-law,  sister-in-law,

They checked all of that and then went to 30 drop boxes anyway. Those votes were not mailed.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

And just for the Hell of it.








						Fact Checking the Fact Checkers: Debunking AP's '2000 Mules' Hit Piece
					

The only thing that's being debunked here is The Associated Press.




					redstate.com


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Ballot harvesting is illegal in Wisconsin. It’s also illegal for a person to turn in more than one absentee ballot for someone else. Not to mention the fact that in Wisconsin, a ballot turned in by someone other than the voter must be physically handed to an employee in an elections office – not left in a drop box. And this is all on top of the fact that drop boxes are illegal under Wisconsin Statutes § 6.87(4)(b)1 and § 6.855.

That two states.




__





						Proof: 107 Ballot Mules Made 2,000 Trips to Drop Boxes in Wisconsin 2020 Election - American Liberty Report
					

As if we needed more proof of shenanigans in the 2020 election in Wisconsin, True the Vote presented its drop box findings to the state Assembly late last week. True the Vote’s findings probably won’t surprise anyone at this point. Unfortunately, Wisconsin Assembly Speaker Robin Vos, an...



					www.americanlibertyemail.com


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Dropping off someone else’s mail-in ballot at a mailbox or drop box could result in a fine or jail time, Lehigh County District Attorney Jim Martin reminded voters Tuesday.


The warning follows an April 4 report from the prosecutor’s office that in a sampling of five area drop boxes last fall, 288 people deposited more than one ballot. However, investigators were unable to pursue prosecution in those cases due to either face coverings worn under a mask mandate or poor surveillance video quality, Martin said.









						In Pa., dropping off ballots for others could mean a $2,500 fine or jail, DA says
					

Lehigh County District Attorney Jim Martin suggests a more-direct warning be affixed to ballot drop boxes.




					www.lehighvalleylive.com
				



That is three states.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

It falls under a state law that prohibits "ballot harvesting."








						Arizona election: Can I drop off someone else's ballot?
					

If you missed the deadline to mail in your ballot, you can still drop it off— but here's why you may want to leave your friend's ballot behind.




					www.12news.com
				



That is four states.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

***NOTE: YOU MUST ONLY USE THE DROP BOX IN YOUR JURISDICTION. YOU CANNOT DROP IT OFF AT ANY BALLOT BOX**








						Michigan has more than 700 absentee ballot drop-off locations – find the one you should use
					

Michigan has more than 700 absentee ballot drop-off locations in the state, meaning you don't have to mail in your absentee ballot ahead of the 2020 November election. Instead, you can drop it off in the location in your jurisdiction.




					www.wxyz.com
				



*
That is five states. So we have established it is illegal. Those ballots were submitted fraudulently.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That would be known as ballot harvesting, which happens when someone other than the voter delivers a ballot to be counted.* This practice is illegal under Georgia law, which requires absentee ballots to be either mailed in or personally delivered unless the voter is disabled, in which case a family or household member can deliver the ballot.*
> 
> One down.
> 
> ...


haha,  are you really posting a law from 2010?!  Come  on man who do you think your fooling... The  law has been  amended several times since then.

Code Section 21-2-385 says that an elector with an absentee ballot: "shall then personally mail or personally deliver same to the board of registrars or absentee ballot clerk, provided that mailing or delivery may be made by the elector's mother, father, grandparent, aunt, uncle, brother, sister, spouse, son, daughter, niece, nephew, grandchild, son-in-law, daughter-in-law, mother-in-law, father-in-law, brother-in-law, sister-in-law, or an individual residing in the household of such elector."

So that means a long list of relatives can legally return a completed ballot on behalf of an elector — including a grandchild for their grandparent. (The section also states that caregivers of disabled electors can mail or deliver completed ballots as can jail employees on behalf of inmates.)

Ok so are we clear on this now?? No more spreading lies that anybody turning in somebody else ballot is committing a felony??


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> haha,  are you really posting a law from 2010?!  Come  on man who do you think your fooling... The  law has been  amended several times since then.
> 
> Code Section 21-2-385 says that an elector with an absentee ballot: "shall then personally mail or personally deliver same to the board of registrars or absentee ballot clerk, provided that mailing or delivery may be made by the elector's mother, father, grandparent, aunt, uncle, brother, sister, spouse, son, daughter, niece, nephew, grandchild, son-in-law, daughter-in-law, mother-in-law, father-in-law, brother-in-law, sister-in-law, or an individual residing in the household of such elector."
> 
> So that means a long list of relatives can legally return a completed ballot on behalf of an elector — including a grandchild for their grandparent. (The section also states that caregivers of disabled electors can mail or deliver completed ballots as can jail employees on behalf of inmates.)


It does not explain multiple trips by the same people. PERIOD. Give it up stupid.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ballot harvesting is illegal in Wisconsin. It’s also illegal for a person to turn in more than one absentee ballot for someone else. Not to mention the fact that in Wisconsin, a ballot turned in by someone other than the voter must be physically handed to an employee in an elections office – not left in a drop box. And this is all on top of the fact that drop boxes are illegal under Wisconsin Statutes § 6.87(4)(b)1 and § 6.855.
> 
> That two states.
> 
> ...


This issue is currently being take up in Wisconsin courts. But it's not as cut and dry as  you present it...

----
Whether the commission could agree on rules over ballot harvesting remains to be seen. The commission consists of three Democrats and three Republicans and often breaks down on party lines.

The head of the commission, Meagan Wolfe, noted in a memo last year that the state does not explicitly ban ballot harvesting. Legislation didn't make it through the Legislature this year that would have made it a felony to fail to deliver ballots that had been collected from voters.

Any decision — or lack of a decision — on new rules could lead to a lawsuit, Esenberg told WISN (1130-AM) host Jay Weber. If the commission adopts a ban on ballot harvesting, groups that want to engage in the practice could sue, he said. And if the commission doesn't go along with WILL, he said it's possible his group would bring a lawsuit. 

WILL filed its request on behalf of five voters, including Ardis Cerny, who has long advocated for tightening election rules, and Chris Kliesmet, who helped foster recalls over Milwaukee County’s pension scandal.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Dropping off someone else’s mail-in ballot at a mailbox or drop box could result in a fine or jail time, Lehigh County District Attorney Jim Martin reminded voters Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The warning follows an April 4 report from the prosecutor’s office that in a sampling of five area drop boxes last fall, 288 people deposited more than one ballot. However, investigators were unable to pursue prosecution in those cases due to either face coverings worn under a mask mandate or poor surveillance video quality, Martin said.
> ...


ahh yes, I  did hear about some Tom Foolery going on in PA... Some GOPers doing some harvesting








						Pair of Pennsylvania GOP staffers fired after mail-in ballot operation: Report
					

Two state GOP staffers were fired Tuesday after the disclosure of a possible ballot harvesting operation in southern Philadelphia.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It does not explain multiple trips by the same people. PERIOD. Give it up stupid.


Ok, well now we've established that it is not a felony if somebody drops off a ballot for somebody else in all cases. So we can forgive you for that lie/mistake, just don't repeat  it again...

Now for the 30-40 trips a day.  Explain to me again why you think anybody would take 30-40 trips a day from a non-profit to a ballot box?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It does not explain multiple trips by the same people. PERIOD. Give it up stupid.


I wasn’t trying to explain multiple trips by the same people but I’d be happy to move into that subject after we finish this one. You were either wrong or lying about the felony claim, correct? Can we say you’ve learned your lesson and won’t repeat that lie anymore?


----------



## Hellbilly (May 16, 2022)

All this 2000 mules crap is for two things. 
1. To keep the ‘stolen election’ crap visible and
2. To keep Donald Trump relevant.
I suggest we stop talking about it. If Lastamender has no one to argue with, perhaps he will go away.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> All this 2000 mules crap is for two things.
> 1. To keep the ‘stolen election’ crap visible and
> 2. To keep Donald Trump relevant.
> I suggest we stop talking about it. If Lastamender has no one to argue with, perhaps he will go away.


The purpose for the manipulators is to pass stricter voting regulations which will give the GOP an advantage. The gullible like Lastamender think there was really a stolen election. They are just too much fun to mess with. Best to ask them to explain them selves and then watch them eat their feet.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The purpose for the manipulators is to pass stricter voting regulations which will give the GOP an advantage. The gullible like Lastamender think there was really a stolen election. They are just too much fun to mess with. Best to ask them to explain them selves and then watch them eat their feet.


Voter ID is not a strict regulation. Signature verification is not a strict regulation. You do not want an election with integrity. I do not want one stolen again.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> This issue is currently being take up in Wisconsin courts. But it's not as cut and dry as  you present it...
> 
> ----
> Whether the commission could agree on rules over ballot harvesting remains to be seen. The commission consists of three Democrats and three Republicans and often breaks down on party lines.
> ...


Guess what? None of this explains the multiple trips to the boxes and the non-profits by the same people. You have yet to come up with any plausible reason and you know it. And having Tonto help you is not helping a bit.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The purpose for the manipulators is to pass stricter voting regulations which will give the GOP an advantage. The gullible like Lastamender think there was really a stolen election. They are just too much fun to mess with. Best to ask them to explain them selves and then watch them eat their feet.


The gullible think there is some other reason to go to multiple drop boxes and non-profits and do it daily before the election besides fraud. They cannot tell me what it is but insist it is not fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

2000 Mules Just "Tip of the Voter Fraud Iceberg" - Michigan Investigators Reveal Mountain of New Evidence of 2020 Election Fraud
					

With the release of 2,000 Mules, patriots around the country are seeing the truth about the obvious voter fraud that was caught on video at designated ballot boxes. The Mules are those who were dropping fraudulent ballots into drop boxes. We know about the ones that were recorded and who were...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





Courageous Detroit elections worker whistleblower Jessy Jacob testified that the Zuckerberg Drop Boxes were *cleared out every hour. *
Jacob also said that there were *no ballots left to process at the Detroit Department of Elections by 8:30PM* on election night.
Jacob said that *she was instructed not to challenge any ballot*, that every ballot was processed through the Detroit Department of Elections. This matches a well-documented controversy where Democrat Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson illegally eliminated the signature verification process for absentee ballots.
Every single witness the Gateway Pundit has spoken with said that *there were no ballots left to count and tabulate by around 9:00PM* on election night at the TCF Center. Many left the location because there was nothing left to do.
Every other county in Michigan other than Wayne County and three others that tilted heavily for Biden had already reported their totals on election night. *Wayne County was suspiciously last to report their election totals*.
The Edison data from Michigan was showing voter results in real-time, a service offered to media outlets. The Edison data for Michigan shows a major spike of late ballots in Wayne County/Detroit.
Real Americans are hard to keep down or keep in what the powers that be think is their "place". No one is quitting and fraud will be proven by a preponderance of evidence that can no longer be suppressed.

Remember all you have is the word of election officials and politicians this did not happen. They have not and will not offer any proof.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Voter ID is not a strict regulation. Signature verification is not a strict regulation. You do not want an election with integrity. I do not want one stolen again.


Are you having a hard time reading or being intentionally dishonest again?  I said stricter. Having voterID is stricter than not having voterID. Same for the other items you listed…


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Guess what? None of this explains the multiple trips to the boxes and the non-profits by the same people. You have yet to come up with any plausible reason and you know it. And having Tonto help you is not helping a bit.


For the third time, I’m happy to school you on you “multiple trip” narrative as soon as we close the book on your false felony claims. Are you going to stop spreading this lie? Say yes and then I’ll address the multiple trips topic


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The gullible think there is some other reason to go to multiple drop boxes and non-profits and do it daily before the election besides fraud. They cannot tell me what it is but insist it is not fraud.


I’ll say it for the 4th time. Happy to discuss the multiple trips topic as soon as we put to bed your felony lies. Be a man and fess up to being wrong. Weak people change the subject.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Are you having a hard time reading or being intentionally dishonest again?  I said stricter. Having voterID is stricter than not having voterID. Same for the other items you listed…


You never described stricter, dumbass. And why shouldn't an election have strict rules? They were meant to to keep them honest and give them integrity. 2020 had no integrity. The last thing you want is a fair election.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You never described stricter, dumbass. And why shouldn't an election have strict rules? They were meant to to keep them honest and give them integrity. 2020 had no integrity. The last thing you want is a fair election.


Haha, you’re such a moron. I literally wrote stricter. Not my problem if you can’t read good 



Slade3200 said:


> The purpose for the manipulators is to pass stricter voting regulations which will give the GOP an advantage.



First you say the rules aren’t strict and now you’re defending strict rules. You’re all over the place except for on the topic.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you’re such a moron. I literally wrote stricter. Not my problem if you can’t read good
> 
> 
> 
> First you say the rules aren’t strict and now you’re defending strict rules. You’re all over the place except for on the topic.


You are trying to change what I said, and failing like usual.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are trying to change what I said, and failing like usual.


Except for you lied and I showed it. 



Slade3200 said:


> The purpose for the manipulators is to pass stricter voting regulations which will give the GOP an advantage.





Lastamender said:


> You never described stricter, dumbass.




Don’t be bitter, just be a man and admit it. While you’re at it you can also admit you lied about the felony thing. Then we can move onto the actual topic, the fake movie, and I can school you on your 30-40 trip theory. Having fun yet?!


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Except for you lied and I showed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep saying that based on what you believe. Do you understand it means nothing to me or anyone else but you?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You keep saying that based on what you believe. Do you understand it means nothing to me or anyone else but you?


It’s not a belief it’s a fact. I wrote stricter. You lied and said I didn’t. I posted the quotes. There no belief there, just dishonesty


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not a belief it’s a fact. I wrote stricter. You lied and said I didn’t. I posted the quotes. There no belief there, just dishonesty


Fraud is the topic. I do not care what you said about voting laws because no matter what the law says the criminals will not care.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fraud is the topic. I do not care what you said about voting laws because no matter what the law says the criminals will not care.


Whether you care or not makes no difference, just stop lying. You lying has be some the topic because you are posting false things. Be honest for once in your life and admit you were being dishonest when you mischaraterized my “stricter” comment and when you cited a 2010 Georgia law and claimed that anybody dropping of somebody else’s ballot was committing a felony. Both these statements of yours were untrue. Not because of what I believe but from the evidence I showed. See that’s how you are supposed to engage in debate. 

Now fess up and then we can move on to the 30-40


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Whether you care or not makes no difference, just stop lying. You lying has be some the topic because you are posting false things. Be honest for once in your life and admit you were being dishonest when you mischaraterized my “stricter” comment and when you cited a 2010 Georgia law and claimed that anybody dropping of somebody else’s ballot was committing a felony. Both these statements of yours were untrue. Not because of what I believe but from the evidence I showed. See that’s how you are supposed to engage in debate.
> 
> Now fess up and then we can move on to the 30-40


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Come on, you can do it. No need to dodge by posting cartoons, that’s for the weak minded. Be honest and answer questions directly. It isn’t hard


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Not 1000s of people 30-40 times a day, there’s not one shred of evidence showing that.


So you are saying that that's what it would take to make it happen eh (thousand's of people) ? Hmmmm one wonder's how much weight at a time a mule could carry, and how many trips would have to be made depending on the ballot weight, otherwise therefore controlling the rates of distribution in a possible ballot box stuffing scenario ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well that has zero to do with geo data. But there are a few videos of people dropping off multiple ballots. Now how is that a felony?!


Those ballots have to be matched for signature's etc, and they had to meet all other means of integrity checks that were being hap-hazzardly done prior to a win taking place or during the voting stage of the game.... Many ballots were revealed as inadequate or not legit due to all sorts of irregularities found, and this after checking them by way of certain criteria then used, and so the 2020 ballots became highly suspicious in the various audit's taken after the fact...The court's however, with the controlling effects that are used through intimidation method's as is used, wouldn't or decided not to go near anything with less than a 30' pole these days..


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you are saying that that's what it would take to make it happen eh (thousand's of people) ? Hmmmm one wonder's how much weight at a time a mule could carry, and how many trips would have to be made depending on the ballot weight, otherwise therefore controlling the rates of distribution in a possible ballot box stuffing scenario ??


No that’s not at all what I was saying. What’s with all these crazy misinterpretations of basic English? These conversations aren’t hard to follow. I wasn’t claiming anything, I was questioning the absurdity of the claims being made.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Those ballots have to be matched for signature's etc, and they had to meet all other means of integrity checks that were being hap-hazzardly done prior to a win taking place or during the voting stage of the game.... Many ballots were revealed as inadequate or not legit due to all sorts of irregularities found, and this after checking them by way of certain criteria then used, and so the 2020 ballots became highly suspicious in the various audit's taken after the fact...The court's however, with the controlling effects that are used through intimidation method's as is used, wouldn't or decided not to go near anything with less than a 30' pole these days..


My ballot was one of those. Didn’t get counted because my signature didn’t match what they had on file. Know what that tells me… the system is working.


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> haha,  are you really posting a law from 2010?!  Come  on man who do you think your fooling... The  law has been  amended several times since then.
> 
> Code Section 21-2-385 says that an elector with an absentee ballot: "shall then personally mail or personally deliver same to the board of registrars or absentee ballot clerk, provided that mailing or delivery may be made by the elector's mother, father, grandparent, aunt, uncle, brother, sister, spouse, son, daughter, niece, nephew, grandchild, son-in-law, daughter-in-law, mother-in-law, father-in-law, brother-in-law, sister-in-law, or an individual residing in the household of such elector."
> 
> ...


Now what was the purpose of changing any of the old law's ??? Give it your best excuse, we can't wait.


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No that’s not at all what I was saying. What’s with all these crazy misinterpretations of basic English? These conversations aren’t hard to follow. I wasn’t claiming anything, I was questioning the absurdity of the claims being made.


Questioning and making excuses that aren't very good... Carry on.


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> My ballot was one of those. Didn’t get counted because my signature didn’t match what they had on file. Know what that tells me… the system is working.


Ok, so Joe got more votes than Obama while he held up in the basement along with million's more leftist that feared the virus extremely before attempting to return to mainstream living, but they made sure to get out and vote no matter what eh ??

The whole thing reeps of investigation, but due to the extensive convincing by bad political apparatuses and their handler's, it's all just swept nice and neatly underneath the rug.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Now what was the purpose of changing any of the old law's ??? Give it your best excuse, we can't wait.


Well that depends on who did the changing. For elections the Dems try to do as much as they can to make voting easy and accessible because larger voter turnout out favors them. Republicans change the laws to be stricter in the name of security… their unspoken agenda is the fact that the more regulations the less the turn out which is in their favor. 

Did you not know this or did you just want to see me explain it??


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Questioning and making excuses that aren't very good... Carry on.


Wow, you sure got me there!!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Ok, so Joe got more votes than Obama while he held up in the basement along with million's more leftist that feared the virus extremely before attempting to return to mainstream living, but they made sure to get out and vote no matter what eh ??
> 
> The whole thing reeps of investigation, but due to the extensive convincing by bad political apparatuses and their handler's, it's all just swept nice and neatly underneath the rug.


Yes Joe got more votes for three reasons. 1. Population growth 2. Pandemic locking people inside to watch the political drama and most importantly  3. Trump was that bad of a President people came out of the woodworks to give him the boot.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well that depends on who did the changing. For elections the Dems try to do as much as they can to make voting easy and accessible because larger voter turnout out favors them. Republicans change the laws to be stricter in the name of security… their unspoken agenda is the fact that the more regulations the less the turn out which is in their favor.
> 
> Did you not know this or did you just want to see me explain it??


What a bunch of bullshit. Everything they do enables some kind of fraud. It is what they do.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What a bunch of bullshit. Everything they do enables some kind of fraud. It is what they do.


Oh look who’s back, Mr Liar…. Ready to fess up for the “stricter” and “felony” lies you told so we can move on to the “30-40” narrative. I can’t wait to school you on that one!!!


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well that depends on who did the changing. For elections the Dems try to do as much as they can to make voting easy and accessible because larger voter turnout out favors them. Republicans change the laws to be stricter in the name of security… their unspoken agenda is the fact that the more regulations the less the turn out which is in their favor.
> 
> Did you not know this or did you just want to see me explain it??


You gave two excuses in which one I agree with, and that is that the Democrat's have to dumb it down for their base in order to ensure the vote, otherwise they treat them just like one having to lead a poor person to a bowl of water, and this in order to get him or her some temporary on the spot nutrition that they were being denied, and this from a point of entrenched starvation caused by what however (?), but as soon as they hit it big together, and the channel is again secured (IOW, if they win), then they forget quickly about the voter that helped them win, and so they abandon the poor little feller's or worse they give them to other's to politically raise because they don't have time for it anymore, and on top of that they got what they wanted (A political win or upset), but in the meantime everything is failing.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You gave two excuses in which one I agree with, and that is that the Democrat's have to dumb it down for their base in order to ensure the vote, otherwise they treat them just like one having to lead a poor person to a bowl of water, and this in order to get him or her some temporary on the spot nutrition that they were being denied, and this from a point of entrenched starvation caused by what however (?), but as soon as they hit it big together, and the channel is again secured (IOW, if they win), then they forget quickly about the voter that helped them win, and so they abandon the poor little feller's or worse they give them to other's to politically raise because they don't have time for it anymore, and on top of that they got what they wanted (A political win or upset), but in the meantime everything is failing.


Hahaha. Was that a serious post or where you trying to sound like an illiterate prick?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Oh look who’s back, Mr Liar…. Ready to fess up for the “stricter” and “felony” lies you told so we can move on to the “30-40” narrative. I can’t wait to school you on that one!!!


Where did you go Lastamender ?! Let’s finish this conversation, shall we?


----------



## Lastamender (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Where did you go Lastamender ?! Let’s finish this conversation, shall we?


We have finished.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have finished.


You don’t want to get schooled on the 30-40 ballot box visits? Not like you to back down from a fight. Everything ok?


----------



## Lastamender (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t want to get schooled on the 30-40 ballot box visits? Not like you to back down from a fight. Everything ok?


Your excuses are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your excuses are fucking ridiculous.


You haven’t heard my excuses about the 30-40 trips yet. you dodged and ran instead of providing counter arguments to my other points about you lying. We both know that’s because there are no counterpoints, so just fess up and apologize for your dishonesty and then we can move into the next subject


----------



## Lastamender (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t heard my excuses about the 30-40 trips yet. you dodged and ran instead of providing counter arguments to my other points about you lying. We both know that’s because there are no counterpoints, so just fess up and apologize for your dishonesty and then we can move into the next subject


There is no excuse for 30 or 40 trips.


----------



## beagle9 (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not an excuse it’s an accurate statement. We don’t know what dots on a map are doing. If I geo tracked you to the lumber yard can I say that’s verified proof  you stole wood? The comical thing about your argument is you want to say it proves you stole wood and there isn’t even evidence that wood was stolen!


Wait, aren't the pings and geo tracking information backed up by video accounts or evidence of these folks being at the drop boxes, otherwise Corroborating the evidence that *tends to support a proposition that is already supported by some initial evidence, therefore confirming the proposition ??*


----------



## Slade3200 (May 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is no excuse for 30 or 40 trips.


Happy to dive into it right after you admit to making false statements about the stricter and felony issues. Let’s close the door on those then get to the 30-40. Ok?


----------



## Lastamender (May 17, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Happy to dive into it right after you admit to making false statements about the stricter and felony issues. Let’s close the door on those then get to the 30-40. Ok?


So is it a misdemeanor to steal an election?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So is it a misdemeanor to steal an election?


Haha, what are you talking about?? Trying to change the subject again?! Fess up to your lies and then I’ll explain exactly why your 30-40 theory is flawed


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Wait, aren't the pings and geo tracking information backed up by video accounts or evidence of these folks being at the drop boxes, otherwise Corroborating the evidence that *tends to support a proposition that is already supported by some initial evidence, therefore confirming the proposition ??*


Wouldn’t that be great?! Link the group tracked data to actual videos of somebody committing a crime. You’d think that would be a main focus of this revolutionary movie. But alas. Not on geo tracked dot is identified or linked to a video… and not one video shows the same person making multiple drops. So we are left with one thing…. Assumptions

Conspiracy tactics 101… it’s obvious


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, what are you talking about?? Trying to change the subject again?! Fess up to your lies and then I’ll explain exactly why your 30-40 theory is flawed


So you admit there was that many trips? If you do, you have no argument.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you admit there was that many trips? If you do, you have no argument.


As I’ve said… fess up to your previous lies and then we can dive right into it!


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

EXCLUSIVE: 2000 Mules Director Dinesh D’Souza says 'Our Film Proves Joe Biden is Not the President'
					

Dinesh D'Souza of https://2000mules.com/ joins The Alex Jones Show to break down the evidence presented in his film proving Joe Biden's election was illegitimate.




					battleplan.news


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> As I’ve said… fess up to your previous lies and then we can dive right into it!


What lies? That it is a felony? If it is not it should be. The point is there people had no business at all these boxes and non-profits if they were not doing something illegal like stuffing ballots. Nothing else makes sense or is even plausible unless you are a complete moron. Are you a complete moron? I already know the answer.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What lies? That it is a felony? If it is not it should be. The point is there people had no business at all these boxes and non-profits if they were not doing something illegal like stuffing ballots. Nothing else makes sense or is even plausible unless you are a complete moron. Are you a complete moron? I already know the answer.


What lies?! Do you have amnesia?! You’ve dodged addressing your lies for days now, don’t pretend that you don’t know what I’m talking about.

If it’s not a felony?! It absolutely is not a felony for some people, it’s allowed for some people to drop multiple ballots in the states we are discussing. I posted the law after you posted an outdated 2010 law. You said it was a felony for anybody who drops somebody else’s ballot. That’s an outright false statement. If you meant that it should be then that’s fine, you still made a false statement and you tried to use that false statement to back your argument that the election was stolen…. You then mischaracterized a comment I made about stricter regulations. Two false statements. Own them and do better in the future.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What lies?! Do you have amnesia?! You’ve dodged addressing your lies for days now, don’t pretend that you don’t know what I’m talking about.
> 
> If it’s not a felony?! It absolutely is not a felony for some people, it’s allowed for some people to drop ballots in the states we are discussing. You said it was for anybody who drops somebody else’s ballot. That’s an out right false statement. If you meant that it should be then that’s fine, you still made a false statement and you tried to use that false statement to back your argument that the election was stolen…. You then mischaracterized a comment I made about stricter regulations. Two false statements. Own them and do better in the future.


Asshole, were the people at multiple boxes and non-profits?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Asshole, were the people at multiple boxes and non-profits?


Happy to dive into that right after you admit you were spreading false information. Don’t be a pussy, own your shit


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Happy to dive into that right after you admit you were spreading false information. Don’t be a pussy, own your shit


Fuck off. You do not make the rules.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck off. You do not make the rules.


No I do not make the rules. But I’m not going to let a pissant liar sweep his lies under the rug and then carry on lying. If you want to be a coward and act that way it’s on you. People with character can admit when they are wrong. You don’t appear to be that kind of person.

I’ll repeat. I’m happy to school you on your other weak talking points like the 30-40 trips nonsense. But you’re gonna have to finish the previous conversations by admitting you were spreading false information first. What will it be? Coward or character??


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No I do not make the rules. But I’m not going to let a pissant liar sweep his lies under the rug and then carry on lying. If you want to be a coward and act that way it’s on you. People with character can admit when they are wrong. You don’t appear to be that kind of person.
> 
> I’ll repeat. I’m happy to school you on your other weak talking points like the 30-40 trips nonsense. But you’re gonna have to finish the previous conversations by admitting you were spreading false information first. What will it be? Coward or character??


Again, fuck off. I do not need, want, or value any input you have. You can go now.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Heads will explode.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, fuck off. I do not need, want, or value any input you have. You can go now.


You don’t need to value my input. It’s very obvious that you are here to push the stolen election narrative and to own the Libs. So get in the ring and let’s debate. Don’t run scared when caught spreading lies. Own your shit and fight the next round. Grow a little backbone. I’m ready to  rock. Say you fucked up and then let’s go on the 30-40


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t need to value my input. It’s very obvious that you are here to push the stolen election narrative and to own the Libs. So get in the ring and let’s debate. Don’t run scared when caught spreading lies. Own your shit and fight the next round. Grow a little backbone. I’m ready to  rock. Say you fucked up and then let’s go on the 30-40


I do not have to push. A lot of people are pushing it because it is true. If you do not want to broadcast your dumbass reasons those numbers of trips are anything but fraud go right ahead.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not have to push. A lot of people are pushing it because it is true. If you do not want to broadcast your dumbass reasons those numbers of trips are anything but fraud go right ahead.


You are correct, you don’t have to push… yet you do. And through that pushing you spread false information. And when called on that false information you aren’t man enough to admit it, you run from the conversation and try to change the subject. You do understand how bad that makes you look right? If you were debating somebody and they acted the way you would completely lose respect for them and laugh at their immaturity, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You are correct, you don’t have to push… yet you do. And through that pushing you spread false information. And when called on that false information you aren’t man enough to admit it, you run from the conversation and try to change the subject. You do understand how bad that makes you look right? If you were debating somebody and they acted the way you would completely lose respect for them and laugh at their immaturity, right?


Checking in on senior Lastamender the Liar. Why you running? Make your amends and let’s debate the 30-40


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Checking in on senior Lastamender the Liar. Why you running? Make your amends and let’s debate the 30-40


GFY. Is stealing an election a misdemeanor? I don't think you answered.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> GFY. Is stealing an election a misdemeanor? I don't think you answered.


I am so ready to answer all of your questions but my conscious will not allow me to let you sweep your lies under the rug. Own up to them and then fire away and I’ll give you direct answers to anything you want to ask.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I am so ready to answer all of your questions but my conscious will not allow me to let you sweep your lies under the rug. Own up to them and then fire away and I’ll give you direct answers to anything you want to ask.


What lies? Careful, you are going to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What lies? Careful, you are going to embarrass yourself.


Felony and Stricter… you know exactly what lies. You’re gonna deny them now?!? Do I need to scroll up and paste your quotes again?


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Felony and Stricter… you know exactly what lies. You’re gonna deny them now?!? Do I need to scroll up and paste your quotes again?


You want to argue what kind of crime it is then you admit those crimes took place like the data says. Thanks.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You want to argue what kind of crime it is then you admit those crimes took place like the data says. Thanks.


I’m not arguing about what kind of crime it is… I’m stating a fact that you lied about crimes being committed. You said anybody that drops off more than one ballot is committing a felony when I clearly showed statutes saying that it is legal to do so in certain circumstances. You’re statement was not true. Fess up


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not arguing about what kind of crime it is… I’m stating a fact that you lied about crimes being committed. You said anybody that drops off more than one ballot is committing a felony when I clearly showed statutes saying that it is legal to do so in certain circumstances. You’re statement was not true. Fess up


And that ridiculous argument dies when anyone goes to more drop boxes. So their first trip does not count but the other 39 do. You dumbass. Just like Faun you are saying it happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And that ridiculous argument dies when anyone goes to more drop boxes. So their first trip does not count but the other 39 do. You dumbass. Just like Faun you are saying it happened.


That’s a different topic which I’d be happy to dive into as soon as you admit to making false statements. When you said the quote below it was not true. Correct??



Lastamender said:


> Anyone with more than one ballot committed a felony.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s a different topic which I’d be happy to dive into as soon as you admit to making false statements. When you said the quote below it was not true. Correct??


You are nitpicking and that is very unimportant. The sheer number of trips show a conspiracy that you have already admitted did happen.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are nitpicking and that is very unimportant. The sheer number of trips show a conspiracy that you have already admitted did happen.


I’m not nitpicking I’m calling out false information that you are posting. You may find lying and misstating the law and facts “unimportant” but I assure you it isn’t. If you don’t know the rules and if you can’t acknowledge the rules then how can you expect to be taken seriously when you rant and rave about people breaking the rules? It makes you a joke. Fess up and we can get back on track


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not nitpicking I’m calling out false information that you are posting. You may find lying and misstating the law and facts “unimportant” but I assure you it isn’t. If you don’t know the rules and if you can’t acknowledge the rules then how can you expect to be taken seriously when you rant and rave about people breaking the rules? It makes you a joke. Fess up and we can get back on track


Take it to the Ministry of Truth. I am not talking about rules. They are laws you idiot.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Take it to the Ministry of Truth. I am not talking about rules. They are laws you idiot.


Exactly, laws define the rules incase you didn’t know. You lied about the law and then posted a 2010 law that has been amended multiple times to try and back up your false claims. I posted the law that was in place during the 2020 election which clear had allowances for people to drop multiple ballots. We both know you were wrong. Why won’t you just admit it? You have no more defense.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Exactly, laws define the rules incase you didn’t know. You lied about the law and then posted a 2010 law that has been amended multiple times to try and back up your false claims. I posted the law that was in place during the 2020 election which clear had allowances for people to drop multiple ballots. We both know you were wrong. Why won’t you just admit it? You have no more defense.


Then you admit they went to multiple drop boxes? You have no defense.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then you admit they went to multiple drop boxes? You have no defense.


We aren’t talking about that yet. As soon as you own your previous lies we can move on to your next red herring


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We aren’t talking about that yet. As soon as you own your previous lies we can move on to your next red herring


You will not accept the what the data proves. There is no other plausible answer.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You will not accept the what the data proves. There is no other plausible answer.


You know how to find out what I will accept and how to get my answers. Fess you to your dishonesty and then we can go there. Is your ego really that big that you can’t admit when you are wrong?


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You know how to find out what I will accept and how to get my answers. Fess you to your dishonesty and then we can go there. Is your ego really that big that you can’t admit when you are wrong?


I already said I was not dishonest intentionaly. That means your replies now amount to trolling. So goodbye.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I already said I was not dishonest intentionaly. That means your replies now amount to trolling. So goodbye.


Haha, when did you say that?! You know what, I wasn’t dishonest intentionally either but if I did say something that was wrong and I got called on it I’d sure as hell fess up and admit my mistake.

Is that what you are trying to do by saying you “were not dishonest intentionally”?

Is that you admitting that your statement about anybody dropping multiple ballots being a felony is not accurate and that each of the states in question have legal exceptions that allow people to drop off multiple ballots? We in agreement there?


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, when did you say that?! You know what, I wasn’t dishonest intentionally either but if I did say something that was wrong and I got called on it I’d sure as hell fess up and admit my mistake.
> 
> Is that what you are trying to do by saying you “were not dishonest intentionally”?
> 
> Is that you admitting that your statement about anybody dropping multiple ballots being a felony is not accurate and that each of the states in question have legal exceptions that allow people to drop off multiple ballots? We in agreement there?


This is not about me. It is about a massive criminal conspiracy that has been discovered and can be proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This is not about me. It is about a massive criminal conspiracy that has been discovered and can be proven.


I never said it was about you, but you are the one I’m debating and if you are spreading false information and can’t acknowledge when you’ve been proven wrong then nothing you say can be trusted and you turn into a propaganda pusher… not an honest debater. You’ve earned the conspiracy theorist propaganda pusher label but I believe in second chances. Admit you were posting false information and it is legal for people in some cases to drop off multiple ballots in the states in question and then we can continue to debate the topics of your choice.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I never said it was about you, but you are the one I’m debating and if you are spreading false information and can’t acknowledge when you’ve been proven wrong then nothing you say can be trusted and you turn into a propaganda pusher… not an honest debater. You’ve earned the conspiracy theorist propaganda pusher label but I believe in second chances. Admit you were posting false information and it is legal for people in some cases to drop off multiple ballots in the states in question and then we can continue to debate the topics of your choice.


This is about massive fraud that is all but proven. Your deflections show your desperation.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This is about massive fraud that is all but proven. Your deflections show your desperation.


Well yet again you spread falsehoods. You made claims that anybody dropping off multiple ballots were committing a felony so you clearly do not know what the laws are. Even after I show you the laws you can’t admit to what they are. That being the case, you’re claims of what happened during the election and what legalities are proven have zero credibility. Unless you can actually show an understanding of the law your claims are nothing  but hot air and propaganda. 

So all ask again and give you a second chance at giving an honest and informed answer. Is it legal in some cases for people to drop multiple ballots in a Dropbox in the states in question?


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well yet again you spread falsehoods. You made claims that anybody dropping off multiple ballots were committing a felony so you clearly do not know what the laws are. Even after I show you the laws you can’t admit to what they are. That being the case, you’re claims of what happened during the election and what legalities are proven have zero credibility. Unless you can actually show an understanding of the law your claims are nothing  but hot air and propaganda.
> 
> So all ask again and give you a second chance at giving an honest and informed answer. Is it legal in some cases for people to drop multiple ballots in a Dropbox in the states in question?


That is a stupid question because this about multiple trips that people made.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is a stupid question because this about multiple trips that people made.


That’s what you’re trying to make it about because you want to change the subject. But I’ve already posted your quote multiple times.  So how about you clear the air and just answer it. 

Is it legal for some people to drop multiple ballots in a Dropbox in the states we are discussing? 

Let’s see if you can show understanding of the law or if you are going to dodge or lie about it…


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Is it legal for some people to drop multiple ballots in a Dropbox in the states we are discussing?



I assume you are arguing about the Dinesh documentary and in my state, you cannot drop off a ballot for anyone but yourself unless you've gotten written prior authorization for another person, but in no instance for the people shown and tracked in the documentary can any reasonable or legal explanation account for a person dropping off a whole handful of ballots, much less at 4 o'clock in the morning, then driving all around town (logged by their cellular GPS data) to dropbox after dropbox, nor stopping to "document" their visitations to each box in order to get paid for muling.

The other question is when did these rules take affect?  The democrats began a systematic canvasing of swing states beginning back in 12/19 before anyone ever heard of Covid going from court to court getting laws changed surreptitiously then months later claiming it was all for Covid!

Now we have the confessions of people involved about their numbers, activity and valuation upon which D-Souza based the term "2000 Mules"-- clearly, something untoward was being perpetrated here and the investigations are still ongoing.  Hope that clears up your confusion. End of story.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s what you’re trying to make it about because you want to change the subject. But I’ve already posted your quote multiple times.  So how about you clear the air and just answer it.
> 
> Is it legal for some people to drop multiple ballots in a Dropbox in the states we are discussing?
> 
> Let’s see if you can show understanding of the law or if you are going to dodge or lie about it…


Trying to make it about? It is what it is about. Massive organized fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trying to make it about? It is what it is about. Massive organized fraud.


We shall see about that. So far you are failing to show the slightest understanding of what the laws are. If you don’t know the laws then you can’t judge what is breaking the law. The issue now is, I’ve shown you the law and you still can’t admit what it is. You aren’t an honest person 

I noticed you dodged again instead of answering the question. Why are you trying so hard to avoid giving a simple and direct answer? 

Is it ever legal for one person to drop multiple ballots in the state we are discussing?


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We shall see about that. So far you are failing to show the slightest understanding of what the laws are. If you don’t know the laws then you can’t judge what is breaking the law. The issue now is, I’ve shown you the law and you still can’t admit what it is. You aren’t an honest person
> 
> I noticed you dodged again instead of answering the question. Why are you trying so hard to avoid giving a simple and direct answer?
> 
> Is it ever legal for one person to drop multiple ballots in the state we are discussing?


I said it was but a procedure had to be followed and it was not. They are supposed to go to a polling place,


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I said it was but a procedure had to be followed and it was not. They are supposed to go to a polling place,


No you said anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. I posted a statute that clearly stated that selected people, family and members of the same household and caretakers and officers were permitted to drop ballots for others. You’re still not getting it are you?! How can you claim laws were broken when you don’t even know the law?! What a joke


----------



## Mac1958 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No you said anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. I posted a statute that clearly stated that selected people, family and members of the same household and caretakers and officers were permitted to drop ballots for others. You’re still not getting it are you?! How can you claim laws were broken when you don’t even know the law?! What a joke


They "know" what they're told in their world, that's it, that's all that matters.  Anything else is fake news.

This really does appear to be impossible.  It may be that our only hope is that it eventually wears off.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wouldn’t that be great?! Link the group tracked data to actual videos of somebody committing a crime. You’d think that would be a main focus of this revolutionary movie. But alas. Not on geo tracked dot is identified or linked to a video… and not one video shows the same person making multiple drops. So we are left with one thing…. Assumptions
> 
> Conspiracy tactics 101… it’s obvious


Does video have to exist if the dots are belonging to the mules, and it's their phones showing the data, and it's showing that suspicion is highly warranted and probable to investigate the matter further ? Of course if our DOJ is compromised then nevermind because we know why it won't be investigated any further.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Does video have to exist if the dots are belonging to the mules, and it's their phones showing the data, and it's showing that suspicion is highly warranted and probable to investigate the matter further ? Of course if our DOJ is compromised then nevermind because we know why it won't be investigated any further.


Who are the “miles”?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> They "know" what they're told in their world, that's it, that's all that matters.  Anything else is fake news.
> 
> This really does appear to be impossible.  It may be that our only hope is that it eventually wears off.


It’s pretty incredible… we are going on pages now where I’m asking the same simple question and Lastamender is bending over backwards to change the subject and avoid answering it. It’s not difficult but his ego and the fictitious battle he is having with the Left just won’t allow him to have an honest debate. Now he is stuck defending false statements and ignorant claims. That’s been his MO since I’ve seen him join the board, it’s fascinating to me to see how far he will go to protect his delusions.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s pretty incredible… we are going on pages now where I’m asking the same simple question and Lastamender is bending over backwards to change the subject and avoid answering it. It’s not difficult but his ego and the fictitious battle he is having with the Left just won’t allow him to have an honest debate. Now he is stuck defending false statements and ignorant claims. That’s been his MO since I’ve seen him join the board, it’s fascinating to me to see how far he will go to protect his delusions.


Remember, most of these people are literally trained by talk radio.  Far more than just being trained on how to attack on the issues, their very _*thought processes*_ are conditioned.

Imagine spending three to nine hours every single day, five days a week, having this stuff pounded into your head.  Then cable TV, then the internet.  Think how thick those walls become.

This is why I compare them to jihadis.  This isn't politics to them.  Or current events, or news.  It's a _*lifestyle.*_


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Remember, most of these people are literally trained by talk radio.  Far more than just being trained on how to attack on the issues, their very _*thought processes*_ are conditioned.
> 
> Imagine spending three to nine hours every single day, five days a week, having this stuff pounded into your head.  Then cable TV, then the internet.  Think how thick those walls become.
> 
> This is why I compare them to jihadis.  This isn't politics to them.  Or current events, or news.  It's a _*lifestyle.*_


It’s all so silly and pointless if you can step out of that bubble and look at it with fresh eyes.


----------



## dblack (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s pretty incredible… we are going on pages now where I’m asking the same simple question and Lastamender is bending over backwards to change the subject and avoid answering it. It’s not difficult but his ego and the fictitious battle he is having with the Left just won’t allow him to have an honest debate. Now he is stuck defending false statements and ignorant claims. That’s been his MO since I’ve seen him join the board, it’s fascinating to me to see how far he will go to protect his delusions.


It's birtherism redux. The partisan stupidity has turned politics into a battle of zealots. They have no discernable values or convictions, just tribal "loyalty".


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I assume you are arguing about the Dinesh documentary and in my state, you cannot drop off a ballot for anyone but yourself unless you've gotten written prior authorization for another person, but in no instance for the people shown and tracked in the documentary can any reasonable or legal explanation account for a person dropping off a whole handful of ballots, much less at 4 o'clock in the morning, then driving all around town (logged by their cellular GPS data) to dropbox after dropbox, nor stopping to "document" their visitations to each box in order to get paid for muling.
> 
> The other question is when did these rules take affect?  The democrats began a systematic canvasing of swing states beginning back in 12/19 before anyone ever heard of Covid going from court to court getting laws changed surreptitiously then months later claiming it was all for Covid!
> 
> Now we have the confessions of people involved about their numbers, activity and valuation upon which D-Souza based the term "2000 Mules"-- clearly, something untoward was being perpetrated here and the investigations are still ongoing.  Hope that clears up your confusion. End of story.


You’re a good little conspiracy theorist… paint a narrative based on just enough facts to make your baseless assumptions sound true and then use that to drive suspicion and doubt. Half of what you just wrote was completely baseless assumptions.  Funny to hear you use the narrative to justify the need for an investigation while puppets like Lastamender think this movie shows all the verified evidence needed to prove a stolen election. At least you’re being more careful with your claims… but that also shows how dishonest you are because you know this movie doesn’t prove shit… it’s a manipulation game.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Who are the “miles”?



Apparently the miles walked all over your head because you obviously cannot read or type!


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Remember, most of these people are literally trained by talk radio.  Far more than just being trained on how to attack on the issues, their very _*thought processes*_ are conditioned. Imagine spending three to nine hours every single day, five days a week, having this stuff pounded into your head.  Then cable TV, then the internet.  Think how thick those walls become.  This is why I compare them to jihadis.  This isn't politics to them.  Or current events, or news.  It's a _*lifestyle.*_



Oh, gee.  Here comes the Junior G-man boy scientist now to psychoanalyze the world 
from the keypad of his Samsung Galaxy.  And look at that!  To everyone's 
amazement, he sees fault and conspiracies everywhere except 
under his own feet while projecting HIMSELF onto a world he is neither 
equipment to understand nor cope with.  A true hopeless tard with shit 
coming out of both ears.


----------



## AMart (May 19, 2022)

Do you know how I know that there was mass vote fraud in the last election. Besides the evidence provided in 2000 Mules. In the documentary not 1 time did anyone suggest that the mass vote fraud for any particular party. There never mentioned which NGO offices the mules went to, or who they were affiliated with.

We don't know what boxes were checked on those vote harvesting ballots.

Despite all of this the Dems, leftists, and fact checks went into crazy mode trying to debunk the evidence. Do you know why? Because the Dems always cheat. To them it isn't cheating because they are good guys trying to save the world from the Nazis. To them the means always justify the ends. Everyone knows they register dead people, canvass nursing homes, keep people registered that moved away and vote using those names, etc. 

They were ballot stuffing back in the days of Tammany Hall. It's what the Democrat party has always done. And of course we know what they did in the South back in the day.


----------



## AMart (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No you said anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. I posted a statute that clearly stated *that selected people, family and members of the same household and caretakers and officers were permitted to drop ballots for others*. You’re still not getting it are you?! How can you claim laws were broken when you don’t even know the law?! What a joke


Yeah so you go to 1-2 dropboxes, not 50, and you don't to wear gloves to hide fingerprints, nor do you need to take photos of the drop so the NGO can pay you for stuffing in 50 ballots at 1 box. Everyone predicted that the mass mail in and drop boxes, due to the scamdemic, was one way they were going to steal the election.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re a good little conspiracy theorist… paint a narrative based on just enough facts to make your baseless assumptions sound true and then use that to drive suspicion and doubt.


You left out how I dupe millions with droves and droves of subversive misinformation!



Slade3200 said:


> Half of what you just wrote was completely baseless assumptions.


Guess you were just too fucking stupid and dumb to understand how baseless the other half was too!



Slade3200 said:


> Funny to hear you use the narrative to justify the need for an investigation while puppets like Lastamender think this movie shows all the verified evidence needed to prove a stolen election.


It didn't.  There simply isn't enough time in a feature length movie to present but a fraction of the data and just show the general findings and conclusions, but the important thing is what they now DO with that data and what more they learn with continued study.



Slade3200 said:


> At least you’re being more careful with your claims… but that also shows how dishonest you are because you know this movie doesn’t prove shit… it’s a manipulation game.


As usual I notice that you once again prove your dishonestly by evading ALL of my questions and points.  In every line above, all your remarks are aimed at ME, or generally, whomever the messenger is to discredited THEM instead of addressing the actual data, other than to just claim it is somehow "wrong" like every other tard here simply because you CAN'T and are afraid to even try.  What matters here is not this documentary as if it were some sort of capsule in a bottle, but how this evidence within it marries in with everything else that has been discovered and presented over the past 18+ months!  Bottom line:  there is no way any intelligent, honest person can believe that Joe Biden won that election fair and square, much less beat out your own democrat SuperStar Obumma by FIFTEEN MILLION VOTES!

Good god man, Obumma showed up in DC just the other week and the crowd practically trampled right over Biden to get to him!  No one even knew Joe was there.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Apparently the miles walked all over your head because you obviously cannot read or type!


My bad, I read that first thing in the morning and misread. The funny part is your calling these geo dots mules without any evidence of what they were actually doing. So yes you need video evidence or any kind of evidence showing that they did anything illegal. Just as you need to show that the people in the videos were doing something illegal. 

Here is an example of your dishonesty. You have a video of somebody taking a photo of the ballot box and you automatically assume it is proof that it was proof for payment. Well how do you know that?! Why couldn’t it be a photo for a social media post saying “I just voted!!”Or a photo for a text message he was sending to friends? Fact is you have no clue what was going on but you lie and pretend you do so you can stir up drama. This is why nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Oh, gee.  Here comes the Junior G-man boy scientist now to psychoanalyze the world
> from the keypad of his Samsung Galaxy.  And look at that!  To everyone's
> amazement, he sees fault and conspiracies everywhere except
> under his own feet while projecting HIMSELF onto a world he is neither
> ...


Aw, the Trumpster didn't like my post.

Tough shit.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No you said anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. I posted a statute that clearly stated that selected people, family and members of the same household and caretakers and officers were permitted to drop ballots for others. You’re still not getting it are you?! How can you claim laws were broken when you don’t even know the law?! What a joke


I also said people going to multiple boxes are not doing that. They are trafficking ballots and getting paid for it which is illegal in every state. You have already admitted it happened by arguing about the laws that were or were not broken.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

‘2000 Mules’ Allegations Not Part of Claims Dismissed by Georgia Elections Board, Despite Media Reports​
Why does the media have to lie? Are they worried fraud has been all but proven? You bet they are.









						‘2000 Mules’ Allegations Not Part of Claims Dismissed by Georgia Elections Board, Despite Media Reports
					

Though dozens of media outlets claimed otherwise this week, the Georgia State Elections Board has not debunked any ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I also said people going to multiple boxes are not doing that. They are trafficking ballots and getting paid for it which is illegal in every state. You have already admitted it happened by arguing about the laws that were or were not broken.
> 
> Thanks again.


Stop lying. I haven't even addressed the multiple box drop accusation yet because you been dodging the felony topic lied about pages ago.

Is it legal in the states we are discussing for a person to drop multiple ballots if they meet the criteria? That’s a simple yes or no that you haven’t been able to answer


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Stop lying. I haven't even addressed the multiple box drop accusation yet because you been dodging the felony topic lied about pages ago.
> 
> Is it legal in the states we are discussing for a person to drop multiple ballots if they meet the criteria? That’s a simple yes or no that you haven’t been able to answer


I am not lying. Getting paid to traffic ballots is illegal in every state.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> without any evidence of what they were actually doing.


Their own geo data showed they were going around town in the middle of the night while most people sleep going from drop box to drop box, unless you are going to try to make an even bigger ass of yourself and try to suggest it was just pure coincidence that everywhere they stopped was within a stone's throw of another drop box?  In a proper investigation, if the authorities took that election half as serious as they do J6, the thing to do would be to interview these people and recover the data from their phones and other things to determine the TRUTH.  But everyone seems afraid to stir up the hornets nest of muck which is our fraudulent and failed election system known broken almost 20 years ago.



Slade3200 said:


> So yes you need video evidence or any kind of evidence showing that they did anything illegal. Just as you need to show that the people in the videos were doing something illegal.


I don't need to do anything, schmuck.  But the evidence in the movie is damning, if circumstantial.  The kind of direct, immediate, smoking gun evidence you speak of is impossible unless you literally had a live person at each drop box 24/7 checking every ballot as it was delivered because once opened, a ballot is a ballot, and almost impossible to prove and you know that, so don't play coy with me.  Democrats knew all this when they set up the fraud but the door is closing on those shenanigans now and people will be proactively vigilant now to ensure that the left never pulls it again.  You shot all your wad just to get Trump out of office, and it landed you right into Biden's lap of shit.



Slade3200 said:


> Here is an example of your dishonesty. You have a video of somebody taking a photo of the ballot box and you automatically assume it is proof that it was proof for payment. Well how do you know that?! Why couldn’t it be a photo for a social media post saying “I just voted!!”Or a photo for a text message he was sending to friends?


You really want to run with that?  Strictly speaking, you are right, no one can absolutely eliminate those as POSSIBILITIES, but you really need to learn the difference between empiricism and stubbornness.  I used to be a trained board-certified forensic expert witness doing work for and appearing to give testimony in some criminal cases and what we have here is strong supporting circumstantial evidence, which has been enough to convict many of murder.

You keep trying to dissect the video down to its smallest components when if honest, you really need to take the evidence in whole collectively with everything else and add it all together to see the big picture, which is more I think what most others here ARE doing.  It ALL points to Joe not winning that election by a million years.

And the investigations will be going on for a very long time, which means, everyone who said the fraud was totally baseless, had all been debunked and this election was squeaky clean-- LIED.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying. Getting paid to traffic ballots is illegal in every state.


I never said you were lying about that. I said you were lying when you said that anybody dropping more than one ballot was committing a felony


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Tough shit.



Don't say that, Mac!  Or you'll have Joe running for the Metamucil and Ex-Lax making Jill get out the ass pump and tongs again!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> The kind of direct, immediate, smoking gun evidence you speak of is impossible unless you literally had a live person at each drop box 24/7 checking every ballot as it was delivered because once opened, a ballot is a ballot, and almost impossible to prove and you know that, so don't play coy with me.


No the kind of direct evidence is very simple. You use the geo data to pin point the day and time somebody traveled to all these drop boxes and then you pull video showing what that person was doing. If you don’t find it curious that this “damning” movie as you call it couldn’t connect those dots and show the same person traveling to multiple boxes dropping multiple ballots, then you are a willfully ignorant hack.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I ever said you were lying about that. I said you were lying when you said that anybody dropping more than one ballot was committing a felony


Actually they are if the vote is not for a family member or someone they care for. Agreed?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Actually they are if the vote is not for a family member or someone they care for. Agreed?


Yes. There you go!!!! That wasn’t so hard now was it?! Why in the hell did it take you more than 5 pages to admit that? Christ. Please do better moving forward that was tedious


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No the kind of direct evidence is very simple. You use the geo data to pin point the day and time somebody traveled to all these drop boxes and then you pull video showing what that person was doing. If you don’t find it curious that this “damning” movie as you call it couldn’t connect those dots and show the same person traveling to multiple boxes dropping multiple ballots, then you are a willfully ignorant hack.


The fact that you think they cannot do that is laughable. They actually explained how they could do it. Time stamps is all they need and they have got them.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes. There you go!!!! That wasn’t so hard now was it?! Why in the hell did it take you more than 5 pages to admit that? Christ. Please do better moving forward that was tedious


Good. Now you can admit only one trip to ONE drop box is enough to do that. Now, how about the multiple trips?

You cannot explain or debunk the multiple trips and the stops at non-profits in between those trips.

Remember 271 people were filmed going to one drop box. Those 271 deposited over 1,900 ballots. They have the receipts to prove it.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No the kind of direct evidence is very simple. You use the geo data to pin point the day and time somebody traveled to all these drop boxes and then you pull video showing what that person was doing.



You speak of the OBVIOUS.  Yes, you do that to build a legal court case, but who the hell wants to sit through all that just to watch a movie?  But I suspect that is just what some people will be doing NEXT.  But then, they need to determine what courts if any would be willing to even HEAR the evidence and TO WHAT END?  You can't go back now and just "undo" an election---- which is why it is so important to get it right the first time.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

*And in Yuma County AZ the Sheriff’s on it too:* Today, the Yuma County (AZ) Sheriff’s Office (YCSO) announced in a Press Release  that they, along with the Yuma County Recorder’s Office, are actively examining cases of election fraud from the 2020 General Election, as well as a *recent pattern of fraudulent voter registrations in the lead up to the 2022 Primary Election.* In the press release, the YCSO indicated that as of March 2022 their office had 16 open voting and registration investigations, and outlined four types of election fraud they have identified in Yuma County: impersonation fraud, false registrations, duplicate voting, and fraudulent use of absentee ballots. *Book Em Danno! 

So the 2000 mules arrests are beginning. Regardless of the Biden Admin’s drastic efforts to sweep its election fraud under the rug using diversion tactics, it will not be long before all of America knows how they cheated and stole the election from Donald Trump. True The Vote will be releasing ALL of its data to the public soon in what’s named Operation Ripcord . Democrats are doomed!









						2000 Mules ARRESTS Are Starting As Popular Movie Returns To Theaters
					

2000 Mules Arrests are starting as the popular eye-opening jaw-dropping movie returns to theaters this Friday 05/20/22 or stream it online. Plus as a bonus to state/county/city election fraud investigators, true the vote will be releasing All of its data to the public. So as Steve McGarrett...




					www.fidosysop.org
				



*


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Running scared. 

Dan Bongino was right Google/YouTube is on the warpath deleting anyone's content that mentions 2000 Mules or True The Vote cellphone ping data. Big tech is busy covering up their coverup of the 2020 Election that Trump Won and Biden Stole!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fact that you think they cannot do that is laughable. They actually explained how they could do it. Time stamps is all they need and they have got them.


Oh I think they very easily could do that. I think they tired and didn’t find anything linking up so they release the bits and pieces and are trying to draw a false narrative around it. Crazy thing is that it totally worked on dupes like yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You speak of the OBVIOUS.  Yes, you do that to build a legal court case, but who the hell wants to sit through all that just to watch a movie?  But I suspect that is just what some people will be doing NEXT.  But then, they need to determine what courts if any would be willing to even HEAR the evidence and TO WHAT END?  You can't go back now and just "undo" an election---- which is why it is so important to get it right the first time.


My question is, why wasn’t that done in the movie? Why show all the geo data and then make unverified assumptions about what was going on? Why show a handful of videos that are unlinked to any geo data, none of which showed anybody driving to multiple ballot boxes in the middle of the night or doing anything that was noticeable illegal? One of the videos showing a supposed mule was investigated and found that it was just a guy dropping of ballots for his family. Then you layer the bullshit on with claims of photos for pay, which you have no evidence of. The movie is a sham. Fiction


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> My question is, why wasn’t that done in the movie? Why show all the geo data and then make unverified assumptions about what was going on? Why show a handful of videos that are unlinked to any geo data, none of which showed anybody driving to multiple ballot boxes in the middle of the night or doing anything that was noticeable illegal? One of the videos showing a supposed mule was investigated and found that it was just a guy dropping of ballots for his family. Then you layer the bullshit on with claims of photos for pay, which you have no evidence of. The movie is a sham. Fiction



Maybe but I don't think so.  Maybe those other things you ask about will be included in the follow up documentary.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You are correct, you don’t have to push… yet you do. And through that pushing you spread false information. And when called on that false information you aren’t man enough to admit it, you run from the conversation and try to change the subject. You do understand how bad that makes you look right? If you were debating somebody and they acted the way you would completely lose respect for them and laugh at their immaturity, right?


Pushing the disinformation dog whistle that you got from your handler's I see, so let's see how long your people are able to use the "disinformation" deflection act until the next big walloping bull crap narrative y'all find to use...... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> My question is, why wasn’t that done in the movie? Why show all the geo data and then make unverified assumptions about what was going on? Why show a handful of videos that are unlinked to any geo data, none of which showed anybody driving to multiple ballot boxes in the middle of the night or doing anything that was noticeable illegal? One of the videos showing a supposed mule was investigated and found that it was just a guy dropping of ballots for his family. Then you layer the bullshit on with claims of photos for pay, which you have no evidence of. The movie is a sham. Fiction


As toobfreak say's "maybe", but without a full investigation as we the people deserve then no justice is done, so you and your bud's can sit around picking and grinning until you can't anymore, and especially after the people's people take back over the crap show you all have created in this country..


----------



## dblack (May 19, 2022)

If you have real evidence, of real crimes, you try the suspects in court. You don't make a fucking documentary. Unless your goal is merely to sew distrust _without_ real evidence of real crimes.


----------



## dblack (May 19, 2022)

AMart said:


> Do you know how I know that there was mass vote fraud in the last election.


Because you simply _cannot_ accept that your side lost. Just like the Democrats in 2016. The two party shitshow is so bad that both sides are, literally, willing to sell us out to our enemies rather than let their political opponents run things for a while. That's how you _ know_ there was massive voter fraud

And that's seriously fucked up.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Pushing the disinformation dog whistle that you got from your handler's I see, so let's see how long your people are able to use the "disinformation" deflection act until the next big walloping bull crap narrative y'all find to use...... ROTFLMBO.


You saw him type that anybody dropping multiple ballots into a Dropbox is committing a felony, didn’t you? So you tell me. Is that true information or not?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> As toobfreak say's "maybe", but without a full investigation as we the people deserve then no justice is done, so you and your bud's can sit around picking and grinning until you can't anymore, and especially after the people's people take back over the crap show you all have created in this country..


Great so we went from absolute proof to we need to investigate… wait and see. Y’all are too funny


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No the kind of direct evidence is very simple. You use the geo data to pin point the day and time somebody traveled to all these drop boxes and then you pull video showing what that person was doing. If you don’t find it curious that this “damning” movie as you call it couldn’t connect those dots and show the same person traveling to multiple boxes dropping multiple ballots, then you are a willfully ignorant hack.


So you are debating that there's no corroborating evidence of the mule's at the drop boxes due to lack of video, otherwise in connection to the geo data showing their cell phone pings in which show their phone's at the location's, and further more how does anyone know who the mule's are other than the cell phone data or geo data that has been used to track them to these locations ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You saw him type that anybody dropping multiple ballots into a Dropbox is committing a felony, didn’t you? So you tell me. Is that true information or not?


Multiple meaning how many ? At some point it could substantiate a criminal act if the drops are found to be outside the justifiable scope.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Great so we went from absolute proof to we need to investigate… wait and see. Y’all are too funny


Cases only require enough circumstantial evidence to get the investigative ball rolling, so direct proof is always nice going into a case, but the case can be directed towards gaining a direct proof by way of the court entertaining bit's and piece's of the evidence until a judge and jury are convinced, and a final judgement rendered.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you are debating that there's no corroborating evidence of the mule's at the drop boxes due to lack of video, otherwise in connection to the geo data showing their cell phone pings in which show their phone's at the location's, and further more how does anyone know who the mule's are other than the cell phone data or geo data that has been used to track them to these locations ?


Correct, you don’t have any evidence of any crime. You don’t have video showing what they are doing and you don’t have evidence of fake/fraudulent ballots being dropped into drop boxes. So it sounds to me like the only thing this blockbuster of a flick has are assumptions that people were driving around dropping off legit votes for other people without the proper permission or authority to do so. You do understand how very weak that is, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Multiple meaning how many ? At some point it could substantiate a criminal act if the drops are found to be outside the justifiable scope.


If if if… yes if many things were found to have happened there could be crimes. But all we have at IFs. No proof, no evidence of anything illegal


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Cases only require enough circumstantial evidence to get the investigative ball rolling, so direct proof is always nice going into a case, but the case can be directed towards gaining a direct proof by way of the court entertaining bit's and piece's of the evidence until a judge and jury are convinced, and a final judgement rendered.


Yes I understand that. And I’ve been listening to all these claims for almost two years now that have produced nothing in court. At this point it is obviously being used for fund raising and to drum up momentum to increase voting regulations that will decrease turn out and benefit the GOP. That’s the real point behind all of this.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Correct, you don’t have any evidence of any crime. You don’t have video showing what they are doing and you don’t have evidence of fake/fraudulent ballots being dropped into drop boxes. So it sounds to me like the only thing this blockbuster of a flick has are assumptions that people were driving around dropping off legit votes for other people without the proper permission or authority to do so. You do understand how very weak that is, right?


Sounds like the alledged perfect crime has been committed, otherwise as you sum it up nicely.....You sound like a defence lawyer defending the Democrat party after their hand was almost caught in the cookie jar, and even though the cookies are missing, and they were the only ones in that room, but because it can't be proven completely (i.e in the best scenario found in the OJ Simpson case), then the party player's got away with it just like OJ alledgedly did eh ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If if if… yes if many things were found to have happened there could be crimes. But all we have at IFs. No proof, no evidence of anything illegal


Take it to investigation then, what are you scared of ??? Happens all the time in America.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Sounds like the alledged perfect crime has been committed, otherwise as you sum it up nicely.....You sound like a defence lawyer defending the Democrat party after their hand was almost caught in the cookie jar, and even though the cookies are missing, and they were the only ones in that room, but because it can't be proven completely (i.e in the best scenario found in the OJ Simpson case), then the party player's got away with it just like OJ alledgedly did eh ??


Well that’s the issue. Youre claiming that the Dems stole the cookies but there are no cookies missing. You just heard somebody in the kitchen and assumed they stole cookies


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Take it to investigation then, what are you scared of ??? Happens all the time in America.


I’m not scared of anything around this issue. I’m amused at how poor the narratives is yet so many puppets like yourself buy into it. Investigate all you want I don’t care. I thought this documentary was the big investigation and discovery. That’s the claim I was fighting Lastamender about… but apparently that’s not case anymore. Now it’s just proof that there should be another investigation. Give me a break!


----------



## AMart (May 19, 2022)

dblack said:


> Because you simply _cannot_ accept that your side lost. Just like the Democrats in 2016. The two party shitshow is so bad that both sides are, literally, willing to sell us out to our enemies rather than let their political opponents run things for a while. That's how you _ know_ there was massive voter fraud
> 
> And that's seriously fucked up.


You didn't watch the video.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well that’s the issue. Youre claiming that the Dems stole the cookies but there are no cookies missing. You just heard somebody in the kitchen and assumed they stole cookies


Without a proper and complete investigation, and it being based upon the evidence that is being promoted concerning the drop boxes, then how can you sit there claiming that there is no there there, and that those cookies are still there when you have no clue yourself other than the evidence being presented ? You actually made a statement that the cookies were still there in the mock scenario, and therefore destroying your credibility in the excersize presented because you have no evidence if they are still there or not..... lol


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Oh I think they very easily could do that. I think they tired and didn’t find anything linking up so they release the bits and pieces and are trying to draw a false narrative around it. Crazy thing is that it totally worked on dupes like yourself.


It is not a false narrative. Try again. Your big lie is over.


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Takes care of Slade"s argument.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Without a proper and complete investigation, and it being based upon the evidence that is being promoted concerning the drop boxes, then how can you sit there claiming that there is no there there, and that those cookies are still there when you have no clue yourself other than the evidence being presented ? You actually made a statement that the cookies were still there in the mock scenario, and therefore destroying your credibility in the excersize presented because you have no evidence if they are still there or not..... lol


You’re talking about a witch hunt, I could say anything is shady without a proper and thorough investigation. You need credible evidence of a crime to justify an investigation. Y’all have been whining about a stolen election for almost two years now. We’ve had audits and investigations  and court cases all propped up on lies and false claims and they have gone nowhere. It’s over. Trump is a soar loser who has to blame others and y’all are taking that ball and running with it. It’s pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not a false narrative. Try again. Your big lie is over.


I’m showing it as a false narrative every time you dodge questions and address the points I make. That why it just took me 5 pages for you to answer a simple question


----------



## Lastamender (May 19, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m showing it as a false narrative every time you dodge questions and address the points I make. That why it just took me 5 pages for you to answer a simple question


The answer to your bullshit is in the video.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 19, 2022)

Y


Lastamender said:


> The answer to your bullshit is in the video.


Yeah I’m showing that as false as well… for example. You jumped on these videos from your movie showing people dropping off multiple ballots. Initially you lied and said that anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. After pages of dodges and excuses you finally admitted that family members and some others are legally permitted to drop multiple ballots. So your point for that specific example was shown to be false. I can continue to pick you apart if you’d like. Make another point and I’ll explain how you’re misleading


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah I’m showing that as false as well… for example. You jumped on these videos from your movie showing people dropping off multiple ballots. Initially you lied and said that anybody dropping multiple ballots was committing a felony. After pages of dodges and excuses you finally admitted that family members and some others are legally permitted to drop multiple ballots. So your point for that specific example was shown to be false. I can continue to pick you apart if you’d like. Make another point and I’ll explain how you’re misleading


You are missing the point of the movie. And you refuse to discuss the implications because it happened. That you have admitted by repeating the same silly argument about the laws the people clearly ignored and knew they were breaking the law when they pulled this shit.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are missing the point of the movie. And you refuse to discuss the implications because it happened. That you have admitted by repeating the same silly argument about the laws the people clearly ignored and knew they were breaking the law when they pulled this shit.


I guess I need to repeat myself. You finally admitted that it is legal to drop multiple ballots under the right circumstances. The videos in your movie showing people dropping multiple ballots are not showing crimes. You were fooled by the movie I to thinking that was illegal. You know know that It isn’t. Perfect example of how you are being manipulated. What’s next


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I guess I need to repeat myself. You finally admitted that it is legal to drop multiple ballots under the right circumstances. The videos in your movie showing people dropping multiple ballots are not showing crimes. You were fooled by the movie I to thinking that was illegal. You know know that It isn’t. Perfect example of how you are being manipulated. What’s next


Do you expect anyone who has seen the movie to take you seriously? You still have not discussed the multiple trips.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you expect anyone who has seen the movie to take you seriously? You still have not discussed the multiple trips.


Since you failed to dispute anything I just said I’ll just assume you conceded the point. So that rules out all your bunk points about the videos. They are meaningless.

Now let’s move onto the multiple trips propaganda… you have geotracked cell phone stats showing people driving by multiple ballot boxes. So what do you think that proves?


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Since you failed to dispute anything I just said I’ll just assume you conceded the point. So that rules out all your bunk points about the videos. They are meaningless.
> 
> Now let’s move onto the multiple trips propaganda… you have geotracked cell phone stats showing people driving by multiple ballot boxes. So what do you think that proves?


Useless argument. There is no other explanation for what they found.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Useless argument. There is no other explanation for what they found.


There may be no explanation in your mind. Let me ask you something. Give an honest and direct answer please and then I’ll give you an explaination….

What exactly do you think political non profit orgs do? What’s their mission/purpose in most cases.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> There may be no explanation in your mind. Let me ask you something. Give an honest and direct answer please and then I’ll give you an explaination….
> 
> What exactly do you think political non profit orgs do? What’s their mission/purpose in most cases.


That is irrelevant. Leading up to the election and election day they were committing fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is irrelevant. They were committing fraud.


Shocking you failed to give a direct answer. What’s wrong with you?! I’ll explain why it’s relevant if you can’t give an honest answer. 

What is the mission/purpose of political non profits ??


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Shocking you failed to give a direct answer. What’s wrong with you?! I’ll explain why it’s relevant if you can’t give an honest answer.
> 
> What is the mission/purpose of political non profits ??


That is a direct answer. It does not matter what they are supposed to. What they did is what matters.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is a direct answer. It does not matter what they are supposed to. What they did is what matters.


Haha, no that’s avoiding a direct answer to dismiss the question. A real answer would be something like. 

The purpose of political non profits are to XYZ…

Engage and Educate people about the candidates and issues as well as increase voter turn out.

That would be my answer. How about you. Want another shot or do we need 5 more pages of diversions before we get there again?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What they did is what matters


You don’t know what they did… you have lines on a map and are making assumptions about what you think they did. So when I ask you what they do, what their mission and purpose is… it’s very relevant as that’s how you discuss what they might be doing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, no that’s avoiding a direct answer to dismiss the question. A real answer would be something like.
> 
> The purpose of political non profits are to XYZ…
> 
> ...


All irrelevant. You are going nowhere and I am not going to play your game of deflection when the purpose and content of the movie have nothing to do with what you are saying.  Until you can debunk the data with other data experts you have nothing but desperation.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> All irrelevant. You are going nowhere and I am not going to play your game of deflection when the purpose and content of the movie have nothing to do with what you are saying.  Until you can debunk the data with other data experts you have nothing but desperation.


Well if you think operations of a non profit is irrelevant then I can easily say that dots on a map are irrelevant. So it’s all irrelevant… guess there’s nothing else to discuss, right?


----------



## dblack (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well if you think operations of a non profit is irrelevant then I can easily say that dots on a map are irrelevant. So it’s all irrelevant… guess there’s nothing else to discuss, right?


There never was.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

dblack said:


> There never was.


I know! I’ve seen more avoidance from this conspiracy advocate than engagement. Can’t get a straight answer or have an honest conversation with him. It’s pathetic


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well if you think operations of a non profit is irrelevant then I can easily say that dots on a map are irrelevant. So it’s all irrelevant… guess there’s nothing else to discuss, right?


No you can't. The non-profits names and addresses are going to be released in a couple of weeks. if not sooner,


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No you can't. The non-profits names and addresses are going to be released in a couple of weeks. if not sooner,


So what?! That’s irrelevant


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Yuma County Sheriff's Office opens massive voter fraud investigation after 2000 Mules goes viral
					

The Yuma County Sheriff’s Office announced they have begun to "actively examine cases of voting fraud from the 2020 General Election".




					www.truethevote.org


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> So what?! That’s irrelevant


Does not work that way. Are you getting upset because your argument is silly and you are stupid?


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

dblack said:


> There never was.


Denial does nothing but make you look like a fool.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Does not work that way. Are you getting upset because your argument is silly and you are stupid?


Upset?! No way. I’m just using your tactic of dismissing everything so I don’t have to discuss it. It’s super easy but kind of boring


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Upset?! No way. I’m just using your tactic of dismissing everything so I don’t have to discuss it. It’s super easy but kind of boring


You are doing nothing but looking stupid. When you can debunk the actual data come back.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are doing nothing but looking stupid. When you can debunk the actual data come back.


I can easily debunk your BS like I did with you felony lie. That should have been a couple back and forths but your evasions made it 5 pages long. Now you’re evading the next topic by calling my questions irrelevant instead of having a straight discussion. Weak tactics on your part


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I can easily debunk your BS like I did with you felony lie. That should have been a couple back and forths but your evasions made it 5 pages long. Now you’re evading the next topic by calling my questions irrelevant instead of having a straight discussion. Weak tactics on your part


You have debunked nothing that debunks the fraud. You cannot do it without debunking the data. Better get started.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have debunked nothing that debunks the fraud. You cannot do it without debunking the data. Better get started.


You’re claiming the fraud. I’m debunking your claims and exposing your lies and ignorance. Each time you dodge a question or try and change the subject you show that you’re full of shit.

So what do you think the mission  of political Non profits is?


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re claiming the fraud. I’m debunking your claims and exposing your lies and ignorance. Each time you dodge a question or try and change the subject you show that you’re full of shit.
> 
> So what do you think the mission  of political Non profits is?


I am done answering irrelevant questions and irrelevant people.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am done answering irrelevant questions and irrelevant people.


And there’s another dodge. You’ve spent exponentially more time writing dodges and excuses than you would have spent if you had answered directly and honestly. You’re like a child


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> And there’s another dodge. You’ve spent exponentially more time writing dodges and excuses than you would have spent if you had answered directly and honestly. You’re like a child


Again, this is not about me, you pathetic loser.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again, this is not about me, you pathetic loser.


You make it about you when you lie and dodge and try and change the subject. If you want to make it about the topic then learn how to have a straight conversation. My questions aren’t about you, they are about the topic, but you can’t stay on track. Why is that?


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You make it about you when you lie and dodge and try and change the subject. If you want to make it about the topic then learn how to have a straight conversation. My questions aren’t about you, they are about the topic, but you can’t stay on track. Why is that?


We are done here. You are saying nothing important whatsoever. And I am on track you are the one derailing the conversation .


----------



## dblack (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Denial does nothing but make you look like a fool.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

dblack said:


>


And?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We are done here. You are saying nothing important whatsoever. And I am on track you are the one derailing the conversation .


I’m not trying to derail. You made the claim that people pinged on geodata driving between non profits and drop boxes proves they were committing fraud which proves the election was stolen. 

You’re making the argument that the only explanation for the activity traveling between the orgs and dropboxes is that they are illegally dropping votes in the boxes. 

I’m asking if you have video of them doing this. The answer is no. I’m asking if you know what the purpose and activities are for political non profits and you won’t answer. You just say it’s not relevant instead of engaging. 

That’s you dodging and derailing. I’m on topic here. You’re not engaging. Youve already been caught lying outright about the laws, so your claims are untrustworthy, they need to be backed up. Dodging doesn’t help your cause.


----------



## dblack (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And?


Nevermind.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not trying to derail. You made the claim that people pinged on geodata driving between non profits and drop boxes proves they were committing fraud which proves the election was stolen.
> 
> You’re making the argument that the only explanation for the activity traveling between the orgs and dropboxes is that they are illegally dropping votes in the boxes.
> 
> ...


There is no other answer that makes sense. No one believes these lies of yours. The election was stolen. The fraud was massive and organized. The movie all but proves it. An investigation would. Let's hope one is coming.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is no other answer that makes sense. No one believes these lies of yours. The election was stolen. The fraud was massive and organized. The movie all but proves it. An investigation would. Let's hope one is coming.


If you would engage with the topic then I could show you answers that make sense but you can’t carry a conversation. 

Now you call me a liar after I’ve proven you’ve been lying. You can’t point out a lie that I’ve stated. Just another tactic to avoid the topic and to try and make it personal. Weak


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> If you would engage with the topic then I could show you answers that make sense but you can’t carry a conversation.
> 
> Now you call me a liar after I’ve proven you’ve been lying. You can’t point out a lie that I’ve stated. Just another tactic to avoid the topic and to try and make it personal. Weak


There are no answers that make sense but the ones the movie put forth. Period. Now go ahead and let us have the bullshit your excuse undoubtedly is.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

One Of D’Souza’s ‘2000 Mules’ Has Been CAUGHT in VA And INDICTED On Election Fraud — Guess What Party He Belongs To…
					

We now know at least one of the 2000 mules of whom Dinesh D’Souza fully demonstrated the existence in his most recent documentary.  And this mule's political party will not surprise anyone here on Def-Con News.  This




					defconnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
					

Press release content from Business Wire. The AP news staff was not involved in its creation.




					apnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

2000 Mules (2022)
					

“2000 Mules,” a documentary film created by Dinesh D’Souza, exposes widespread, coordinated voter fraud in the 2020 election, sufficient to change the overall outcome.




					www.fandango.com


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There are no answers that make sense but the ones the movie put forth. Period. Now go ahead and let us have the bullshit your excuse undoubtedly is.


Well my explanations have to do with operations of the non profit but since we’ve gone multiple pages now and you still won’t answer what you think these non profits do to conduct their business I can’t provide the relevant explanations. So how about you just answer the question so I can give the explanations.

What mission.purpose do you think these non profits work towards?


----------



## dblack (May 20, 2022)

If the movie isn't working, maybe you all should do a rap song!


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well my explanations have to do with operations of the non profit but since we’ve gone multiple pages now and you still won’t answer what you think these non profits do to conduct their business I can’t provide the relevant explanations. So how about you just answer the question so I can give the explanations.
> 
> What mission.purpose do you think these non profits work towards?


Stop repeating yourself, and say what you intended to say as if I am playing your stupid game.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Stop repeating yourself, and say what you intended to say as if I am playing your stupid game.


I’m not playing a game. It’s obvious that you don’t want to back yourself into a corner with your own words so you won’t answer simple questions. That’s the game being played here. An intelligent debate involves direct questions and direct answers. You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel trying to avoid answering questions.  What are you scared of? Stop playing and just engage honestly, it isn’t hard. What do you think these non profits do? It’s not a trick question


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not playing a game. It’s obvious that you don’t want to back yourself into a corner with your own words so you won’t answer simple questions. That’s the game being played here. An intelligent debate involves direct questions and direct answers. You’re twisting yourself into a pretzel trying to avoid answering questions.  What are you scared of? Stop playing and just engage honestly, it isn’t hard. What do you think these non profits do? It’s not a trick question


I am not in a corner. The movie all but proves fraud. You have nothing.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not in a corner. The movie all but proves fraud. You have nothing.


All but proves is literally saying it doesn’t prove, which is different from what you’ve been saying in this thread. So you’re now moving the goal posts with that. 

Tell me what you think the non profits do and I’ll give you some reasons why they might drive by drop boxes that doesn’t include stealing an election. Why are you so scared to answer a simple question?!


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> All but proves is literally saying it doesn’t prove, which is different from what you’ve been saying in this thread. So you’re now moving the goal posts with that.
> 
> Tell me what you think the non profits do and I’ll give you some reasons why they might drive by drop boxes that doesn’t include stealing an election. Why are you so scared to answer a simple question?!


----------



## Slade3200 (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Now you’re down to emojis?! Wow you are a horrible debater. You done now?


----------



## Hellbilly (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You done now?


If only.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


my thoughts excactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not in a corner. The movie all but proves fraud. You have nothing.




the understatement of the century.trollboy slade can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Now you’re down to emojis?! Wow you are a horrible debater. You done now?


You are not even worth that.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, no that’s avoiding a direct answer to dismiss the question. A real answer would be something like.
> 
> The purpose of political non profits are to XYZ…
> 
> ...


Educating the voters on the issues, and increasing voter turn out has nothing to do with physically carrying their ballots to a box, and alledgedly stuffing them in for them.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not trying to derail. You made the claim that people pinged on geodata driving between non profits and drop boxes proves they were committing fraud which proves the election was stolen.
> 
> You’re making the argument that the only explanation for the activity traveling between the orgs and dropboxes is that they are illegally dropping votes in the boxes.
> 
> ...


And until you call for an investigation by the justice Dept on the issue, along with every other concerned American the same, then you only have speculation on what these alledged mule's we're doing also, but you choose to take the side of the Democrat's without any curiosity about ensuring election integrity for all Americans based upon the suspicion involved in this, so basically it makes you a partisan hack for a party when you ignore the possibilities of such a thing, and choose instead to take up a political position on the issue instead of a righteous position on the issue.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Educating the voters on the issues, and increasing voter turn out has nothing to do with physically carrying their ballots to a box, and alledgedly stuffing them in for them.


Correct, I never claimed it was… what’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> And until you call for an investigation by the justice Dept on the issue, along with every other concerned American the same, then you only have speculation on what these alledged mule's we're doing also, but you choose to take the side of the Democrat's without any curiosity about ensuring election integrity for all Americans based upon the suspicion involved in this, so basically it makes you a partisan hack for a party when you ignore the possibilities of such a thing, and choose instead to take up a political position on the issue instead of a righteous position on the issue.


Correct, this film is speculation and speculation only. It’s not proof of a stolen election…. This is the heart of what I was debating Lastamender about. Thank you for taking my side. You got anything else to add Lasta?


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Correct, this film is speculation and speculation only. It’s not proof of a stolen election…. This is the heart of what I was debating Lastamender about. Thank you for taking my side. You got anything else to add Lasta?


It is a lot more than speculation. You know it. One more time, if the situation was reversed would Trump be guilty? Try an honest answer. There is no way the 2020 election results can be trusted. Period.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a lot more than speculation. You know it. One more time, if the situation was reversed would Trump be guilty? Try an honest answer. There is no way the 2020 election results can be trusted. Period.


Well your buddy here who has been arguing on your side and who also seems to believe that the election was stolen agreed with me about this movie being speculation and not proof. 

See, thats how conspiracy theories work. They throw out speculation, make false conclusions and sew doubt. Suckers like you believe them because it fits your skepticism and distrust of government. When when it comes down to the facts you are always short. The answers always work out to be “wait and see” or “It needs to be investigated” or “the deep state is covering it up”… it’s so predictable!


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well your buddy here who has been arguing on your side and who also seems to believe that the election was stolen agreed with me about this movie being speculation and not proof.
> 
> See, thats how conspiracy theories work. They throw out speculation, make false conclusions and sew doubt. Suckers like you believe them because it fits your skepticism and distrust of government. When when it comes down to the facts you are always short. The answers always work out to be “wait and see” or “It needs to be investigated” or “the deep state is covering it up”… it’s so predictable!


Is This the Best That Critics of 2000 Mules Can Come Up With?​

What is predictable is you denying the same kind of evidence law enforcement uses to arrest and charge people.

Also your conspiracy bullshit does not fly because this is not a conspiracy. It is documented digital and video evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not in a corner. The movie all but proves fraud. You have nothing.


The movie does no such thing,

It makes some interesting ARGUMENTS with no evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The movie does no such thing,
> 
> It makes some interesting ARGUMENTS with no evidence.


Digital evidence is accepted by the SCOTUS. True story.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is accepted by the SCOTUS. True story.


The film presents no digital evidence of fraud you idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The film presents no digital evidence of fraud you idiot.


What do you thing the pings are? They are digital proof those mules were there at multiple drop boxes. Phone pings were used by the FBI to arrest people at the Capitol days and weeks after they were there. I guess that means all those charges should be dropped. You can't have it both ways.









						DC residents get visits from FBI as agents track cell phones that pinged near the Capitol
					

A DC woman said an FBI agent contacted her and said investigators were reaching out to the owner of every phone that touched a cell tower near the riot.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What do you thing the pings are? They are digital proof those mules were there at multiple drop boxes. Phone pings were used by the FBI to arrest people at the Capitol days and weeks after they were there. I guess that means all those charges should be dropped. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.

They are evidence that people were in the VICINITY of said drop boxes not exactly at them and not what they were doing there,

These geo tracking efforts are not precisely accurate and often off by tens or hundreds of meters.


Jan 6 is irrelevant to this discussion

The movie is a flat out failure with no evidence of fraud or election theft.

That is fact


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


And still no evidence


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They are evidence that people were in the VICINITY of said drop boxes not exactly at them and not what they were doing there,
> 
> ...


What is relevant is that the FBI used the phones to prove those people were there. It was enough evidence to arrest them. How is this evidence different? Let me help, it is not.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> And still no evidence


You had 22 minutes to watch it? Go away you clown.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What is relevant is that the FBI used the phones to prove those people were there. It was enough evidence to arrest them. How is this evidence different? Let me help, it is not.


No it is not relevant.

There was a known proven crime on Jan 6.

there was no proven theft on election day so you only have evidence of people in the vague vicinity of drop boxes which is not a crime


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You had 22 minutes to watch it? Go away you clown.





Lastamender said:


> You had 22 minutes to watch it? Go away you clown.


It has no evidence boy deal with it


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is not relevant.
> 
> There was a known proven crime on Jan 6.
> 
> there was no proven theft on election day so you only have evidence of people in the vague vicinity of drop boxes which is not a crime


The murder of Babbitt was the only crime. The rest was instigated by the FBI. And geotracking is precise. They were at the boxes, not near them.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It has no evidence boy deal with it


GFY. You cannot expect to be taken seriously with comments like that. Go find a park and go play.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The murder of Babbitt was the only crime. The rest was instigated by the FBI. And geotracking is precise. They were at the boxes, not near them.


It is not precise boy.

They were only near them which is not a crime.

Vandalizing the capitol is also a crime.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is not precise boy.
> 
> They were only near them which is not a crime.
> 
> Vandalizing the capitol is also a crime.


The NYT says it is precise. And why be near them so many times and for days? Your denial is comical.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> GFY. You cannot expect to be taken seriously with comments like that. Go find a park and go play.


No one takes you seriously because you contriniue to lie about this because you are a ****.

I am in your face forever proving you are a liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The NYT says it is precise.


The NYT is meaningless and it is not that is proven fact


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one takes you seriously because you contriniue to lie about this because you are a ****.
> 
> I am in your face forever proving you are a liar


You cannot prove I am a liar. You can't even think.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot prove I am a liar. You can't even think.


I already have proven it boy and you know it.

You are proven liar about this film and you have never posted evidence for your overall claim

The world knows you are a treasonous liar


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I already have proven it boy and you know it.
> 
> You are proven liar about this film and you have never posted evidence for your overall claim
> 
> The world knows you are a treasonous liar


The film is the evidence. You are a stupid freak.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Can Cell Phone Location Data Be Used as Evidence Against Me? | Best Tucson Criminal Defense & DUI Lawyer | Michael Harwin
					

In Carpenter v. U.S, the Supreme Court held that police generally need a search warrant to request this historical Cellular Location Site.



					www.michaelharwinlaw.com
				




The answer is yes. The SC ruled it is just like having an ankle bracelet, and that your exact location can be proven. It follows that it can be proven how many drop boxes and non- profits you visit. 2,000 mules has that kind of evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The film is the evidence. You are a stupid freak.


No it is not.

The film is a movie and nothing more.

It is no more evidence of a stolen election than Star wars is evidence of aliens life.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Can Cell Phone Location Data Be Used as Evidence Against Me? | Best Tucson Criminal Defense & DUI Lawyer | Michael Harwin
> 
> 
> In Carpenter v. U.S, the Supreme Court held that police generally need a search warrant to request this historical Cellular Location Site.
> ...


Of course it CAN be used of evidence but only in the casse of a crime.

It is not precisely accurate despite your lies to the contrary and in fact being in the general area of said box is not a crime.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Of course it CAN be used of evidence but only in the casse of a crime.
> 
> It is not precisely accurate despite your lies to the contrary and in fact being in the general area of said box is not a crime.


NYT says it is a precise location, not the area. Take it up with them, stupid.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Is This the Best That Critics of 2000 Mules Can Come Up With?​
> 
> What is predictable is you denying the same kind of evidence law enforcement uses to arrest and charge people.
> 
> Also your conspiracy bullshit does not fly because this is not a conspiracy. It is documented digital and video evidence.


Law enforce uses Geo tracing to track people at crime scenes. You don’t have evidence of any crimes being committed so that comparison is a total joke


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Law enforce uses Geo tracing to track people at crime scenes. You don’t have evidence of any crimes being committed so that comparison is a total joke


Does that mean they can't be tracked? I don't think so. The data is for sale.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Does that mean they can't be tracked? I don't think so. The data is for sale.


So what?! You have no evidence of any crimes being committed! Law enforcement uses it to place people at crimes scenes or away from crime scenes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> So what?! You have no evidence of any crimes being committed! Law enforcement uses it to place people at crimes scenes or away from crime scenes.


D'Souza is doing the same thing. The videos are evidence of the crimes. Not only law enforcement can investigate things. Sucks for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> D'Souza is doing the same thing. The videos are evidence of the crimes. Not only law enforcement can investigate things. Sucks for you.


We always established that it is legal for certain people to drop multiple ballots. Remember you dodged for 5 pages until you finally admitted that?? So videos showing people dropping multiple ballots is not evidence of crimes. What else you got?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> NYT says it is a precise location, not the area. Take it up with them, stupid.


No you are saying it and you are full of shit.

the NYt is not a credible source with any expertise.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We always established that it is legal for certain people to drop multiple ballots. Remember you dodged for 5 pages until you finally admitted that?? So videos showing people dropping multiple ballots is not evidence of crimes. What else you got?


That many people it is a crime. It goes without saying. They got caught. The election was stolen by racketeering.


----------



## Lastamender (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No you are saying it and you are full of shit.
> 
> the NYt is not a credible source with any expertise.


It is a fact. The technology is very accurate.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That many people it is a crime. It goes without saying. They got caught. The election was stolen by racketeering.


That many people?! 9?? What are you talking about?! Not one crime was shown in those videos


----------



## Lastamender (May 23, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That many people?! 9?? What are you talking about?! Not one crime was shown in those videos


320.000 trafficked ballots is what I am talking about and that is a lowball estimate. They got caught, dumbass.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 320.000 trafficked ballots is what I am talking about and that is a lowball estimate. They got caught, dumbass.


Wait, you’re claiming that those 9 videos show 320k trafficked ballots?! Are you high?? Care to explain how exactly that works?!


----------



## Lastamender (May 23, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wait, you’re claiming that those 9 videos show 320k trafficked ballots?! Are you high?? Care to explain how exactly that works?!


You are too stupid to play stupid. They got caught. Man up traitor you are supporting the people who stole an election to destroy this country.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That many people it is a crime. It goes without saying. They got caught. The election was stolen by racketeering.


No it is not.

The elction was not stolen and you have no evidence that it was..


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is a fact. The technology is very accurate.


It is hit and miss and you lost this argument.

You have no evidence the elction was stolen

Everyone knows it including you, bitch


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are too stupid to play stupid. They got caught. Man up traitor you are supporting the people who stole an election to destroy this country.


Nice dodge. So I guess you can’t explain it? Those 9 videos were not showing crimes. They showed people dropping multiple ballots which YOU admitted is legal. You’re lying again.


----------



## Lastamender (May 23, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is not.
> 
> The elction was not stolen and you have no evidence that it was..


There is digital and video evidence. FACT,


----------



## Lastamender (May 23, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Nice dodge. So I guess you can’t explain it? Those 9 videos were not showing crimes. They showed people dropping multiple ballots which YOU admitted is legal. You’re lying again.


You do not know that. You dumbass. Man up traitor.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not know that. You dumbass. Man up traitor.


I know that those videos do not show proof of crimes. I know that you’re lying when you say they do.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is digital and video evidence. FACT,


I have a piece of toilet paper that is evidence too. So what??


----------



## Lastamender (May 23, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I have a piece of toilet paper that is evidence too. So what??


They got caught.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They got caught.


How so?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is digital and video evidence. FACT,


No there is not.

your claim is a lie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not know that. You dumbass. Man up traitor.


It is what the video SHOWS

It shows no crime

You are the treasonous pig here.


----------



## beagle9 (May 29, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Correct, this film is speculation and speculation only. It’s not proof of a stolen election…. This is the heart of what I was debating Lastamender about. Thank you for taking my side. You got anything else to add Lasta?


Wow, I took your side eh ? Ummmm you might want to read my post again. Just sayin... Don't misconstrue it now. I'll give you a hint, I didn't take your side at'tall..


----------



## beagle9 (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They are evidence that people were in the VICINITY of said drop boxes not exactly at them and not what they were doing there,
> 
> ...


We can only know what you are claiming that it doesn't fit, by questioning the individual's that are in question here. 

If they were tasked by their contact's to stuff the ballot drop boxes, and this upon learning their reasoning for being at these boxes, and it running parallel with the pings, then Houston we have a match not a problem, because problem is solved.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Wow, I took your side eh ? Ummmm you might want to read my post again. Just sayin... Don't misconstrue it now. I'll give you a hint, I didn't take your side at'tall..


Of course it took my side. You acknowledged that the movie was speculation and not verified proof of a stolen election.


----------



## beagle9 (May 29, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We always established that it is legal for certain people to drop multiple ballots. Remember you dodged for 5 pages until you finally admitted that?? So videos showing people dropping multiple ballots is not evidence of crimes. What else you got?


Without a justice system willing to investigate, the leftist may have gotten away with it. So yes you are free to take your stance on it, even if it is wrong.


----------



## beagle9 (May 29, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it took my side. You acknowledged that the movie was speculation and not verified proof of a stolen election.


Did I say movie ? Nope, I said "YOU" are speculating.... See the difference?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Without a justice system willing to investigate, the leftist may have gotten away with it. So yes you are free to take your stance on it, even if it is wrong.


You’re off topic. We are talking about a movie that Lastamoron called undeniable proof that the election was stolen. I said there was no verified proof. It is all circumstantial. You agreed. Like it or not you know I’m right and you’ve been backing my point regarding the movie.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Did I say movie ? Nope, I said "YOU" are speculating.... See the difference?


We are talking about the movie. That’s what this thread is about


----------



## beagle9 (May 29, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We are talking about the movie. That’s what this thread is about


It's also about opinions that are given either on the movie or on the opinions of posters regarding the movie.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> It's also about opinions that are given either on the movie or on the opinions of posters regarding the movie.


Yup, so?


----------

